# The Stone Cold Truth



## IM2

It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.

*White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
*National Book Critics Circle Award Winner*
*New York Times Bestseller*
*A New York Times Notable Book of the Year*
*A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year*
*A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016*
*A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*

*From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*

Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.

White Rage — Carol Anderson

Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes.



Can't we just debate the history of motown _instead _IM2 ?

~S~


----------



## eagle1462010

Another programmed Victim in the Hood thread.........LOL

Election year..........they will ramp this BS up.


----------



## Muhammed

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?


IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.






Yeah, lets focus on past injustices some more. We don't do enough of that.


----------



## Correll

eagle1462010 said:


> Another programmed Victim in the Hood thread.........LOL
> 
> Election year..........they will ramp this BS up.





They don't dare look at what Trump has actually DONE for blacks. That would not work for them.


They don't want blacks to do THAT.


----------



## bullwinkle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?


As a white person, I sometimes resent accusations of white rage because I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth I 'went along' feeling helpless to change the current system.  Then I read "Black Like Me" and realization of black reality crept in.  Back in the 60's the intent of all those 'unraged whites' who fought things like school segregation and voter suppression was so clear, as several lost a lot, even lives, to fight for America's promise to ALL citizens.

But lack of following action created an anger that formed itself into gangs like the ones in LA and Chicago that forgot the dignity of those black protesters of the 60's who faced disgrace with class, and now everything is all messed up.  Blacks had the gall to 'rage' back!  And now both sides are equally guilty of disgusting and murderous  actions.  I can't sort it out anymore.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’


----------



## Correll

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I sometimes resent accusations of white rage because I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth I 'went along' feeling helpless to change the current system.  Then I read "Black Like Me" and realization of black reality crept in.  Back in the 60's the intent of all those 'unraged whites' who fought things like school segregation and voter suppression was so clear, as several lost a lot, even lives, to fight for America's promise to ALL citizens.
> 
> But lack of following action created an anger that formed itself into gangs like the ones in LA and Chicago that forgot the dignity of those black protesters of the 60's who faced disgrace with class, and now everything is all messed up.  Blacks had the gall to 'rage' back!  And now both sides are equally guilty of disgusting and murderous  actions.  I can't sort it out anymore.
Click to expand...



Except there has been TONS of "follow on actions", ranging from massive social programs and government oversight, to massive spending, to massive and widespread discrimination in favor of blacks.


So, that "rage" is bullshit, and the rejection of it, is totally called for.


----------



## IM2

We can discuss Motown in the music section. And what happened to us is bi partisan. And the excuses of what you didn't do is bs since the shit still goes on.


----------



## IM2

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
Click to expand...

Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
Click to expand...




Say hello to the future you are leaving behind. People like you, being lumped in with people like me, and judged based on MY actions. By people like IM2. 


Cool, huh?


Do you think that your ideological descendants, will ever have the spine to fight back, or will they just meekly accept their oppression as their "due" because of past injustices.


Ever increasingly  distant past injustices...


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> We can discuss Motown in the music section. And what happened to us is bi partisan. And the excuses of what you didn't do is bs since the shit still goes on.




YOU TELL EM IM2. WAKE THEM THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## bullwinkle

Correll said:


> Except there has been TONS of "follow on actions", ranging from massive social programs and government oversight,


You are right, Correll.  To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.  Conundrum


----------



## harmonica

..the blacks have a lot of blame to put on themselves.....they were far behind the whites ----[ -long before slavery/etc ---- ] -in::  EDUCATION/technology/progress/etc....so a lot of their problems are their *own *fault--not whites ....
..and they still are behind the whites--they commit crime at much higher rates and graduate at lower rates


----------



## IM2

bullwinkle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there has been TONS of "follow on actions", ranging from massive social programs and government oversight,
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, Correll.  To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.  Conundrum
Click to expand...

You are being blamed not only for continuing doing the same shit, but that you live off the interest from the things that were done.

There have not been tons of follow on actions. You're getting ready to learn this.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there has been TONS of "follow on actions", ranging from massive social programs and government oversight,
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, Correll.  To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.  Conundrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being blamed not only for continuing doing the same shit, but that you live off the interest from the things that were done.
> 
> There have not been tons of follow on actions. You're getting ready to learn this.
Click to expand...

*
YOU TELL EM IM2. 


ANYTHING LESS THAT COMPLETE SUBMISSION IS REASON TO BE DESTROYED!


"LEARNED"?! I LOVE IT!!! VERY THREATENING. *


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
Click to expand...

Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.

It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries tyou lieo present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
Click to expand...

You lie!

Go bend over and let the jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow fuck you hard up the ass some more, you stupid bitch.

You are by far the stupidest USMB member.


----------



## IM2

bullwinkle said:


> To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.



Well I've never committed a crime, or fathered a child out of wedlock. I went to college and graduated twice. I worked from age 9 and yet I have to hear you racists whites talk your bullshit. So I won't be hearing about what you say you're weary of.


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries tyou lieo present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie!
> 
> Go bend over and let the jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow fuck you hard up the ass some more, you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are by far the stupidest USMB member.
Click to expand...

The truth is hard for you, but you're going to learn it.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries tyou lieo present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie!
> 
> Go bend over and let the jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow fuck you hard up the ass some more, you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are by far the stupidest USMB member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is hard for you, but you're going to learn it.
Click to expand...

^^^
Typical meaningless low IQ groid faux-threat.

Jane Goodall would describe that subhuman behavior as "posturing".


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
Click to expand...



Like you care. All the whites are going to pay for it, aren't they. IM2?


----------



## fncceo

I've never experienced any rage from being white.

Generally speaking,  I'm pretty OK with it.


----------



## depotoo

harmonica said:


> ..the blacks have a lot of blame to put on themselves.....they were far behind the whites ----[ -long before slavery/etc ---- ] -in::  EDUCATION/technology/progress/etc....so a lot of their problems are their *own *fault--not whites ....
> ..and they still are behind the whites--they commit crime at much higher rates and graduate at lower rates


Do you realize it was a Black physician in America that performed the first prototype open heart surgery and it was successful? Look up Daniel Hale Williams.


----------



## depotoo

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
Click to expand...

You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?


----------



## IM2

depotoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?
Click to expand...

The vote was 7-1. 4 republicans voted  for it. If todays republicans were on that court it would have been 8-0. Blacks with intelligence are not falling for this.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vote was 7-1. 4 republicans voted  for it. If todays republicans were on that court it would have been 8-0. Blacks with intelligence are not falling for this.
Click to expand...

There was no supreme court decision that created Jim Crow.

Democrat politicians created Jim Crow laws and Republicans smacked them down.


----------



## IM2

The republicans here want to take credit for ending slavery while simultaneously telling us that they should not be held responsible for what their ancestors did before they were born. In standard republican fashion everybody else must take responsibility but them. However in the 150 or so years after slavery things have happened that most of these guys don't want to discuss. It is time to take a look at what has happened.

Lincoln signed words on a piece of paper but were those words actually honored?

Not really.

At the time of "emancipation" 80 percent of Americas GNP was tied to slavery. America, not just the south. Blacks got none of the money. In January of 1865, Special Field Order 15 was issued. Special Field Orders No. 15 - Wikipedia  In July 1865, Circular 13, Resource Sheet #7 was issued by General Howard which fully authorized the lease of 40 acres of land to the newly freed slaves. As a result of this action 40,000 former slaves began work on several hundred thousand acres of land.

President Andrew Johnson killed that by his doing so removed those 40,000 blacks off that land and destroyed any income they could make. Meanwhile Johnson advocated for the homestead act and wanted to take plantation land and distribute it to whites without money.

Johnson pardoned most of the confederate leaders and they regained their prior positions of state leadership. By doing this, Johnson unleashed a reign of terror on blacks that really was nothing short of attempted ethnic cleansing. Blacks were beaten, scalped, killed, set on fire with their bodies left in the streets to rot.

A representative from the Johnson administration traveled the south and reported seeing black women scalped, or had their ears cut off, thrown into rivers and drowned. Black men and boys were clubbed, beaten, shot, some chained on trees and burned to death. State to state this man witnessed the stench of dead decomposing black bodies hanging from tree limbs, lying in ditches, and piled up on the roadways.

But blacks were free, right?


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vote was 7-1. 4 republicans voted  for it. If todays republicans were on that court it would have been 8-0. Blacks with intelligence are not falling for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no supreme court decision that created Jim Crow.
> 
> Democrat politicians created Jim Crow laws and Republicans smacked them down.
Click to expand...

Plessy vs. Ferguson created Jim Crow. 4 republicans voted for it.


----------



## harmonica

depotoo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..the blacks have a lot of blame to put on themselves.....they were far behind the whites ----[ -long before slavery/etc ---- ] -in::  EDUCATION/technology/progress/etc....so a lot of their problems are their *own *fault--not whites ....
> ..and they still are behind the whites--they commit crime at much higher rates and graduate at lower rates
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize it was a Black physician in America that performed the first prototype open heart surgery and it was successful? Look up Daniel Hale Williams.
Click to expand...

and??!!???
so what?
???!!  what's your point??!!
.  blacks graduate at lower levels--fact = qualify for college less= graduate college at lower levels 
..blacks commit crime at much higher levels


----------



## harmonica

them whites are just plain* EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheParser

This is my OPINION (so it is neither "right" nor "wrong").

1. In 2020, very few Americans of any ethnicity feel any sort of "racism" (i.e., "dislike") toward the ethnicity under consideration.

2. But it is accurate to say that some (of course, I do not know the percentage) of Americans have a sense of fear when interacting with the ethnicity under consideration.

3. Cutting to the chase, I cite the (in)famous statement in 1993 of the Rev. Jesse Jackson:

"To walk down the street and hear footsteps … then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vote was 7-1. 4 republicans voted  for it. If todays republicans were on that court it would have been 8-0. Blacks with intelligence are not falling for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no supreme court decision that created Jim Crow.
> 
> Democrat politicians created Jim Crow laws and Republicans smacked them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plessy vs. Ferguson created Jim Crow. 4 republicans voted for it.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.

A SADFI

Stupid Ass Dumb Fucking Idiot.


----------



## depotoo

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vote was 7-1. 4 republicans voted  for it. If todays republicans were on that court it would have been 8-0. Blacks with intelligence are not falling for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no supreme court decision that created Jim Crow.
> 
> Democrat politicians created Jim Crow laws and Republicans smacked them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plessy vs. Ferguson created Jim Crow. 4 republicans voted for it.
Click to expand...

One didn’t.  All 3 Dems also voted for it.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never committed a crime, or fathered a child out of wedlock. I went to college and graduated twice. I worked from age 9 and yet I have to hear you racists whites talk your bullshit. So I won't be hearing about what you say you're weary of.
Click to expand...

Most whites havent done what you accuse them of, being racist. It doesn't stop you from belittling whites in virtually every one of your posts.


----------



## depotoo

harmonica said:


> them whites are just plain* EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Whites aren’t evil, nor are blacks, browns, red, etc.
Do all colors, including white have some evil?  Yes, but your blanket crap is just that crap.
So is IM’s.


----------



## depotoo

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries tyou lieo present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie!
> 
> Go bend over and let the jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow fuck you hard up the ass some more, you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are by far the stupidest USMB member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is hard for you, but you're going to learn it.
Click to expand...

You are so full of crap, IM. You are your own worst enemy.


----------



## miketx

The real IM2.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I sometimes resent accusations of white rage because I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth I 'went along' feeling helpless to change the current system.  Then I read "Black Like Me" and realization of black reality crept in.  Back in the 60's the intent of all those 'unraged whites' who fought things like school segregation and voter suppression was so clear, as several lost a lot, even lives, to fight for America's promise to ALL citizens.
> 
> But lack of following action created an anger that formed itself into gangs like the ones in LA and Chicago that forgot the dignity of those black protesters of the 60's who faced disgrace with class, and now everything is all messed up.  Blacks had the gall to 'rage' back!  And now both sides are equally guilty of disgusting and murderous  actions.  I can't sort it out anymore.
Click to expand...


I vehemently disagree with you. I don’t think the gang life you referred to was caused by lack action. I believe it was caused by the action of most of the black leadership since MLK.

MLK did the heavy lifting. He advanced the black American’s cause immensely. Unfortunately the ensuing black leaders had a different agenda. People like Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton, Farrakhan, etc created a victim hood mentality among blacks, especially young blacks. They have convinced many of them (like the OP, IM2) that they are victims who cannot succeed without government assistance. So rather than work to succeed, they ask for, and often times insist on, a special path for blacks only. All the while the black American life is not enhanced, but those leaders sure do get wealthy by trading on black vicrimhood.


----------



## harmonica

depotoo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> them whites are just plain* EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Whites aren’t evil, nor are blacks, browns, red, etc.
> Do all colors, including white have some evil?  Yes, but your blanket crap is just that crap.
> So is IM’s.
Click to expand...

my facts are crap??? hahahhahahahahahahahahahah
what ''blanket'' stuff? please specify/explain


----------



## bullwinkle

BuckToothMoron said:


> They have convinced many of them (like the OP, IM2) that they are victims who cannot succeed without government assistance



You have given me much to think about.  Thanks for the cogent argument.


----------



## IM2

TheParser said:


> This is my OPINION (so it is neither "right" nor "wrong").
> 
> 1. In 2020, very few Americans of any ethnicity feel any sort of "racism" (i.e., "dislike") toward the ethnicity under consideration.
> 
> 2. But it is accurate to say that some (of course, I do not know the percentage) of Americans have a sense of fear when interacting with the ethnicity under consideration.
> 
> 3. Cutting to the chase, I cite the (in)famous statement in 1993 of the Rev. Jesse Jackson:
> 
> "To walk down the street and hear footsteps … then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."


Actually it is wrong. But this thread is about all the things that have been done to blacks by whites that has hampered  our progress. At least 31 percent of white Americans today hold racist views according to a IPSOS Poll for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, that was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5, 2017. 

_“Thirty-one percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that ‘America must protect and preserve its White European heritage.”_

White people are the majority of the U.S. population, totaling about 245,532,000 or 77.7% of the population as of 2017. Non-Hispanic whites are 62.6% of the country's population. According to this poll, we are looking at potentially 76 million whites that continue to share the views of white supremacists. These numbers equal approximately 1/5th of the American population at that time. It is safe to say these numbers have not reduced. In contrast, 0.0046% of Americans were murdered in 2017.


----------



## IM2

depotoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries tyou lieo present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie!
> 
> Go bend over and let the jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow fuck you hard up the ass some more, you stupid bitch.
> 
> You are by far the stupidest USMB member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is hard for you, but you're going to learn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so full of crap, IM. You are your own worst enemy.
Click to expand...

Nah, you just can't handle the truth.


----------



## IM2

depotoo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> them whites are just plain* EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Whites aren’t evil, nor are blacks, browns, red, etc.
> Do all colors, including white have some evil?  Yes, but your blanket crap is just that crap.
> So is IM’s.
Click to expand...

I have nothing to do with a blanket. I am specifically talking about whites who are racist.


----------



## IM2

depotoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that 1 happened to be a Republican, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vote was 7-1. 4 republicans voted  for it. If todays republicans were on that court it would have been 8-0. Blacks with intelligence are not falling for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no supreme court decision that created Jim Crow.
> 
> Democrat politicians created Jim Crow laws and Republicans smacked them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plessy vs. Ferguson created Jim Crow. 4 republicans voted for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One didn’t.  All 3 Dems also voted for it.
Click to expand...

So 4 republicans voted for it and 3 democrats voted for it. And until 1965 both republicans and democrats enforced it.


----------



## IM2

BuckToothMoron said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I sometimes resent accusations of white rage because I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth I 'went along' feeling helpless to change the current system.  Then I read "Black Like Me" and realization of black reality crept in.  Back in the 60's the intent of all those 'unraged whites' who fought things like school segregation and voter suppression was so clear, as several lost a lot, even lives, to fight for America's promise to ALL citizens.
> 
> But lack of following action created an anger that formed itself into gangs like the ones in LA and Chicago that forgot the dignity of those black protesters of the 60's who faced disgrace with class, and now everything is all messed up.  Blacks had the gall to 'rage' back!  And now both sides are equally guilty of disgusting and murderous  actions.  I can't sort it out anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I vehemently disagree with you. I don’t think the gang life you referred to was caused by lack action. I believe it was caused by the action of most of the black leadership since MLK.
> 
> MLK did the heavy lifting. He advanced the black American’s cause immensely. Unfortunately the ensuing black leaders had a different agenda. People like Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton, Farrakhan, etc created a victim hood mentality among blacks, especially young blacks. They have convinced many of them (like the OP, IM2) that they are victims who cannot succeed without government assistance. So rather than work to succeed, they ask for, and often times insist on, a special path for blacks only. All the while the black American life is not enhanced, but those leaders sure do get wealthy by trading on black vicrimhood.
Click to expand...


Funny how whites like you get everything wrong. Whites have always depended on government and blacks have always stressed self reliance. You're about to be shown just how much whites have depended on government.


----------



## ninja007

IM2 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. _*But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.*_
Click to expand...


THEY ONLY WANT YOUR VOTE.


----------



## IM2

ninja007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. _*But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEY ONLY WANT YOUR VOTE.
Click to expand...


That's more than republicans want.


----------



## bullwinkle

IM2 said:


> Whites have always depended on government and blacks have always stressed self reliance.


Wow, IM2!  I hadn't thought about it before, but you are right about whites being the folks depending on government.  Over the years our government complied with every Jim Crow law and color barrier most of their voters wanted.  And efforts to rectify that by government have been bitterly slandered.  I have to do some re-thinking...for whatever THAT'S worth


----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2

We started at the end of slavery. After slavery ended whites went on a killing spree in an attempt at ethnic cleansing in the south. But that was not all.

The _*Slaughter-House Cases*_, 83 U.S. (16 Wall.) 36 (1873), was a U.S. Supreme Court decision that held that the Privileges or Immunities Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution only protects the legal rights that are associated with federal citizenship, not those that pertain to state citizenship. The decision consolidated two similar cases.

Seeking to improve sanitary conditions, the Louisiana legislature and the city of New Orleans had established a corporation charged with regulating the slaughterhouse industry. Members of the Butchers' Benevolent Association challenged the constitutionality of the corporation, claiming that it violated the Fourteenth Amendment. That amendment had been ratified in the aftermath of the American Civil War with the primary intention of protecting civil rights of millions of newly emancipated freedmen in the Southern United States, but the butchers argued that the amendment protected their right to "sustain their lives through labor."

In the majority opinion written by Associate Justice Samuel Freeman Miller, the Court held to a narrower interpretation of the Fourteenth Amendment than the plaintiffs urged, ruling that it did not restrict the police powers exercised by Louisiana because the Privileges or Immunities Clause protected only those rights guaranteed by the United States, not individual states. In effect, the clause was interpreted to convey limited protection pertinent to a small minority of rights, such as the right to seek federal office.

In a dissenting opinion, Associate Justice Stephen J. Field wrote that Miller's opinion effectively rendered the Fourteenth Amendment a "vain and idle enactment." Though the decision in the _Slaughter-House Cases_ minimized the impact of the Privileges or Immunities Clause on state law, the Supreme Court would later strike down state laws on the basis of other clauses in the Fourteenth Amendment, including the Due Process Clause and the Equal Protection Clause.

Slaughter-House Cases - Wikipedia

Basically this was the beginning of states rights. States rights allowed whites to nullify or ignore federal laws such as the 13th and 14th amendments.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

bullwinkle said:


> I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth...




You sure?

How many mornings so far did you awake and say, as you exited your home, "_Even tho I live in America that is controlled by us Caucasoid people, I think just for today, I am going to denounce my White Privilege in every place I go to. Just for today I am going to see what it is like for negroid people, everyday, navigating through a country which shits on their Rights & citizenry at every chance ---since 1863 and especially since 1964!_" .... I would say, none. As in, I bet it has been zero times you awake on a morning to say that as you went out into a White-controlled society each day.

Now if you do, say that, then also live it each day? Everytime you exit your home as you go out into the world??--like a Rochelle Dolezal or Steph Curry or Jesse Williams or Jennifer Hoshchilds?? Then yes, you are correct that you are not any part of the reason for black discontent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


Stopped reading One Note Samba boys OP at the first "racism"


----------



## Sun Devil 92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
Click to expand...


You are not even human.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there has been TONS of "follow on actions", ranging from massive social programs and government oversight,
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, Correll.  To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.  Conundrum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being blamed not only for continuing doing the same shit, but that you live off the interest from the things that were done.
> 
> There have not been tons of follow on actions. You're getting ready to learn this.
Click to expand...


Learn what...you are a tired bitter piece of racist shit.


----------



## IM2

Nah. I'm a black man telling truth that whites like you don't have the maturity to deal with.


----------



## IM2

Moving on beyond the standard white racist infantility, let us resume  the stone cold truth.

Blacks were supposed to have been given the right to vote by the fifteenth amendment.

The *Fifteenth Amendment* (*Amendment XV*) to the United States Constitution prohibits the federal government and each state from denying a citizen the right to vote based on that citizen's "race, color, or previous condition of servitude." It was ratified on February 3, 1870, as the third and last of the Reconstruction Amendments.

Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia

But alas, the constitution didn't matter to whites.

*Minor v. Happersett*, U.S. Supreme Court case in which the court ruled unanimously in 1874 that the right of suffrage was not protected by the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.

In its decision the Supreme Court declared that the privileges and immunities of citizenship are not defined by the U.S. Constitution; thus, individual states’ enfranchisement of male citizens only was not necessarily a violation of the citizenship rights of women. This finding effectively put an end to attempts to win voting rights for women through court decree. Subsequent efforts in the woman suffrage movement in the United States focused on the revision of voting laws of individual states and on the ratification of a separate amendment to the Constitution.

Minor v. Happersett | law case

Now before the excuses start from the racists about how this only applied to women:

_*United States v. Reese*_, 92 U.S. 214 (1876), was a voting rights case in which the United States Supreme Court narrowly construed the 15th Amendment to the United States Constitution, which provides that suffrage for citizens can not be restricted due to race, color or the individual having previously been a slave.

This was the Supreme Court's first voting rights case under the Fifteenth Amendment and the Enforcement Act of 1870. A Kentucky electoral official had refused to register an African‐American's vote in a municipal election and was indicted under two sections of the 1871 act: section 1 required that administrative preliminaries to elections be conducted without regard to race, color, or previous condition of servitude; section 2 forbade wrongful refusal to register votes where a prerequisite step “required as foresaid” had been omitted.

The Court held that the Fifteenth Amendment did not confer the right of suffrage, but it prohibited exclusion from voting on racial grounds. The justices invalidated the operative section 3 of the Enforcement Act since it did not repeat the amendment's words about race, color, and servitude. They ruled that the section exceeded the scope of the Fifteenth Amendment. This ruling was the grounds for which the Ku Klux Klan was invented, as it provided white southerners with legal reassurance.

United States v. Reese - Wikipedia

This was an 8-1 SCOTUS decision whereby the court decided that,"the 15th amendment did not guarantee the right to vote but it just prevented states from giving preference to one citizen over another on account of race or color." Chief Justice Morrison Waite, a *REPUBLICAN, *decided that the right to vote was decided by the states.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Nah. I'm a black man telling truth that whites like you don't have the maturity to deal with.


Getting off of the lake of anti love .....near everyone wants to live a comfortable life. A comfortable life with as few problems and issues as possible. Maybe one day we will achieve it. I know we can do better then what we have today for a greater amount of people.


----------



## bullwinkle

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?
> 
> How many mornings so far did you awake and say, as you exited your home, "_Even tho I live in America that is controlled by us Caucasoid people, I think just for today, I am going to denounce my White Privilege in every place I go to. Just for today I am going to see what it is like for negroid people, everyday, navigating through a country which shits on their Rights & citizenry at every chance ---since 1863 and especially since 1964!_" .... I would say, none. As in, I bet it has been zero times you awake on a morning to say that as you went out into a White-controlled society each day.
> 
> Now if you do, say that, then also live it each day? Everytime you exit your home as you go out into the world??--like a Rochelle Dolezal or Steph Curry or Jesse Williams or Jennifer Hoshchilds?? Then yes, you are correct that you are not any part of the reason for black discontent.
Click to expand...

I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest.  All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it.  My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down.  And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I.


----------



## squeeze berry

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
Click to expand...


it was the US., Britain and France that ended the transatlantic slave trade.
Why not direct your anger toward the black Africans, the sellers whose economy depended on the slave trade, unless you are a racist?


----------



## squeeze berry

bullwinkle said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?
> 
> How many mornings so far did you awake and say, as you exited your home, "_Even tho I live in America that is controlled by us Caucasoid people, I think just for today, I am going to denounce my White Privilege in every place I go to. Just for today I am going to see what it is like for negroid people, everyday, navigating through a country which shits on their Rights & citizenry at every chance ---since 1863 and especially since 1964!_" .... I would say, none. As in, I bet it has been zero times you awake on a morning to say that as you went out into a White-controlled society each day.
> 
> Now if you do, say that, then also live it each day? Everytime you exit your home as you go out into the world??--like a Rochelle Dolezal or Steph Curry or Jesse Williams or Jennifer Hoshchilds?? Then yes, you are correct that you are not any part of the reason for black discontent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest.  All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it.  My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down.  And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I.
Click to expand...



 what rights do "black people" not have in the US?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

squeeze berry said:


> what rights do "black people" not have in the US?



_If you reeeally gotta ask_ ... then, you juuuuust might be an involuntary force helping to deny those Rights to negro citizens.

iow it's not about what rights do "black people" not have in the US ---but it is about the *Dred Scot* Rule


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I'm a black man telling truth that whites like you don't have the maturity to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off of the lake of anti love .....near everyone wants to live a comfortable life. A comfortable life with as few problems and issues as possible. Maybe one day we will achieve it. I know we can do better then what we have today for a greater amount of people.
Click to expand...

Yep and that life with fewer problems for people of color includes whites that stop being racists.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> them whites are just plain* EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Whites aren’t evil, nor are blacks, browns, red, etc.
> Do all colors, including white have some evil?  Yes, but your blanket crap is just that crap.
> So is IM’s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have nothing to do with a blanket. I am specifically talking about whites who are racist.
Click to expand...


Being a racist yourself...you should know.


----------



## IM2

Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.

Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.

*The Colfax Massacre (1873)*

The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.

The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.

One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.

On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.

All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.

The Colfax Massacre (1873) •

So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?





*U.S. v. Cruikshank*

March 27, 1876
The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.

https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank

Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:

*Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
*
United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​



You made a mistake....this says 1876.  

I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago. 

Are you ?


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.




You'll still be cryin when you die.


----------



## IM2

*"I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest. All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it. My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down. And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I."
*
This is not about putting white people down. It is about creating a full and complete understanding of what whites that practice racism do and what damage has been and continues to be done by it's continued practice.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> *"I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest. All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it. My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down. And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I."
> *
> This is not about putting white people down. It is about creating a full and complete understanding of what whites that practice racism do and what damage has been and continues to be done by it's continued practice.



And everyone who does not agree with you is a racist.

Racist being an opinion that you are better than someone because of skin color.

So people can't simply disagree with you.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
Click to expand...


No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest. All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it. My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down. And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I."
> *
> This is not about putting white people down. It is about creating a full and complete understanding of what whites that practice racism do and what damage has been and continues to be done by it's continued practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone who does not agree with you is a racist.
> 
> Racist being an opinion that you are better than someone because of skin color.
> 
> So people can't simply disagree with you.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Just stop whining because you're going to be shown what has been done to us since slavery ended whether you like it or not.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
Click to expand...


There is no comparison.

You are simply obsessed and you are most definitely a racist.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll still be cryin when you die.
Click to expand...


You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. STFU


----------



## bluzman61

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just debate the history of motown _instead _IM2 ?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

That would be MUCH preferable to IM2's rants.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest. All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it. My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down. And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I."
> *
> This is not about putting white people down. It is about creating a full and complete understanding of what whites that practice racism do and what damage has been and continues to be done by it's continued practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone who does not agree with you is a racist.
> 
> Racist being an opinion that you are better than someone because of skin color.
> 
> So people can't simply disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Just stop whining because you're going to be shown what has been done to us since slavery ended whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...


Oh really,

By who ?  You ?

Like I take a racist like you seriously.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no comparison.
> 
> You are simply obsessed and you are most definitely a racist.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

bluzman61 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just debate the history of motown _instead _IM2 ?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be MUCH preferable to IM2's rants.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.








You poor sick puppy.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest. All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it. My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down. And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I."
> *
> This is not about putting white people down. It is about creating a full and complete understanding of what whites that practice racism do and what damage has been and continues to be done by it's continued practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone who does not agree with you is a racist.
> 
> Racist being an opinion that you are better than someone because of skin color.
> 
> So people can't simply disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Just stop whining because you're going to be shown what has been done to us since slavery ended whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really,
> 
> By who ?  You ?
> 
> Like I take a racist like you seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick puppy.
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just debate the history of motown _instead _IM2 ?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be MUCH preferable to IM2's rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The history of Motown WOULD be a better topic than your usual crap.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






I ain't white, dipshit.  And it ain't whites constantly whining.  That would be you.  You mental midgets think you are owed something for crimes committed long before you were born, by people who for the most part weren't even here then, which just makes you a infantile asshole.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> Yep and that life with fewer problems for people of color includes whites that stop being racists.



Nope. You can't go around ignoring real events/real actions which prove that certain powerful Whites are not racists.

*And if you refuse to move away from your, blurred-vision, then you have to accept the fact that this country belongs to Caucasoids and therefore it is not controlled by Blacks.

Meaning what?  That those in control do not owe IM2 their effort to stop being racist, just long IM2 does not owe them his effort to show that he lives a life which dosent deserve to experience White racism.*

This is not your country, it belongs to Whites.  Go live life according to that fact, each time a powerful White person uplifts your Race when she/he did not have to do so ---especially whenever it damaged their clout among both ordinary White people and White supremacists.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Blacks should not be concerned with white rage since rage among whites is too slight.  What blacks should be concerned with is white contempt.  When whites see a black they figuratively put their hands over their ears and yell lalalala.  I can't hear you!  

The endless whining, crying, importuning and generalized kvetching have suffocated out any sympathy, empathy or concern.  

See rage might dehumanize blacks.  They might be less than human.  Perhaps considered a species of animal.  But they exist.  They count and they matter.  Get mad at them.  Stamp your feet and shake your curls.  They are still there monoliths of the results of white impotency.

Contempt.  Ahh contempt.  Blacks no longer exist.  They have no feelings nor substance.  Look away, walk away, leave bodies laying in the street and step over them.  I don't see you.  I don't hear you.  You have gone out of my reality.   

Now blacks have real complaints and no one to listen.


----------



## IM2

So then we have the "Civil Rights Cases." Funny how they are named that and a few of the people here have actually claimed blacks were given civil rights in the late 1800's.

The _*Civil Rights Cases*_, 109 U.S. 3 (1883), were a group of five cases in which the Supreme Court of the United States held that the Thirteenth and Fourteenth Amendments did not empower Congress to outlaw racial discrimination by private individuals. The decision has never been overturned, but in the 1965 case of _Heart of Atlanta Motel, Inc. v. United States_, the Supreme Court held that Congress could prohibit racial discrimination by private actors under the Commerce Clause.

During Reconstruction, Congress had passed the Civil Rights Act of 1875, which entitled everyone to access accommodation, public transport, and theaters regardless of race or color. In his majority opinion in the _Civil Rights Cases_, Associate Justice Joseph P. Bradley struck down the Civil Rights Act of 1875, holding that the Thirteenth Amendment "merely abolishes slavery" and that the Fourteenth Amendment did not give Congress the power to outlaw private acts of racial discrimination. Associate Justice John Marshall Harlan was the lone dissenter in the case, writing that the "substance and spirit of the recent amendments of the constitution have been sacrificed by a subtle and ingenious verbal criticism." The decision ushered in the widespread segregation of blacks in housing, employment, and public life that confined them to second-class citizenship throughout much of the United States until the passage of civil rights legislation in the 1960s.

Civil Rights Cases - Wikipedia

Associate Justice Joseph Bradley, a REPUBLICAN struck down the 1875 Civil Rights Act.





Bradley said the following, holding the Constitution did "not authorize Congress to create a code of municipal law for the regulation of private rights," as distinct from "state" laws. In effect, only state bodies were sufficiently "public" so as to be regulated.

*.. individual invasion of individual rights is not the subject-matter of the [Fourteenth] Amendment. It has a deeper and broader scope. It nullifies and makes void all state legislation, and state action of every kind, which impairs the privileges and immunities of citizens of the United States, or which injures them in life, liberty or property without due process of law, or which denies to any of them the equal protection of the laws. ... 

It does not invest congress with power to legislate upon subjects which are within the domain of state legislation; but to provide modes of relief against state legislation, or state action, of the kind referred to. It does not authorize congress to create a code of municipal law for the regulation of private rights; but to provide modes of redress against the operation of state laws, and the action of state officers, executive or judicial, when these are subversive of the fundamental rights specified in the amendment. Positive rights and privileges are undoubtedly secured by the fourteenth amendment; but they are secured by way of prohibition against state laws and state proceedings affecting those rights and privileges, and by power given to congress to legislate for the purpose of carrying such prohibition into effect; and such legislation must necessarily be predicated upon such supposed state laws or state proceedings, and be directed to the correction of their operation and effect.* A quite full discussion of this aspect of the amendment may be found in _U. S. v. Cruikshank_, 92 U. S. 542; _Virginia v. Rives_, 100 U. S. 313, and _Ex parte Virginia_, Id. 339.

Civil Rights Cases - Wikipedia

*Hall v. DeCuir, 95 U.S. 485 (1877)*

In 1877 the Supreme Court ruled in _Hall_ v. _DeCuir_ that states could not prohibit segregation on common carriers such as railroads, streetcars, or riverboats.

Jim Crow law | History, Facts, & Examples

From 1873 the SCOTUS had dismantled the 13th, 14th and 15th Amendments via a series of court cases like the ones mentioned here. So while blacks were no longer in chains, blacks were not really free.


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that life with fewer problems for people of color includes whites that stop being racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You can't go around ignoring real events/real actions which prove that certain powerful Whites are not racists.
> 
> *And if you refuse to move away from your, blurred-vision, then you have to accept the fact that this country belongs to Caucasoids and therefore it is not controlled by Blacks.
> 
> Meaning what?  That those in control do not owe IM2 their effort to stop being racist, just long IM2 does not owe them his effort to show that he lives a life which dosent deserve to experience White racism.*
> 
> This is not your country, it belongs to Whites.  Go live life according to that fact, each time a powerful White person uplifts your Race when she/he did not have to do so ---especially whenever it damaged their clout among both ordinary White people and White supremacists.
Click to expand...

Wrong. So go live life according to the reality that since I was born here, this is my country also. And understand that because of that fact I nor anyone else has to accept white supremacy.


----------



## IM2

So once again we see the infestation of white supremacists who are allowed to freely post off topic bullshit, troll thread after thread with no deletions, admonishment or penalty.


----------



## flacaltenn

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
Click to expand...


Oh HELL no... Where's your White rage White guilt absolution card buster????  

But of course you're right..  Most of this historical recap and continuing rage is really political NOW -- isn't it? 

Especially with the OP who just feasts on this stuff.. 

It's REALLY REALLY REALLY hard to have empathy with a guy who tells me to "shut up" constantly because I don't support his POLITICS... Although I TRULY support the causes that he does....


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh HELL no... Where's your White rage White guilt absolution card buster????
> 
> But of course you're right..  Most of this historical recap and continuing rage is really political NOW -- isn't it?
> 
> Especially with the OP who just feasts on this stuff..
> 
> It's REALLY REALLY REALLY hard to have empathy with a guy who tells me to "shut up" constantly because I don't support his POLITICS... Although I TRULY support the causes that he does....
Click to expand...


Politics are only part of this.

You have assumed things that are incorrect about me and you bring no logical solutions or opinion to this discussion. I am doing this in an attempt to close the age old racism based opinion of everybody had it just as tough as blacks but blacks are just too dumb to make it. I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating  suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.


----------



## IM2




----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> I am doing this in an attempt to close the age old racism based opinion of everybody had it just as tough as blacks but blacks are just too dumb to make it.



I think YOU bring up the dumb more than it deserves... Not everybody is gonna love you.. Didn't you figure that out by now??  If you looking for that ACTUAL demographic for intelligent convo -- good fucking luck with that.. But you're turning off allies and folks with no ill will at all... And YOU'LL FIND "hidden racism" in just about anyone that disagrees with you HOW to continue the struggle for parity and equality... Or just tell them to STFU.. And that's a problem..

Because your LEADERSHIP has a conflict of interest.. They need the JOBS of promoting race friction.. There's a LOT of influence and money in that business.. Churnming out thousands of NEW experts at race baiting at all the major universities every year.  BIG fucking business...

And every time I talk to you about RECONCILIATION -- you act like you are on their payroll.. Or on the Diversity Board at the DNC....

Too bad they are not focused on turning out skilled and versatile PROBLEM SOLVERS and independent thinkers...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.



Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..

THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..

In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....


----------



## MaryL

Years back I had some random black guy shake my hand and welcome me for just walking through a black neighborhood. And later, after that  a MLK rally I saw  the hate and violence break out against a tiny white racist group...against everything Martin Luther King  preached.. it opened my eyes. People are frigging idiots...


----------



## IM2

Let us continue with more of the stone cold truth.

*Cumming v. Richmond County Board of Education*

*Cumming v. Richmond County Board of Education*, 175 U.S. 528 (1899), ("Richmond") was a class action suit decided by the Supreme Court of the United States.[1]* It is a **landmark case**, in that it sanctioned de jure **segregation of races** in American schools. *The decision was overruled by _Brown v. Board of Education_ (1954).

The Supreme Court affirmed on economic arguments, among others. It claimed that there are many more colored children than white children in the area and that the Board could not afford to supply everyone with education. The court reasoned that there was a choice between educating 60 white children and educating no one.

The Supreme Court denied that it had any jurisdiction to interfere in the decisions of the state courts. The decision states in pertinent part:

Under the circumstances disclosed, we cannot say that this action of the state court was, within the meaning of the Fourteenth Amendment, a denial by the state to the plaintiffs and to those associated with them of the equal protection of the laws or of any privileges belonging to them as citizens of the United States,... the education of the people in schools maintained by state taxation is a matter belonging to the respective states, and any interference on the part of Federal authority with the management of such schools cannot be justified except in the case of a clear and unmistakable disregard of rights secured by the supreme law of the land.

The final remark says:

If, in some appropriate proceeding instituted directly for that purpose, the plaintiffs had sought to compel the board of education, out of the funds in its hands or under its control, to establish and maintain a high school for colored children, and if it appeared that the board's refusal to maintain such a school was in fact an abuse of its discretion and in hostility to the colored population because of their race, different questions might have arisen in the state court.

Justice John Marshall Harlan, who was the lone dissenter in _Plessy v. Ferguson_, wrote the opinion for a unanimous court.

Cumming v. Richmond County Board of Education - Wikipedia

Harlan was a REPUBLICAN. The party of Lincoln, the party of civil rights and the party of DE JURE SEGREGATION.

Williams v Mississippi

_*Williams v. Mississippi*_, 170 U.S. 213 (1898), is a United States Supreme Court case that reviewed provisions of the state constitution that set requirements for voter registration. The Supreme Court did not find discrimination in the state's requirements for voters to pass a literacy test and pay poll taxes, as these were applied to all voters.

In practice, the subjective nature of literacy approval by white registrars worked to drastically decrease and essentially disfranchise African American voters.

The Court considered the new Mississippi constitution passed in 1890. It upheld disfranchisement clauses which established requirements for literacy tests and poll taxes paid retroactively from one's 21st birthday as prerequisites for voter registration. A grandfather clause effectively exempted illiterate whites, but not blacks, from the literacy test by relating qualifications to whether one's grandfather had voted before a certain date.

The U.S. Supreme Court unanimously rejected Williams' contention in a 9-0 vote, ruling that he had not shown administration of the Mississippi suffrage provision was discriminatory.

Williams v. Mississippi - Wikipedia

And there goes the right to vote for blacks.


----------



## flacaltenn

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....
Click to expand...


You'd THINK that to avoid getting warrants to arrest people who didn't pay the ticket for a broken tail light -- they MIGHT

1) Allow payment plans for those who qualify...

2) Allow zoning and licensing waivers for "convenience shops" that can REPAIR a broken taillight or other car safety issues using parts donated from Auto supply companies and volunteer labor...

THOSE kind of solutions... Instead, the city of Ferguson issued an average of 3.5 WARRANTS for every fucking household... With almost half of those INACCURATE OR BOGUS...  And no way for person on the ledge of economic collapse to get the warrant changed or withdrawn without days off and a lot of wasted time...

More than 1/2 of "racial bias" identified in the "Ferguson Report" from the DOJ would disappear IMMEDIATELY if the town had a smarter more compassionate "customer service" and justice interface....


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....
Click to expand...


The government is the people who formulate and carry out policy. The government by law must enact race neutral policy. But the people carrying out the policy can use race colored thinking in service delivery. When the 1994 Crime bill was passed, it was not passed with the intent of over incarcerating blacks. But police departments and judges made decisions based on their race colored beliefs. So this means that not only is a change in policy needed, but changes in those employed to carry out the policies. On a political level, it means a change in the politicians elected to make law. The Steve Kings of the country must no longer be elected to hold public office.

Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias. Until you start understanding that, all you will be doing is creating a system that will generate the same results. You cannot solve a problem created by racism without addressing racism.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd THINK that to avoid getting warrants to arrest people who didn't pay the ticket for a broken tail light -- they MIGHT
> 
> 1) Allow payment plans for those who qualify...
> 
> 2) Allow zoning and licensing waivers for "convenience shops" that can REPAIR a broken taillight or other car safety issues using parts donated from Auto supply companies and volunteer labor...
> 
> THOSE kind of solutions... Instead, the city of Ferguson issued an average of 3.5 WARRANTS for every fucking household... With almost half of those INACCURATE OR BOGUS...  And no way for person on the ledge of economic collapse to get the warrant changed or withdrawn without days off and a lot of wasted time...
> 
> More than 1/2 of "racial bias" identified in the "Ferguson Report" from the DOJ would disappear IMMEDIATELY if the town had a smarter more compassionate "customer service" and justice interface....
Click to expand...


And this is what I am talking about when I  said:

*"The government is the people who formulate and carry out policy. The government by law must enact race neutral policy. But the people carrying out the policy can use race colored thinking in service delivery."*


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Years back I had some random black guy shake my hand and welcome me for just walking through a black neighborhood. And later, after that  a MLK rally I saw  the hate and violence break out against a tiny white racist group...against everything Martin Luther King  preached.. it opened my eyes. People are frigging idiots...


That white racist group was against everything King stood for. But for a very well known reason you can't identify this in your off topic post.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias.



That's funny.... See what ya did there??  Ya think there's not a ton more of predominantly WHITE poor communities and people getting the same shitty treatment from their justice system?  In a mixed race trailer park, people largely have much the SAME issues with the law dude...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd THINK that to avoid getting warrants to arrest people who didn't pay the ticket for a broken tail light -- they MIGHT
> 
> 1) Allow payment plans for those who qualify...
> 
> 2) Allow zoning and licensing waivers for "convenience shops" that can REPAIR a broken taillight or other car safety issues using parts donated from Auto supply companies and volunteer labor...
> 
> THOSE kind of solutions... Instead, the city of Ferguson issued an average of 3.5 WARRANTS for every fucking household... With almost half of those INACCURATE OR BOGUS...  And no way for person on the ledge of economic collapse to get the warrant changed or withdrawn without days off and a lot of wasted time...
> 
> More than 1/2 of "racial bias" identified in the "Ferguson Report" from the DOJ would disappear IMMEDIATELY if the town had a smarter more compassionate "customer service" and justice interface....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is what I am talking about when I  said:
> 
> *"The government is the people who formulate and carry out policy. The government by law must enact race neutral policy. But the people carrying out the policy can use race colored thinking in service delivery."*
Click to expand...


The 94 Crime Bill was in no way race neutral.. That's a fantasy.. It came simultaneously with minimum sentencing and disparities in drug crimes and a shitload of other defects... 

But I guess you're STUMPED at how "people carrying out the policy" in Philly or Baltimore are STILL RACIST and predominantly black...  Aren't you???


----------



## Yarddog

Correll said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I sometimes resent accusations of white rage because I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth I 'went along' feeling helpless to change the current system.  Then I read "Black Like Me" and realization of black reality crept in.  Back in the 60's the intent of all those 'unraged whites' who fought things like school segregation and voter suppression was so clear, as several lost a lot, even lives, to fight for America's promise to ALL citizens.
> 
> But lack of following action created an anger that formed itself into gangs like the ones in LA and Chicago that forgot the dignity of those black protesters of the 60's who faced disgrace with class, and now everything is all messed up.  Blacks had the gall to 'rage' back!  And now both sides are equally guilty of disgusting and murderous  actions.  I can't sort it out anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there has been TONS of "follow on actions", ranging from massive social programs and government oversight, to massive spending, to massive and widespread discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> So, that "rage" is bullshit, and the rejection of it, is totally called for.
Click to expand...



And sometimes those actions actually did more damage than good, I think. The idea of putting black families into large "towers" projects might have been one of the worst mistakes ever even though it may have been well intended. I think a lot of it was ignorance to how it would affect society and they actually sped up poverty and dysfunction in neighborhoods. They also slowed down and set back integration of whites and blacks and probably reinforced stereotypes.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.






I know you don't agree that advances for black people in America have been great and that you don't agree whites have opposed slavery and racism and thought that black people should have better lives but I would dissagree. There have been setbacks of course, part of which comes down to the fact that we had a civil war which dissrupted U.S. society as a whole... in a huge way. most of the other countries which shook off slavery did not go through such a war... yet, today wherever you look this is a time of great opportunity for African Americans in America to be whatever they want to be in life. How did we get there?  It got there for many reasons. Struggle but also the fact that on the ground level people have been rejecting racism.


----------



## Mousterian

We gotta live with this shit, it's totally woven into the fabric of society.
More important is to level the field, so EVERYONE has the same opportunities. 
Bernie Sanders, an 'old white guy', is the man who can get this happening.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.... See what ya did there??  Ya think there's not a ton more of predominantly WHITE poor communities and people getting the same shitty treatment from their justice system?  In a mixed race trailer park, people largely have much the SAME issues with the law dude...
Click to expand...


No they don't. Again you want to ignore race as a factor when it is a major factor. In that same mixed race trailer park whites will call the police on black residents for things they don't on whites. If race didn't play a role in economic disparity the average white family would not have 15 times the wealth. Numerous studies show there is such a correlation.

_*“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white *__*racial wealth gap*__*, according to a *__*report*__* released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*_

You might want to read this report.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't agree that advances for black people in America have been great and that you don't agree whites have opposed slavery and racism and thought that black people should have better lives but I would dissagree. There have been setbacks of course, part of which comes down to the fact that we had a civil war which dissrupted U.S. society as a whole... in a huge way. most of the other countries which shook off slavery did not go through such a war... yet, today wherever you look this is a time of great opportunity for African Americans in America to be whatever they want to be in life. How did we get there?  It got there for many reasons. Struggle but also the fact that on the ground level people have been rejecting racism.
Click to expand...


What I don't agree with is this attitude that somehow I am to be satisfied with an undone job. These opportunities do not exist at the level you claim. This is what blacks here are telling you. Today is the time for whites to start listening instead of always trying to instruct us on how times are for black people.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd THINK that to avoid getting warrants to arrest people who didn't pay the ticket for a broken tail light -- they MIGHT
> 
> 1) Allow payment plans for those who qualify...
> 
> 2) Allow zoning and licensing waivers for "convenience shops" that can REPAIR a broken taillight or other car safety issues using parts donated from Auto supply companies and volunteer labor...
> 
> THOSE kind of solutions... Instead, the city of Ferguson issued an average of 3.5 WARRANTS for every fucking household... With almost half of those INACCURATE OR BOGUS...  And no way for person on the ledge of economic collapse to get the warrant changed or withdrawn without days off and a lot of wasted time...
> 
> More than 1/2 of "racial bias" identified in the "Ferguson Report" from the DOJ would disappear IMMEDIATELY if the town had a smarter more compassionate "customer service" and justice interface....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is what I am talking about when I  said:
> 
> *"The government is the people who formulate and carry out policy. The government by law must enact race neutral policy. But the people carrying out the policy can use race colored thinking in service delivery."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 94 Crime Bill was in no way race neutral.. That's a fantasy.. It came simultaneously with minimum sentencing and disparities in drug crimes and a shitload of other defects...
> 
> But I guess you're STUMPED at how "people carrying out the policy" in Philly or Baltimore are STILL RACIST and predominantly black...  Aren't you???
Click to expand...


What I am stumped about is your attempt to name two cities when all over the country the majority of the towns and cities are majority white and were carrying out these policies in a much more extreme manner.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


Those damn WOKE dude's got rid of all the minorities running for president this year.
I believe the way you hate is because your Visceral Fat is above 17 which is way to high.


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..





flacaltenn said:


> That's funny.... See what ya did there?? Ya think there's not a ton more of predominantly WHITE poor communities and people getting the same shitty treatment from their justice system? In a mixed race trailer park, people largely have much the SAME issues with the law dude...



Anecdotally, I live in a _dualopoly _on the skibunny superhighway , we're a two class system of _poor white trash_ making a living off _ultra $$$_ tourists 

That's our entire economy,  so _everything_ follows suit







IM2 said:


> Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias.





IM2 said:


> You might want to read this report.



And a few black billionaires @ the top would tank that report
disparity has little to do with _race_, and everything to do with _greed_
you might want to watch this>>>

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.... See what ya did there?? Ya think there's not a ton more of predominantly WHITE poor communities and people getting the same shitty treatment from their justice system? In a mixed race trailer park, people largely have much the SAME issues with the law dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anecdotally, I live in a _dualopoly _on the skibunny superhighway , we're a two class system of _poor white trash_ making a living off _ultra $$$_ tourists
> 
> That's our entire economy,  so _everything_ follows suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to read this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a few black billionaires @ the top would tank that report
> disparity has little to do with _race_, and everything to do with _greed_
> you might want to watch this>>>
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


No sparky that's not the case since the few black billionaires are included in the study. I won't be watching any videos that deny the impact racism has on wealth. Blacks have 2.6 percent of the wealth In this country despite being 13 percent of the population and that includes the four black billionaires that you think somehow disproves the fact that race plays a huge role in wealth inequality.

America’s Black Billionaires: The Richest African Americans in 2019 - Black Enterprise

*1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.... See what ya did there?? Ya think there's not a ton more of predominantly WHITE poor communities and people getting the same shitty treatment from their justice system? In a mixed race trailer park, people largely have much the SAME issues with the law dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anecdotally, I live in a _dualopoly _on the skibunny superhighway , we're a two class system of _poor white trash_ making a living off _ultra $$$_ tourists
> 
> That's our entire economy,  so _everything_ follows suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to read this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a few black billionaires @ the top would tank that report
> disparity has little to do with _race_, and everything to do with _greed_
> you might want to watch this>>>
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sparky that's not the case since the few black billionaires are included in the study. I won't be watching any videos that deny the impact racism has on wealth. Blacks have 2.6 percent of the wealth In this country despite being 13 percent of the population and that includes the four black billionaires that you think somehow disproves the fact that race plays a huge role in wealth inequality.
> 
> America’s Black Billionaires: The Richest African Americans in 2019 - Black Enterprise
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
Click to expand...



Methinks you're missing my , as well as others_ point_ IM2

Racial stats are all fine & well, yet the underlying _motivator_ of racism is classism

Two _distinctions _you see, one often being used to _mask _the other's presence

Even MLK _realized this_, toward the end of his reign....

Remembering Martin Luther King, Jr.'s Solution to Poverty

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.... See what ya did there?? Ya think there's not a ton more of predominantly WHITE poor communities and people getting the same shitty treatment from their justice system? In a mixed race trailer park, people largely have much the SAME issues with the law dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anecdotally, I live in a _dualopoly _on the skibunny superhighway , we're a two class system of _poor white trash_ making a living off _ultra $$$_ tourists
> 
> That's our entire economy,  so _everything_ follows suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last, there is no confusing economic disparity with racial bias because economic disparity in non white communities is a result of racial bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to read this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a few black billionaires @ the top would tank that report
> disparity has little to do with _race_, and everything to do with _greed_
> you might want to watch this>>>
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sparky that's not the case since the few black billionaires are included in the study. I won't be watching any videos that deny the impact racism has on wealth. Blacks have 2.6 percent of the wealth In this country despite being 13 percent of the population and that includes the four black billionaires that you think somehow disproves the fact that race plays a huge role in wealth inequality.
> 
> America’s Black Billionaires: The Richest African Americans in 2019 - Black Enterprise
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you're missing my , as well as others_ point_ IM2
> 
> Racial stats are all fine & well, yet the underlying _motivator_ of racism is classism
> 
> Two _distinctions _you see, one often being used to _mask _the other's presence
> 
> Even MLK _realized this_, toward the end of his reign....
> 
> Remembering Martin Luther King, Jr.'s Solution to Poverty
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Please stop trying to tell me how King didn't think race was a factor in anything. Because race factored into his being murdered by a white man. I am missing no points, racism happens to blacks regardless of class. The wealth inequality that exists between whites and blacks are a result of racism.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Please stop trying to tell me how King didn't think race was a factor in anything.



I don't feel the need to address what i _didn't say_ here IM2

however....

what i did say is MLK realized what the_ root _of racism was

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop trying to tell me how King didn't think race was a factor in anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel the need to address what i _didn't say_ here IM2
> 
> however....
> 
> what i did say is MLK realized what the_ root _of racism was
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


You guys need to start understanding how things are different for blacks and whites. Racism created poor blacks, the blacks who did not object to racism were raised above other blacks and still are today. Martin Luther King did not name class as one of the three evils of American society. Certainly he recognized class but he didn't downplay racism by saying it was rooted in class. Rich blacks, famous blacks, the president was black 3 years ago and he faced racism. So racism is not rooted in class.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> You guys need to start *understanding how things are *different for blacks and whites. Racism created poor blacks, the blacks who did not object to racism were raised above other blacks and still are today



Well you're free to '_splain it _to us IM2

For starters, despite all my *white privilege* ......how is it i worked _all _my life ,almost 1/2 century now....., some weeks 7 days , and am still living _so far below the poverty line_ i qualify for every hand out available?


You've the floor sir.....

~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Muhammed said:


> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.




lol


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> So once again we see the infestation of white supremacists who are allowed to freely post off topic bullshit, troll thread after thread with no deletions, admonishment or penalty.



That's right!!  How dare those white supremacists be allowed to login then infest threads with their trolling.

They should cease that nonsense! And become more like us negro-embracing Caucasoids on USM who like to post, on topic, *just like how I did in this thread here. When my earlier post here did exactly address the OP words and the threadstarter's emo-badge* here:



IM2 said:


> ... "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *...chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> ... every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains..​


​


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to start *understanding how things are *different for blacks and whites. Racism created poor blacks, the blacks who did not object to racism were raised above other blacks and still are today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're free to '_splain it _to us IM2
> 
> For starters, despite all my *white privilege* ......how is it i worked _all _my life ,almost 1/2 century now....., some weeks 7 days , and am still living _so far below the poverty line_ i qualify for every hand out available?
> 
> 
> You've the floor sir.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Sine white privilege has nothing to do with class or income... You want to discount racism and you are able to do that because you don't face it. White privilege is a term created by white people. So every time you try dissing it with snark, I have to laugh. 
_
*White privilege is an institutional (rather than personal) set of benefits granted to those of us who, by race, resemble the people who dominate the powerful positions in our institutions.  One of the primary privileges is that of having greater access to power and resources than people of color do; in other words, purely on the basis of our skin color doors are open to us that are not open to other people.*_

*Francis E. Kendall, Ph.D.*


----------



## Correll

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to start *understanding how things are *different for blacks and whites. Racism created poor blacks, the blacks who did not object to racism were raised above other blacks and still are today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're free to '_splain it _to us IM2
> 
> For starters, despite all my *white privilege* ......how is it i worked _all _my life ,almost 1/2 century now....., some weeks 7 days , and am still living _so far below the poverty line_ i qualify for every hand out available?
> 
> 
> You've the floor sir.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



He not only doesn't care about your plight, he wants to actively make it worse, to serve his political agenda.


YOu are white. You are the "oppressor", and he believes it is right and proper to fuck you over, to benefit his people.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> Well you're free to '_splain it _to us IM2...For starters, despite all my *white privilege* ......how is it i worked _all _my life ,almost 1/2 century now....., some weeks 7 days , and am still living _so far below the poverty line_ i qualify for every hand out available? You've the floor sir.....



*This is a noble invite indeed*, altho it is all for nothing ---considering IM2 baffling display of '_wanting Racism to cease, but then he despises Whites for deciding to stop being racist_' which then, worst of all, inadvertently shows us that he has no respect for his own opinions here.

Therefore I thought you might be able to appreciate this angle from a fellow White man Bob Jensen, who clearly gets it:


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

by Robert Jensen

Here's what white privilege sounds like:

I am sitting in my University of Texas office, talking to a very bright and very conservative white student about affirmative action in college admissions, which he opposes and I support.

The student says he wants a level playing field with no unearned advantages for anyone. I ask him whether he thinks that in the United States being white has advantages. Have either of us, I ask, ever benefited from being white in a world run mostly by white people? Yes, he concedes, there is something real and tangible we could call white privilege.

So, if we live in a world of white privilege--unearned white privilege--how does that affect your notion of a level playing field? I ask.

He paused for a moment and said, "That really doesn't matter."

That statement, I suggested to him, reveals *the ultimate white privilege: the privilege to acknowledge you have unearned privilege but ignore what it means*.

That exchange led me to rethink the way I talk about race and racism with students. It drove home to me the importance of confronting the dirty secret that we white people carry around with us everyday: In a world of white privilege, some of what we have is unearned. I think much of both the fear and anger that comes up around discussions of affirmative action has its roots in that secret. So these days, my goal is to talk openly and honestly about white supremacy and white privilege.

White privilege, like any social phenomenon, is complex. In a white supremacist culture, all white people have privilege, whether or not they are overtly racist themselves. There are general patterns, but such privilege plays out differently depending on context and other aspects of one's identity (in my case, being male gives me other kinds of privilege). Rather than try to tell others how white privilege has played out in their lives, I talk about how it has affected me.

I am as white as white gets in this country. I am of northern European heritage and I was raised in North Dakota, one of the whitest states in the country. I grew up in a virtually all-white world surrounded by racism, both personal and institutional. Because I didn't live near a reservation, I didn't even have exposure to the state's only numerically significant non-white population, American Indians.

I have struggled to resist that racist training and the ongoing racism of my culture. I like to think I have changed, even though I routinely trip over the lingering effects of that internalized racism and the institutional racism around me. But no matter how much I "fix" myself, one thing never changes--I walk through the world with white privilege.

What does that mean? Perhaps most importantly, when I seek admission to a university, apply for a job, or hunt for an apartment, I don't look threatening. Almost all of the people evaluating me for those things look like me--they are white. They see in me a reflection of themselves, and in a racist world that is an advantage. I smile. I am white. I am one of them. I am not dangerous. Even when I voice critical opinions, I am cut some slack. After all, I'm white.

My flaws also are more easily forgiven because I am white. Some complain that affirmative action has meant the university is saddled with mediocre minority professors. I have no doubt there are minority faculty who are mediocre, though I don't know very many. As Henry Louis Gates Jr. once pointed out, if affirmative action policies were in place for the next hundred years, it's possible that at the end of that time the university could have as many mediocre minority professors as it has mediocre white professors. That isn't meant as an insult to anyone, but is a simple observation that white privilege has meant that scores of second-rate white professors have slid through the system because their flaws were overlooked out of solidarity based on race, as well as on gender, class and ideology.

Some people resist the assertions that the United States is still a bitterly racist society and that the racism has real effects on real people. But white folks have long cut other white folks a break. I know, because I am one of them.

I am not a genius--as I like to say, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer. I have been teaching full-time for six years, and I've published a reasonable amount of scholarship. Some of it is the unexceptional stuff one churns out to get tenure, and some of it, I would argue, actually is worth reading. I work hard, and I like to think that I'm a fairly decent teacher. Every once in awhile, I leave my office at the end of the day feeling like I really accomplished something. When I cash my paycheck, I don't feel guilty.

But, all that said, I know I did not get where I am by merit alone. I benefited from, among other things, white privilege. That doesn't mean that I don't deserve my job, or that if I weren't white I would never have gotten the job. It means simply that all through my life, I have soaked up benefits for being white. I grew up in fertile farm country taken by force from non-white indigenous people. I was educated in a well-funded, virtually all-white public school system in which I learned that white people like me made this country great. There I also was taught a variety of skills, including how to take standardized tests written by and for white people.

All my life I have been hired for jobs by white people. I was accepted for graduate school by white people. And I was hired for a teaching position at the predominantly white University of Texas, which had a white president, in a college headed by a white dean and in a department with a white chairman that at the time had one non-white tenured professor.

There certainly is individual variation in experience. Some white people have had it easier than me, probably because they came from wealthy families that gave them even more privilege. Some white people have had it tougher than me because they came from poorer families. White women face discrimination I will never know. But, in the end, white people all have drawn on white privilege somewhere in their lives.

Like anyone, I have overcome certain hardships in my life. I have worked hard to get where I am, and I work hard to stay there. But to feel good about myself and my work, I do not have to believe that "merit," as defined by white people in a white country, alone got me here. I can acknowledge that in addition to all that hard work, I got a significant boost from white privilege, which continues to protect me every day of my life from certain hardships.

At one time in my life, I would not have been able to say that, because I needed to believe that my success in life was due solely to my individual talent and effort. I saw myself as the heroic American, the rugged individualist. I was so deeply seduced by the culture's mythology that I couldn't see the fear that was binding me to those myths. Like all white Americans, I was living with the fear that maybe I didn't really deserve my success, that maybe luck and privilege had more to do with it than brains and hard work. I was afraid I wasn't heroic or rugged, that I wasn't special.

I let go of some of that fear when I realized that, indeed, I wasn't special, but that I was still me. What I do well, I still can take pride in, even when I know that the rules under which I work in are stacked in my benefit. I believe that until we let go of the fiction that people have complete control over their fate--that we can will ourselves to be anything we choose--then we will live with that fear. Yes, we should all dream big and pursue our dreams and not let anyone or anything stop us. But we all are the product both of what we will ourselves to be and what the society in which we live lets us be.

*White privilege is not something I get to decide whether or not I want to keep. Every time I walk into a store at the same time as a black man and the security guard follows him and leaves me alone to shop, I am benefiting from white privilege. There is not space here to list all the ways in which white privilege plays out in our daily lives, but it is clear that I will carry this privilege with me until the day white supremacy is erased from this society.*

Frankly, I don't think I will live to see that day; I am realistic about the scope of the task. However, I continue to have hope, to believe in the creative power of human beings to engage the world honestly and act morally. A first step for white people, I think, is to not be afraid to admit that we have benefited from white privilege. It doesn't mean we are frauds who have no claim to our success. It means we face a choice about what we do with our success.


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So once again we see the infestation of white supremacists who are allowed to freely post off topic bullshit, troll thread after thread with no deletions, admonishment or penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!!  How dare those white supremacists be allowed to login then infest threads with their trolling.
> 
> They should cease that nonsense! And become more like us negro-embracing Caucasoids on USM who like to post, on topic, *just like how I did in this thread here. When my earlier post here did exactly address the OP words and the threadstarter's emo-badge* here:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *...chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> ... every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This is your first post in this thread:

The Stone Cold Truth

This is the OP:

It's now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.

*White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
*National Book Critics Circle Award Winner*
*New York Times Bestseller*
*A New York Times Notable Book of the Year*
*A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year*
*A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016*
*A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*

*From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*

Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.

White Rage — Carol Anderson

* Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.*

And I am doing exactly what I said I was going to do. None of these replies have addressed the legal cases that I have posted since the OP.


----------



## IM2

This thread is not about white privilege or wealth inequality. It IS about what whites have done since the end of slavery to stop or stall progress in the black community.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

True, this thread is not about white privilege or wealth inequality.  But you can't use your fatuity to get mad at facts/truths which lay out how white privilege and wealth inequality are what stop or stall progress in the black community' since the end of slavery.

It's astonishing how you feel that facts which are clearly, on topic, do not count as on-topic if IM2 was ignorant to those facts in his life.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Thanks for posting this so I can show you how my words were exactly on topic here.



IM2 said:


> ... "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *...chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> ... every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains...
> 
> This is your first post in this thread:
> 
> The Stone Cold Truth



 ...



> None of these replies have addressed the legal cases that I have posted since the OP.



Huh?!!!  At what point did your OP ask posters to address the legal cases you cited??? lol


...anyway...


You said it yourself here that _White racism is the root cause of the problems Blacks face_.  So when I read a fellow White man who possibly did not connect with your overly-emotional rant, I tried to help him understand how he might not even be aware of how he awakes every day as a root cause as he involuntarily represents "_*powerful forces opposed to black progress in America*... every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains_" when I posted this:

"How many mornings so far did you awake and say, as you exited your home, "_Even tho I live in America that is controlled by us Caucasoid people, I think just for today, I am going to denounce my White Privilege in every place I go to. Just for today I am going to see what it is like for negroid people, everyday, navigating through a country which shits on their Rights & citizenry at every chance ---since 1863 and especially since 1964!_" .... I would say, none. As in, I bet it has been zero times you awake on a morning to say that as you went out into a White-controlled society each day..."

...

Then I gave him examples of White people living today who Dr. Carol Anderson would be proud of because of their refusal to assist "*the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America*... every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains" when I posted this:

"Now if you do, say that, then also live it each day? Everytime you exit your home as you go out into the world??--like a Rochelle Dolezal or Steph Curry or Jesse Williams or Jennifer Hoshchilds?? Then yes, you are correct that you are not any part of the reason for black discontent."

...

I'll remind you again, just like I had to do last week regarding those links you posted at me ---then you refused to come discuss those links you posted at me: *Sstop getting mad at, facts, just because you did not know those facts existed. Stop acting like your choice to be, ignorant, is somehow all *_my_* fault.*


----------



## sparky

or.....one can not fight ignorance w/ignorance or hate w/hate....~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> or.....one can not fight ignorance w/ignorance or hate w/hate....~S~




True, indeed. I alluded to that earlier in terms of those Black citizens of today who claim to want White racism to end ---_but then they attack White people who decide to stop being racist_.

How much sense does that make...we'll never know


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> How much sense does that make...we'll never know



I know it doesn't work any better than our institutional remedies do

~S~


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> by Robert Jensen
> 
> Here's what white privilege sounds like:
> 
> I am sitting in my University of Texas office, talking to a very bright and very conservative white student about affirmative action in college admissions, which he opposes and I support.
> 
> The student says he wants a level playing field with no unearned advantages for anyone. I ask him whether he thinks that in the United States being white has advantages. Have either of us, I ask, ever benefited from being white in a world run mostly by white people? Yes, he concedes, there is something real and tangible we could call white privilege.
> 
> So, if we live in a world of white privilege--unearned white privilege--how does that affect your notion of a level playing field? I ask.
> 
> He paused for a moment and said, "That really doesn't matter.".....




The white admission officer, was not going to give this kid points for being white, but was actually going to be taking away points for his white skin.


SO, the kid facing a white man making the call, was no "privilege".


Right there, the basic premise is disproved.


----------



## sparky

Correll said:


> Right there, the basic premise is disproved.



merit doesn't predicate via race very well, does it?

~S~


----------



## Correll

sparky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right there, the basic premise is disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merit doesn't predicate via race very well, does it?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> The white admission officer, was not going to give this kid points for being white, but was actually going to be taking away points for his white skin.
> 
> 
> SO, the kid facing a white man making the call, was no "privilege".
> 
> 
> Right there, the basic premise is disproved.



Jensen was there. Whereas, you were *not* there. 

So guess who's really disproved here?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right there, the basic premise is disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merit doesn't predicate via race very well, does it?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Only for those who choose to wear, blinders, and therefore go through life exercising the ultimate white privilege which translate into the outcome described by this thread's OP amd title.


----------



## boedicca

The Real Stone Cold Truth is that the OP is a Racist Race Baiting Race Baiter who Race Baits and Spreads Hate.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

boedicca said:


> The Real Stone Cold Truth is that the OP is a Racist Race Baiting Race Baiter who Race Baits and Spreads Hate.




...hmmmm...

I wonder if that is why the OP wants White-Racism to, go away, but then the OP attacks White people for deciding to stop being racist?


----------



## boedicca

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Stone Cold Truth is that the OP is a Racist Race Baiting Race Baiter who Race Baits and Spreads Hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hmmmm...
> 
> I wonder if that is why the OP wants White-Racism to, go away, but then the OP attacks White people for deciding to stop being racist?
Click to expand...



Racist Race Baiters gonna Race Bait.

The OP doesn't exist otherwise.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> If race didn't play a role in economic disparity the average white family would not have 15 times the wealth.



You really shouldn't be impressed with EVERY fact you come across... There's MORE poor white people on welfare than blacks.. And I'm very certain that the LARGER white population in prison are predominantly from economic challenged backgrounds..  So the AVERAGE income doesn't really apply to analyzing "criminal justice" issues.. *Because economics and education (and to some extent morality)  failures play an EQUAL role in the problem for most all races... *

And who is responsible for the education failures?  It would be almost 100% of prison inmates are victims of failing public education...  Both BLACK and White and Brown... *And yet you vote for folks who shun ANALYZING the problem,  get rid of virtually ALL universal testing because it's racist and continue to constantly LOWER the expectations for achievement because it's actually LEFTISTS that consider these kids "too dumb to suceeed" if there are standards and testing..* Keep it up.. Vote for those folks.. They are not your OVERT racists, but they don't expect that your kids can compete....



IM2 said:


> No they don't. Again you want to ignore race as a factor when it is a major factor. In that same mixed race trailer park whites will call the police on black residents for things they don't on whites.



Irrelevant..  Their poor ass treatment by the justice system once they are ticketed or charged is the same horrendous mess.. And if they have take time off from work and have to sit in a General Session court all day for a 10 minute hearing, that's tough shit.. Or if they have to go to City Center 3 times to fix a bum warrant, nobody cares. Or if they try to pay a fine by sending monthly in the mail -- it will be IGNORED and maybe not even returned...

Maybe the "calls to the trailer park" is because whites don't act stupid and blind when they sense something is wrong... Blacks have a higher tolerance for living in danger... As witnessed by the really low numbers of them LEAVING all black, crime ridden communities...

 Or MAYBE you're just wrong and busybodies and racists come in all shapes and colors.. 

You just go back to lecturing on 160 year old embarrassments. You;'ll never understand that constantly voting for MORE muscular big govt is stupid.. Especially if YOU KNOW THE FUCKING HISTORY.... You give up self-determination to the govt and all your economic/education/employment choices -- you DESERVE to be discriminated against and VERY POORLY served...  You'll be working for THEM.. And they are largely morons that couldn't run a hot dog stand.

 Because YOU KNOWTHAT HISTORY --- it's just on you if you don't realize that govt is NOT the answer to every grievance.. PEOPLE need to INSIST that govts SERVE THEM -- not just hand out free stuff...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my cloud.. I've written articles about GOVERNMENT racism.. I've even had convos with YOU about the fact that a lot of racial tension is STILL CAUSED by inept, uncompassionate, MORONIC govt and the piss poor "customer service" they use at local, state, federal levels..
> 
> THAT'S my bandwagon.. And you think I'm working AGAINST YOU.... The very BASIS of disparate statistics on arrests, convictions, and warrants STEM from the fact that govt STILL does "one size fits all" justice at the town and city levels... And that's not SOLELY a racial issue unless you're a partisan whore that purposely CONFUSES economic disparity with racial bias..
> 
> In fact, the pitches I've made are making a difference. Justice reform is gaining traction.. It's just getting RUINED by leftist govt leaders who confuse fairness with totally decriminalizing shoplifting and speeding tickets... THAT'S POLITICAL PANDERING -- not actually getting govt to redesign the justice interface that the economically vulnerable fall prey to DAILY....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd THINK that to avoid getting warrants to arrest people who didn't pay the ticket for a broken tail light -- they MIGHT
> 
> 1) Allow payment plans for those who qualify...
> 
> 2) Allow zoning and licensing waivers for "convenience shops" that can REPAIR a broken taillight or other car safety issues using parts donated from Auto supply companies and volunteer labor...
> 
> THOSE kind of solutions... Instead, the city of Ferguson issued an average of 3.5 WARRANTS for every fucking household... With almost half of those INACCURATE OR BOGUS...  And no way for person on the ledge of economic collapse to get the warrant changed or withdrawn without days off and a lot of wasted time...
> 
> More than 1/2 of "racial bias" identified in the "Ferguson Report" from the DOJ would disappear IMMEDIATELY if the town had a smarter more compassionate "customer service" and justice interface....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is what I am talking about when I  said:
> 
> *"The government is the people who formulate and carry out policy. The government by law must enact race neutral policy. But the people carrying out the policy can use race colored thinking in service delivery."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 94 Crime Bill was in no way race neutral.. That's a fantasy.. It came simultaneously with minimum sentencing and disparities in drug crimes and a shitload of other defects...
> 
> But I guess you're STUMPED at how "people carrying out the policy" in Philly or Baltimore are STILL RACIST and predominantly black...  Aren't you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am stumped about is your attempt to name two cities when all over the country the majority of the towns and cities are majority white and were carrying out these policies in a much more extreme manner.
Click to expand...


I'm just trying to follow your logic here that THE REST of America is racist and therefore any "criminal justice problems" are unique to black folk... But if you can't tell me WHY the criminal justice system isn't MUCH BETTER for Blacks in Philly and Baltimore where they are WAY OVER REPRESENTED in the city leadership and bureaucracy -- your entire argument that "laws are not racist" it's the IMPLEMENTORS of those laws are racist --------- is just bad logic and reason..... 

The answer is power and control..  When you have no COMPETITION for your elected seats and lousy bureaucrats can't get fired easily, there's an ARROGANCE of "this is the way things gonna be".. And there's NO INCENTIVES for innovation or a more customer oriented interface to ANY of their services... 

In Philly, Baltimore and many other dense places they suddenly become more interested in PANDERING and corruption and padding their own interests.. But THAT is not UNIQUE to these places... Most of the issues that drive your anger are SYSTEMIC governance problems -- not racial.... But they are to a LARGE extent political...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Because race factored into his being murdered by a white man.



That's not enough to draw generalizations.. It's pooping on the VAST majority of whites when you go there.. It's as bad as resident racists posting "stupid black" videos... And it helps nothing... 

You want to see how easy it is to dismiss that as emotional spew???  



Spoiler: Click to see how easy it is to dismiss that "fact"????



And Malcolm X was assassinated by jealous angry blacks


----------



## Cosmos

IM2 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never committed a crime, or fathered a child out of wedlock. I went to college and graduated twice. I worked from age 9 and yet I have to hear you racists whites talk your bullshit. So I won't be hearing about what you say you're weary of.
Click to expand...


Then you should be qualified to go fuck yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


My Stone Cold Truth


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white admission officer, was not going to give this kid points for being white, but was actually going to be taking away points for his white skin.
> 
> 
> SO, the kid facing a white man making the call, was no "privilege".
> 
> 
> Right there, the basic premise is disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was there. Whereas, you were *not* there.
> 
> So guess who's really disproved here?
Click to expand...



Jensen is.


Because what he said, was disproved by his own actions, while my point was made by those sa


Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white admission officer, was not going to give this kid points for being white, but was actually going to be taking away points for his white skin.
> 
> 
> SO, the kid facing a white man making the call, was no "privilege".
> 
> 
> Right there, the basic premise is disproved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was there. Whereas, you were *not* there.
> 
> So guess who's really disproved here?
Click to expand...






Jensen is. 


Because what he said, was disproved by his own actions, while my point was made by those same actions. 


The white admission officer, was not going to give this kid points for being white, but was actually going to be taking away points for his white skin.


SO, the kid facing a white man making the call, was no "privilege".


----------



## IM2

Cosmos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never committed a crime, or fathered a child out of wedlock. I went to college and graduated twice. I worked from age 9 and yet I have to hear you racists whites talk your bullshit. So I won't be hearing about what you say you're weary of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should be qualified to go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


I understand that the truth is hard for those like you.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never committed a crime, or fathered a child out of wedlock. I went to college and graduated twice. I worked from age 9 and yet I have to hear you racists whites talk your bullshit. So I won't be hearing about what you say you're weary of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should be qualified to go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that the truth is hard for those like you.
Click to expand...



Silly Wabbit.  You wouldn't recognize the truth even if it smacked your ass and called you Judy.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Because what he said, was disproved by his own actions, while my point was made by those same actions.



Jensen was there, so he knows more than you can ever know.
*
You were not there, so that means you don't know anything*. And there's nothing you can do, to change that fact.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To some, there is no such thing as 'enough', and at the same time, every one of the programs you cite are begrudged by folks like you and me who are weary of being blamed for things we didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never committed a crime, or fathered a child out of wedlock. I went to college and graduated twice. I worked from age 9 and yet I have to hear you racists whites talk your bullshit. So I won't be hearing about what you say you're weary of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should be qualified to go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that the truth is hard for those like you.
Click to expand...



You will be hearing what we are weary of. We will be in your face, forever.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because what he said, was disproved by his own actions, while my point was made by those same actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was there, so he knows more than you can ever know.
> *
> You were not there, so that means you don't know anything*. And there's nothing you can do, to change that fact.
Click to expand...



Yeah, you said that. I pointed out why it was wrong. It is still wrong. Repeating it, again, does not change the fact that it is still wrong.

Deleting from the post, the part where I pointed out, what was wrong with Jensen's moronic claim about white privilege, was just your brain, on some level, admitting that you had lost.


Jensen was being a normal admissions officer. He is committed to diversity and affirmative action and all that shit, which means that his being white, is not a benefit to the white student. 


HIs being a liberal, and following the policies of diversity and affirmative action, means that he will discriminate against the white student and in favor of the black and brown students.


This demonstrates that his point about white privilege being a real thing, is just him being a racist asshole, abusing his power to cause real harm to white kids and society as a whole.


He should be fired and blackballed from working any position of responsibility again, because as a liberal, he will abuse any power given, to be a petty tyrant, and hurt people and society.


Because that is what liberalism is.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Yeah, you said that. I pointed out why it was wrong. It is still wrong. Repeating it, again, does not change the fact that it is still wrong...




Well then, let me repeat again, the things which you cannot dispute as factual:



Jensen was there, so he knows more than you can ever know.
*
You were not there, so that means you don't know anything*. And there's nothing you can do, to change that fact.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you said that. I pointed out why it was wrong. It is still wrong. Repeating it, again, does not change the fact that it is still wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let me repeat again, the things which you cannot dispute as factual:
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was there, so he knows more than you can ever know.
> *
> You were not there, so that means you don't know anything*. And there's nothing you can do, to change that fact.
Click to expand...



Jensen was not going to discriminate in favor of the white student. He was going to discriminate against the white student, for being white. 


You know it. I know it. Jensen knows it. The white student knows it. EVERYONE KNOWS IT.


You just won't admit it, because you support racist discrimination against whites.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you said that. I pointed out why it was wrong. It is still wrong. Repeating it, again, does not change the fact that it is still wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let me repeat again, the things which you cannot dispute as factual:
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was there, so he knows more than you can ever know.
> *
> You were not there, so that means you don't know anything*. And there's nothing you can do, to change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was not going to discriminate in favor of the white student. He was going to discriminate against the white student, for being white.
> 
> 
> You know it. I know it. Jensen knows it. The white student knows it. EVERYONE KNOWS IT.
> 
> 
> You just won't admit it, because you support racist discrimination against whites.
Click to expand...



Sure. Whatever you say pal.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

And I see that you strategically avoided addressing this excerpt, with respect to this threads' OP and title:

"...


... *the ultimate white privilege: the privilege to acknowledge you have unearned privilege but ignore what it means*.

That exchange led me to rethink the way I talk about race and racism with students. It drove home to me the importance of confronting the dirty secret that we white people carry around with us everyday: In a world of white privilege, some of what we have is unearned. I think much of both the fear and anger that comes up around discussions of *affirmative action *has its roots in that secret. So these days, my goal is to talk openly and honestly about white supremacy and white privilege.

White privilege, like any social phenomenon, is complex. In a white supremacist culture, all white people have privilege, whether or not they are overtly racist themselves.




...
My flaws also are more easily forgiven because I am white...Some white people have had it tougher than me because they came from poorer families. White women face discrimination I will never know. But, in the end, white people all have drawn on white privilege somewhere in their lives.
.. Like all white Americans, I was living with the fear that maybe I didn't really deserve my success, that maybe luck and privilege had more to do with it than brains and hard work.
.. I believe that until we let go of the fiction that people have complete control over their fate--that we can will ourselves to be anything we choose--then we will live with that fear.

*White privilege is not something I get to decide whether or not I want to keep. Every time I walk into a store at the same time as a black man and the security guard follows him and leaves me alone to shop, I am benefiting from white privilege. There is not space here to list all the ways in which white privilege plays out in our daily lives, but it is clear that I will carry this privilege with me until the day white supremacy is erased from this society..*."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.



Yo!  Sup?

As USMB's resident expert on blacks, whatcha think of dis?

https://nypost.com/2020/01/26/msnbc...make-racial-slur-covering-kobe-bryants-death/


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you said that. I pointed out why it was wrong. It is still wrong. Repeating it, again, does not change the fact that it is still wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let me repeat again, the things which you cannot dispute as factual:
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was there, so he knows more than you can ever know.
> *
> You were not there, so that means you don't know anything*. And there's nothing you can do, to change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was not going to discriminate in favor of the white student. He was going to discriminate against the white student, for being white.
> 
> 
> You know it. I know it. Jensen knows it. The white student knows it. EVERYONE KNOWS IT.
> 
> 
> You just won't admit it, because you support racist discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Whatever you say pal.
Click to expand...


It is not about what I say. It is about what Jensen said.


He made it clear that he was not going to be giving the white student points for being white. He was going to SUBTRACT points from him, for being white. 


White Privilege is just his justification for his anti-white racism.


Your denial of this obvious truth, is just you supporting anti-white racism.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Jensen was not going to discriminate in favor of the white student.



You must have read the wrong post, clearly, since Jensen did not discriminate against anyone in that scholarship I posted. 

Jensen merely pointed out a, fact, that a White student was disregarding his own White Privilege that he enjoys each day in America.
Jensen merely made it clear that he was not going to give the white student points for his, White Privilege, just like how if our society should SUBTRACT points from us for being white or not. And that is why you came here, so incapable of disputing facts, to whereas *you instead chose to come makeup some wild nonsense in your mind that was irrelevant to Jensen's words and irrelevant to the student's words*.

He never discriminated against the white student, for being white, as Jensen merely explained the student's racist view that the student showcased when *the student agreed that White Privilege exists but then refused to define what that means in real time onto Negros who gets no White Privilege to exercise in navigating thru attempts at success in America.*

Jensen laid out an ironclad case of White privilege and I bet that you live a similar type of life ---which is why you got so outraged and dishonest here.  You know it. I know it. Jensen knows it. The white student knows it. EVERYONE KNOWS IT. You just won't admit it, because you support racial discrimination like the type frowned upon in this thread's OP yes sir you want to preserve our White privilege.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

The stone cold truth is that IM2 is a racist.


----------



## bluzman61

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The stone cold truth is that IM2 is a racist.


Yep.  THE biggest racist I've seen on this site.  No one else is even CLOSE.  Every single one of his posts includes something about how bad the white man is.  Just dreadful.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was not going to discriminate in favor of the white student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have read the wrong post, clearly, since Jensen did not discriminate against anyone in that scholarship I posted.
> 
> Jensen merely pointed out a, fact, that a White student was disregarding his own White Privilege that he enjoys each day in America.
> Jensen merely made it clear that he was not going to give the white student points for his, White Privilege, just like how if our society should SUBTRACT points from us for being white or not. And that is why you came here, so incapable of disputing facts, to whereas *you instead chose to come makeup some wild nonsense in your mind that was irrelevant to Jensen's words and irrelevant to the student's words*.
> 
> He never discriminated against the white student, for being white, as Jensen merely explained the student's racist view that the student showcased when *the student agreed that White Privilege exists but then refused to define what that means in real time onto Negros who gets no White Privilege to exercise in navigating thru attempts at success in America.*
> 
> Jensen laid out an ironclad case of White privilege and I bet that you live a similar type of life ---which is why you got so outraged and dishonest here.  You know it. I know it. Jensen knows it. The white student knows it. EVERYONE KNOWS IT. You just won't admit it, because you support racial discrimination like the type frowned upon in this thread's OP yes sir you want to preserve our White privilege.
Click to expand...




Sure. Jensen was so moved by the discussion 


Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jensen was not going to discriminate in favor of the white student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have read the wrong post, clearly, since Jensen did not discriminate against anyone in that scholarship I posted.
> 
> Jensen merely pointed out a, fact, that a White student was disregarding his own White Privilege that he enjoys each day in America.
> Jensen merely made it clear that he was not going to give the white student points for his, White Privilege, just like how if our society should SUBTRACT points from us for being white or not. And that is why you came here, so incapable of disputing facts, to whereas *you instead chose to come makeup some wild nonsense in your mind that was irrelevant to Jensen's words and irrelevant to the student's words*.
> 
> He never discriminated against the white student, for being white, as Jensen merely explained the student's racist view that the student showcased when *the student agreed that White Privilege exists but then refused to define what that means in real time onto Negros who gets no White Privilege to exercise in navigating thru attempts at success in America.*
> 
> Jensen laid out an ironclad case of White privilege and I bet that you live a similar type of life ---which is why you got so outraged and dishonest here.  You know it. I know it. Jensen knows it. The white student knows it. EVERYONE KNOWS IT. You just won't admit it, because you support racial discrimination like the type frowned upon in this thread's OP yes sir you want to preserve our White privilege.
Click to expand...




You state that Jensen was NOT going to give the white student points for being white.


But the basis of White Privilege is that assumption that a White Jensen WILL give the white students points for being white. 



That is why I said, it was not about what I said, but what about Jensen said.


FURTHER MORE, we both know that Jensen would actually SUBTRACT points from the white kid, to make up for his supposed White Privilege, in JENSEN'S PURSUIT OF EQUALITY OF OUTCOME. 


Which is the Law of the Land, enforced by government power and the Conventional Wisdom of our Society and the stated policy of nearly all major institutions and companies, including I bet, going out on a limb here, whatever university Jensen works at.


Your attempt to make this personal, by moving the issue to me, is a standard tactic for liberals that are getting uncomfortable, having to defend their policies based on their actual merits, or lack there of.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Your attempt to make this personal, by moving the issue to me...



Thanks for showing everyone here that you are very good at being, deceitful, since all eyes can see that your first two (2) posts here re Jensen did consist of you making this personal and you making this about me. I had not even replied to you yet, when you started focusing on me instead of Jensen's scholarship.

Let me know if you want me to repost your remarks, where you made this personal and tried to move the issue to me, after I posted Jensen's words in here.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to make this personal, by moving the issue to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing everyone here that you are very good at being, deceitful, since all eyes can see that your first two (2) posts here re Jensen did consist of you making this personal and you making this about me. I had not even replied to you yet, when you started focusing on me instead of Jensen's scholarship.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to repost your remarks, where you made this personal and tried to move the issue to me, after I posted Jensen's words in here.
Click to expand...



I'm not the one cutting the post down, and my point stands.


You state that Jensen was NOT going to give the white student points for being white.


But the basis of White Privilege is that assumption that a White Jensen WILL give the white students points for being white.



That is why I said, it was not about what I said, but what about Jensen said.


FURTHER MORE, we both know that Jensen would actually SUBTRACT points from the white kid, to make up for his supposed White Privilege, in JENSEN'S PURSUIT OF EQUALITY OF OUTCOME.


Which is the Law of the Land, enforced by government power and the Conventional Wisdom of our Society and the stated policy of nearly all major institutions and companies, including I bet, going out on a limb here, whatever university Jensen works at.


----------



## IM2

*"It was never the case that a white asset-based middle class simply emerged. Rather, it was government policy, and to some extent literal government giveaways, that provided whites the finance, education, land and infrastructure to accumulate and pass down wealth."
*
Here’s why black families have struggled for decades to gain wealth

Let me continue with the stone cold truth

*Remembering Mary Turner*

In May of 1918, Hampton Smith, a 31 year old White plantation owner in Brooks County, Georgia was shot and killed by one of his Black workers named Sydney Johnson. Hampton Smith was known for abusing and beating his workers to the point few people in the area would work for him. To solve this labor shortage, Smith turned to the debt peonage system of the day and found a ready labor pool. He used that system by bailing people out of jail, people typically arrested for petty offenses, and having them work off their debt (the bail money) to him on his plantation. Nineteen year old Sydney Johnson, arrested for "rolling dice" and fined thirty dollars, was one such unfortunate person.

After a few days of work on Smith's plantation, and shortly after being refused his earned wages and beaten by Smith for not working while he was sick, Sidney Johnson shot and killed Hampton Smith. What ensued after the shooting was a mob driven manhunt for Johnson and others thought to be involved in his decision to kill Hampton Smith. That manhunt lasted for more than a week and resulted in the deaths of at least 13 people with some historical accounts suggesting a higher number of persons killed. One of the people killed was a woman named Mary Turner.

*Thirty three year-old Mary Turner (m.n. Hattie Graham), 8 months pregnant at the time and whose husband had been killed in this "lynching rampage" on Sunday, May 19th, publicly objected to her husband's murder. She also had the audacity to threaten to swear out warrants for those responsible. Those "unwise remarks," as the area papers put it, enraged locals. Consequently, Mary Turner fled for her life only to be caught and taken to a place called Folsom's Bridge on the Brooks and Lowndes Counties' shared border. To punish her, at Folsom's Bridge the mob tied Mary Turner by her ankles, hung her upside down from a tree, poured gasoline on her and burned off her clothes. One member of the mob then cut her stomach open and her unborn child dropped to the ground where it was reportedly stomped on and crushed by a member of the mob.* Her body was then riddled with gunfire from the mob. Later that night she and her baby were buried ten feet away from where they were murdered. The makeshift grave was marked with only a "whiskey bottle" with a "cigar" stuffed in its neck.

Remembering Mary Turner

Please do not lie about the long history of white violence.

After slavery ended: Whites went on a killing spree, then the SCOTUS effectively killed the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments. Blacks had no legal protection from white terrorism occurring in the south. After the brutal murder of Turner and her unborn child, blacks decided to leave the south because they heard that a black person could get a job, make decent money and be able to afford nice things.

Blacks actually believed whites would let them move away.

1.5 million blacks moved north and as whites started watching blacks leave, they had to find some way to stop it. And so they started.

Whites used violence to force blacks from their property via the terrorism of whitecapping, where blacks were literally run out of town and their possessions stolen.

Peonage-debt slavery put on black sharecroppers in the form of the company store. White landowners cheated blacks out of money and if they complained, they could be lynched.

Blacks trying to leave were denied the ability to board trains heading north and in some places a black person holding a train ticket was a crime. Labor recruiters from the north were charged huge fees if they wanted to purchase recruiting licenses. So in short, black were denied the right to move and to equally participate in the capitalist system.

And this did not just apply to the south.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Let me continue with the stone cold truth
> 
> In May of 1918,.....




I stopped reading here. Dude, it is 2020!


Get a fucking grip, man.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> You state that Jensen was NOT going to give the white student points for being white.
> 
> 
> But the basis of White Privilege is that assumption that a White Jensen WILL give the white students points for being white.



You are turning Jensen's words into something irrelevant to his piece and your premise here focuses on something totally absent from Jensen's  commentary. Please stop your Dem tactics.

Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege.

 Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. He created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.

Now, please stop making stuff up. And please do not reply back until you've decided to discuss what is actually there and not what you have imagined about Jensen's words.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You state that Jensen was NOT going to give the white student points for being white.
> 
> 
> But the basis of White Privilege is that assumption that a White Jensen WILL give the white students points for being white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are turning Jensen's words into something irrelevant to his piece and your premise here focuses on something totally absent from Jensen's  commentary. Please stop your Dem tactics.
> .....
Click to expand...



I am judging Jensen's words, by his actions, and how they contradict his words.


He is not giving the white student special treatment or consideration because they share white skin. 


His actions refute his words.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> I am judging Jensen's words, by his actions, and how they contradict his words.
> 
> 
> He is not giving the white student special treatment or consideration because they share white skin.
> 
> 
> His actions refute his words.




Stop, just making up stuff.

You are turning Jensen's words into something irrelevant to his piece and your premise here focuses on something totally absent from Jensen's commentary. 
Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege. Jensen created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am judging Jensen's words, by his actions, and how they contradict his words.
> 
> 
> He is not giving the white student special treatment or consideration because they share white skin.
> 
> 
> His actions refute his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, just making up stuff.
> 
> You are turning Jensen's words into something irrelevant to his piece and your premise here focuses on something totally absent from Jensen's commentary.
> Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege. Jensen created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.
Click to expand...



And in doing so he is not giving the white student any special consideration based on their shared white skin. 


Thus, refuting his conclusion with his own actions.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am judging Jensen's words, by his actions, and how they contradict his words.
> 
> 
> He is not giving the white student special treatment or consideration because they share white skin.
> 
> 
> His actions refute his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, just making up stuff.
> 
> You are turning Jensen's words into something irrelevant to his piece and your premise here focuses on something totally absent from Jensen's commentary.
> Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege. Jensen created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in doing so he is not giving the white student any special consideration based on their shared white skin.
> 
> 
> Thus, refuting his conclusion with his own actions.
Click to expand...


Please, stop just making up stuff.

Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege. Jensen created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am judging Jensen's words, by his actions, and how they contradict his words.
> 
> 
> He is not giving the white student special treatment or consideration because they share white skin.
> 
> 
> His actions refute his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, just making up stuff.
> 
> You are turning Jensen's words into something irrelevant to his piece and your premise here focuses on something totally absent from Jensen's commentary.
> Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege. Jensen created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in doing so he is not giving the white student any special consideration based on their shared white skin.
> 
> 
> Thus, refuting his conclusion with his own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, stop just making up stuff.
> 
> Jensen did not create this scholarship to give the White student any points. As in, points that the White student clearly has already --thanks to his White privilege. Jensen created it to, explain, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.
Click to expand...





Of course Jensen did not "create this scholarship to give the White Student any points".


Why would he even want to do that? Because of their shared white skin? MMMMMM?


Instead he "created this scholarship" to scourge the White Student, despite their shared white skin.


It must be exhausting for you, to miss my point, when I am so good at making it.


----------



## Papageorgio

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
Click to expand...


All white conservatives or you just trying to deflect attention from the liberals that opposed black progress in America? 

I hate self serving statements with only parts of truth in them.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Of course Jensen did not "create this scholarship to give the White Student any points".
> ...It must be exhausting for you, to miss my point, when I am so good at making it.



*Jensen created this scholarship to, *_explain_*, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.*

Therefore it is exhausting only to, you, as you keep making a point that has nothing to do with Jensen's scholarship.  You did something really bizarre here, by making Jensen scholarship into what you wanted it be ---instead of you accepting what Jensen created it as.

That's a lowdown, deceitful tactic which the Dems taught you.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Jensen did not "create this scholarship to give the White Student any points".
> ...It must be exhausting for you, to miss my point, when I am so good at making it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jensen created this scholarship to, *_explain_*, the points which White Privilege has gifted the student's American life with.*
> 
> Therefore it is exhausting only to, you, as you keep making a point that has nothing to do with Jensen's scholarship.  You did something really bizarre here, by making Jensen scholarship into what you wanted it be ---instead of you accepting what Jensen created it as.
> 
> That's a lowdown, deceitful tactic which the Dems taught you.
Click to expand...



I accept what he did. I am pointing out that he did that, with no special consideration for the White Student in question. 


INdeed, he was fairly hostile and dismissive, of the white student, despite their shared white skin.



Thus, with his own actions, disproving the point he was trying to argue.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white conservatives or you just trying to deflect attention from the liberals that opposed black progress in America?
> 
> I hate self serving statements with only parts of truth in them.
Click to expand...


Ask C. Clayton Jones that question because he's the one who made the comment.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white conservatives or you just trying to deflect attention from the liberals that opposed black progress in America?
> 
> I hate self serving statements with only parts of truth in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask C. Clayton Jones that question because he's the one who made the comment.
Click to expand...




He did. It is odd that you felt the need to reply, without saying anything.


I want to thank you again,  though,  for finally explaining to white liberals, that their liberalism will not save them from your pay back.


It has been so annoying to talk to these morons, who gloat about what will happen, when we go minority majority, and they say the stupidest shit, as though it is going to be what THEY want, when they will have no say.


It is very brave of you to do so, just as Rockwell is starting his move. I also want to say, that I agree with you, on where he plans to take his argument, eventually.


I assume that you have some plan to take him to task for his agenda, in the light of your admissions on future payback. 


I am very much looking forward to seeing it. THe debate promises to be epic.


Best of luck!


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white conservatives or you just trying to deflect attention from the liberals that opposed black progress in America?
> 
> I hate self serving statements with only parts of truth in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask C. Clayton Jones that question because he's the one who made the comment.
Click to expand...


I did, that's why it was quoted.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white conservatives or you just trying to deflect attention from the liberals that opposed black progress in America?
> 
> I hate self serving statements with only parts of truth in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask C. Clayton Jones that question because he's the one who made the comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, that's why it was quoted.
Click to expand...

I got it on my alerts.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white conservatives or you just trying to deflect attention from the liberals that opposed black progress in America?
> 
> I hate self serving statements with only parts of truth in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask C. Clayton Jones that question because he's the one who made the comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, that's why it was quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it on my alerts.
Click to expand...


Sorry, not my issue. I was asking Jones and his quote was directly above my answer, so take it up with the USMB, not me.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> I am pointing out that he did that, with no special consideration for the White Student in question.



You are clueless and lacking cognizance for, *reality*, since you failed to see that Jensen gave no special consideration to the student because Jensen's focus was to explain why the student already receives more special considerations in life than all other Races of Americans ---thanks to White Privilege.

Then too, I bet your pro-Racist mind thinks it is so, so unfair to not give more special consideration to us Whitefolk who already have more special consideration than all other citizens.  *Actually, you might be too anti-Equality to ever comprehend the reality which Jensen lays out*.




> , he was fairly hostile



Where?  Which words were hostile and how did you rationalize that they were hostile?


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pointing out that he did that, with no special consideration for the White Student in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clueless and lacking cognizance for, *reality*, since you failed to see that Jensen gave no special consideration to the student because Jensen's focus was to explain why the student already receives more special considerations in life than all other Races of Americans ---thanks to White Privilege.
> 
> Then too, I bet your pro-Racist mind thinks it is so, so unfair to not give more special consideration to us Whitefolk who already have more special consideration than all other citizens.  *Actually, you might be too anti-Equality to ever comprehend the reality which Jensen lays out*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he was fairly hostile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?  Which words were hostile and how did you rationalize that they were hostile?
Click to expand...





1. The reality the Jensen claims is that the white student receives special considerations. The reality that Jensen DEMONSTRATES, is that the white student, does not receive special consideration. 


2. YOur race baiting accusations are noted, as further evidence of what people like you and Jensen think of anyone that does not agree with your positions on race. You are hostile to them, and make up shit in your hate filled heads and then accuse other people of shit you just made up. If you have any power, such as an Admissions officer at an University, you will hold those people accountable for your made up hallucinations.


3. It is also worth noting, that academic studies have demonstrated that people like Jensen, and yourself, do discriminate against white students and in favor of black students, in university admissions.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

I have no control over your hallucinations here.


----------



## IM2

Now we continue with the stone cold truth.

So after slavery, blacks were being killed by whites with no crimes charged, the SCOTUS basicallt repealed the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments. After a barbaric act by whites, southern blacks felt they had to go north. Southern business and government leaders enacted laws in order to stop free people from going where they could earn a decent living. But even under the threat of jail or death, millions of blacks headed north where they knew they'd be treated right.

Not so fast IM2!

As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but that's disingenuous considering what happened.

*East St. Louis riots* 

The *East St. Louis riots* or *East St. Louis massacres* were a series of outbreaks of labor- and race-related violence by people that caused the deaths of an estimated 40–250 African Americans in late May and early July 1917. Another 6,000 blacks were left homeless,[1] and the rioting and vandalism cost approximately $400,000 ($7,982,000 in 2020) in property damage.[1] The events took place in and near East St. Louis, Illinois, an industrial city on the east bank of the Mississippi River, directly opposite the city of St. Louis, Missouri. The July 1917 episode in particular was marked by white-led violence throughout the city. The riots have been described as the worst case of labor-related violence in 20th-century American history,[2] and among the worst race riots in U.S. history.

East St. Louis riots - Wikipedia

*Chicago race riot of 1919*

The *Chicago race riot of 1919* was a violent racial conflict provoked by white Americans against black Americans that began on the South Side of Chicago, Illinois on July 27, and ended on August 3, 1919.[1][2] During the riot, thirty-eight people died (23 black and 15 white).[3] Over the week, injuries attributed to the episodic confrontations stood at 537, with two-thirds of the injured being black and one-third white, while the approximately 1,000 to 2,000 who lost their homes were mostly black.[4] It is considered the worst of the nearly 25 riots in the United States during the "Red Summer" of 1919, so named because of the racial and labor related violence and fatalities across the nation.[5] The combination of prolonged arson, looting, and murder made it one of the worst race riots in the history of Illinois.[6]

In early 1919, the sociopolitical atmosphere of Chicago around and near its rapidly growing black community was one of ethnic tension caused by competition among new groups, an economic slump, and the social changes engendered by World War I. With the Great Migration, thousands of African Americans from the American South had settled next to neighborhoods of European immigrants on Chicago's South Side, near jobs in the stockyards, meatpacking plants, and industry. Meanwhile, the Irish had been established earlier, and fiercely defended their territory and political power against all newcomers.[7][8] Post-World War I tensions caused inter-community frictions, especially in the competitive labor and housing markets.[9] Overcrowding and increased African American resistance against racism, especially by war veterans contributed to the visible racial frictions.[5] Also, a combination of ethnic gangs and police neglect strained the racial relationships.[9]

The turmoil came to a boil during a summer heat wave with the death of Eugene Williams, an African-American youth who inadvertently drifted into a white swimming area at an informally segregated beach near 29th Street.[10] Tensions between groups arose in a melee that blew up into days of unrest.[5] Black neighbors near white areas were attacked, white gangs went into black neighborhoods, and black workers seeking to get to and from employment were attacked. Meanwhile some blacks organized to resist and protect, and some whites sought to lend aid to blacks, while the police department often turned a blind eye or worse.

Chicago race riot of 1919 - Wikipedia

*Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*

The *Omaha Race Riot* occurred in Omaha, Nebraska, on September 28–29, 1919. The race riot resulted in the brutal lynching of Will Brown, a black worker; the death of two white men; the attempted hanging of themayor Edward Parsons Smith; and a public rampage by thousands of whites who set fire to the Douglas County Courthouse in downtown Omaha. It followed more than 20 race riots that occurred in major industrial cities of the United States during the Red Summer of 1919.






*Will Brown is lynched, and his body mutilated and burned by a white crowd.*

Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown – Originalpeople.org

*Washington, D.C. Race Riot (1919)*

The race riot in Washington, D.C. was one of more than twenty that took place during the “Red Summer” of 1919. Lasting a total of only four days, this short-lived riot was more accurately described as a “race war” taking place in the nation’s capital.

On Saturday night, July 19, 1919, in a downtown bar, a group of white veterans sparked a rumor regarding the arrest, questioning, and release of a black man suspected by the Metropolitan Police Department of sexually assaulting a white woman. The victim was also the wife of a Navy man. The rumor traveled throughout the saloons and pool halls of downtown Washington, angering the several soldiers, sailors, and marines taking their weekend liberty, including many veterans of World War I.

Later that Saturday night, a mob of veterans headed toward Southwest D.C. to a predominantly black, poverty-stricken neighborhood with clubs, lead pipes, and pieces of lumber in hand. The veterans brutally beat all African Americans they encountered. African Americans were seized from their cars and from sidewalks and beaten without reason or mercy by white veterans, still in uniform, drawing little to no police attention.

On Sunday, July 20, the violence continued to grow, in part because the seven-hundred-member Metropolitan Police Department failed to intervene. African Americans continued to face brutal beatings in the streets of Washington, at the Center Market on Seventh Street NW, *and even in front of the White House.*

Washington, D.C. Race Riot (1919) •

These are but 4 of more than twenty "riots" that took place during the “Red Summer” of 1919.

Blacks peacefully moved north in order to get the same thing white Immigrants had and this is just some of what happened. But hey, everybody had it hard.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Now we continue with the stone cold truth.
> 
> So after slavery, blacks were being killed by whites with no crimes charged, the SCOTUS basicallt repealed the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments. After a barbaric act by whites, southern blacks felt they had to go north. Southern business and government leaders enacted laws in order to stop free people from going where they could earn a decent living. But even under the threat of jail or death, millions of blacks headed north where they knew they'd be treated right.
> 
> Not so fast IM2!
> 
> As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but that's disingenuous considering what happened.
> 
> *East St. Louis riots*
> 
> The *East St. Louis riots* or *East St. Louis massacres* were a series of outbreaks of labor- and race-related violence by people that caused the deaths of an estimated 40–250 African Americans in late May and early July 1917. Another 6,000 blacks were left homeless,[1] and the rioting and vandalism cost approximately $400,000 ($7,982,000 in 2020) in property damage.[1] The events took place in and near East St. Louis, Illinois, an industrial city on the east bank of the Mississippi River, directly opposite the city of St. Louis, Missouri. The July 1917 episode in particular was marked by white-led violence throughout the city. The riots have been described as the worst case of labor-related violence in 20th-century American history,[2] and among the worst race riots in U.S. history.
> 
> East St. Louis riots - Wikipedia
> 
> *Chicago race riot of 1919*
> 
> The *Chicago race riot of 1919* was a violent racial conflict provoked by white Americans against black Americans that began on the South Side of Chicago, Illinois on July 27, and ended on August 3, 1919.[1][2] During the riot, thirty-eight people died (23 black and 15 white).[3] Over the week, injuries attributed to the episodic confrontations stood at 537, with two-thirds of the injured being black and one-third white, while the approximately 1,000 to 2,000 who lost their homes were mostly black.[4] It is considered the worst of the nearly 25 riots in the United States during the "Red Summer" of 1919, so named because of the racial and labor related violence and fatalities across the nation.[5] The combination of prolonged arson, looting, and murder made it one of the worst race riots in the history of Illinois.[6]
> 
> In early 1919, the sociopolitical atmosphere of Chicago around and near its rapidly growing black community was one of ethnic tension caused by competition among new groups, an economic slump, and the social changes engendered by World War I. With the Great Migration, thousands of African Americans from the American South had settled next to neighborhoods of European immigrants on Chicago's South Side, near jobs in the stockyards, meatpacking plants, and industry. Meanwhile, the Irish had been established earlier, and fiercely defended their territory and political power against all newcomers.[7][8] Post-World War I tensions caused inter-community frictions, especially in the competitive labor and housing markets.[9] Overcrowding and increased African American resistance against racism, especially by war veterans contributed to the visible racial frictions.[5] Also, a combination of ethnic gangs and police neglect strained the racial relationships.[9]
> 
> The turmoil came to a boil during a summer heat wave with the death of Eugene Williams, an African-American youth who inadvertently drifted into a white swimming area at an informally segregated beach near 29th Street.[10] Tensions between groups arose in a melee that blew up into days of unrest.[5] Black neighbors near white areas were attacked, white gangs went into black neighborhoods, and black workers seeking to get to and from employment were attacked. Meanwhile some blacks organized to resist and protect, and some whites sought to lend aid to blacks, while the police department often turned a blind eye or worse.
> 
> Chicago race riot of 1919 - Wikipedia
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> The *Omaha Race Riot* occurred in Omaha, Nebraska, on September 28–29, 1919. The race riot resulted in the brutal lynching of Will Brown, a black worker; the death of two white men; the attempted hanging of themayor Edward Parsons Smith; and a public rampage by thousands of whites who set fire to the Douglas County Courthouse in downtown Omaha. It followed more than 20 race riots that occurred in major industrial cities of the United States during the Red Summer of 1919.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Will Brown is lynched, and his body mutilated and burned by a white crowd.*
> 
> Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown – Originalpeople.org
> 
> *Washington, D.C. Race Riot (1919)*
> 
> The race riot in Washington, D.C. was one of more than twenty that took place during the “Red Summer” of 1919. Lasting a total of only four days, this short-lived riot was more accurately described as a “race war” taking place in the nation’s capital.
> 
> On Saturday night, July 19, 1919, in a downtown bar, a group of white veterans sparked a rumor regarding the arrest, questioning, and release of a black man suspected by the Metropolitan Police Department of sexually assaulting a white woman. The victim was also the wife of a Navy man. The rumor traveled throughout the saloons and pool halls of downtown Washington, angering the several soldiers, sailors, and marines taking their weekend liberty, including many veterans of World War I.
> 
> Later that Saturday night, a mob of veterans headed toward Southwest D.C. to a predominantly black, poverty-stricken neighborhood with clubs, lead pipes, and pieces of lumber in hand. The veterans brutally beat all African Americans they encountered. African Americans were seized from their cars and from sidewalks and beaten without reason or mercy by white veterans, still in uniform, drawing little to no police attention.
> 
> On Sunday, July 20, the violence continued to grow, in part because the seven-hundred-member Metropolitan Police Department failed to intervene. African Americans continued to face brutal beatings in the streets of Washington, at the Center Market on Seventh Street NW, *and even in front of the White House.*
> 
> Washington, D.C. Race Riot (1919) •
> 
> These are but 4 of more than twenty "riots" that took place during the “Red Summer” of 1919.
> 
> Blacks peacefully moved north in order to get the same thing white Immigrants had and this is just some of what happened. But hey, everybody had it hard.


I know its not a joke but how many African Americans were lynched? Would that be Ten Million of them? You are preaching to people who have done no wrong. Best set up TV's, computers and sound systems in the cemeteries. For that is where the people who did this are buried. That is a good idea for a exhibit in a museum.


----------



## IM2

​So at this point in the stone cold truth we are in 1920. Since the end of slavery in 1865 blacks were consistently murdered, and beaten any time a white person wanted to. Laws were enacted and imposed specifically on blacks with crimes and penalties that whites did not have to face. Penalty for such violation was jail or prison. However prison could be avoided if the fine was paid. Whites would pay the fines and the law required that blacks worked for that white person. Black codes as the laws were called, basically returned blacks to slavery

Whites formed terrorist groups that would vandalize and destroy black folks property at will using a process called whitecapping. Blacks trying to escape the south faced penalties beatings, prison or death would be the price some newly freed slaves paid for trying to achieve the American dream. The supreme court basically overturned the 13th, 14th, and 15th amendments thereby removing equal protection for blacks.

For the blacks that made it north, they found hostile whites mad because they didn't want to compete for jobs. So, backs got beat up. Here we are 55 years after slavery and life was not changing for blacks. And the people doing the beating and killing were those white immigrants who "owned no slaves who had it just as tough as blacks."


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those Democrats were real bastards, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 tries to present himself as a black activist, yet he constantly sucks jackass party of slavery and Jim Crow dick. Just slurps up every drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.
> 
> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.
Click to expand...


They may have voted for "separate but equal", but there was never any such outcome.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Here we are 55 years after slavery and life was not changing for blacks.



So what's holding them back IM2?

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are 55 years after slavery and life was not changing for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's holding them back IM2?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

You can't be seriously asking this question. The fucking supreme court basically overturned the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments and you ask this question? Whites were killing, vandalizing and terrorizing blacks off their land with the help of the police and you ask this question? Blacks who tried to leave the south did so under the fear of getting murdered or imprisoned for having a train ticket and you ask this question? Whites refused to build schools for blacks and you ask this question? What was holding them back? WHITE RACISM.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my OPINION (so it is neither "right" nor "wrong").
> 
> 1. In 2020, very few Americans of any ethnicity feel any sort of "racism" (i.e., "dislike") toward the ethnicity under consideration.
> 
> 2. But it is accurate to say that some (of course, I do not know the percentage) of Americans have a sense of fear when interacting with the ethnicity under consideration.
> 
> 3. Cutting to the chase, I cite the (in)famous statement in 1993 of the Rev. Jesse Jackson:
> 
> "To walk down the street and hear footsteps … then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is wrong. But this thread is about all the things that have been done to blacks by whites that has hampered  our progress. At least 31 percent of white Americans today hold racist views according to a IPSOS Poll for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, that was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5, 2017.
> 
> _“Thirty-one percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that ‘America must protect and preserve its White European heritage.”_
> 
> White people are the majority of the U.S. population, totaling about 245,532,000 or 77.7% of the population as of 2017. Non-Hispanic whites are 62.6% of the country's population. According to this poll, we are looking at potentially 76 million whites that continue to share the views of white supremacists. These numbers equal approximately 1/5th of the American population at that time. It is safe to say these numbers have not reduced. In contrast, 0.0046% of Americans were murdered in 2017.
Click to expand...

What percent of blacks want to preserve their black heritage?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


I don't know why anyone denies the fact that white folks tried to keep a brotha down after the civil war. 

Speaking of the Southern Strategy, what I find interesting is that gun-rights advocates love Ronald Reagan--the guy who denied black folks the right to bear arms in California and signed the bill containing the 1986 Hughes Amendment.  Reagan was a racist, gun-hating dick.  

.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are 55 years after slavery and life was not changing for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's holding them back IM2?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be seriously asking this question. The fucking supreme court basically overturned the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments and you ask this question? Whites were killing, vandalizing and terrorizing blacks off their land with the help of the police and you ask this question? Blacks who tried to leave the south did so under the fear of getting murdered or imprisoned for having a train ticket and you ask this question? Whites refused to build schools for blacks and you ask this question? What was holding them back? WHITE RACISM.
Click to expand...

How does white racism make black people commit murder all the time, or rob people, stores, etc? Your high school drop out rates, illiteracy, deadbeat dads, poor grasp of the english language, rampant obesity is because of some racist  white guy? You sound crazy.


----------



## Harry Dresden

IM2 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.
Click to expand...

yea thats what they tell you....


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> I have no control over your hallucinations here.




Dude. You could have challenged my claims. We both know why you did not. Because you know that they are true.


1. The reality the Jensen claims is that the white student receives special considerations. The reality that Jensen DEMONSTRATES, is that the white student, does not receive special consideration.


2. YOur race baiting accusations are noted, as further evidence of what people like you and Jensen think of anyone that does not agree with your positions on race. You are hostile to them, and make up shit in your hate filled heads and then accuse other people of shit you just made up. If you have any power, such as an Admissions officer at an University, you will hold those people accountable for your made up hallucinations.


3. It is also worth noting, that academic studies have demonstrated that people like Jensen, and yourself, do discriminate against white students and in favor of black students, in university admissions.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> You can't be seriously asking this question


why not?



IM2 said:


> The fucking supreme court basically overturned the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments and you ask this question?



uhmm, last i checked , we still had a 13,14,15th....



IM2 said:


> Whites were killing, vandalizing and terrorizing blacks off their land with the help of the police and you ask this question?



well that would have been newsworthy.......



IM2 said:


> Blacks who tried to leave the south did so under the fear of getting murdered or imprisoned for having a train ticket and you ask this question?



what's so special about a train ride here?



IM2 said:


> Whites refused to build schools for blacks and you ask this question?



when was this?



IM2 said:


> What was holding them back? WHITE RACISM



Methinks you lament one side of a two sided coin here IM2

Further, one can not hang hat on historical subjugation forever, if we were all participant, blacks would be far down on any metric applied

My Q is more why not look forward, not backward

many of us have

~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Dude. You could have challenged my claims. We both know why you did not. Because you know that they are true.



I have the same motivation to challenge your bizarre unearthly claims, as I have, to drive my car to the planet Mars. None. Zero. Zilch. Nunca.

You have no respect for facts nor truths plus you like to namecall people who have never posted such insults at you.  IOW you have some tumultuous mental problems, including, your conclusion that I should be compelled to respect your questions where you namecall me.

lol

Plus you keep telling lies on Jensen here, and pretending he's addressing something which is clearly absent in his scholarship.  You keep faking here like as if it wasn't actually the student, but Jansen, who claimed that there is a such thing as White privilege and a such reality it created called an unlevel playing field, yet it shouldn't matter what that racist reality does each day to non-White Americans competing on that unlevel playing field bc they get no White privilege with their USA citizenry.
*
You see actually it is far beyond just, bizarre, if you feel its all Jensen's fault when the White student inadvertently displayed the colossal racism living in his heart.

You have made it obvious that the only thing which matters there to you sir ---*_is making sure that the White student's unearned, undeserved White privilege never got infringed upon by the very citizens which it rapes_*.*


----------



## LuckyDuck

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


Racism exists across the racial spectrum.  If you go to Japan, China, or some other Southeast Asian nations, you will find Asian racists who don't like blacks...and guess what, they also don't like whites, or any other races for that matter.  There are North African Arabs that consider blacks as inferior and kill them.  In the United States, there are white racists, Hispanic racists and Asian racists that don't like blacks and racist blacks that don't like any race that isn't black.  Why?  I don't have all the answers.  Some of it may be a base subconscious tribal, "not of our tribe," mentality and as such, consider someone of significant differing appearance to be competition.  There may always be racism throughout the globe, as there is now, all we can do is treat the person you meet with kindness and see how they treat you in return.  If they don't treat you as an equal, they're not worth your time and energy.


----------



## IM2

The Midwest, 1925-1965: Jim Crow in the Midwest

*Key civil rights cases, 1925-1965:  *

*Parmalee v. Morris – Michigan, 1925 *(188 N.W. 330); *State ex rel. Weaver v Bd of Trustees of Ohio State University – Ohio, 1933* (185 N.E. 196); *Fletcher v Coney Island, Inc. – Ohio, 1956* (134 N.E.2d 371); *McKibbin v. Corporation & Securities Commission – Michigan,* *1963* (119 N.W.2d 557)


Few racial discrimination cases surfaced in Midwestern supreme courts between 1925 and 1965.  Those that did made clear that the fight for full equality was not over in the Midwest.

In a series of cases beginning with _Parmalee_ and ending with _McKibbin_, the Michigan supreme court departed from its tradition of racial progressiveness and held that “racial covenants” (deed provisions forbidding homeowners to re-sell to blacks) and other practices hampering housing integration were not illegal under Michigan or federal civil rights laws.  The court continued to protect Michigan blacks who were denied access to theaters and other public accommodations, but it made clear that it would not give civil rights precedence over private property rights. 

In _Weaver_, the Ohio supreme court had little trouble upholding Ohio State’s refusal to allow a black student to live in an integrated dormitory.  The court relied on _Plessy v. Ferguson_, in which the U.S. Supreme Court had held that “separate but equal” facilities for blacks and whites were constitutional:  the Ohio court saw no need to implement a broader concept of equal rights in Ohio.  (Ironically, Florence Allen, the first American woman to serve on a supreme court, wrote the court’s opinion.)  Twenty years later, in  _Fletcher_, the court held that Ohio’s accommodations law allowed a black Ohioan to sue an amusement park for damages after it refused to admit her, but the court (unlike courts in some other states) interpreted the law narrowly, concluding that it did not allow the court to order the park to admit black customers.  The legislature changed the law to allow for such orders, but only many years later.
5.5.3.  The Midwest, 1925-1965:  Jim Crow in the Midwest - statelegalhistory

Ossian Sweet






The trial of Dr. Ossian Sweet along with ten family members and friends for murder after a mob attacked his Detroit home caught the nation’s attention in 1925-1926.  This trial and a re-trial of Ossian Sweet’s younger brother Henry exposed racial tensions in northern cities in the years following the Great Migration.

Although home ownership marked respectability for most Americans in the early 20th century, homes in the 1920s were also racially restrictive, either by custom or by codes within real estate deeds.  Aware of ongoing tensions over race but insistent upon his rights to home ownership, Ossian Sweet moved into a new home on Garland Avenue, an all white neighborhood, in September 1925. He brought his brothers Otis and Henry and several friends for protection.  *When a mob began throwing rocks at the home*, someone fired out of a second floor window, killing one mob member and wounding another.

The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) hired Clarence Darrow and a team of lawyers to defend the Sweets, insisting that the case revolved around a man’s right to defend his home.  In a case heard by an all-white jury, Detroit prosecutors argued that the shots fired were reckless and that Sweet’s move to the “white” suburbs violated social norms.  The first jury proved unable to reach a verdict and a second trial of Henry Sweet, Ossian’s youngest brother, resulted in an acquittal.  The NAACP celebrated the case as an example of progress and urban racial liberalism.  In the midst of a decade noted for hardening racial attitudes, the Sweet cases were a significant public relations victory for the NAACP.  *Yet racial tensions remained so heated in Detroit that Ossian Sweet and his family never lived in the home he purchased*, and Sweet’s wife and daughter died shortly after the trial.  Sweet himself later committed suicide after several decades of frustration.  Additionally, restrictive covenants written into real estate deeds continued to prevent African Americans and other minorities from moving into suburban developments until the Supreme Court outlawed such covenants in the Shelley v. Kraemer decision in 1947.

Ossian Sweet (1895-1960) •


----------



## IM2

LuckyDuck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism exists across the racial spectrum.  If you go to Japan, China, or some other Southeast Asian nations, you will find Asian racists who don't like blacks...and guess what, they also don't like whites, or any other races for that matter.  There are North African Arabs that consider blacks as inferior and kill them.  In the United States, there are white racists, Hispanic racists and Asian racists that don't like blacks and racist blacks that don't like any race that isn't black.  Why?  I don't have all the answers.  Some of it may be a base subconscious tribal, "not of our tribe," mentality and as such, consider someone of significant differing appearance to be competition.  There may always be racism throughout the globe, as there is now, all we can do is treat the person you meet with kindness and see how they treat you in return.  If they don't treat you as an equal, they're not worth your time and energy.
Click to expand...


Prejudice is different from racism. And this everybody is a racist argument doesn't seem capable of recognizing how whites have used the courts in America and how white nations use the military in order to oppress non white nations. I am talking about how racism has impacted the black community in America. There are no cases in America where a non white group has enacted and enforced laws and policies on another non white group in order to deny them equal opportunity. Prejudice is wrong, but it is not racism.


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Plus you keep telling lies on Jensen here, and pretending he's addressing something which is clearly absent in his scholarship. You keep faking here like as if it wasn't actually the student, but Jansen, who claimed that there is a such thing as White privilege and a such reality it created called an unlevel playing field, yet it shouldn't matter what that racist reality does each day to non-White Americans *competing on that unlevel playing field* bc they get no White privilege with their USA citizenry.



The Sad Irony of Affirmative Action

The Painful Truth About Affirmative Action

~S~


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> There are no cases in America where a non white group has enacted and enforced laws and policies on another non white group in order to deny them equal opportunity.







1854: No Irish Need Apply
















~S~


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You could have challenged my claims. We both know why you did not. Because you know that they are true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motivation to challenge your bizarre unearthly claims, as I have, to drive my car to the planet Mars. None. Zero. Zilch. Nunca.
> 
> You have no respect for facts nor truths plus you like to namecall people who have never posted such insults at you.  IOW you have some tumultuous mental problems, including, your conclusion that I should be compelled to respect your questions where you namecall me.
> 
> lol
> 
> Plus you keep telling lies on Jensen here, and pretending he's addressing something which is clearly absent in his scholarship.  You keep faking here like as if it wasn't actually the student, but Jansen, who claimed that there is a such thing as White privilege and a such reality it created called an unlevel playing field, yet it shouldn't matter what that racist reality does each day to non-White Americans competing on that unlevel playing field bc they get no White privilege with their USA citizenry.
> *
> You see actually it is far beyond just, bizarre, if you feel its all Jensen's fault when the White student inadvertently displayed the colossal racism living in his heart.
> 
> You have made it obvious that the only thing which matters there to you sir ---*_is making sure that the White student's unearned, undeserved White privilege never got infringed upon by the very citizens which it rapes_*.*
Click to expand...



The White Student was wrong in agreeing that there is white privilege. 


The fact that the white school administrator he was talking to, was not treating him with special consideration due to their shared white skin, was a fine example of that.

My goal relating to this issue, is to see the white student to have equal opportunity. 


You are the one inventing shit, when you accuse me of wanting to maintain a Privilege I do not even believe in.


----------



## sparky

Correll said:


> My goal relating to this issue, is to see the white student to have equal opportunity.



so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?

~S~


----------



## Correll

sparky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goal relating to this issue, is to see the white student to have equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Quite a lot of them. I've seen and posted here on this site some very good studies on the anti-white discrimination in university admissions.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no cases in America where a non white group has enacted and enforced laws and policies on another non white group in order to deny them equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



This is an unfortunate reality example about the dreadfulness, of racism, altho keep in mind that the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying.  Solely, due to Race.

It is tumultuous, to go a lifetime, unable to see that colossal difference via racism or to be unable to speak truth to that colossal Racism.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~



When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> The White Student was wrong in agreeing that there is white privilege...



Nobody cares about what you believe in.  *It's about what you live in.  

Reality. 
*
And even the racist White student admits a racist, *REALITY*, which you are too lowdown deceitful and evil to admit to.

Yes sir our White privilege is veracious, reality, which you cannot do anything to change.  Your miserable little world will become much more, sane, once you stop running from the facts of life.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
Click to expand...



And that is all crap, you just made up, about my position. YOU ARE THE INVENTING STUFF.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all crap, you just made up, about my position.
Click to expand...



Huh?

Wait..so the sparky acct is your alias?


----------



## Indeependent

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
Click to expand...

Could you repost that in Human?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Indeependent said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you repost that in Human?
Click to expand...


You are ineligible to recv answers to your questions posed to me.


----------



## rightwinger

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


It is our sad legacy

Equal rights do not come easily


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White Student was wrong in agreeing that there is white privilege...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares about what you believe in.  *It's about what you live in.
> 
> Reality.
> *
> And even the racist White student admits a racist, *REALITY*, which you are too lowdown deceitful and evil to admit to.
> 
> Yes sir our White privilege is veracious, reality, which you cannot do anything to change.  Your miserable little world will become much more, sane, once you stop running from the facts of life.
Click to expand...




So, you have as an Authority to support your argument, an unnamed student. 


I have the example of Jensen judging the student with no special consideration, despite sharing white skin. 


You have the logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority, and I have an actual example. 


And that is where we are stuck, because you seem unable to even address my point, let alone, offer anything, else, other than repeated Appeal to Authority and Proof by Assertions. 


WHile, I have an example, by the very professor claiming one "reality" while demonstrating another.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all crap, you just made up, about my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Wait..so the sparky acct is your alias?
Click to expand...



YOur post seemed to be an accusation aimed at "white people" who you claim feel that their "white skin should ALLOW, them to stay up front".


THis is very much the general message you have in your back and forth with me, so I felt comfortable interjecting some Truth in here too. 


Try to handle it. If it gets too intense, take the rest of the day off and come back tomorrow to answer.


----------



## 22lcidw

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is our sad legacy
> 
> Equal rights do not come easily
Click to expand...

About equal rights you are correct. We seem to have an issue on defining it.


----------



## LuckyDuck

IM2 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism exists across the racial spectrum.  If you go to Japan, China, or some other Southeast Asian nations, you will find Asian racists who don't like blacks...and guess what, they also don't like whites, or any other races for that matter.  There are North African Arabs that consider blacks as inferior and kill them.  In the United States, there are white racists, Hispanic racists and Asian racists that don't like blacks and racist blacks that don't like any race that isn't black.  Why?  I don't have all the answers.  Some of it may be a base subconscious tribal, "not of our tribe," mentality and as such, consider someone of significant differing appearance to be competition.  There may always be racism throughout the globe, as there is now, all we can do is treat the person you meet with kindness and see how they treat you in return.  If they don't treat you as an equal, they're not worth your time and energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice is different from racism. And this everybody is a racist argument doesn't seem capable of recognizing how whites have used the courts in America and how white nations use the military in order to oppress non white nations. I am talking about how racism has impacted the black community in America. There are no cases in America where a non white group has enacted and enforced laws and policies on another non white group in order to deny them equal opportunity. Prejudice is wrong, but it is not racism.
Click to expand...

Where in my post have I said that "everybody" is racist?   I'm only stating that racism spans the racial spectrum and denying rights to minorities doesn't end at our border. The slavery in the US ended with the Emancipation Proclamation and everyone involved is long dead.  The Dixiecrat Democrats wanted slavery and they also fostered segregation and the Jim Crow laws.  However, segregation is gone, as are the Jim Crow laws.
Blacks aren't victims and aren't oppressed.  The last "glass-ceiling" has been completely broken when Barack Obama was elected as our 44th president.  There are black Senators, Congressmen, local city and county administrators, heads of business, doctors, nurses, lawyers, mayors, district attorneys, and governors.  You can be anything, those in the categories I cited, were focused and driven to achieve their goals.  
Margaret Sanger, an avowed racist, created Planned Parenthood, with the intention of getting rid of blacks by installing Planned Parenthood into the inner-city areas and using abortions to do it.  Push Planned Parenthood out and get men to stay with the family, rather than impregnating women and running off.  Get Democrats out of city politics and demand better schools. That's what's holding the youths today.
As for that victimhood mentality, if you have a job, can read and write, have a roof over your head, furniture, transportation, a refrigerator, stove, food in that refrigerator and cupboards, some money in a bank, heat in the winter, television, a music source, a cellphone and can freely come and go where you want when you're not working.....you are no victim.  Your living better than many places in the world.


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
Click to expand...



when i arrived at the back of the line , i saw '_minorities_' making good on the simple fact that they _were_ a minority,  and by doing so threw any hope of the meritocracy civil rights was _supposedly_ about under the bus, for their _own_ gain

~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> ..
> So, you have as an Authority to support your argument, an unnamed student...



Yes.  *And they are the same ones/same concepts/same authorities as the concepts Jensen used. 

Yes. 

Proofs of real, American life which verifies our White Privilege*.

lol

I'll start with Exhibit A, to lighten the mood of this harsh reality. Art truly imitates life ... as even Caucasoid comedians have nerve to speak truth, about our White privilege, in ways that you cannot hide from:


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when i arrived at the back of the line , i saw '_minorities_' making good on the simple fact that they _were_ a minority,  and by doing so threw any hope of the meritocracy civil rights was _supposedly_ about under the bus, for their _own_ gain
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Stay keen, my friend.  Stay cautious. You veered really close to impressing that you blame oppressed, cheated people for how they connived and deceived each other (minorities) in their fight for yonder, *crumbs*, which falleth from the table of Prosperity known as White America.


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, who deserve to be at the front of the line ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when i arrived at the back of the line , i saw '_minorities_' making good on the simple fact that they _were_ a minority,  and by doing so threw any hope of the meritocracy civil rights was _supposedly_ about under the bus, for their _own_ gain
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay keen, my friend.  Stay cautious. You veered really close to impressing that you blame oppressed, cheated people for how they connived and deceived each other (minorities) in their fight for yonder, *crumbs*, which falleth from the table of Prosperity known as White America.
Click to expand...



Historically_, every_ race has had it's turn as a _kicking post _here Ethos.

A populace  that grants _exception_ to race is no different than a populace that _demonizes_ a race

It's _still_ racism

~S~


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> So, you have as an Authority to support your argument, an unnamed student...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  *And they are the same ones/same concepts/same authorities as the concepts Jensen used.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Proofs of real, American life which verifies our White Privilege*.
> 
> lol
> 
> I'll start with Exhibit A, to lighten the mood of this harsh reality. Art truly imitates life ... as even Caucasoid comedians have nerve to speak truth, about our White privilege, in ways that you cannot hide from:
Click to expand...




1. You know, I was wondering if you would want to discuss the reasons the "unnamed white student authority" reached his conclusion. I came to think that you would not. Because of obvious reasons. And you did not disappoint.


2. Did you watch the clip to the end? TO the bit where he discussed how once we are not a majority that pay back was going to be a bitch? That is part of what you are doing now, with this discrimination agaisnt white students, and your justification is "white privilege" which you cannot defend at all.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> A populace  that grants _exception_ to race is no different than a populace that _demonizes_ a race
> 
> It's _still_ racism
> 
> ~S~




For 400yrs now the USA as a, populace, has granted exception to us Whites and demonized our negro citizens.

I feel very sad, for any human with a heart which does not connect with this unfairness or feels we should not compensate the victims of this dreadful reality.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> 1. You know, I was wondering if you would want to discuss the reasons the "unnamed white student authority" reached his conclusion. I came to think that you would not. Because of obvious reasons. And you did not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 2. Did you watch the clip to the end? TO the bit where he discussed how once we are not a majority that pay back was going to be a bitch? That is part of what you are doing now, with this discrimination agaisnt white students, and your justification is "white privilege" which you cannot defend at all.



Huh?!!!

1. The purpose of this thread is exactly to discuss the issue.  But you came here namecalling and being offensive to members who had never did that to you.  Yes sir, you made it very obvious that you came in this thread only to cause chaos ---because you refuse to face Racism's realities which you cannot deny.

2. Stop hallucinating in here.  Louis CK never said anything about "once we are not a majority" in that comic skit.  lol.  
And no, I don't need to defend White Privilege. All I need to do is keep reminding you of how deranged and deceitful you appear, here, everytime you deny the existence of the largest element in American life; *White Privilege*


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A populace  that grants _exception_ to race is no different than a populace that _demonizes_ a race
> 
> It's _still_ racism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 400yrs now the USA as a, populace, has granted exception to us Whites and demonized our negro citizens.
> 
> I feel very sad, for any human with a heart which does not connect with this unfairness or feels we should not compensate the victims of this dreadful reality.
Click to expand...



It's far more than just negro's Ethos

and you're missing my point as well

~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> It's far more than just negro's Ethos



Theoretically? Yes.

Veraciously? Heck no.


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's far more than just negro's Ethos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretically? Yes.
> 
> Veraciously? Heck no.
Click to expand...



Historically yes .....



> He says that "among these human factors, slavery was the major killer" of Hispaniola's population, and that "between 1492 and 1550, a nexus of slavery, overwork and famine killed more Indians in the Caribbean than smallpox, influenza or malaria


Genocide of indigenous peoples - Wikipedia



> In 1491, about 145 million people lived in the western hemisphere. By 1691, the population of indigenous Americans had declined by 90-95 percent, or by around 130 million people."


Genocide of indigenous peoples - Wikipedia



> Up to 16,000 Native Californians died in the genocide, which took place from the 1840s through the 1870s. Most of the deaths occurred during hundreds of massacres during which state and local militias encircled and murdered Native peoples. The genocide was facilitated by discriminatory California laws and the outright support of state officials and Federal authorities who condoned and supported the attacks.


https://www.history.com/news/native-american-genocide-california-apology

&&&&>>

History of Chinese Americans - Wikipedia

&&&&>>>



> Over 127,000 United States citizens *were* imprisoned *during World War II*. ... Despite the lack of any concrete evidence, *Japanese Americans were* suspected of remaining loyal to their ancestral land. Anti-*Japanese* paranoia increased because of a large *Japanese* presence on the West Coast.



&&&&&>>>>



> By June 1942, the FBI had arrested a total of 1,521 *Italian* aliens. About 250 individuals *were interned* for up to two years in the WRA military *camps* in Montana, Oklahoma, Tennessee, and Texas, in some cases co-located with *interned* Japanese Americans.




Internment of German Americans - Wikipedia


> By the time of WWII, the United States had a large population of ethnic Germans. Among residents of the United States in 1940, more than 1.2 million persons had been born in Germany, 5 million had two native-German parents, and 6 million had one native-German parent. Many more had distant German ancestry. During WWII, the United States detained at least 11,000 ethnic Germans, overwhelmingly German nationals.



more if you require it Ethos...

~S~


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A populace  that grants _exception_ to race is no different than a populace that _demonizes_ a race
> 
> It's _still_ racism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 400yrs now the USA as a, populace, has granted exception to us Whites and demonized our negro citizens.
> 
> I feel very sad, for any human with a heart which does not connect with this unfairness or feels we should not compensate the victims of this dreadful reality.
Click to expand...



And for centuries whites have been fighting and dying and


Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You know, I was wondering if you would want to discuss the reasons the "unnamed white student authority" reached his conclusion. I came to think that you would not. Because of obvious reasons. And you did not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 2. Did you watch the clip to the end? TO the bit where he discussed how once we are not a majority that pay back was going to be a bitch? That is part of what you are doing now, with this discrimination agaisnt white students, and your justification is "white privilege" which you cannot defend at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?!!!
> 
> 1. The purpose of this thread is exactly to discuss the issue.  But you came here namecalling and being offensive to members who had never did that to you.  Yes sir, you made it very obvious that you came in this thread only to cause chaos ---because you refuse to face Racism's realities which you cannot deny.
> 
> 2. Stop hallucinating in here.  Louis CK never said anything about "once we are not a majority" in that comic skit.  lol.
> And no, I don't need to defend White Privilege. All I need to do is keep reminding you of how deranged and deceitful you appear, here, everytime you deny the existence of the largest element in American life; *White Privilege*
Click to expand...




1. I always strive to treat people with the same level of civility and respect they show me.  And I do deny the claims you make about "racism" and "White Privilege" in this country. I have been very clear about that, and you trying to counter my points with simply denying that I am denying it, is not good.


2. So, you admit that you sole argument in defense of your premise, is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion. THanks. I will stay here to keep pointing out that you cannot defend your premise at all. And we all know why.


3. You actually look like the crazy one, when you are completely unable to defend your position, but hold to it, despite the fact that I have refuted it, using your own link.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> 1. I always strive to treat people with the same level of civility and respect they show me...



You must have some grave mental problems, in order to make this bizarre claim.

You came in this thread calling me names and posting insults at me, and I had never said a word to you.

Yet you just told a lie that I quoted here ... about how you always strive to treat people with the same level of civility and respect they show you. LOL!  *Where had I shown you no civility nor respect, when you decided to start namecalling me?  Where??

Please don't deflect either. *If you do deflect and refuse to address my question ... just remember, you'll be showing the exact character I have mentioned about you for 3 days now.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I always strive to treat people with the same level of civility and respect they show me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have some grave mental problems, in order to make this bizarre claim.
> 
> You came in this thread calling me names and posting insults at me, and I had never said a word to you.
> 
> Yet you just told a lie that I quoted here ... about how you always strive to treat people with the same level of civility and respect they show you. LOL!  *Where had I shown you no civility nor respect, when you decided to start namecalling me?  Where??
> 
> Please don't deflect either. *If you do deflect and refuse to address my question ... just remember, you'll be showing the exact character I have mentioned about you for 3 days now.
Click to expand...




I took the time to review the thread, hope you appreciate it.


You made a post, which made a claim. I challenged it. You dismissed my post. I repeated my point. We did this back and forth a couple of times.

Then I made my point stronger, and in post 151, you just dismissed me smugly to the point that I adjusted my treatment of you accordingly.


The Stone Cold Truth


"Sure. Whatever you say pal."



Then in post 155 you accused me of being a racist, lying that what I wanted was to maintain special racist advantages. 

IN our society, "racist" is one of the most poisonous slurs there are, and you know that. Which is why you called me it. So, at that point, I stopped being civil to you. 


YOu want civil treatment? Be civil.



Meanwhile in the real world, everyone knows that people like Jensen discriminate against white students as part of Diversity and Equality and other buzzwords.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> I took the time to review the thread, hope you appreciate it...



But you reviewed it, *deceitfully*, therefore no I cannot appreciate your review.   

Your analysis here of the thread, is dishonest, and therefore your analysis serves as a warning yes a 'preview' that you'll carry your disrespectful nonsense on to future discussions --then you will also claim that that is not what you're doing.  

Thereby, you simply cannot be taken seriously here *until you learn to stop telling lies on the ironclad facts* or truths or proofs.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

For example, look at how you keep telling lies on Jensen as well. 

Yes.  

Look at how you keep claiming his scholarship to be about something which is totally absent from Jensen's premise here *and* you *insanely* gripe about Jensen refusing to do what he explains should no longer be done ever again.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> in post 151, you just dismissed me smugly to the point that I adjusted my treatment of you accordingly.
> 
> 
> The Stone Cold Truth
> 
> 
> "Sure. Whatever you say pal."
> 
> 
> 
> Then in post 155 you accused me of being a racist, lying that what I wanted was to maintain special racist advantages...



See what I mean?  About how much you love to tell lies on the facts??

You are very deceitful here even as according to post 150, where you started this whole nonsense by accusing me of supporting racism against my fellow whites. Go check your last sentence, in post 150, then show remorse for being dishonest.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the time to review the thread, hope you appreciate it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you reviewed it, *deceitfully*, therefore no I cannot appreciate your review.
> 
> Your analysis here of the thread, is dishonest, and therefore your analysis serves as a warning yes a 'preview' that you'll carry your disrespectful nonsense on to future discussions --then you will also claim that that is not what you're doing.
> 
> Thereby, you simply cannot be taken seriously here *until you learn to stop telling lies on the ironclad facts* or truths or proofs.
Click to expand...




The way you cut away the entirety of my post, where I explain the reasoning behind my words and actions, before you disagree with them, 


shows that you are the one who is not being serious about discussion. 


The reality of America is that we have had a bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks for generations.


Part of that has been massive, long lasting and widespread programs and movements to help blacks reach equality in our society in all types of metrics.


This has included, quite a bit of discriminating AGAINST WHITES IN FAVOR OF BLACKS. 


This has been documented quite well, for one very limited example, in University Admissions, where people like Jensen engaged in massive and widespread discrimination in favor of blacks at the expense of whites.



This utterly disproves the concept of White Privilege. It is, if anything, BLACK PRIVILEGE. 



Your unsupported assertions otherwise, is simply a man who cannot question his own beliefs at all.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> in post 151, you just dismissed me smugly to the point that I adjusted my treatment of you accordingly.
> 
> 
> The Stone Cold Truth
> 
> 
> "Sure. Whatever you say pal."
> 
> 
> 
> Then in post 155 you accused me of being a racist, lying that what I wanted was to maintain special racist advantages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?  About how much you love to tell lies on the facts??
> 
> You are very deceitful here even as according to post 150, where you started this whole nonsense by accusing me of supporting racism against my fellow whites. Go check your last sentence, in post 150, then show remorse for being dishonest.
Click to expand...




YOu do not support giving special treatment to blacks to make up for past discrimination? 


You do not support Affirmative Action and diversity programs?


This is not a lie on my part. This is my heartfelt belief about your standard liberal beliefs.


It would be reasonable of you to disagree with my opinion and to challenge it.


To just assume that the only way that I can say such a thing, is that I must be lying,


is just you demonstrating your utterly closed mind, and your complete inability for rational debate.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> The reality of America is that we have had a bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks for generations.
> 
> 
> Part of that has been massive, long lasting and widespread programs and movements to help blacks reach equality in our society in all types of metrics.
> 
> 
> This has included, quite a bit of discriminating AGAINST WHITES IN FAVOR OF BLACKS.
> 
> 
> This has been documented quite well...



Black people have never owned any Industry Black people have never controlled any Market and Black people have never dictated any USA culture ---_But we Caucasoids have always done those things for America. _
*Therefore you would be voted Imperial Grand  Wizard at every rally, for KKK, in light of this colossal lie you told on America as I quoted you here.*

You just described a scenario which is, unearthly, therefore I cannot engage you any further until you begin to discuss the America we all live in.  And not the America you hath, made up, from so distant planet not called Earth.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality of America is that we have had a bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks for generations.
> 
> 
> Part of that has been massive, long lasting and widespread programs and movements to help blacks reach equality in our society in all types of metrics.
> 
> 
> This has included, quite a bit of discriminating AGAINST WHITES IN FAVOR OF BLACKS.
> 
> 
> This has been documented quite well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people have never owned any Industry Black people have never controlled any Market and Black people have never dictated any USA culture ---_But we Caucasoids have always done those things for America. _
> *Therefore you would be voted Imperial Grand  Wizard at every rally, for KKK, in light of this colossal lie you told on America as I quoted you here.*
> 
> You just described a scenario which is, unearthly, therefore I cannot engage you any further until you begin to discuss the America we all live in.  And not the America you hath, made up, from so distant planet not called Earth.
Click to expand...



I never said anything like that. I have no idea what you are on about.


Over here, in the real world,  you are unable to support  your premise that White Privilege exists.


You are refusing to discuss the issue, unless I accept your conclusion, as a  given.


Your conclusion, which you cannot support, other than though the Logical Fallacies of Proof by Assertion and Appeal to Authorities, one of which is an unnamed white student. 


I only the other hand, have made several points that challenge your premise, that you have been unable to counter. 


Here is my most recent post in the discussion. Please try responding, to what I actually said. 





The reality of America is that we have had a bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks for generations.


Part of that has been massive, long lasting and widespread programs and movements to help blacks reach equality in our society in all types of metrics.


This has included, quite a bit of discriminating AGAINST WHITES IN FAVOR OF BLACKS.


This has been documented quite well...


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> I never said anything like that. I have no idea what you are on about.
> 
> ...



You have an idea, because love being deceitful.  But still, your deceit cannot transcend the facts which every human eye can see:

Black people have never owned any Industry Black people have never controlled any Market and Black people have never dictated any USA culture ---_But we Caucasoids have always done those things for America, thanks to White Privilege._
*Therefore you would be voted Imperial Grand  Wizard at every rally, for KKK, in light of this colossal lie you hath told on America as I quoted you here earlier.
*
Please stop posting to me until you are ready to discuss the America here on Earth ---and not the one you made up in your fatuous mind*.*


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything like that. I have no idea what you are on about.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an idea, because love being deceitful.  But still, your deceit cannot transcend the facts which every human eye can see:
> 
> Black people have never owned any Industry Black people have never controlled any Market and Black people have never dictated any USA culture ---_But we Caucasoids have always done those things for America, thanks to White Privilege._
> *Therefore you would be voted Imperial Grand  Wizard at every rally, for KKK, in light of this colossal lie you hath told on America as I quoted you here earlier.
> *
> Please stop posting to me until you are ready to discuss the America here on Earth ---and not the one you made up in your fatuous mind*.*
Click to expand...





You are literally being insane. I have not said the things you quoted me saying, nor anything like them. 


Which is interesting in the context that  you are the liberal here making the case for White Privilege.


Or more accurately, demanding that I concede your premise, before you even discuss the issue.


Jensen by his own description of White Privilege, would have given that student special consideration.


He did not, thus disproving his own premise. 


FURTHERMORE, we all know that Jensen as a liberal college officer, is committed to affirmative action and diversity and equality, and ect, and so, would actually discriminate AGAINST unnamed white student, and in favor of unnamed black student. 


YOu know that, which is why you refuse to discuss the issue.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Which is interesting in the context that  you are the liberal here making the case for White Privilege.



Oh, okay.  I guess I forgot to remember that when I voted for Trump in 2016 ---and when I plan to do so again in 9 months.

ROFL

YOU are truly strabismic..



> Or more accurately, demanding that I concede your premise, before you even discuss the issue.



Nope.

I only demanded that you stop telling lies on Jensen's scholarship and stop telling lies on me here.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Which is interesting in the context that  you are the liberal here making the case for White Privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay.  I guess I forgot to remember that when I voted for Trump in 2016 ---and when I plan to do so again in 9 months.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> YOU are truly strabismic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or more accurately, demanding that I concede your premise, before you even discuss the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I only demanded that you stop telling lies on Jensen's scholarship and stop telling lies on me here.
Click to expand...

Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Which is interesting in the context that  you are the liberal here making the case for White Privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay.  I guess I forgot to remember that when I voted for Trump in 2016 ---and when I plan to do so again in 9 months.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> YOU are truly strabismic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or more accurately, demanding that I concede your premise, before you even discuss the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I only demanded that you stop telling lies on Jensen's scholarship and stop telling lies on me here.
Click to expand...




Your inability to defend your premise, while standing by it, makes you look like a liberal.


That is it an anti-white racist premise, compounds that.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Your inability to defend your premise...




Nope.  There's no premise to defend. 

You have to find a way to stop blaming, me, because the racist White student thinks just like you.  

He admitted that there is an unlevel playing field thanks to White privilege then he admitted that it's no big deal that the playing field is unlevel.  Therefore admitting to the ultimate, White Privilege, and your mind works the exact same way.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

You don't think it's a big deal that we Whites live with a White Privilege, in the USA, so you pretend that it does not exist.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Godboy said:


> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.



Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.

Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*

Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.
> 
> Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*
> 
> Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.
Click to expand...

You lied when you made up a fake quote. You posted it more than once.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to defend your premise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  There's no premise to defend.
> 
> You have to find a way to stop blaming, me, because the racist White student thinks just like you.
> 
> He admitted that there is an unlevel playing field thanks to White privilege then he admitted that it's no big deal that the playing field is unlevel.  Therefore admitting to the ultimate, White Privilege, and your mind works the exact same way.
Click to expand...



The unnamed white student, who you are now calling "racist", agreed that White Privilege exists


while I am denying it exists.


YOU posted that link/article, for discussion purposes, so it is your premise.



Which you cannot defend, and insist that we accept as a given. 


Indeed, more and more, all you can do is cut my post down to nothing and then fail to address even that.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.
> 
> Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*
> 
> Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.
Click to expand...




You want him to show where I did not say what you claim I said?


How would he do that?


----------



## Godboy

Correll said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.
> 
> Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*
> 
> Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want him to show where I did not say what you claim I said?
> 
> 
> How would he do that?
Click to expand...

You got yourself into a debate with a real moron.


----------



## Correll

Godboy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.
> 
> Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*
> 
> Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want him to show where I did not say what you claim I said?
> 
> 
> How would he do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got yourself into a debate with a real moron.
Click to expand...



I remember when liberals could at least try to ague their policies...


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Godboy said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.
> 
> Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*
> 
> Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied when you made up a fake quote. You posted it more than once.
Click to expand...


Clearly, you only came in this thread to show readers how much I control your emotions.

Now either lay out the proof you have against me, or else, shut up and return to the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> while I am denying it exists.



Who cares?

You deny that it exists. Sure.  But you denied it with nothing but your racist, _emotions_, as Jensen laid out facts and the comedian Louis CK laid out facts.

Now, catch up. 

And get some help from the flailing fool Godboy


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> I remember when liberals could at least try to ague their policies...



Stop bragging about being a liberal! You haven't argued your racist policy here, you only reveal your silly emotions ---just like the Dems taught you.

Jensen laid out facts about White Privileg and so did Louis CK.  YOU should try that method too, you might like it.


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a real moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave your mother up out of these discussions in here.
Click to expand...


Be careful, because talking about family is supposed to be against the rules. These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> The reality of America is that we have had a bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks for generations.
> 
> 
> Part of that has been massive, long lasting and widespread programs and movements to help blacks reach equality in our society in all types of metrics.
> 
> 
> This has included, quite a bit of discriminating AGAINST WHITES IN FAVOR OF BLACKS.
> 
> 
> This has been documented quite well...



The reality of America is that every word this fool said is untrue. That's the stone cold truth and you will be shown more of why I say this tomorrow.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am denying it exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> You deny that it exists. Sure.  But you denied it with nothing but your racist, _emotions_, as Jensen laid out facts and the comedian Louis CK laid out facts.
> 
> Now, catch up.
> 
> And get some help from the flailing fool Godboy
Click to expand...



Except that I have denied it with Jensens own actions, hinted at academic studies that document the anti-white discrimination, the massive programs of AA, and Diversity that people like you and Jensen support, and a well argued argument.


YOU ARE THE ONE JUST ASSERTING IT AND APPEALING TO AUTHORITIES.



You know, people read this, more than comment. And you are making me look like the Voice of Reason.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when liberals could at least try to ague their policies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop bragging about being a liberal! You haven't argued your racist policy here, you only reveal your silly emotions ---just like the Dems taught you.
> 
> Jensen laid out facts about White Privileg and so did Louis CK.  YOU should try that method too, you might like it.
Click to expand...



Jensen asserted his position and then talked about it. 


So have you.


HInt: Calling me or my position "racist" is not a supporting argument. 


That is your admitting that you do not know how to make an argument or to support your position.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality of America is that we have had a bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks for generations.
> 
> 
> Part of that has been massive, long lasting and widespread programs and movements to help blacks reach equality in our society in all types of metrics.
> 
> 
> This has included, quite a bit of discriminating AGAINST WHITES IN FAVOR OF BLACKS.
> 
> 
> This has been documented quite well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reality of America is that every word this fool said is untrue. That's the stone cold truth and you will be shown more of why I say this tomorrow.
Click to expand...



I warn you, I made my points in four sentences. IF you post a Wall of Text, I will focus on the first couple of points you make, and just go with that. 


Don't waste your time, or ours, by trying to give an impression of.....something, by putting up a big pile of shit.



So, make sure the first point, is the one you really care about. Cause I will crush you on that one.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the one making up quotes that people never said. Youre the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove your point. Validate your claim.  Show where I did that. I dare you.
> 
> Because I certainly showed exactly where my critic here, hath deluded to Jensen's words.  Now, you be fair and do the same --- *since you ran here attacking me, instead of you extending an opinion on Jensen's scholarship.*
> 
> Quit making this about me, and disprove what Jensen laid out about White Privilege ---without playing pretend about his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied when you made up a fake quote. You posted it more than once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, you only came in this thread to show readers how much I control your emotions.
> 
> Now either lay out the proof you have against me, or else, shut up and return to the bottom of my shoe.
Click to expand...

Your lies are well documented in this thread. Quit being a crazy person.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> while I am denying it exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> You deny that it exists. Sure.  But you denied it with nothing but your racist, _emotions_, as Jensen laid out facts and the comedian Louis CK laid out facts.
> 
> Now, catch up.
> 
> And get some help from the flailing fool Godboy
Click to expand...

Youre a real weirdo.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a real moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave your mother up out of these discussions in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, because talking about family is supposed to be against the rules. These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.
Click to expand...

This isnt a debate. This weirdo started making up fake quotes and he got called out for it. 

P.S. Thanks for giving me the awesome idea of reporting him. I just did it.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.



Yes indeed. Regarding White Privilege, I kicked his ass all up and down, this thread ---so *he ran and cried to Admin like a sweet b*tch so hurt and mad* once he realized he wanted me to control his emotions.

You called it precisely/you know this place pretty good.  Send me more quips on how to handle the USM fucctards...

Peace


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. I kicked his ass all up and down, this thread, so *he ran and cried to Admin like a sweet b*itch so hurt and mad* that he realizes he wanted me to control his emotions.
> 
> You called it precisely/you know this place pretty good.  Send me more quips on how to handle the USM fucctards...
> 
> PPeace
Click to expand...

Just keep busting their asses with the facts. They can't take it. They'll gang up on you and go to the flame zone to talk shit behind your back. Some of them will turn to internet tough guys. I've even got threats by PM from some of these sissies.  That boy Correll has been whining about whites getting discriminated against for years. I asked him to prove evidence of a national policy if anti white discrimination and he still hasn't found it. You get some of stormfronts finest in here. Sometimes you just can't do anything but laugh.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a real moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave your mother up out of these discussions in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, because talking about family is supposed to be against the rules. These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isnt a debate. This weirdo started making up fake quotes and he got called out for it.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for giving me the awesome idea of reporting him. I just did it.
Click to expand...

Actually he's stated fact. You can't handle fact. All you bitches do is whine about how unfair life is for white men. Lol! If life is unfair for white  men, I'm dead and living in hell.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a real moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave your mother up out of these discussions in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, because talking about family is supposed to be against the rules. These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isnt a debate. This weirdo started making up fake quotes and he got called out for it.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for giving me the awesome idea of reporting him. I just did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he's stated fact. You can't handle fact. All you bitches do is whine about how unfair life is for white men. Lol! If life is unfair for white  men, I'm dead and living in hell.
Click to expand...

Nope, he made up a quote and pretended like Correl said it. Its all right here in this thread for anyone to see.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a real moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave your mother up out of these discussions in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, because talking about family is supposed to be against the rules. These guys will go crying to admin about that when they can't beat you in in a debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isnt a debate. This weirdo started making up fake quotes and he got called out for it.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for giving me the awesome idea of reporting him. I just did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he's stated fact. You can't handle fact. All you bitches do is whine about how unfair life is for white men. Lol! If life is unfair for white  men, I'm dead and living in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he made up a quote and pretended like Correl said it. Its all right here in this thread for anyone to see.
Click to expand...


Sure. Whatever. I'm still waiting for Correll to produce the national policy of anti white discrimination I asked for 3-4 years ago.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Moving on beyond the standard white racist infantility, let us resume  the stone cold truth.
> 
> Blacks were supposed to have been given the right to vote by the fifteenth amendment.
> 
> The *Fifteenth Amendment* (*Amendment XV*) to the United States Constitution prohibits the federal government and each state from denying a citizen the right to vote based on that citizen's "race, color, or previous condition of servitude." It was ratified on February 3, 1870, as the third and last of the Reconstruction Amendments.
> 
> Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
> 
> But alas, the constitution didn't matter to whites.
> 
> *Minor v. Happersett*, U.S. Supreme Court case in which the court ruled unanimously in 1874 that the right of suffrage was not protected by the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> In its decision the Supreme Court declared that the privileges and immunities of citizenship are not defined by the U.S. Constitution; thus, individual states’ enfranchisement of male citizens only was not necessarily a violation of the citizenship rights of women. This finding effectively put an end to attempts to win voting rights for women through court decree. Subsequent efforts in the woman suffrage movement in the United States focused on the revision of voting laws of individual states and on the ratification of a separate amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> Minor v. Happersett | law case
> 
> Now before the excuses start from the racists about how this only applied to women:
> 
> _*United States v. Reese*_, 92 U.S. 214 (1876), was a voting rights case in which the United States Supreme Court narrowly construed the 15th Amendment to the United States Constitution, which provides that suffrage for citizens can not be restricted due to race, color or the individual having previously been a slave.
> 
> This was the Supreme Court's first voting rights case under the Fifteenth Amendment and the Enforcement Act of 1870. A Kentucky electoral official had refused to register an African‐American's vote in a municipal election and was indicted under two sections of the 1871 act: section 1 required that administrative preliminaries to elections be conducted without regard to race, color, or previous condition of servitude; section 2 forbade wrongful refusal to register votes where a prerequisite step “required as foresaid” had been omitted.
> 
> The Court held that the Fifteenth Amendment did not confer the right of suffrage, but it prohibited exclusion from voting on racial grounds. The justices invalidated the operative section 3 of the Enforcement Act since it did not repeat the amendment's words about race, color, and servitude. They ruled that the section exceeded the scope of the Fifteenth Amendment. This ruling was the grounds for which the Ku Klux Klan was invented, as it provided white southerners with legal reassurance.
> 
> United States v. Reese - Wikipedia
> 
> This was an 8-1 SCOTUS decision whereby the court decided that,"the 15th amendment did not guarantee the right to vote but it just prevented states from giving preference to one citizen over another on account of race or color." Chief Justice Morrison Waite, a *REPUBLICAN, *decided that the right to vote was decided by the states.


Yes, whitey was the big bad monster back in the day. SOME whites were beyond horrible. What is your purpose in rehashing the same OLD ways that things were done? People today are NOT doing those same horrible things to other human beings. Racism has not ended, never will. Racism imo is not the majority. You talk and rant as if all or most white people are racist, which is NOT true,


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
Click to expand...

You would think people would want to celebrate good things, like freedom from British rule. Your comparison to the negative post you repeat is not even close to the same thing.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll still be cryin when you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. STFU
Click to expand...

There are many blacks celebrating the 4th of July as well as other historic holidays.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think people would want to celebrate good things, like freedom from British rule. Your comparison to the negative post you repeat is not even close to the same thing.
Click to expand...


Identity politics.

It's what he does.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll still be cryin when you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many blacks celebrating the 4th of July as well as other historic holidays.
Click to expand...


Some of them even like Trump.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think people would want to celebrate good things, like freedom from British rule. Your comparison to the negative post you repeat is not even close to the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identity politics.
> 
> It's what he does.
Click to expand...


Whites invented identity politics on July 4th, 1776.

And Molly, blacks were not freed in 1776.

This thread is called the Stone Cold Truth and that's what you are going to get. If you can't take it, find another thread.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll still be cryin when you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many blacks celebrating the 4th of July as well as other historic holidays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them even like Trump.
Click to expand...


Very few.


----------



## IM2

This thread was created in order to show whites like most of you here what impediments whites have stuck in front of blacks thereby hindering our progress from the end of slavery to right now. I got tired of the shit talking by most of you about how blacks have failed and we did it to ourselves. So just bow your motherfucking necks, face the truth you will be getting and stop crying. Because the root cause of our problem stems from the racism of whites and you're  going to be shown more of the legal and policy decisions that allow me to say that with full confidence.


----------



## IM2

*"Historically, every race has had it's turn as a kicking post here Ethos."*

This is not true sparky.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no cases in America where a non white group has enacted and enforced laws and policies on another non white group in order to deny them equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Sparky, you need to drop the Irish argument.

_“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. _

_An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." _

_Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. _

_And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_

*Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*


----------



## IM2

One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.

*Tulsa Race Massacre*

During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed and thousands left homeless.

On May 30, 1921, a young black teenager named Dick Rowland entered an elevator at the Drexel Building, an office building on South Main Street. At some point after that, the young white elevator operator, Sarah Page, screamed; Rowland fled the scene. The police were called, and the next morning they arrested Rowland.

By that time, rumors of what supposedly happened on that elevator had circulated through the city’s white community. A front-page story in the _Tulsa Tribune _that afternoon reported that police had arrested Rowland for sexually assaulting Page.

As evening fell, an angry white mob was gathering outside the courthouse, demanding the sheriff hand over Rowland. Sheriff Willard McCullough refused, and his men barricaded the top floor to protect the black teenager.

Around 9 p.m., a group of about 25 armed black men—including many World War I veterans—went to the courthouse to offer help guarding Rowland. After the sheriff turned them away, some of the white mob tried unsuccessfully to break into the National Guard armory nearby.

With rumors still flying of a possible lynching, a group of around 75 armed blacks returned to the courthouse shortly after 10 pm, where they were met by some 1,500 whites, some of whom also carried weapons.

Red Cross estimate, some 1,256 houses were burned; 215 others were looted but not torched. Two newspapers, a school, a library, a hospital, churches, hotels, stores and many other black-owned businesses were among the buildings destroyed or damaged by fire.

By the time the National Guard arrived and declared martial law shortly before noon, the riot had effectively ended. Though guardsmen helped put out fires, they also imprisoned many black Tulsans, and by June 2 some 6,000 people were under armed guard at the local fairgrounds.

For decades, there were no public ceremonies, memorials for the dead or any efforts to commemorate the events of May 31-June 1, 1921. Instead, there was a deliberate effort to cover them up.

The _Tulsa Tribune_ removed the front-page story of May 31 that sparked the chaos from its bound volumes, and scholars later discovered that police and state militia archives about the riot were missing as well. As a result, until recently the Tulsa Race Massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, taught in schools or even talked about.

https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> Very few.



Okay, I can respect that.

But how, are you defining 'very_ few_' here??

For example, it's been said that somewhere arrrround 16-17million negros voted in the 2008 election.

Obama got about 97% of those votes.

Now it's said that Trump will get about 25-30% of the Black vote this election.  That would be in the neighborhood of 4-5million votes.
Do You feel that that is only 'very f_ew_' ??
Especially since every election of this new millennium was decided by < 3 million votes?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

I'm still waiting for sparky to address this reality I stymied him with a few days back:



Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unfortunate reality example about the dreadfulness, of racism, altho keep in mind that the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying.  Solely, due to Race.
> 
> It is tumultuous, to go a lifetime, unable to see that colossal difference via racism or to be unable to speak truth to that colossal Racism.
Click to expand...


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no cases in America where a non white group has enacted and enforced laws and policies on another non white group in order to deny them equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, you need to drop the Irish argument.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. _
> 
> _An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." _
> 
> _Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. _
> 
> _And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*
Click to expand...


Enlightening IM2,  i hope you know you're now guilty of educating a redneck , there should be some sort of emoji for that

Yet that is here, America , not there the UK .   

I grew up the sole Sici in an Irish/Scott neighborhood , never as _'white_' as they were, in fact i gained a few dz stitches from the neck up before i reached 20 defending myself from all the red haired sob's....

But i digress,  ask any one of them about their '_old country_' history with the English....then look up the _orangemen_  .....not a whole lot of dif betwixt them and the black panthers of this country....

I _knew_ these people IM2, even did the interracial no-no of taking one of their 17 yr old lilly '_white_' girls to the alter

talk about 'c_ream in 'da coffee_'......

_point?_

they spoke not much differently than you do here

~S~


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> I'm still waiting for sparky to address this reality I stymied him with a few days back:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unfortunate reality example about the dreadfulness, of racism, altho keep in mind that the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying.  Solely, due to Race.
> 
> It is tumultuous, to go a lifetime, unable to see that colossal difference via racism or to be unable to speak truth to that colossal Racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And exactly what would be your pleasure Ethos?

~S~


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what WP is there in being sent to the_ back of the line_ by universities and banks , because one is white?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you arrived at the back of the line and you met mainly, negros, *who deserve to be at the front of the line* ---with the rest of us WP having white people who you feel your white skin should have allowed you to stay up front with?
Click to expand...


My answer would be those that _earned it_ Ethos

~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> QUOTE="Ethos Logos Pathos, post: 24024420, member: 72811"]I'm still waiting for sparky to address this reality I stymied him with a few days back:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unfortunate reality example about the dreadfulness, of racism, altho keep in mind that the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying.  Solely, due to Race.
> 
> It is tumultuous, to go a lifetime, unable to see that colossal difference via racism or to be unable to speak truth to that colossal Racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And exactly what would be your pleasure Ethos?

~S~[/QUOTE]

That you define what it means to, you, that your examples are from an era when  the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying. Solely, due to Race.


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Ethos Logos Pathos, post: 24024420, member: 72811"]I'm still waiting for sparky to address this reality I stymied him with a few days back:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1854: No Irish Need Apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unfortunate reality example about the dreadfulness, of racism, altho keep in mind that the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying.  Solely, due to Race.
> 
> It is tumultuous, to go a lifetime, unable to see that colossal difference via racism or to be unable to speak truth to that colossal Racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly what would be your pleasure Ethos?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


That you define what it means to, you, that your examples are from an era when  the Irish were discouraged from applying ---whereas negros were disqualified from applying. Solely, due to Race.[/QUOTE]

what it means to me Ethos, is racism is not the penchant of any exclusive race

~S~


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> racism is not the penchant of any exclusive race




Okay, well, in that case it should be very easy for you to validate your stance. By showing how Whites have had to deal with the same level of racial discrimination as Blacks. True?

Our nation has two (2) colossal laws created solely to get our country to stop being racist toward its Negro citizenry; *Emancipation Proclamation, Civil Rights Act of 1964*.

And I am sure you'll have no problem showing us the equal, similar legislation our nation passed, in order to get our country to stop being so racist to us Caucasians. So I'll be waiting for you to show us those laws pal.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.
> 
> *Tulsa Race Massacre*
> 
> During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, ....




99 fucking years ago. Jesus Christ, get over it.


----------



## sparky

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> racism is not the penchant of any exclusive race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well, in that case it should be very easy for you to validate your stance. By showing how Whites have had to deal with the same level of racial discrimination as Blacks. True?
> 
> Our nation has two (2) colossal laws created solely to get our country to stop being racist toward its Negro citizenry; *Emancipation Proclamation, Civil Rights Act of 1964*.
> 
> And I am sure you'll have no problem showing us the equal, similar legislation our nation passed, in order to get our country to stop being so racist to us Caucasians. So I'll be waiting for you to show us those laws pal.
Click to expand...



as you wish Ethos

but you may not '_can the Q'_ to any country or race....

Universal Declaration of Human Rights | 1948

~S~


----------



## sparky

This is too good not to share......

Intersectionality Score Calculator

~S~


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think people would want to celebrate good things, like freedom from British rule. Your comparison to the negative post you repeat is not even close to the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identity politics.
> 
> It's what he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented identity politics on July 4th, 1776.
> 
> And Molly, blacks were not freed in 1776.
> 
> This thread is called the Stone Cold Truth and that's what you are going to get. If you can't take it, find another thread.
Click to expand...

You can manuver your enemy to show their soft underbelly. To choose to gut it like a suey porker is the move to make or not make. Use their vain human traits against themselves.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

1876 ?

What a joke.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> Universal Declaration of Human Rights | 1948
> 
> ~S~




Nope.  

Your link does not focus on America, exclusively, so please let me know when you post something relative to the topic; *Americans! *


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

sparky said:


> ...
> Intersectionality Score Calculator



No sir, this calculator does absolutely nothing, whatsoever, to calculate which Race absorbs the most racism in the USA.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think people would want to celebrate good things, like freedom from British rule. Your comparison to the negative post you repeat is not even close to the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identity politics.
> 
> It's what he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented identity politics on July 4th, 1776.
> 
> And Molly, blacks were not freed in 1776.
> 
> This thread is called the Stone Cold Truth and that's what you are going to get. If you can't take it, find another thread.
Click to expand...

That was my point. Blacks still celebrate the 4th of July. Yet you made a statement about whites celebrating 1776.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.
> 
> *Tulsa Race Massacre*
> 
> During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed and thousands left homeless.
> 
> On May 30, 1921, a young black teenager named Dick Rowland entered an elevator at the Drexel Building, an office building on South Main Street. At some point after that, the young white elevator operator, Sarah Page, screamed; Rowland fled the scene. The police were called, and the next morning they arrested Rowland.
> 
> By that time, rumors of what supposedly happened on that elevator had circulated through the city’s white community. A front-page story in the _Tulsa Tribune _that afternoon reported that police had arrested Rowland for sexually assaulting Page.
> 
> As evening fell, an angry white mob was gathering outside the courthouse, demanding the sheriff hand over Rowland. Sheriff Willard McCullough refused, and his men barricaded the top floor to protect the black teenager.
> 
> Around 9 p.m., a group of about 25 armed black men—including many World War I veterans—went to the courthouse to offer help guarding Rowland. After the sheriff turned them away, some of the white mob tried unsuccessfully to break into the National Guard armory nearby.
> 
> With rumors still flying of a possible lynching, a group of around 75 armed blacks returned to the courthouse shortly after 10 pm, where they were met by som,500 whites, some of whom also carried weapons.
> 
> Red Cross estimate, some 1,256 houses were burned; 215 others were looted but not torched. Two newspapers, a school, a library, a hospital, churches, hotels, stores and many other black-owned businesses were among the buildings destroyed or damaged by fire.
> 
> By the time the National Guard arrived and declared martial law shortly before noon, the riot had effectively ended. Though guardsmen helped put out fires, they also imprisoned many black Tulsans, and by June 2 some 6,000 people were under armed guard at the local fairgrounds.
> 
> For decades, there were no public ceremonies, memorials for the dead or any efforts to commemorate the events of May 31-June 1, 1921. Instead, there was a deliberate effort to cover them up.
> 
> The _Tulsa Tribune_ removed the front-page story of May 31 that sparked the chaos from its bound volumes, and scholars later discovered that police and state militia archives about the riot were missing as well. As a result, until recently the Tulsa Race Massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, taught in schools or even talked about.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre


You are talking about history. Most of the violent crimes TODAY are not committed by whites.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.
> 
> *Tulsa Race Massacre*
> 
> During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed and thousands left homeless.
> 
> On May 30, 1921, a young black teenager named Dick Rowland entered an elevator at the Drexel Building, an office building on South Main Street. At some point after that, the young white elevator operator, Sarah Page, screamed; Rowland fled the scene. The police were called, and the next morning they arrested Rowland.
> 
> By that time, rumors of what supposedly happened on that elevator had circulated through the city’s white community. A front-page story in the _Tulsa Tribune _that afternoon reported that police had arrested Rowland for sexually assaulting Page.
> 
> As evening fell, an angry white mob was gathering outside the courthouse, demanding the sheriff hand over Rowland. Sheriff Willard McCullough refused, and his men barricaded the top floor to protect the black teenager.
> 
> Around 9 p.m., a group of about 25 armed black men—including many World War I veterans—went to the courthouse to offer help guarding Rowland. After the sheriff turned them away, some of the white mob tried unsuccessfully to break into the National Guard armory nearby.
> 
> With rumors still flying of a possible lynching, a group of around 75 armed blacks returned to the courthouse shortly after 10 pm, where they were met by som,500 whites, some of whom also carried weapons.
> 
> Red Cross estimate, some 1,256 houses were burned; 215 others were looted but not torched. Two newspapers, a school, a library, a hospital, churches, hotels, stores and many other black-owned businesses were among the buildings destroyed or damaged by fire.
> 
> By the time the National Guard arrived and declared martial law shortly before noon, the riot had effectively ended. Though guardsmen helped put out fires, they also imprisoned many black Tulsans, and by June 2 some 6,000 people were under armed guard at the local fairgrounds.
> 
> For decades, there were no public ceremonies, memorials for the dead or any efforts to commemorate the events of May 31-June 1, 1921. Instead, there was a deliberate effort to cover them up.
> 
> The _Tulsa Tribune_ removed the front-page story of May 31 that sparked the chaos from its bound volumes, and scholars later discovered that police and state militia archives about the riot were missing as well. As a result, until recently the Tulsa Race Massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, taught in schools or even talked about.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about history. Most of the violent crimes TODAY are not committed by whites.
Click to expand...



Actually, *today* they are mostly committed by Whites.  Go check the usdoj stats.

Here's just two recent examples from two different years: Table 43 Table 43


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.
> 
> *Tulsa Race Massacre*
> 
> During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed and thousands left homeless.
> 
> On May 30, 1921, a young black teenager named Dick Rowland entered an elevator at the Drexel Building, an office building on South Main Street. At some point after that, the young white elevator operator, Sarah Page, screamed; Rowland fled the scene. The police were called, and the next morning they arrested Rowland.
> 
> By that time, rumors of what supposedly happened on that elevator had circulated through the city’s white community. A front-page story in the _Tulsa Tribune _that afternoon reported that police had arrested Rowland for sexually assaulting Page.
> 
> As evening fell, an angry white mob was gathering outside the courthouse, demanding the sheriff hand over Rowland. Sheriff Willard McCullough refused, and his men barricaded the top floor to protect the black teenager.
> 
> Around 9 p.m., a group of about 25 armed black men—including many World War I veterans—went to the courthouse to offer help guarding Rowland. After the sheriff turned them away, some of the white mob tried unsuccessfully to break into the National Guard armory nearby.
> 
> With rumors still flying of a possible lynching, a group of around 75 armed blacks returned to the courthouse shortly after 10 pm, where they were met by som,500 whites, some of whom also carried weapons.
> 
> Red Cross estimate, some 1,256 houses were burned; 215 others were looted but not torched. Two newspapers, a school, a library, a hospital, churches, hotels, stores and many other black-owned businesses were among the buildings destroyed or damaged by fire.
> 
> By the time the National Guard arrived and declared martial law shortly before noon, the riot had effectively ended. Though guardsmen helped put out fires, they also imprisoned many black Tulsans, and by June 2 some 6,000 people were under armed guard at the local fairgrounds.
> 
> For decades, there were no public ceremonies, memorials for the dead or any efforts to commemorate the events of May 31-June 1, 1921. Instead, there was a deliberate effort to cover them up.
> 
> The _Tulsa Tribune_ removed the front-page story of May 31 that sparked the chaos from its bound volumes, and scholars later discovered that police and state militia archives about the riot were missing as well. As a result, until recently the Tulsa Race Massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, taught in schools or even talked about.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about history. Most of the violent crimes TODAY are not committed by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *today* they are mostly committed by Whites.  Go check the usdoj stats.
> 
> Here's just one recent example:  Table 43
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## IM2

Yes Molly I am talking about history, and  history never ends until the end of time. That is the purpose of this thread. Showing those like you what whites have done since slavery to slow down, inhibit, stall, or stop black progress. Now is the time to shut up the argument those like you have made about how blacks are blaming whites for self inflicted wounds. That did not happen and you will be shown that did not happen, as well as you will be shown how whites continues stopping black progress. So you can drop the lie about how most crimes aren't committed by whites, because they are. And you will be made to face the fact that the root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism. Unless you choose to not enter this thread.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 1876 ?
> 
> What a joke.


Don't worry racist, we will get to 2020 in due time. This is to show you what whites have done since slavery because punk bitches like you want to run off at the mouth about what you didn't own. So if you can't take the heat, don't enter the sauna.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Just now, I reflected on how since Robert Jensen & Louis CK are undefeated here vs  Godboy and Correll ..._then why not make it 3-0 here, eh?_

So, enjoy more evidence of our White Privilege which does slow down, inhibit, stall, or stop Black progress ---and especially Black males' progress:

FBI warned of white supremacists in law enforcement 10 years ago. Has anything changed?


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Just now, I reflected on how since Robert Jensen & Louis CK are undefeated here vs  Godboy and Correll ..._then why not make it 3-0 here, eh?_
> 
> So, enjoy more evidence of our White Privilege which does slow down, inhibit, stall, or stop Black progress ---and especially Black males' progress:
> 
> FBI warned of white supremacists in law enforcement 10 years ago. Has anything changed?




Jensen's own actions of NOT giving the white boy, any special consideration based on his white skin, ALONE, refuted his premise of Whit Privilege.


What is actually going on in this society is that we are discriminating AGAINST whites, especially white males, IN FAVOR of blacks, to make up for past shit.


That discrimination is widespread, legal, and even often required by law. 


We both know that Jensen and University officials like him, massive discriminate against white boys like the unnamed white student, in favor of black students in admissions, FOR ONE LIMITED EXAMPLE.


You support this, because you are an anti-white racist, and your lies and stonewalling about "white privilege" is just your rationalizations for your bigotry and racism.


That you claim to think you have won this debate here, with your delusional stonewalling, is you being either a complete liar, or completely delusional.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> What is actually going on in this society is that we are discriminating AGAINST whites, especially white males, IN FAVOR of blacks, to make up for past shit...





FBI warned of white supremacists in law enforcement 10 years ago. Has anything changed?


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually going on in this society is that we are discriminating AGAINST whites, especially white males, IN FAVOR of blacks, to make up for past shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI warned of white supremacists in law enforcement 10 years ago. Has anything changed?
Click to expand...




From your link.


"FBI director James Comey told police officers at a national conference last Sunday that because of insufficient data on use of force, “Americans actually have no idea” whether racial bias in policing is really an epidemic."



"But even if there aren’t hard statistics,"


"It marked the second time within five years that the agency uncovered an officer’s membership in the KKK"


Wowl Two in five years. Massive. LOL!!!



I stopped reading when your article started talking of slavery. I understand that that is liberal code for, "we are all out of shit now".



So, wow. YOUR link admits a lack of any hard data to support it's panic mongering, and cites, as it's best "evidence" of a problem TWO, count them TWO, cops that were members of the KKK, after 5 YEARS  of looking into the problem.




My point stands.




What is actually going on in this society is that we are discriminating AGAINST whites, especially white males, IN FAVOR of blacks, to make up for past shit...


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> From your link...



Yep.  Just like the 4-5 other hyperlinks there in the article ---that you disregarded (just like you disregarded Jensen & Louis CK facts) because they proved that you are deceitful and dishonest about this/yet another element of proof of our White Privilege.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Just like the 4-5 other hyperlinks there in the article ---that you disregarded (just like you disregarded Jensen & Louis CK facts) because they proved that you are deceitful and dishonest about this/yet another element of proof of our White Privilege.
Click to expand...



The more you post, the more you are showing that you are not interesting in seriously or honestly discussing the issue.


I looked at one of your links. It OPENS with admitting that there was no hard data to back up it's conclusion.


The little bits and pieces it had, of actual information, was so minor and limited, that any reasonable person would have to realize that white supremacy is a politically and culturally insignificant fringe movement. 


What has real power, is the racism you and Jensen are practicing. Your anti-white racism, legal, socially accepted and often required by law.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> The more you post, the more you are showing that you are not interesting in seriously or honestly discussing the issue.



The more you post, the more you show that you are a hardcore White racist who *refuses* to relinquish White Privilege ---therefore you will tell any lie/any falsehood which preserves that White Privilege.

You lied on Jensen's scholarship then you lied on Louis CK ---now you have lied on the FBI!


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more you post, the more you are showing that you are not interesting in seriously or honestly discussing the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you post, the more you show that you are a hardcore White racist who *refuses* to relinquish White Privilege ---therefore you will tell any lie/any falsehood which preserves that White Privilege.
> 
> You lied on Jensen's scholarship then you lied on Louis CK ---now you have lied on the FBI!
Click to expand...


You know what really shows how serious you are about the points you have been making?


The way you made a point, and then when I respond to your point, you cut everything from my post, that was a response to your point, and only show and then respond to the small amount of my post that was a comment on your behavior personally.


ALL you got, is the same as ALL you have had during your entire time spent in this thread.


you called me racist. 



And you are too closed minded to realize that that means you have lost the debate. 



EVERYTHING I have said in this thread, has been about demanding EQUAL treatment for whites while you are the one making excuses for the racist discrimination being practiced against us.



All you have to support your position is lies and personal attacks. 



YOu are the racist here, not me.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> you called me racist..




Yes, I did.  And please do, Forgive me, for calling you a racist ---so strike that!--- and let's just say, you hate the idea of us Caucasoids relinquishing our White Privilege which rapes Negroid citizens of their chance at Equal Opportunity Equal Protection of The Laws & Equal Access To Prosperity and that is especially since our White ancestors built this great nation upon negro's backs.

I ask for forgiveness because you and Godboy have shown that you don't debate fairly/ *you go cry and weep and sob to Admin, when I post remarks which controlled your emotions*.  So I don't need more of my posts deleted.

...


And yes you are about to be, 0-4, after I add one more pal


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Intro ends at 1:20


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you called me racist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did.  And please do, Forgive me, for calling you a racist ---so strike that!--- and let's just say, you hate the idea of us Caucasoids relinquishing our White Privilege which rapes Negroid citizens of their chance at Equal Opportunity Equal Protection of The Laws & Equal Access To Prosperity and that is especially since our White ancestors built this great nation upon negro's backs.
> 
> I ask for forgiveness because you and Godboy have shown that you don't debate fairly/ *you go cry and weep and sob to Admin, when I post remarks which controlled your emotions*.  So I don't need more of my posts deleted.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> And yes you are about to be, 0-4, after I add one more pal
Click to expand...






My point in "you called me a racist" was not about my feelings, you fucking moron.


But AS I SAID AND YOU CUT, 


that you did that INSTEAD OF seriously defending the various issues that you posted earlier.



Thus showing that you were never serious about them, and you were just throwing shit against a wall, like a monkey.



You don't defend them, because you CAN'T defend them. YOur position and claims are moronic.



Your claim of white privilege is a lie designed to justify your support of racist discrimination against whites.


----------



## 22lcidw

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.
> 
> *Tulsa Race Massacre*
> 
> During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed and thousands left homeless.
> 
> On May 30, 1921, a young black teenager named Dick Rowland entered an elevator at the Drexel Building, an office building on South Main Street. At some point after that, the young white elevator operator, Sarah Page, screamed; Rowland fled the scene. The police were called, and the next morning they arrested Rowland.
> 
> By that time, rumors of what supposedly happened on that elevator had circulated through the city’s white community. A front-page story in the _Tulsa Tribune _that afternoon reported that police had arrested Rowland for sexually assaulting Page.
> 
> As evening fell, an angry white mob was gathering outside the courthouse, demanding the sheriff hand over Rowland. Sheriff Willard McCullough refused, and his men barricaded the top floor to protect the black teenager.
> 
> Around 9 p.m., a group of about 25 armed black men—including many World War I veterans—went to the courthouse to offer help guarding Rowland. After the sheriff turned them away, some of the white mob tried unsuccessfully to break into the National Guard armory nearby.
> 
> With rumors still flying of a possible lynching, a group of around 75 armed blacks returned to the courthouse shortly after 10 pm, where they were met by som,500 whites, some of whom also carried weapons.
> 
> Red Cross estimate, some 1,256 houses were burned; 215 others were looted but not torched. Two newspapers, a school, a library, a hospital, churches, hotels, stores and many other black-owned businesses were among the buildings destroyed or damaged by fire.
> 
> By the time the National Guard arrived and declared martial law shortly before noon, the riot had effectively ended. Though guardsmen helped put out fires, they also imprisoned many black Tulsans, and by June 2 some 6,000 people were under armed guard at the local fairgrounds.
> 
> For decades, there were no public ceremonies, memorials for the dead or any efforts to commemorate the events of May 31-June 1, 1921. Instead, there was a deliberate effort to cover them up.
> 
> The _Tulsa Tribune_ removed the front-page story of May 31 that sparked the chaos from its bound volumes, and scholars later discovered that police and state militia archives about the riot were missing as well. As a result, until recently the Tulsa Race Massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, taught in schools or even talked about.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about history. Most of the violent crimes TODAY are not committed by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *today* they are mostly committed by Whites.  Go check the usdoj stats.
> 
> Here's just two recent examples from two different years: Table 43 Table 43
Click to expand...

What color white are you talking about? There are different shades of white.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> that you did that INSTEAD OF seriously defending the various issues that you posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus showing that you were never serious about them...



Of course I was serious about them.  That's why I brought them here.

*And you had nothing to contest those facts.  Nope.  All that you have offered to contest my exhibits, are your sissified whiny emotions. *

There's nothing here, to defend, since this is a place where you failed to contest White Privilege's reality and veracity.

So far you used no facts no proofs no evidence, whatsoever, when you whined that I am wrong and Jensen too and Louis CK and the FBI and a decorated OSU scholar on New Jim Crow elements.  LOL. 

You are a glutton for punishment whereas your Godboy had no, blurry vision, when he saw the wisdom in him quitting before it got too embarrassing for him here.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

22lcidw said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the greatest acts of domestic terror in American history happened to blacks at the hands of whites. But blacks are the violent ones.
> 
> *Tulsa Race Massacre*
> 
> During the Tulsa Race Massacre (also known as the Tulsa Race Riot), which occurred over 18 hours on May 31-June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed and thousands left homeless.
> 
> On May 30, 1921, a young black teenager named Dick Rowland entered an elevator at the Drexel Building, an office building on South Main Street. At some point after that, the young white elevator operator, Sarah Page, screamed; Rowland fled the scene. The police were called, and the next morning they arrested Rowland.
> 
> By that time, rumors of what supposedly happened on that elevator had circulated through the city’s white community. A front-page story in the _Tulsa Tribune _that afternoon reported that police had arrested Rowland for sexually assaulting Page.
> 
> As evening fell, an angry white mob was gathering outside the courthouse, demanding the sheriff hand over Rowland. Sheriff Willard McCullough refused, and his men barricaded the top floor to protect the black teenager.
> 
> Around 9 p.m., a group of about 25 armed black men—including many World War I veterans—went to the courthouse to offer help guarding Rowland. After the sheriff turned them away, some of the white mob tried unsuccessfully to break into the National Guard armory nearby.
> 
> With rumors still flying of a possible lynching, a group of around 75 armed blacks returned to the courthouse shortly after 10 pm, where they were met by som,500 whites, some of whom also carried weapons.
> 
> Red Cross estimate, some 1,256 houses were burned; 215 others were looted but not torched. Two newspapers, a school, a library, a hospital, churches, hotels, stores and many other black-owned businesses were among the buildings destroyed or damaged by fire.
> 
> By the time the National Guard arrived and declared martial law shortly before noon, the riot had effectively ended. Though guardsmen helped put out fires, they also imprisoned many black Tulsans, and by June 2 some 6,000 people were under armed guard at the local fairgrounds.
> 
> For decades, there were no public ceremonies, memorials for the dead or any efforts to commemorate the events of May 31-June 1, 1921. Instead, there was a deliberate effort to cover them up.
> 
> The _Tulsa Tribune_ removed the front-page story of May 31 that sparked the chaos from its bound volumes, and scholars later discovered that police and state militia archives about the riot were missing as well. As a result, until recently the Tulsa Race Massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, taught in schools or even talked about.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about history. Most of the violent crimes TODAY are not committed by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *today* they are mostly committed by Whites.  Go check the usdoj stats.
> 
> Here's just two recent examples from two different years: Table 43 Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What color white are you talking about? There are different shades of white.
Click to expand...


The same color as our ancestors who built our nation on negro's backs?!!


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> that you did that INSTEAD OF seriously defending the various issues that you posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus showing that you were never serious about them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I was serious about them.  That's why I brought them here.
> 
> *And you had nothing to contest those facts.  Nope.  All that you have offered to contest my exhibits, are your sissified whiny emotions. *
> 
> There's nothing here, to defend, since this is a place where you failed to contest White Privilege's reality and veracity.
> 
> So far you used no facts no proofs no evidence, whatsoever, when you whined that I am wrong and Jensen too and Louis CK and the FBI and a decorated OSU scholar on New Jim Crow elements.  LOL.
> 
> You are a glutton for punishment whereas your Godboy had no, blurry vision, when he saw the wisdom in him quitting before it got too embarrassing for him here.
Click to expand...

I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Godboy said:


> I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.



*TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you called me racist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did.  And please do, Forgive me, for calling you a racist ---so strike that!--- and let's just say, you hate the idea of us Caucasoids relinquishing our White Privilege which rapes Negroid citizens of their chance at Equal Opportunity Equal Protection of The Laws & Equal Access To Prosperity and that is especially since our White ancestors built this great nation upon negro's backs.
> 
> I ask for forgiveness because you and Godboy have shown that you don't debate fairly/ *you go cry and weep and sob to Admin, when I post remarks which controlled your emotions*.  So I don't need more of my posts deleted.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> And yes you are about to be, 0-4, after I add one more pal
Click to expand...


Correll is a racist.


----------



## IM2

Blacks were freed by the emancipation proclamation in 1863. We have to read whites here talking from either total historical ignorance about what blacks have endured after the document was signed or outright denial. We get told how we have had 150 years to get it right and yet we have  failed. But that is not the case. After the EP was signed whites used every legal method they could to eliminate equal rights for blacks up to and including murder, attempted genocide or ethnic cleansing. When blacks tried to move north to jobs that paid decent incomes, southerners made laws trying to stop blacks from the ability to move. Once blacks moved north, they encountered more violent white opposition and segregation. Black communities were destroyed and blacks were killed in the north also.

White resistance to black equality used every method at their disposal to stop blacks from progressing, so having said that, let us continue with the stone cold truth.

Separate but equal helped deny equal education for black citizens in this country. The university of Texas law school held classes for black students in a run down off campus basement. The university of Missouri equal education for blacks was paying for them to take law classes in Iowa or Nebraska. Oklahoma had completely separate campus facilities for blacks. Some states simply refused to provide  education for black students. By 1910 there was only 1 black high school in Delaware. Because of the policies in that state, BY 1950 ONLY 505 BLACKS HAD EARNED A BACHELOR DEGREE.

In Prince Edward County Virginia, there was no high schools for blacks until 1939. In 1942, the Atlanta school board allocated 75 dollars more per white pupil than for blacks. By 1945, it was 80 dollars more. Blacks attended overcrowded decrepit schools without the number of textbooks needed to educate the students. While white students had full day education 85 percent of  the black students in Atlanta attended school for half a day in 1947-48.

In 1943-44, the state of Louisiana spent $76.34 per white student and $23.99 for each black one. But blacks couldn't make it because we just don't take education seriously. Yeah, right. We shall continue with more stone cold truth later.

Source: "_White Rage"_, pgs 67-97, Dr. Carol Anderson.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.
Click to expand...

No, youre simply boring and weird.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Godboy said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre simply boring and weird.
Click to expand...



*TRANSLATION*: I have been put in my place, by ELP.


----------



## IM2

*President John F. Kennedy's Civil Rights Address*


This was not a republican saying these words.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre simply boring and weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*: I have been put in my place, by ELP.
Click to expand...

Boooriiiing!


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre simply boring and weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*: I have been put in my place, by ELP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boooriiiing!
Click to expand...


Truthful!


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt quit anything. Youre just boring and weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre simply boring and weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*: I have been put in my place, by ELP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boooriiiing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truthful!
Click to expand...

Thank you! Im glad you agree that he is boring.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: *I'm an idiot, so ELP easily posted four (4) exhibits here so far, which controlled my sissified emotions.  Go check my first post in this thread, to ELP, you'll see that not only did I start namecalling him, but I refused to contest his exhibits PLUS I ran to Admin crying and weeping to get his posts deleted ---_because that's how bad he was kicking my ass in here_.  My White Privilege is not very, fun, whenever ELP shows up to treat me like a harlequin.
> 
> 
> 
> No, youre simply boring and weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION*: I have been put in my place, by ELP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boooriiiing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truthful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Im glad you agree that he is boring.
Click to expand...


Except I don't agree. I find that Ethos is busting you with truth you can't  handle.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> that you did that INSTEAD OF seriously defending the various issues that you posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus showing that you were never serious about them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I was serious about them.  That's why I brought them here.
> 
> *And you had nothing to contest those facts.  Nope.  All that you have offered to contest my exhibits, are your sissified whiny emotions. *
> 
> There's nothing here, to defend, since this is a place where you failed to contest White Privilege's reality and veracity.
> 
> So far you used no facts no proofs no evidence, whatsoever, when you whined that I am wrong and Jensen too and Louis CK and the FBI and a decorated OSU scholar on New Jim Crow elements.  LOL.
> 
> You are a glutton for punishment whereas your Godboy had no, blurry vision, when he saw the wisdom in him quitting before it got too embarrassing for him here.
Click to expand...





1. You've offered no supporting argument to your premise of White Privilege. You cited as Authorities, Jensen, unnamed white student and the comedian Louis CK. THat was you using Logical Fallacies and thus failing. Your FBI link opened with admitting there was no hard data, to base their concerns on. That was you failing again.


2. I, on the other hand, pointed out that Jensen's own behavior, invalidated his premise, because despite sharing white skin with unnamed white student, he did NOT give him special consideration, and instead, would discriminate against him in the name of AA, Diversity and Equality.


3. You getting hysterical, is not a supporting argument either.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you called me racist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did.  And please do, Forgive me, for calling you a racist ---so strike that!--- and let's just say, you hate the idea of us Caucasoids relinquishing our White Privilege which rapes Negroid citizens of their chance at Equal Opportunity Equal Protection of The Laws & Equal Access To Prosperity and that is especially since our White ancestors built this great nation upon negro's backs.
> 
> I ask for forgiveness because you and Godboy have shown that you don't debate fairly/ *you go cry and weep and sob to Admin, when I post remarks which controlled your emotions*.  So I don't need more of my posts deleted.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> And yes you are about to be, 0-4, after I add one more pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll is a racist.
Click to expand...


And here we see the totality of Liberal Thought. 


When challenged to back up their claims, they call you racist. 


It is all they have. It is all they are.


And, for the slower students reading, my point in mention that, is not about my fucking feelings, but about your lib inability to make a coherent argument, you fucking morons.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Blacks were freed by the emancipation proclamation in 1863. We have to read whites here talking from either total historical ignorance about what blacks have endured after the document was signed or outright denial. We get told how we have had 150 years to get it right and yet we have  failed. But that is not the case. After the EP was signed whites used every legal method they could to eliminate equal rights for blacks up to and including murder, attempted genocide or ethnic cleansing. When blacks tried to move north to jobs that paid decent incomes, southerners made laws trying to stop blacks from the ability to move. Once blacks moved north, they encountered more violent white opposition and segregation. Black communities were destroyed and blacks were killed in the north also.
> 
> White resistance to black equality used every method at their disposal to stop blacks from progressing, so having said that, let us continue with the stone cold truth.
> 
> Separate but equal helped deny equal education for black citizens in this country. The university of Texas law school held classes for black students in a run down off campus basement. The university of Missouri equal education for blacks was paying for them to take law classes in Iowa or Nebraska. Oklahoma had completely separate campus facilities for blacks. Some states simply refused to provide  education for black students. By 1910 there was only 1 black high school in Delaware. Because of the policies in that state, BY 1950 ONLY 505 BLACKS HAD EARNED A BACHELOR DEGREE.
> 
> In Prince Edward County Virginia, there was no high schools for blacks until 1939. In 1942, the Atlanta school board allocated 75 dollars more per white pupil than for blacks. By 1945, it was 80 dollars more. Blacks attended overcrowded decrepit schools without the number of textbooks needed to educate the students. While white students had full day education 85 percent of  the black students in Atlanta attended school for half a day in 1947-48.
> 
> In 1943-44, the state of Louisiana spent $76.34 per white student and $23.99 for each black one. But blacks couldn't make it because we just don't take education seriously. Yeah, right. We shall continue with more stone cold truth later.
> 
> Source: "_White Rage"_, pgs 67-97, Dr. Carol Anderson.





I like the way you focus on the whites that opposed equality, while completely ignoring the majority the fought and eventually won equality for you.


Really shows what type of person you are, and gives us great insight into what type of world, people like you will build, as you become the majority.


----------



## IM2

Can't handle the truth Correll?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Can't handle the truth Correll?




I love the Truth. And I love seeing you share you hate and bigotry. I laugh at the idea of liberals reading it, and trying to convince themselves that you don't really mean all your hate.


I hope they live long enough for you to show them how serious you are. 


I loved it the other day, when Rye Catcher tried to get you to acknowledge that some whites were good whites. 


That craven, stupid cowardly man. You were great. You were almost completely honest and in his face about your hate and racism and how you were not going to cut any white people any slack.


Don't you remember me supporting you and laughing at him, and WITH YOU?


----------



## IM2

Th fear of  the truth seems to be a unified behavior among the racists here.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> You getting hysterical...



I have no control over your hallucinations in here.




Correll said:


> 1. You've offered no supporting argument to your premise of White Privilege...



You are guilty of having an empty reservoir when it came time for you to challenge the facts.

Yes.

*I have posted four (4) ironclad, professional, reputable exhibits verifying of White Privilege.  You have posted absolutely nothing except your, emotions*, that you used only to post deflections and falsehoods here re the authors' scholarship I posted here.

You don't want a thing.  But, I do.

What do I want?

...

To make you 0-5 versus me in here.  Stay tuned.


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> Th fear of the truth seems to be a unified behavior among the racists here.








Hi, IM2. Am I racist...

...for sincerely believing a large population of apparent illogical thinking "Pro Black" minded Americans HATEFULLY denigrating our peaceful, accomplished, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent as "C**NS, SELL-OUTS & UNCLE TOMS", are experiencing some type of MENTAL ILLNESS!!!

"Mental illness in Black Communities" Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com

___
*"Black Women, Suicide, Depression, Self Harm & Mental Health; PSA from Abiola"*


Click Here: Perturbed American Sharing Concerns RE: Dysfunctional ‘Black’ Americans Impeding ‘Black’ Achievement - Streamable

IM2 I look forward to reading your intelligent reply, if you have one.

Peace.


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> Can't handle the truth Correll?



You can only spruik the lie!!!

Greg


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Th fear of  the truth seems to be a unified behavior among the racists here.





Dude. You are the one using ancient wrongs to justify discriminating against people today, based on the color of their skin.


YOu are full of hate and racism. If someone pricked you with a needle, you would explode, spraying hate and bile over everything.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You getting hysterical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no control over your hallucinations in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You've offered no supporting argument to your premise of White Privilege...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are guilty of having an empty reservoir when it came time for you to challenge the facts.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *I have posted four (4) ironclad, professional, reputable exhibits verifying of White Privilege.  You have posted absolutely nothing except your, emotions*, that you used only to post deflections and falsehoods here re the authors' scholarship I posted here.
> 
> You don't want a thing.  But, I do.
> 
> What do I want?
> 
> ...
> 
> To make you 0-5 versus me in here.  Stay tuned.
Click to expand...



You've posted morons making unsupported assertions. The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.


----------



## IM2

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't handle the truth Correll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only spruik the lie!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

You are looking at supreme court rulings. So you just can't take the truth.


----------



## Flash

Uppity Negroes bitching because they aren't getting their reparations.  I think it is pathetic.  That is the divide.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> Uppity Negroes bitching because they aren't getting their reparations.  I think it is pathetic.  That is the divide.


Look at handout boy trying to talk.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.



No matter how many times you post the same, falsehood, it will not morph into the truth.

So yes, you continue doing what you've done here and post no proofs no evidence no facts to support your racist mindset.  Yes. Continue to embarrass yourself here, as a deceitful racist, who will never relinquish our White Privilege.


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the same, falsehood, it will not morph into the truth.
> 
> So yes, you continue doing what you've done here and post no proofs no evidence no facts to support your racist mindset.  Yes. Continue to embarrass yourself here, as a deceitful racist, who will never relinquish our White Privilege.
Click to expand...


Correll can't help himself ethos. He's a loser that is mad because he didn't get the pot of gold he thought every white man was entitled to just for being white.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Flash said:


> Uppity Negroes bitching because they aren't getting their reparations.  I think it is pathetic.  That is the divide.




Racist Caucasoids staying so, true, to their DNA/roots by logging in to play pretend that there's no such thing as White Privilege ---_as they enjoy life within that Privilege. _*Pathetic*_._


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> He's a loser that is mad because he didn't get the pot of gold he thought every white man was entitled to just for being white.



Yes. Yes, so so true.

That trifling rascal fukd-off his White Privilege, now he wants to go thru the remainder of life plagued with *'play pretend' syndrome* about it.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Guess who, is about to be 0-5 in here?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

https://www.racialequitytools.org/resourcefiles/mcintosh.pdf
*






Daily effects of white privilege *

I decided to try to work on myself at least by identifying some of the daily effects of white privilege in my life. I have chosen those conditions that I think in my case attach somewhat more to skin-color privilege than to class, religion, ethnic status, or geographic location, though of course all these other factors are intricately intertwined. As far as I can tell, my African American coworkers, friends, and acquaintances with whom I come into daily or frequent contact in this particular time, place and time of work cannot count on most of these conditions.

1. I can if I wish arrange to be in the company of people of my race most of the time.

2. I can avoid spending time with people whom I was trained to mistrust and who have learned to mistrust my kind or me.

3. If I should need to move, I can be pretty sure of renting or purchasing housing in an area which I can afford and in which I would want to live.

4. I can be pretty sure that my neighbors in such a location will be neutral or pleasant to me.
5. I can go shopping alone most of the time, pretty well assured that I will not be followed or harassed.

6. I can turn on the television or open to the front page of the paper and see people of my race widely represented.

7. When I am told about our national heritage or about "civilization," I am shown that people of my color made it what it is.

8. I can be sure that my children will be given curricular materials that testify to the existence of their race.

9. If I want to, I can be pretty sure of finding a publisher for this piece on white privilege.
10. I can be pretty sure of having my voice heard in a group in which I am the only member of my race.

11. I can be casual about whether or not to listen to another person's voice in a group in which s/he is the only member of his/her race.

12. I can go into a music shop and count on finding the music of my race represented, into a supermarket and find the staple foods which fit with my cultural traditions, into a hairdresser's shop and find someone who can cut my hair.

13. Whether I use checks, credit cards or cash, I can count on my skin color not to work against the appearance of financial reliability.

14. I can arrange to protect my children most of the time from people who might not like them.

15. I do not have to educate my children to be aware of systemic racism for their own daily physical protection.

16. I can be pretty sure that my children's teachers and employers will tolerate them if they fit school and workplace norms; my chief worries about them do not concern others' attitudes toward their race.

17. I can talk with my mouth full and not have people put this down to my color.

18. I can swear, or dress in second hand clothes, or not answer letters, without having people attribute these choices to the bad morals, the poverty or the illiteracy of my race.

19. I can speak in public to a powerful male group without putting my race on trial.

20. I can do well in a challenging situation without being called a credit to my race.

21. I am never asked to speak for all the people of my racial group.

22. I can remain oblivious of the language and customs of persons of color who constitute the world's majority without feeling in my culture any penalty for such oblivion.

23. I can criticize our government and talk about how much I fear its policies and behavior without being seen as a cultural outsider.

24. I can be pretty sure that if I ask to talk to the "person in charge", I will be facing a person of my race.

25. If a traffic cop pulls me over or if the IRS audits my tax return, I can be sure I haven't been singled out because of my race.

26. I can easily buy posters, post-cards, picture books, greeting cards, dolls, toys and children's magazines featuring people of my race.

27. I can go home from most meetings of organizations I belong to feeling somewhat tied in, rather than isolated, out-of-place, outnumbered, unheard, held at a distance or feared.

28. I can be pretty sure that an argument with a colleague of another race is more likely to jeopardize her/his chances for advancement than to jeopardize mine.

29. I can be pretty sure that if I argue for the promotion of a person of another race, or a program centering on race, this is not likely to cost me heavily within my present setting, even if my colleagues disagree with me.

30. If I declare there is a racial issue at hand, or there isn't a racial issue at hand, my race will lend me more credibility for either position than a person of color will have.


...


And I included this little



Spoiler



...I have met very few men who truly distressed about systemic, unearned male advantage and conferred dominance. And so one question for me and others like me is whether we will be like them, or whether we will get truly distressed, even outraged, about unearned race advantage and conferred dominance, and, if so, what we will do to lessen them. In any case, we need to do more work in identifying how they actually affect our daily lives.

Many, perhaps most, of our white students in the United States think that racism doesn't affect them because they are not people of color; they do not see "whiteness" as a racial identity. In addition, since race and sex are not the only advantaging systems at work, we need similarly to examine the daily experience of having age advantage, or ethnic advantage, or physical ability, or advantage related to nationality, religion, or sexual orientation.

Difficulties and angers surrounding the task of finding parallels are many. Since racism, sexism, and heterosexism are not the same, the advantages associated with them should not be seen as the same. In addition, it is hard to disentangle aspects of unearned advantage that rest more on social class, economic class, race, religion, sex, and ethnic identity that on other factors. Still, all of the oppressions are interlocking, as the members of the Combahee River Collective pointed out in their "Black Feminist Statement" of 1977.

One factor seems clear about all of the interlocking oppressions. They take both active forms, which we can see, and embedded forms, which as a member of the dominant groups one is taught not to see. In my class and place, I did not see myself as a racist because I was taught to recognize racism only in individual acts of meanness by members of my group, never in invisible systems conferring unsought racial dominance on my group from birth.

Disapproving of the system won't be enough to change them. I was taught to think that racism could end if white individuals changed their attitude. But a "white" skin in the United States opens many doors for whites whether or not we approve of the way dominance has been conferred on us. Individual acts can palliate but cannot end, these problems.

To redesign social systems we need first to acknowledge their colossal unseen dimensions. The silences and denials surrounding privilege are the key political surrounding privilege are the key political tool here. They keep the thinking about equality or equity incomplete, protecting unearned advantage and conferred dominance by making these subject taboo. Most talk by whites about equal opportunity seems to me now to be about equal opportunity to try to get into a position of dominance while denying that systems of dominance exist...



for good measure


----------



## IM2

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> https://www.racialequitytools.org/resourcefiles/mcintosh.pdf
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily effects of white privilege *
> 
> I decided to try to work on myself at least by identifying some of the daily effects of white privilege in my life. I have chosen those conditions that I think in my case attach somewhat more to skin-color privilege than to class, religion, ethnic status, or geographic location, though of course all these other factors are intricately intertwined. As far as I can tell, my African American coworkers, friends, and acquaintances with whom I come into daily or frequent contact in this particular time, place and time of work cannot count on most of these conditions.
> 
> 1. I can if I wish arrange to be in the company of people of my race most of the time.
> 
> 2. I can avoid spending time with people whom I was trained to mistrust and who have learned to mistrust my kind or me.
> 
> 3. If I should need to move, I can be pretty sure of renting or purchasing housing in an area which I can afford and in which I would want to live.
> 
> 4. I can be pretty sure that my neighbors in such a location will be neutral or pleasant to me.
> 5. I can go shopping alone most of the time, pretty well assured that I will not be followed or harassed.
> 
> 6. I can turn on the television or open to the front page of the paper and see people of my race widely represented.
> 
> 7. When I am told about our national heritage or about "civilization," I am shown that people of my color made it what it is.
> 
> 8. I can be sure that my children will be given curricular materials that testify to the existence of their race.
> 
> 9. If I want to, I can be pretty sure of finding a publisher for this piece on white privilege.
> 10. I can be pretty sure of having my voice heard in a group in which I am the only member of my race.
> 
> 11. I can be casual about whether or not to listen to another person's voice in a group in which s/he is the only member of his/her race.
> 
> 12. I can go into a music shop and count on finding the music of my race represented, into a supermarket and find the staple foods which fit with my cultural traditions, into a hairdresser's shop and find someone who can cut my hair.
> 
> 13. Whether I use checks, credit cards or cash, I can count on my skin color not to work against the appearance of financial reliability.
> 
> 14. I can arrange to protect my children most of the time from people who might not like them.
> 
> 15. I do not have to educate my children to be aware of systemic racism for their own daily physical protection.
> 
> 16. I can be pretty sure that my children's teachers and employers will tolerate them if they fit school and workplace norms; my chief worries about them do not concern others' attitudes toward their race.
> 
> 17. I can talk with my mouth full and not have people put this down to my color.
> 
> 18. I can swear, or dress in second hand clothes, or not answer letters, without having people attribute these choices to the bad morals, the poverty or the illiteracy of my race.
> 
> 19. I can speak in public to a powerful male group without putting my race on trial.
> 
> 20. I can do well in a challenging situation without being called a credit to my race.
> 
> 21. I am never asked to speak for all the people of my racial group.
> 
> 22. I can remain oblivious of the language and customs of persons of color who constitute the world's majority without feeling in my culture any penalty for such oblivion.
> 
> 23. I can criticize our government and talk about how much I fear its policies and behavior without being seen as a cultural outsider.
> 
> 24. I can be pretty sure that if I ask to talk to the "person in charge", I will be facing a person of my race.
> 
> 25. If a traffic cop pulls me over or if the IRS audits my tax return, I can be sure I haven't been singled out because of my race.
> 
> 26. I can easily buy posters, post-cards, picture books, greeting cards, dolls, toys and children's magazines featuring people of my race.
> 
> 27. I can go home from most meetings of organizations I belong to feeling somewhat tied in, rather than isolated, out-of-place, outnumbered, unheard, held at a distance or feared.
> 
> 28. I can be pretty sure that an argument with a colleague of another race is more likely to jeopardize her/his chances for advancement than to jeopardize mine.
> 
> 29. I can be pretty sure that if I argue for the promotion of a person of another race, or a program centering on race, this is not likely to cost me heavily within my present setting, even if my colleagues disagree with me.
> 
> 30. If I declare there is a racial issue at hand, or there isn't a racial issue at hand, my race will lend me more credibility for either position than a person of color will have.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> And I included this little
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have met very few men who truly distressed about systemic, unearned male advantage and conferred dominance. And so one question for me and others like me is whether we will be like them, or whether we will get truly distressed, even outraged, about unearned race advantage and conferred dominance, and, if so, what we will do to lessen them. In any case, we need to do more work in identifying how they actually affect our daily lives.
> 
> Many, perhaps most, of our white students in the United States think that racism doesn't affect them because they are not people of color; they do not see "whiteness" as a racial identity. In addition, since race and sex are not the only advantaging systems at work, we need similarly to examine the daily experience of having age advantage, or ethnic advantage, or physical ability, or advantage related to nationality, religion, or sexual orientation.
> 
> Difficulties and angers surrounding the task of finding parallels are many. Since racism, sexism, and heterosexism are not the same, the advantages associated with them should not be seen as the same. In addition, it is hard to disentangle aspects of unearned advantage that rest more on social class, economic class, race, religion, sex, and ethnic identity that on other factors. Still, all of the oppressions are interlocking, as the members of the Combahee River Collective pointed out in their "Black Feminist Statement" of 1977.
> 
> One factor seems clear about all of the interlocking oppressions. They take both active forms, which we can see, and embedded forms, which as a member of the dominant groups one is taught not to see. In my class and place, I did not see myself as a racist because I was taught to recognize racism only in individual acts of meanness by members of my group, never in invisible systems conferring unsought racial dominance on my group from birth.
> 
> Disapproving of the system won't be enough to change them. I was taught to think that racism could end if white individuals changed their attitude. But a "white" skin in the United States opens many doors for whites whether or not we approve of the way dominance has been conferred on us. Individual acts can palliate but cannot end, these problems.
> 
> To redesign social systems we need first to acknowledge their colossal unseen dimensions. The silences and denials surrounding privilege are the key political surrounding privilege are the key political tool here. They keep the thinking about equality or equity incomplete, protecting unearned advantage and conferred dominance by making these subject taboo. Most talk by whites about equal opportunity seems to me now to be about equal opportunity to try to get into a position of dominance while denying that systems of dominance exist...
> 
> 
> 
> for good measure



An impressive addition to the stone cold truth.


----------



## Flash

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uppity Negroes bitching because they aren't getting their reparations.  I think it is pathetic.  That is the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Caucasoids staying so, true, to their DNA/roots by logging in to play pretend that there's no such thing as White Privilege ---_as they enjoy life within that Privilege. _*Pathetic*_._
Click to expand...



Who gives a shit?  I get called the racist name of Cracker a lot more than I call Blacks Neggers.

The only thing is that I am a proud Cracker so they can kiss my Cracker ass.

I had to work very hard my entire life.  If that is Cracker Privileged then it is nothing to brag about. However unlike 50% of Negroes I have never been on welfare.


----------



## 22lcidw

A person's personality is one thing. Neighborhoods that turn themselves into prisons is another.  Privilege is the village. The ones Progs talk about but fail to deliver to many times. In the end the village takes care of the few as we see in those neighborhoods time after time.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the same, falsehood, it will not morph into the truth.
> 
> So yes, you continue doing what you've done here and post no proofs no evidence no facts to support your racist mindset.  Yes. Continue to embarrass yourself here, as a deceitful racist, who will never relinquish our White Privilege.
Click to expand...



1. I cut and pasted the FBI saying that from your own link. "No hard data", and you ignored that, and are counting it as "proving" something. YOu are either delusional or lying.

2. You are committed to pretending to believe in White Privilege to justify your support of racist anti-white policies. And you are fooling no one, not even yourself. You are the dishonest racist here, not I.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the same, falsehood, it will not morph into the truth.
> 
> So yes, you continue doing what you've done here and post no proofs no evidence no facts to support your racist mindset.  Yes. Continue to embarrass yourself here, as a deceitful racist, who will never relinquish our White Privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll can't help himself ethos. He's a loser that is mad because he didn't get the pot of gold he thought every white man was entitled to just for being white.
Click to expand...


I was born in the 20th century, well after the current national consensus on Civil RIghts was achieved.


So, I was raised and educated expecting equal treatment.


Your claim otherwise, is just an excuse for your support of a racist policies.


And you being a piece of shit liar. Fuck you.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the same, falsehood, it will not morph into the truth.
> 
> So yes, you continue doing what you've done here and post no proofs no evidence no facts to support your racist mindset.  Yes. Continue to embarrass yourself here, as a deceitful racist, who will never relinquish our White Privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I cut and pasted the FBI saying that from your own link. "No hard data", and you ignored that, and are counting it as "proving" something. YOu are either delusional or lying.
> 
> 2. You are committed to pretending to believe in White Privilege to justify your support of racist anti-white policies. And you are fooling no one, not even yourself. You are the dishonest racist here, not I.
Click to expand...



And you, are 0-5 in here.  Peggy McIntosh just murdered you.

And here's the FBI article, so readers here can get a veracious view of your dishonesty and your deceit that you've posted regarding this article:


...Increased attention toward the killing of black men and women by police throughout the past year has ignited national conversations on racism and law enforcement. From Freddie Gray in April 2015 to Deborah Danner — an “emotionally disturbed” woman fatally shot this week by an NYPD officer — protests around the country have forced many Americans to reassess how police engage with communities of color.

In light of — or perhaps despite — the increased scrutiny, FBI director James Comey told police officers at a national conference last Sunday that because of insufficient data on use of force, “Americans actually have no idea” whether racial bias in policing is really an epidemic. Pointing to current public outrage over police killings of African-Americans, Comey said “the absence of good information” and data has aided in the growing belief that police officers target particular communities.

READ MORE: Column: White people don’t understand the trauma of viral police-killing videos

“That is the narrative,” he told attendees of the International Association of Chiefs of Police. “It is a narrative driven by video images of real misconduct, possible misconduct and perceived misconduct.”

But even if there aren’t hard statistics, the problem of racial bias among police isn’t new. In fact, it’s been a concern of the FBI for at least a decade. Exactly 10 years ago this week, the FBI warned of the potential consequences — including bias — of white supremacist groups infiltrating local and state law enforcement, indicating it was a significant threat to national security.

In the 2006 bulletin, the FBI detailed the threat of white nationalists and skinheads infiltrating police in order to disrupt investigations against fellow members and recruit other supremacists. The bulletin was released during a period of scandal for many law enforcement agencies throughout the country, including a neo-Nazi gang formed by members of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department who harassed black and Latino communities. Similar investigations revealed officers and entire agencies with hate group ties in Illinois, Ohio and Texas.

Much of the bulletin has been redacted, but in it, the FBI identified white supremacists in law enforcement as a concern, because of their access to both “restricted areas vulnerable to sabotage” and elected officials or people who could be seen as “potential targets for violence.” The memo also warned of “ghost skins,” hate group members who don’t overtly display their beliefs in order to “blend into society and covertly advance white supremacist causes.”

“At least one white supremacist group has reportedly encouraged ghost skins to seek positions in law enforcement for the capability of alerting skinhead crews of pending investigative action against them,” the report read.

Problems with white supremacists in law enforcement have surfaced since that report. In 2014, two Florida officers — including a deputy police chief — were fired after an FBI informant outed them as members of the Ku Klux Klan. It marked the second time within five years that the agency uncovered an officer’s membership in the KKK. Several agencies nationwide have also launched investigations into personnel who may not be formal hate group members, but face allegations of race-based misconduct.

picture of him giving a Nazi salute surfaced on Facebook. And as recently as August, the Philadelphia Police Department launched an internal investigation after attendees of a Black Lives Matter rally outside the Democratic National Convention spotted an officer in charge of crowd control with a tattoo of the Nazi Party emblem on his forearm and posted the image on Instagram.

“Many people in these communities of color feel they have been the subject of police violence for decades,” said Samuel Jones, professor of law at the John Marshall School of Law in Chicago. “And when an officer engages in conduct that adds or enhances that divide, they are ultimately jeopardizing the integrity of their agencies and putting their fellow officers in danger.”

Policing in America has historically had racial implications. The earliest forms of organized law enforcement in the U.S. can be traced to slave patrols that tracked down escaped slaves, and overseers assigned to guard settler communities from Native Americans. In the centuries since, many law enforcement agencies directly participated in antagonizing communities of color, or provided a shield for others who did. But in the 10 years since the FBI’s initial warning, little has changed, Jones said.

Neither the FBI nor state and local law enforcement agencies have established systems for vetting personnel for potential supremacist links, he said. That task is left primarily to everyday citizens and nonprofit organizations like the Southern Poverty Law Center, one of few that tracks the growing number of hate groups in America.

“We catch them when we can, which means when we notice someone and check in the database,” said Heidi Beirich, director of the Intelligence Project at the Southern Poverty Law Center. The group is responsible for exposing an Alabama officer as a member of a white nationalist hate group, League of the South, after he spoke at their national conference in 2013. The officer was later fired.

“Obviously, we do not want people with white supremacist or other extremist views to be in such positions, so it is important to screen them out,” she added.

The First Amendment’s freedoms of association and expression mean it’s perfectly legal for anyone to join a hate group — as long as it’s for the purpose of legal activity — and still be a member of law enforcement. They can even serve in other positions of public office. But according to the FBI memo, the government can limit employment opportunities of members “when their memberships would interfere with their duties.” Jones says that’s problematic.

“I cannot imagine that the FBI today could issue a report concerning any kind of threat without people being alarmed and wanting immediate action,” he said. “But in this case there seems to be almost an acceptance of it. The thought is ‘it’s just ideology and they have a right to believe this.'”

In response to our inquiry, the FBI said it “routinely shares information about potential threats to better enable law enforcement” but does not “comment on specific law enforcement bulletins.”

There are, of course, police officers who recognize racial bias and are calling for change. At the same conference where FBI director James Comey spoke of the uncertainty of policing bias, the head of the International Association of Chiefs of Police [IACP], Terrence Cunningham apologized for what he called “historical mistreatment” of racial minorities.

“While we obviously cannot change the past, it is clear that we must change the future,” he said. “For our part, the first step is for law enforcement and the IACP to acknowledge and apologize for the actions of the past and the role that our profession has played in society’s historical mistreatment of communities of color.”

These conversations come as the Department of Justice announced it’s launching a national database on use of force and deaths in police custody.

For many like Jones, it’s another step toward accountability. But questions remain on how to tackle bias early on: One way to do that, he said, would involve screening would-be personnel for bias and supremacist ties, something the FBI acknowledged as a threat a decade before viral videos of police killings became nearly a weekly discussion.

As the nation continues to examine the role of race in law enforcement, many like Jones question whether scrutiny of the infiltration by white supremacists will move beyond the FBI’s acknowledgement a decade ago to specific action in the decades to come.

“There needs to more direct enforcement,” Jones said. “It’s one thing to issue a memo, and another to have continued action after it. There was a warning 10 years ago and nothing else since then.”

...

Now feel free to take more of this article, out of context, in order to preserve our White Privilege ---and feel free to post a link to any article where the FBI felt the need to warn America about Black Supremacists or Black gangbangers infiltrating law enforcement agencies as racist cops terrorizing White Americans.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uppity Negroes bitching because they aren't getting their reparations.  I think it is pathetic.  That is the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Caucasoids staying so, true, to their DNA/roots by logging in to play pretend that there's no such thing as White Privilege ---_as they enjoy life within that Privilege. _*Pathetic*_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I get called the racist name of Cracker a lot more than I call Blacks Neggers.
> 
> The only thing is that I am a proud Cracker so they can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> I had to work very hard my entire life.  If that is Cracker Privileged then it is nothing to brag about. However unlike 50% of Negroes I have never been on welfare.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. You benefitted all your life by government handouts white boy.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uppity Negroes bitching because they aren't getting their reparations.  I think it is pathetic.  That is the divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Caucasoids staying so, true, to their DNA/roots by logging in to play pretend that there's no such thing as White Privilege ---_as they enjoy life within that Privilege. _*Pathetic*_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I get called the racist name of Cracker a lot more than I call Blacks Neggers.
> 
> The only thing is that I am a proud Cracker so they can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> I had to work very hard my entire life.  If that is Cracker Privileged then it is nothing to brag about. However unlike 50% of Negroes I have never been on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You benefitted all your life by government handouts white boy.
Click to expand...



lol


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one opened with the FBI admitting there was no hard data to support their concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the same, falsehood, it will not morph into the truth.
> 
> So yes, you continue doing what you've done here and post no proofs no evidence no facts to support your racist mindset.  Yes. Continue to embarrass yourself here, as a deceitful racist, who will never relinquish our White Privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I cut and pasted the FBI saying that from your own link. "No hard data", and you ignored that, and are counting it as "proving" something. YOu are either delusional or lying.
> 
> 2. You are committed to pretending to believe in White Privilege to justify your support of racist anti-white policies. And you are fooling no one, not even yourself. You are the dishonest racist here, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you, are 0-5 in here.  Peggy McIntosh just murdered you.
> 
> And here's the FBI article, so readers here can get a veracious view of your dishonesty and your deceit that you've posted regarding this article:
> 
> 
> ...Increased attention toward the killing of black men and women by police throughout the past year has ignited national conversations on racism and law enforcement. From Freddie Gray in April 2015 to Deborah Danner — an “emotionally disturbed” woman fatally shot this week by an NYPD officer — protests around the country have forced many Americans to reassess how police engage with communities of color.
> 
> In light of — or perhaps despite — the increased scrutiny, FBI director James Comey told police officers at a national conference last Sunday that because of insufficient data on use of force, “Americans actually have no idea” whether racial bias in policing is really an epidemic. Pointing to current public outrage over police killings of African-Americans, Comey said “the absence of good information” and data has aided in the growing belief that police officers target particular communities.
> 
> READ MORE: Column: White people don’t understand the trauma of viral police-killing videos
> 
> “That is the narrative,” he told attendees of the International Association of Chiefs of Police. “It is a narrative driven by video images of real misconduct, possible misconduct and perceived misconduct.”
> 
> But even if there aren’t hard statistics, the problem of racial bias among police isn’t new. In fact, it’s been a concern of the FBI for at least a decade. Exactly 10 years ago this week, the FBI warned of the potential consequences — including bias — of white supremacist groups infiltrating local and state law enforcement, indicating it was a significant threat to national security.
> 
> In the 2006 bulletin, the FBI detailed the threat of white nationalists and skinheads infiltrating police in order to disrupt investigations against fellow members and recruit other supremacists. The bulletin was released during a period of scandal for many law enforcement agencies throughout the country, including a neo-Nazi gang formed by members of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department who harassed black and Latino communities. Similar investigations revealed officers and entire agencies with hate group ties in Illinois, Ohio and Texas.
> 
> Much of the bulletin has been redacted, but in it, the FBI identified white supremacists in law enforcement as a concern, because of their access to both “restricted areas vulnerable to sabotage” and elected officials or people who could be seen as “potential targets for violence.” The memo also warned of “ghost skins,” hate group members who don’t overtly display their beliefs in order to “blend into society and covertly advance white supremacist causes.”
> 
> “At least one white supremacist group has reportedly encouraged ghost skins to seek positions in law enforcement for the capability of alerting skinhead crews of pending investigative action against them,” the report read.
> 
> Problems with white supremacists in law enforcement have surfaced since that report. In 2014, two Florida officers — including a deputy police chief — were fired after an FBI informant outed them as members of the Ku Klux Klan. It marked the second time within five years that the agency uncovered an officer’s membership in the KKK. Several agencies nationwide have also launched investigations into personnel who may not be formal hate group members, but face allegations of race-based misconduct.
> 
> picture of him giving a Nazi salute surfaced on Facebook. And as recently as August, the Philadelphia Police Department launched an internal investigation after attendees of a Black Lives Matter rally outside the Democratic National Convention spotted an officer in charge of crowd control with a tattoo of the Nazi Party emblem on his forearm and posted the image on Instagram.
> 
> “Many people in these communities of color feel they have been the subject of police violence for decades,” said Samuel Jones, professor of law at the John Marshall School of Law in Chicago. “And when an officer engages in conduct that adds or enhances that divide, they are ultimately jeopardizing the integrity of their agencies and putting their fellow officers in danger.”
> 
> Policing in America has historically had racial implications. The earliest forms of organized law enforcement in the U.S. can be traced to slave patrols that tracked down escaped slaves, and overseers assigned to guard settler communities from Native Americans. In the centuries since, many law enforcement agencies directly participated in antagonizing communities of color, or provided a shield for others who did. But in the 10 years since the FBI’s initial warning, little has changed, Jones said.
> 
> Neither the FBI nor state and local law enforcement agencies have established systems for vetting personnel for potential supremacist links, he said. That task is left primarily to everyday citizens and nonprofit organizations like the Southern Poverty Law Center, one of few that tracks the growing number of hate groups in America.
> 
> “We catch them when we can, which means when we notice someone and check in the database,” said Heidi Beirich, director of the Intelligence Project at the Southern Poverty Law Center. The group is responsible for exposing an Alabama officer as a member of a white nationalist hate group, League of the South, after he spoke at their national conference in 2013. The officer was later fired.
> 
> “Obviously, we do not want people with white supremacist or other extremist views to be in such positions, so it is important to screen them out,” she added.
> 
> The First Amendment’s freedoms of association and expression mean it’s perfectly legal for anyone to join a hate group — as long as it’s for the purpose of legal activity — and still be a member of law enforcement. They can even serve in other positions of public office. But according to the FBI memo, the government can limit employment opportunities of members “when their memberships would interfere with their duties.” Jones says that’s problematic.
> 
> “I cannot imagine that the FBI today could issue a report concerning any kind of threat without people being alarmed and wanting immediate action,” he said. “But in this case there seems to be almost an acceptance of it. The thought is ‘it’s just ideology and they have a right to believe this.'”
> 
> In response to our inquiry, the FBI said it “routinely shares information about potential threats to better enable law enforcement” but does not “comment on specific law enforcement bulletins.”
> 
> There are, of course, police officers who recognize racial bias and are calling for change. At the same conference where FBI director James Comey spoke of the uncertainty of policing bias, the head of the International Association of Chiefs of Police [IACP], Terrence Cunningham apologized for what he called “historical mistreatment” of racial minorities.
> 
> “While we obviously cannot change the past, it is clear that we must change the future,” he said. “For our part, the first step is for law enforcement and the IACP to acknowledge and apologize for the actions of the past and the role that our profession has played in society’s historical mistreatment of communities of color.”
> 
> These conversations come as the Department of Justice announced it’s launching a national database on use of force and deaths in police custody.
> 
> For many like Jones, it’s another step toward accountability. But questions remain on how to tackle bias early on: One way to do that, he said, would involve screening would-be personnel for bias and supremacist ties, something the FBI acknowledged as a threat a decade before viral videos of police killings became nearly a weekly discussion.
> 
> As the nation continues to examine the role of race in law enforcement, many like Jones question whether scrutiny of the infiltration by white supremacists will move beyond the FBI’s acknowledgement a decade ago to specific action in the decades to come.
> 
> “There needs to more direct enforcement,” Jones said. “It’s one thing to issue a memo, and another to have continued action after it. There was a warning 10 years ago and nothing else since then.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Now feel free to take more of this article, out of context, in order to preserve our White Privilege ---and feel free to post a link to any article where the FBI felt the need to warn America about Black Supremacists or Black gangbangers infiltrating law enforcement agencies as racist cops terrorizing White Americans.
Click to expand...




Your article opens with admitting the lack of any hard data to support your "narrative".


THe article discusses how some provocative pictures and stories has given the impression of a problem.


That is not evidence there really is a problem. 


HOw can you read the above article and think that that supports your claims?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

...


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Your article opens with admitting the lack of any hard data to support your "narrative"...



Nope.  You are 0-5 because you misrepresented that statement in the article, as you pretend it is meaningful, while you disregard how the author then proved that that statement was meaningless ---*especially when the article then included plenty of hard data and links, to support the reality of White Privilege*.  One racist in the FBI cannot hide the facts, no matter how much he tried.

Yes, I even reposted a few of those examples below/hardcore data for you to realize that you, failed, at being deceitful about the article.  See, look:



Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> ... the problem of racial bias among police isn’t new. In fact, it’s been a concern of the FBI for at least a decade. Exactly 10 years ago this week, the FBI warned of the potential consequences — including bias — of white supremacist groups infiltrating local and state law enforcement, indicating it was a significant threat to national security.
> 
> In the 2006 bulletin, the FBI detailed the threat of white nationalists and skinheads infiltrating police...
> 
> ...including a neo-Nazi gang formed by members of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department who harassed black and Latino communities. Similar investigations revealed officers and entire agencies with hate group ties in Illinois, Ohio and Texas.
> 
> ...Much of the bulletin has been redacted, but in it, the FBI identified white supremacists in law enforcement as a concern, because of their access to both “restricted areas vulnerable to sabotage” and elected officials or people who could be seen as “potential targets for violence.”
> 
> ... memo also warned of “ghost skins,” hate group members who don’t overtly display their beliefs in order to “blend into society and covertly advance white supremacist causes.”
> 
> ... deputy police chief fired after an FBI informant outed them as members of the Ku Klux Klan. It marked the second time within five years that the agency uncovered an officer’s membership in the KKK.
> 
> ...Several agencies nationwide have also launched investigations into personnel who may not be formal hate group members, but face allegations of race-based misconduct.
> 
> ...Philadelphia Police Department launched an internal investigation after attendees of a Black Lives Matter rally outside the Democratic National Convention spotted an officer in charge of crowd control with a tattoo of the Nazi Party emblem on his forearm and posted the image on Instagram.
> 
> ...the Southern Poverty Law Center, one of few that tracks the growing number of hate groups in America.
> 
> There are, of course, police officers who recognize racial bias and are calling for change. At the same conference where FBI director James Comey spoke of the uncertainty of policing bias, the head of the International Association of Chiefs of Police [IACP], Terrence Cunningham apologized for what he called “historical mistreatment” of racial minorities.
> ...


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your article opens with admitting the lack of any hard data to support your "narrative"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  You are 0-5 because you misrepresented that statement in the article, as you pretend it is meaningful, while you disregard how the author then proved that that statement was meaningless ---*especially when the article then included plenty of hard data and links, to support the reality of White Privilege*.  One racist in the FBI cannot hide the facts, no matter how much he tried.
> 
> Yes, I even reposted a few of those examples below/hardcore data for you to realize that you, failed, at being deceitful about the article.  See, look:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the problem of racial bias among police isn’t new. In fact, it’s been a concern of the FBI for at least a decade. Exactly 10 years ago this week, the FBI warned of the potential consequences — including bias — of white supremacist groups infiltrating local and state law enforcement, indicating it was a significant threat to national security.
> 
> In the 2006 bulletin, the FBI detailed the threat of white nationalists and skinheads infiltrating police...
> 
> ...including a neo-Nazi gang formed by members of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department who harassed black and Latino communities. Similar investigations revealed officers and entire agencies with hate group ties in Illinois, Ohio and Texas.
> 
> ...Much of the bulletin has been redacted, but in it, the FBI identified white supremacists in law enforcement as a concern, because of their access to both “restricted areas vulnerable to sabotage” and elected officials or people who could be seen as “potential targets for violence.”
> 
> ... memo also warned of “ghost skins,” hate group members who don’t overtly display their beliefs in order to “blend into society and covertly advance white supremacist causes.”
> 
> ... deputy police chief fired after an FBI informant outed them as members of the Ku Klux Klan. It marked the second time within five years that the agency uncovered an officer’s membership in the KKK.
> 
> ...Several agencies nationwide have also launched investigations into personnel who may not be formal hate group members, but face allegations of race-based misconduct.
> 
> ...Philadelphia Police Department launched an internal investigation after attendees of a Black Lives Matter rally outside the Democratic National Convention spotted an officer in charge of crowd control with a tattoo of the Nazi Party emblem on his forearm and posted the image on Instagram.
> 
> ...the Southern Poverty Law Center, one of few that tracks the growing number of hate groups in America.
> 
> There are, of course, police officers who recognize racial bias and are calling for change. At the same conference where FBI director James Comey spoke of the uncertainty of policing bias, the head of the International Association of Chiefs of Police [IACP], Terrence Cunningham apologized for what he called “historical mistreatment” of racial minorities.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Since you insist on gish galloping, I will pick two points to address, based on what I want to address. 


1. The article you reference, opens with FBI, admitting there is no hard data to support their stated concerns. So, right there, you position is crap.


2. The "ris" in white hate groups, could just be a result of the increasing ease of forming "groups" online. There is no data on how many of these "Groups" are actually active, instead of just dead mailing lists, and there is no data on any growth in actual number of white supremacists. So, right there, your position is crap.


I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.




Nope.  I put forth an opinion, then used five (5) ironclad real life examples to validate my stance.

_*Whereas, you?*_

lol @ your refusal to ever validate your opinion with any proofs nor evidence nor facts. You continue to use only your whiny emotions, to refute my stance. And you want readers here, to accept that.

Your display in here, only proves that both you and Godboy have some colossal neurological problems.


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I put forth an opinion, then used five (5) ironclad real life examples to validate my stance.
> 
> _*Whereas, you?*_
> 
> lol you refuse to validate your opinion with any proofs nor evidence nor facts. You continue to use only your whiny emotions, to refute my stance.
> 
> And you want readers here, to accept that.
> 
> Your display in here, only proves that both you and Godboy have some colossal neurological problems.
Click to expand...





I pointed out, correctly the flaw in one of your points, ie the one about the supposed "rise" in white hate groups.


You did not even try to defend your point.


Because, on some level, you knew that it was bullshit when you made the claim.


There is no evidence that the supposed "rise" in white hate groups, is not just an online phenomenon based mostly of more and more dead mailing lists never being lost and forgotten.

The real way to support your claim of a rise in white hate groups, would be to document a rise in the number of members of such groups, showing an actual "rise" in the movement.


NONE of you libs have even tried that. 


Because on some level, you know it is all bullshit.



The Stone Cold Truth is that you lefites are the ones supporting racist policies and you rationalize your racism with lies that you cannot defend.


----------



## Godboy

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I put forth an opinion, then used five (5) ironclad real life examples to validate my stance.
> 
> _*Whereas, you?*_
> 
> lol @ your refusal to ever validate your opinion with any proofs nor evidence nor facts. You continue to use only your whiny emotions, to refute my stance. And you want readers here, to accept that.
> 
> Your display in here, only proves that both you and Godboy have some colossal neurological problems.
Click to expand...

Oh my god you are sooo boring.


----------



## Correll

Godboy said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I put forth an opinion, then used five (5) ironclad real life examples to validate my stance.
> 
> _*Whereas, you?*_
> 
> lol @ your refusal to ever validate your opinion with any proofs nor evidence nor facts. You continue to use only your whiny emotions, to refute my stance. And you want readers here, to accept that.
> 
> Your display in here, only proves that both you and Godboy have some colossal neurological problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god you are sooo boring.
Click to expand...


ALL he has is stonewalling, and he thinks he is being clever.


He is constantly being called on his bullshit, yet he acts like he thinks he is getting away with it.


HOw can he be so clueless?


----------



## Godboy

Correll said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I put forth an opinion, then used five (5) ironclad real life examples to validate my stance.
> 
> _*Whereas, you?*_
> 
> lol @ your refusal to ever validate your opinion with any proofs nor evidence nor facts. You continue to use only your whiny emotions, to refute my stance. And you want readers here, to accept that.
> 
> Your display in here, only proves that both you and Godboy have some colossal neurological problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god you are sooo boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL he has is stonewalling, and he thinks he is being clever.
> 
> 
> He is constantly being called on his bullshit, yet he acts like he thinks he is getting away with it.
> 
> 
> HOw can he be so clueless?
Click to expand...

There is something seriously off about that weirdo.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

lol @ these 2 harlequins.  You 2 fuktards  love being, *gluttons*, for the e-Punishment you absorb here.


----------



## IM2

No there isn't. He's strange to scum like you because he is the type of white person you assume doesn't exist. The pro white anti racist. You believe that racism is an inherent white trait and that for anyone to be non racist and white, they must be against white people. What he is doing is representing the best in white people so that those like me can understand that not all whites are  fucked up racist garbage like you.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

...'nuff said:




Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have refuted two of your gish galloping list, so all your list is refuted. That is what happens when you lump shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I put forth an opinion, then used five (5) ironclad real life examples to validate my stance.
> 
> _*Whereas, you?*_
> 
> lol @ your refusal to ever validate your opinion with any proofs nor evidence nor facts. You continue to use only your whiny emotions, to refute my stance. And you want readers here, to accept that.
> 
> Your display in here, only proves that both you and Godboy have some colossal neurological problems.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> lol @ these 2 harlequins.  You 2 fuktards  love being, *gluttons*, for the e-Punishment you absorb here.





I am amazed at your self delusion. You have done nearly nothing to support your premise. And what you have done, I have easily demolished, in seconds. 


That you think you are winning this, and not looking the fool, is incredible to me.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

IM2 said:


> No there isn't. He's strange to scum like you because he is the type of white person you assume doesn't exist. The pro white anti racist. You believe that racism is an inherent white trait and that for anyone to be non racist and white, they must be against white people. What he is doing is representing the best in white people so that those like me can understand that not all whites are  fucked up racist garbage like you.




This, is powerful.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> ...



_Hey do you think Obama exercised his White Privilege or was it Black racism?_  If any Caucasian members of U.S. Congress, in 2008, said they voted for Obama because he's lightskin/not too darkskinned?


lol


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey do you think Obama exercised his White Privilege or was it Black racism?_  If any Caucasian members of U.S. Congress, in 2008, said they voted for Obama because he's lightskin/not too darkskinned?
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



What the hell are you talking about?


"I don't know, not having been there and not seeing all the facts, what role race played," Obama said Wednesday night while taking questions after a White House news conference.

Cambridge authorities dropped disorderly conduct charges against Henry Louis Gates Jr. on Tuesday.

Obama defended Gates on Wednesday night, while admitting that he may be "a little biased," because Gates is a friend.

"But I think it's fair to say, No. 1, any of us would be pretty angry; No. 2, that the Cambridge police acted stupidly in arresting somebody when there was already proof that they were in their own home; and, No. 3 ... that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately."

The incident, Obama said, shows "how race remains a factor in this society."




Yeah, Obama wasnt' there, and didn't know that facts, but knew enough to "know" that race was part of it and that the white cop was acting stupidly.



Obama is a racist asshole and he never apologized for that.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Correll said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey do you think Obama exercised his White Privilege or was it Black racism?_  If any Caucasian members of U.S. Congress, in 2008, said they voted for Obama because he's lightskin/not too darkskinned?
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> "I don't know, not having been there and not seeing all the facts, what role race played," Obama said Wednesday night while taking questions after a White House news conference.
> 
> Cambridge authorities dropped disorderly conduct charges against Henry Louis Gates Jr. on Tuesday.
> 
> Obama defended Gates on Wednesday night, while admitting that he may be "a little biased," because Gates is a friend.
> 
> "But I think it's fair to say, No. 1, any of us would be pretty angry; No. 2, that the Cambridge police acted stupidly in arresting somebody when there was already proof that they were in their own home; and, No. 3 ... that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately."
> 
> The incident, Obama said, shows "how race remains a factor in this society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama wasnt' there, and didn't know that facts, but knew enough to "know" that race was part of it and that the white cop was acting stupidly.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a racist asshole and he never apologized for that.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you about that.

But I'll play along ---only because you brought up something here which, further, verifies that you live life as a vile racist who loves our White Privilege.

You're mad at Obama because long before he was U.S. President there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.

You blamed Obama as if it is, his fault, that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.

You are so racist, to whereas you focused on Obama, instead of focusing on a negro being arrested for breaking into his own house thanks in part to the long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.

You gladly focused on Obama but you will never, EVER, be honest enough to discuss the fact/the reality that that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

Now, let's try this again...



Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey do you think Obama exercised his White Privilege or was it Black racism?_  If any Caucasian members of U.S. Congress, in 2008, said they voted for Obama because he's lightskin/not too darkskinned?
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey do you think Obama exercised his White Privilege or was it Black racism?_  If any Caucasian members of U.S. Congress, in 2008, said they voted for Obama because he's lightskin/not too darkskinned?
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> "I don't know, not having been there and not seeing all the facts, what role race played," Obama said Wednesday night while taking questions after a White House news conference.
> 
> Cambridge authorities dropped disorderly conduct charges against Henry Louis Gates Jr. on Tuesday.
> 
> Obama defended Gates on Wednesday night, while admitting that he may be "a little biased," because Gates is a friend.
> 
> "But I think it's fair to say, No. 1, any of us would be pretty angry; No. 2, that the Cambridge police acted stupidly in arresting somebody when there was already proof that they were in their own home; and, No. 3 ... that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately."
> 
> The incident, Obama said, shows "how race remains a factor in this society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Obama wasnt' there, and didn't know that facts, but knew enough to "know" that race was part of it and that the white cop was acting stupidly.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a racist asshole and he never apologized for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you about that.
> 
> But I'll play along ---only because you brought up something here which, further, verifies that you live life as a vile racist who loves our White Privilege.
> 
> You're mad at Obama because long before he was U.S. President there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.
> 
> You blamed Obama as if it is, his fault, that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.
> 
> You are so racist, to whereas you focused on Obama, instead of focusing on a negro being arrested for breaking into his own house thanks in part to the long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately.
> 
> You gladly focused on Obama but you will never, EVER, be honest enough to discuss the fact/the reality that that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately
Click to expand...



IF Obama was right to attack the white cop, then why are you claiming that he apologized (when he did not)?


THe black professor was not arrested for breaking into his own house but for having a fit when stopped and questioned about it. 


YOu are the racist here. YOu support the attack on the white cop because of the actions of OTHER PEOPLE, based on his skin color.


Obama attacked the cop, based on the same racist assumptions. Which blew up in his face. Which was really undermining his support among normal Americans. So he handled it, with his Beer Summit, and his partisans in the media, lied and pretended to white Americans that it was an apology, when it was nothing of the sort.


----------



## IM2




----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


>





i call bullshit. Which lie is this? Is this the one where they lump Hispanics in with Whites?


----------



## IM2

*In 1995 whites were six times more likely to be killed by another white. In 2012, whites were six times more likely to be killed by another white. During that time whites lectured us about blacks killing blacks yet they have a major murder problem they are doing nothing about.




*​


----------



## satrebil

IM2 said:


>



Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate: 



 


http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf


But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:

Table 43

White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697

With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million

5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders. 
2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders. 

TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.


----------



## IM2

satrebil said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
Click to expand...


You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.


----------



## froggy

there are no living slaves now but the black still want to keep whining about slavery and that's the only reason racism will never end


----------



## IM2

froggy said:


> there are no living slaves now but the black still want to keep whining about slavery and that's the only reason racism will never end


Slavery is not the only issue. Racism by whites didn't stop when slavery ended. Racism won't end because whites won't stop being racists. This thread goes past slavery and we are in the 1930s so far. Start from the beginning and learn that there are whites that have never stopped practicing racism.


----------



## satrebil

IM2 said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.
Click to expand...


Basic math clearly escapes you. Why am I not surprised...


----------



## IM2

satrebil said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basic math clearly escapes you. Why am I not surprised...
Click to expand...


I did basic math.

7.8 million people were violent offenders. Not 283.8 million. So the only people that count in the tally are those who committed the violent crimes. I understand that since the math doesn't paint whitey favorably you are going to try talking about somebody's math skills, but its time whites like you faced the motherfucking truth. Your race has been the most violent race in this country. Your race is responsible for millions of killings, beatings, robberies, rapes and assaults since this nation started. So in 2020 it's time the lie whites have told themselves for over 200 years comes to an end.


----------



## satrebil

IM2 said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basic math clearly escapes you. Why am I not surprised...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did basic math.
> 
> 7.8 million people were violent offenders. Not 283.8 million. So the only people that count in the tally are those who committed the violent crimes. I understand that since the math doesn't paint whitey favorably you are going to try talking about somebody's math skills, but its time whites like you faced the motherfucking truth. Your race has been the most violent race in this country. Your race is responsible for millions of killings, beatings, robberies, rapes and assaults since this nation started. So in 2020 it's time the lie whites have told themselves for over 200 years comes to an end.
Click to expand...


Read what I wrote again, brainlet. At least make an _attempt_ at processing it. Your public school education is showing.


----------



## Correll

satrebil said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
Click to expand...




All of IM2 arguments seem to boil down to him playing stupid games. Or just flat out lying.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Another hypocritical gaslighting thread, from a racist asshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

satrebil said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basic math clearly escapes you. Why am I not surprised...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did basic math.
> 
> 7.8 million people were violent offenders. Not 283.8 million. So the only people that count in the tally are those who committed the violent crimes. I understand that since the math doesn't paint whitey favorably you are going to try talking about somebody's math skills, but its time whites like you faced the motherfucking truth. Your race has been the most violent race in this country. Your race is responsible for millions of killings, beatings, robberies, rapes and assaults since this nation started. So in 2020 it's time the lie whites have told themselves for over 200 years comes to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote again, brainlet. At least make an _attempt_ at processing it. Your public school education is showing.
Click to expand...


I read it the first time. It's the same dumb white racist argument I have read for over 20 years. There is only one way to accurately measure this and it is to use the participants in violent crime by race. If you can't do that, your assessment is inaccurate.


----------



## IM2

*How the Irish Became White*
*Art McDonald, Ph.D.*

Several weeks ago I participated in a three day anti-racism training workshop which was conducted here in Pittsburgh. The facilitators were Rev. Joe Brandt, Executive Director of Crossroads Ministry, and Ms. Barbara Jordan, a community organizer and educator from the Peoples Institute for Survival and Beyond, a New Orleans' based sister organization to Crossroads. Besides providing a very excellent and intense experience of just how systemic racism is in our society, on a more personal level it was a very rich reunion with these two highly skilled and committed trainers. I had spent a day with Barbara down in New Orleans during the UU Urban Church weekend this past January and she had a very good feeling about UUs. She was delighted to meet someone from Pittsburgh who "had eaten her food, in her community." Just as delightfully, Joe and I realized that we had shared a ministerial experience some years back in the South Bronx. We learned and talked about all of our mutual friends. What a treat for me. Crossroads Ministry is the group which Mel Hoover has collaborated with in developing our UU anti-racist training experiences, so there were nice personal connections all around.

Early on in the workshop there was an exercise which focused on "cultural racism and white cultural identity." Whites in the workshop were asked to talk about white culture. Most couldn't or wouldn't. The expression meant nothing to me. Nevertheless, we all struggled with it. As time went on we discovered that, in a sense, it was a trick question. The facilitators wanted the whites to struggle and to discover that the expression did have little or no content. Racial designations, white and black, are totally social constructs. "What then," they asked, "would you say about your culture? How would you define your culture and your relationship to it?" Though most of the whites had a difficult time talking about her/his culture - some resisted pretty strenuously - the trainers took a clear stand: if whites are to come to the multi-cultural table, they - we - must reclaim our individual cultural backgrounds. In many ways, we were reminded, African Americans are way ahead of European Americans in retaining their cultural identities.

In a sense, the exercise wasn't as tough for me as for some others. I immediately thought of Boston, Irish and Catholic. It was clear to me that's where this UU had to start; the music, the humor, the food - as limited as the menu is - the faith, the working class, it was all there. I was having a good time; it felt very good on many levels. In a conversation later in the workshop, Joe mentioned a recently published book entitled "How the Irish Became White." It's a book about Irish emigration, race, class and U.S. labor history. I knew immediately I had to get a copy and find out just what it was about.

It was a tough read. It was a story of primarily Irish Catholic emigration before and after the potato famine - roughly 1840 to the Civil War - and that people's struggle to survive in this white, Protestant world. It's a sympathetic yet tragic story of how race has been a defining characteristic in U.S. culture and how the race question has also plagued the white working class in this country. One might say that it is a story of how* the Irish exchanged their greenness for whiteness, and collaborated with the dominant white culture to continue the oppression of African Americans.*

Ironically, Irish Catholics came to this country as an oppressed race yet quickly learned that to succeed they had to in turn oppress their closest social class competitors, free Northern blacks. Back home these "native Irish or papists" suffered something very similar to American slavery under English Penal Laws. Yet, despite their revolutionary roots as an oppressed group fighting for freedom and rights, and despite consistent pleas from the great Catholic emancipator, Daniel O'Connell, to support the abolitionists, the newly arrived Irish-Americans judged that the best way of gaining acceptance as good citizens and to counter the Nativist movement was to cooperate in the continued oppression of African Americans. *Ironically, at the same time they were collaborating with the dominant culture to block abolition, they were garnering support from among Southern, slaveholding democrats for Repeal of the oppressive English Act of the Union back home. Some even convinced themselves that abolition was an English plot to weaken this country.*

Upon hearing of this position on the part of so many of his fellow countrymen now residing in the United States, in 1843 O'Connell wrote: "Over the broad Atlantic I pour forth my voice, saying, come out of such a land, you Irishmen; or, if you remain, and dare countenance the system of slavery that is supported there, we will recognize you as Irishmen no longer." It's a tragic story. In a letter published in the _Liberator_ in 1854, it was stated that "passage to the United States seems to produce the same effect upon the exile of Erin as the eating of the forbidden fruit did upon Adam and Eve. In the morning, they were pure, loving, and innocent; in the evening, guilty."

Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. *But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.*

An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."

*Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out.* They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.

*And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.* Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home. Imagine if the Irish had remained green after their arrival and formed an alliance with their fellow oppressed co-workers, the free blacks of the North. Imagine if they had chosen to include their black brothers and sisters in the union movement to wage a class battle against the dominant white culture which ruthlessly pitted them against one another.

Oh that there had been other Irish Americans such as the soldiers from St. Patrick's Battalion who fought on the side of Mexico in the War of 1848, who did remain green and fought against oppression. So perhaps we Irish in America must reclaim our greenness and, perhaps, our anti-racism trainers are right that we all must reclaim our cultural heritage and bring it to the multicultural table. The only stipulation is that we do it in a decidedly anti-racist manner and in solidarity with oppressed classes of people. Maybe we can all share in the sentiment proclaimed in the 1991 movie about Dublin, "The Commitments," when it was stated that "The Irish are the blacks of Europe, so say it loud, I'm black and I'm proud."

How the Irish Became White

This all part of the stone cold truth about America after slavery. Slavery did not end and the poof, white goodness came about. In some cases slavery existed under another name, convict leasing. And as for all the poor white immigrants that had it just as hard as blacks but pulled themselves up by the bootstraps without bitching or help from the government.

*THAT'S A MOTHER FUCKING LIE!*

You will be shown this very soon.


----------



## satrebil

IM2 said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basic math clearly escapes you. Why am I not surprised...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did basic math.
> 
> 7.8 million people were violent offenders. Not 283.8 million. So the only people that count in the tally are those who committed the violent crimes. I understand that since the math doesn't paint whitey favorably you are going to try talking about somebody's math skills, but its time whites like you faced the motherfucking truth. Your race has been the most violent race in this country. Your race is responsible for millions of killings, beatings, robberies, rapes and assaults since this nation started. So in 2020 it's time the lie whites have told themselves for over 200 years comes to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote again, brainlet. At least make an _attempt_ at processing it. Your public school education is showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it the first time. It's the same dumb white racist argument I have read for over 20 years. There is only one way to accurately measure this and it is to use the participants in violent crime by race. If you can't do that, your assessment is inaccurate.
Click to expand...


Like I said - basic math escapes you. 

Your argument is akin to saying "in the USA 500 white people/year die in car accidents but only 200 black people/year die in car accidents, therefore white people are worse drivers than black people" while ignoring that there's *six* times as many white people than black people. This is why percentages come into play. This is why virtually every statistic relating to the human condition is presented as "X per 100,000 people". Only a total moron would present data the way you are attempting to.

You want to prove your claim? Disprove my math. It's really that simple. And you can't.


----------



## satrebil

Correll said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of IM2 arguments seem to boil down to him playing stupid games. Or just flat out lying.
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## IM2

*1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos

satrebil said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did. And your assessment is totally wrong. There were only so many people arrested for violent crime and that's the number you use. People who were not arrested and did not commit a violent crime do not count. Whites commit 2.5 times the number of violent crimes than do blacks. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basic math clearly escapes you. Why am I not surprised...
Click to expand...



You really hate basic math, so you are angry at me because a stat gathered by other White people over the recent years claims that White people commit about 58-60% of all violent crimes every year in the USA.


----------



## IM2

satrebil said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brilliant meme there, guy. Except nobody I know has said blacks commit half the violent crime in America. They HAVE said they commit half of the MURDERS in the USA, which is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 307655
> 
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
> 
> 
> But let's delve deeper into the stupidity of your meme. Whites are 73% of the population. Blacks are 13% of the population. Here's the link to the UCR your meme cites:
> 
> Table 43
> 
> White arrests for violent crime: 5,626,140
> Black arrests for violent crime: 2,221,697
> 
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and whites being 73% of that, that's a pool of 240.9 million
> With a population of 330 million people in the USA, and blacks being 13% of that, that's a pool of 42.9 million
> 
> 5.6 million / 240.9 million = 2.3% of the white population are violent offenders.
> 2.2 million / 42.9 million = 5.1% of the black population are violent offenders.
> 
> TL;DR - Blacks are *OVER TWICE AS LIKELY* to be violent offenders than whites despite a population that's nearly *SIX* times smaller - and your meme confirms it. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of IM2 arguments seem to boil down to him playing stupid games. Or just flat out lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm just not blaming all the population in a race for the actions of a few.


----------



## IM2

*"I’m careful not to attribute any particular resistance or slight or opposition to race. But what I do believe is that if somebody didn’t have a problem with their daddy being employed by the federal government, and didn’t have a problem with the Tennessee Valley Authority electrifying certain communities, and didn’t have a problem with the interstate highway system being built, and didn’t have a problem with the GI Bill, and didn’t have a problem with the [Federal Housing Administration] subsidizing the suburbanization of America, and that all helped you build wealth and create a middle class — and then suddenly as soon as African Americans or Latinos are interested in availing themselves of those same mechanisms as ladders into the middle class, you now have a violent opposition to them — then I think you at least have to ask yourself the question of how consistent you are, and what’s different, and what’s changed."*

Barack Obama


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/




Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.


----------



## IM2

There are whites here who gladly posted that delusional comment from Booker T Washington. But they don't want to post this comment from a historical black leader that lived during the same time.

*"Most persons do not realize how far [the view that common oppression would create interracial solidarity] failed to work in the South, and it failed to work because the theory of race was supplemented by a carefully planned and slowly evolved method, which drove such a wedge between the white and black workers  that there probably are not today in the world two groups of workers with practically identical interests who hate and fear each other so deeply and persistently and who are kept so far apart that neither sees anything of common interest.

It must be remembered that the white group of laborers, while they received a low wage, were compensated in part by a sort of public and psychological wage. They were given public deference and titles of courtesy because they were white. They were admitted freely with all classes of white people to public functions, public parks, and the best schools. The police were drawn from their ranks, and the courts, dependent on their votes, treated them with such leniency as to encourage lawlessness. Their vote selected public officials, and while this had small effect upon the economic situation, it had great effect upon their personal treatment and the deference shown them. White schoolhouses were the best in the community, and conspicuously placed, and they cost anywhere from twice to ten times as much per capita as the colored schools. The newspapers specialized on news that flattered the poor whites and almost utterly ignored the Negro except in crime and ridicule."*

WEB Dubois, (_Black Reconstruction _[1935], 700-701)


----------



## IM2

*What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*

Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”

Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”

As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.

That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.

Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.

It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.

The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”

To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.

Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.

And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.

What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow

Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*
> 
> Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”
> 
> Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”
> 
> As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.
> 
> That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.
> 
> Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.
> 
> It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.
> 
> The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”
> 
> To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.
> 
> Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.
> 
> And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.
> 
> What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.






1. Trump is not racist.

2. Trump supporters are not racist.

3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.

4. You are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.
Click to expand...


I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*
> 
> Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”
> 
> Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”
> 
> As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.
> 
> That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.
> 
> Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.
> 
> It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.
> 
> The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”
> 
> To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.
> 
> Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.
> 
> And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.
> 
> What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump is not racist.
> 
> 2. Trump supporters are not racist.
> 
> 3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.
> 
> 4. You are a race baiting asshole.
Click to expand...


You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.

Racist motherfucker.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.
Click to expand...



The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*
> 
> Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”
> 
> Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”
> 
> As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.
> 
> That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.
> 
> Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.
> 
> It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.
> 
> The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”
> 
> To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.
> 
> Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.
> 
> And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.
> 
> What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump is not racist.
> 
> 2. Trump supporters are not racist.
> 
> 3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.
> 
> 4. You are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.
> 
> Racist motherfucker.
Click to expand...



I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.


You are the bad guy here, not me.


And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.

FOREVER.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.
Click to expand...


The facts are clear.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _

DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_

Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*
> 
> Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”
> 
> Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”
> 
> As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.
> 
> That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.
> 
> Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.
> 
> It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.
> 
> The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”
> 
> To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.
> 
> Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.
> 
> And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.
> 
> What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump is not racist.
> 
> 2. Trump supporters are not racist.
> 
> 3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.
> 
> 4. You are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.
> 
> Racist motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.
> 
> 
> You are the bad guy here, not me.
> 
> 
> And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.
> 
> FOREVER.
Click to expand...


On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*

You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are clear.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_
> 
> Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.
Click to expand...




Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.


Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have. 


I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*
> 
> Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”
> 
> Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”
> 
> As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.
> 
> That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.
> 
> Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.
> 
> It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.
> 
> The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”
> 
> To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.
> 
> Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.
> 
> And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.
> 
> What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump is not racist.
> 
> 2. Trump supporters are not racist.
> 
> 3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.
> 
> 4. You are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.
> 
> Racist motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.
> 
> 
> You are the bad guy here, not me.
> 
> 
> And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.
> 
> FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*
> 
> You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.
Click to expand...




So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.


The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen. 


You're welcome.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1 in 7 white families are now millionaires. For black families, it’s 1 in 50.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ikely-to-be-millionaires-as-a-generation-ago/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are clear.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_
> 
> Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.
> 
> 
> Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have.
> 
> 
> I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.
Click to expand...


Since this racist drivel you posted is not true let me give you the response this idiocy deserves.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow*
> 
> Over the weekend, an argument broke out online about the legacy of Jim Crow, sparked by comments that Joe Biden made in South Carolina about voter-suppression tactics being deployed by Republicans. “[Last] year, 24 states introduced or enacted at least 70 bills to curtail the right the vote … mostly directed at people of color,” the former vice-president and 2020 presidential candidate said. “We’ve got Jim Crow sneaking back in.”
> 
> Matt Lewis, a Daily Beast reporter and CNN commentator, tweeted in response, “Jim Crow? Aren’t there enough legitimate problems [with] Trump that Joe shouldn’t have to engage in such irresponsible hyperbole?” Lewis added in a follow-up tweet: “This sort of crying wolf is part of the reason I think a lot of working-class white voters are tuning out Democratic politicians — and ignoring their (otherwise valid) criticisms of Trump.”
> 
> As no shortage of respondents were quick to point out to Lewis, laws and practices that impede voting rights proliferate across the United States. Intimidation measures used under Jim Crow to keep black people away from the ballot box are echoed today by frivolous voter-fraud prosecutions pursued by local officials, and the varying degrees to which civilians have been empowered to challenge others’ right to vote. A version of the poll tax — a Jim Crow–era imposition that endowed the franchise with financial burdens that most black people could not shoulder — passed recently in the GOP-controlled Florida legislature, requiring re-enfranchised people with felony convictions to settle court fines and fees before getting their rights back.
> 
> That these and other such measures affect black would-be voters disproportionately is either the intended goal or a convenient side effect for Republicans, who seem congenitally unable to win the black vote in a fair fight.
> 
> Still, Lewis’s suggestion that we are not witnessing a literal resurgence of Jim Crow is worth engaging, particularly in light of his follow-up claim that Democrats “crying wolf” is why white working-class voters reject them. *The dynamic that he implies can be summarized thusly: Donald Trump is a racist, but rather than rebuke him because of his racism, many white working-class voters are driven into his fold because Democrats exaggerate how bad racism is.
> 
> It is an odd argument, and not only because white support for Republicans across class lines has historically been driven by GOP appeals to white bigotry, rather than despite them. It is especially odd because it assumes that Trump supporters would be motivated to fight racism — or at least not reject political figures who talk about it — if the stakes were presented to them in a measured and reasonable manner that accurately assessed the scope of the problem.
> 
> The reality is that the tone of such discussions has proven largely immaterial. The detonator is bringing up race at all. Writing for the right-leaning Niskanen Center, political scientist Matt Grossman points to a consistent theme in the literature about what motivated support for Trump in 2016. “Many people dislike group-based claims of structural disadvantage and the norms obligating their public recognition,” he writes. “Those voters saw Trump as their champion.”
> 
> To that end, evidence abounds in recent history that merely mentioning race or racism drives many white people, including Trump supporters, to more openly embrace racist platforms and attitudes. *White support for welfare plummets when respondents are led to believe that the sociopolitical standing of nonwhites is increasing relative to their own, according to recent research. A 2017 study found that Trump supporters were more likely to oppose a housing-assistance policy when it was advertised using the face of a black man rather than a white man.
> 
> Broadening the scope, when Trayvon Martin was killed in 2012, cries for justice were largely trans-partisan. Then President Obama said that the slain 17-year-old could have been his son. Suddenly, a conservative smear campaign was underway to cast the teen as a thug who deserved what he got. Neither violent rioting nor peaceful protests have much endeared black people demanding equal rights to most white Americans. From Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. to Colin Kaepernick, even the most inoffensive demonstrations have been met with majoritarian rebuke.
> 
> And that is to say nothing of the Trump supporters who are openly racist. Polling from Reuters–Ipsos in 2016 indicated that roughly 40 percent of Trump supporters thought black people were lazier than white people, while closer to half thought blacks were more violent and criminal.
> 
> What People Get Wrong About Today’s Republican Party and Jim Crow
> 
> Of course this doesn't apply when they want to create fake racial oppression against whites. So what we see here at USMB among republican trump supporting whites is the refusal to take responsibility to end racism. Instead the decide to become more racist when evidence of white racism gets presented to them. So what this says is they want the right to be openly racist to be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump is not racist.
> 
> 2. Trump supporters are not racist.
> 
> 3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.
> 
> 4. You are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.
> 
> Racist motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.
> 
> 
> You are the bad guy here, not me.
> 
> 
> And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.
> 
> FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*
> 
> You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.
> 
> 
> The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


You suffer from a degenerative brain disorder boy.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your act together, and stop bring down are numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are clear.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_
> 
> Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.
> 
> 
> Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have.
> 
> 
> I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this racist drivel you posted is not true let me give you the response this idiocy deserves.
Click to expand...




It's not true that school segregation is driven by white liberals who talk shit about multiculturalism, but put their own children in lily white private schools?


Ask some of your white lib allies, about their kids schools. Watch them get uncomfortable. 


Dumbass.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trump is not racist.
> 
> 2. Trump supporters are not racist.
> 
> 3. You race baiting libs, every time you cry racism, you tell people that are tired of being blamed for everything, that you are their enemy.
> 
> 4. You are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.
> 
> Racist motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.
> 
> 
> You are the bad guy here, not me.
> 
> 
> And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.
> 
> FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*
> 
> You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.
> 
> 
> The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You suffer from a degenerative brain disorder boy.
Click to expand...




I remember as a child visiting family and being shown a cavalry saber that some ancestor of mine carried in the Civil War, fighting on the side of the Union.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being blamed for what you do. Take responsibility for what you beleive and your actions racist white boy. No one gives a damn what you are tired of bitch. I am tired of your racism. So you can go take a mother fucking nap so you can stop being tired, because this is not going to stop.
> 
> Racist motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.
> 
> 
> You are the bad guy here, not me.
> 
> 
> And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.
> 
> FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*
> 
> You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.
> 
> 
> The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You suffer from a degenerative brain disorder boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember as a child visiting family and being shown a cavalry saber that some ancestor of mine carried in the Civil War, fighting on the side of the Union.
Click to expand...


So? The civil war didn't do anything for blacks but free them into a white killing spree.

At the time of "emancipation" 80 percent of Americas GNP was tied to slavery. America, not just the south. Blacks got none of the money. In January of 1865, Special Field Order 15 was issued. Special Field Orders No. 15 - Wikipedia In July 1865, Circular 13, Resource Sheet #7 was issued by General Howard which fully authorized the lease of 40 acres of land to the newly freed slaves. As a result of this action 40,000 former slaves began work on several hundred thousand acres of land.

President Andrew Johnson killed that by his doing so removed those 40,000 blacks off that land and destroyed any income they could make. Meanwhile Johnson advocated for the homestead act and wanted to take plantation land and distribute it to whites without money.

Johnson pardoned most of the confederate leaders and they regained their prior positions of state leadership. By doing this, Johnson unleashed a reign of terror on blacks that really was nothing short of attempted ethnic cleansing. Blacks were beaten, scalped, killed, set on fire with their bodies left in the streets to rot.

A representative from the Johnson administration traveled the south and reported seeing black women scalped, or had their ears cut off, thrown into rivers and drowned. Black men and boys were clubbed, beaten, shot, some chained on trees and burned to death. State to state this man witnessed the stench of dead decomposing black bodies hanging from tree limbs, lying in ditches, and piled up on the roadways.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took you off ignore for entertainment value. Learn the facts white boy. Because I am going to make an example out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are clear.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_
> 
> Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.
> 
> 
> Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have.
> 
> 
> I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this racist drivel you posted is not true let me give you the response this idiocy deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that school segregation is driven by white liberals who talk shit about multiculturalism, but put their own children in lily white private schools?
> 
> 
> Ask some of your white lib allies, about their kids schools. Watch them get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


I don't need to ask anybody, because nothing you say is ever true.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Preach it.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing wrong. You are holding me responsible for shit that was done long ago, or shit that you just assume I have done/or am doing.
> 
> 
> You are the bad guy here, not me.
> 
> 
> And I know this will not stop. I will be in your face for the rest of your life. And when I am gone, there were be another "white boy" to be in the face of your replacement.
> 
> FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*
> 
> You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.
> 
> 
> The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You suffer from a degenerative brain disorder boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember as a child visiting family and being shown a cavalry saber that some ancestor of mine carried in the Civil War, fighting on the side of the Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? The civil war didn't do anything for blacks but free them into a white killing spree.
> 
> At the time of "emancipation" 80 percent of Americas GNP was tied to slavery. America, not just the south. Blacks got none of the money.....
Click to expand...




Yeah, that sounds like complete bullshit. And you know it, or you would not have tried to "support it" with emotional tales of suffering and woe.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear. You need to get your act together. Stop having kids before marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_
> 
> Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.
> 
> 
> Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have.
> 
> 
> I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this racist drivel you posted is not true let me give you the response this idiocy deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that school segregation is driven by white liberals who talk shit about multiculturalism, but put their own children in lily white private schools?
> 
> 
> Ask some of your white lib allies, about their kids schools. Watch them get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to ask anybody, because nothing you say is ever true.
Click to expand...




Who is your closest white friend? Where does he/she send their kids to school? Public or Private?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.” _
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*
> 
> You are being held responsible for the continuing maintenance of the system created by your ancestors. That whining you do goes nowhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.
> 
> 
> The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You suffer from a degenerative brain disorder boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember as a child visiting family and being shown a cavalry saber that some ancestor of mine carried in the Civil War, fighting on the side of the Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? The civil war didn't do anything for blacks but free them into a white killing spree.
> 
> At the time of "emancipation" 80 percent of Americas GNP was tied to slavery. America, not just the south. Blacks got none of the money.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds like complete bullshit. And you know it, or you would not have tried to "support it" with emotional tales of suffering and woe.
Click to expand...


The facts are what they are. I know you don't understand anything about facts, so I take that into account while I laugh at the expected ignorant reply  you will try giving.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are clear.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> DEMOS_-“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”_
> 
> Public policy is the problem. Having kids before marriage is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.
> 
> 
> Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have.
> 
> 
> I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this racist drivel you posted is not true let me give you the response this idiocy deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that school segregation is driven by white liberals who talk shit about multiculturalism, but put their own children in lily white private schools?
> 
> 
> Ask some of your white lib allies, about their kids schools. Watch them get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to ask anybody, because nothing you say is ever true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your closest white friend? Where does he/she send their kids to school? Public or Private?
Click to expand...


My white friends all went to public school with me. Dumb ass.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that there are other people that agree with you? Wow. That would be shocking if I did not already know that.
> 
> 
> The system created by my ancestors was all about helping you out. From my ancestors who fought for the Union, to my ancestors who voted for pro-civil rights presidents and congressmen.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suffer from a degenerative brain disorder boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember as a child visiting family and being shown a cavalry saber that some ancestor of mine carried in the Civil War, fighting on the side of the Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? The civil war didn't do anything for blacks but free them into a white killing spree.
> 
> At the time of "emancipation" 80 percent of Americas GNP was tied to slavery. America, not just the south. Blacks got none of the money.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds like complete bullshit. And you know it, or you would not have tried to "support it" with emotional tales of suffering and woe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are what they are. I know you don't understand anything about facts, so I take that into account while I laugh at the expected ignorant reply  you will try giving.
Click to expand...




80 per cent of America's economy was not "tied" to slavery in 1863.


That is not a "fact", that is you race baiters playing games with statistics to support your race based hate.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop[ having kids before marriage. Form two parent families so that you don't bring down schools with your very presence, and desegregation in education will happen naturally.
> 
> 
> Right now, all those white libs who pretend to respect you to your face? They are the ones putting their kids into private schools to avoid you and the problems you have.
> 
> 
> I've talked to white libs about it. They feel bad when they do it. But they just can't put their children's well being behind their need to virtue signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this racist drivel you posted is not true let me give you the response this idiocy deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that school segregation is driven by white liberals who talk shit about multiculturalism, but put their own children in lily white private schools?
> 
> 
> Ask some of your white lib allies, about their kids schools. Watch them get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to ask anybody, because nothing you say is ever true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your closest white friend? Where does he/she send their kids to school? Public or Private?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My white friends all went to public school with me. Dumb ass.
Click to expand...





Everyone noticed that you changed the subject there. Coward.


Where does your closest white friend send HIS kids NOW?



Do you realize that I am the only person on this site, who is showing you the respect of taking what you say, seriously?


----------



## IM2

_Awww...the poor snowflakes. Who the hell isn't "wounded"? Hundreds of thousands of Irish people came here under indentured servitude, which wasn't much better than slavery. _

That opinion is one of the greatest examples of falsehood that has manifested itself in the discourse about racism in America. For years I even believed that. I remember reading a book titled _“Trinity”_ written by Leon Uris about a fictional hero of the Irish resistance named Conor Larkin. The story detailed the treatment of the Irish from the 1700’s until the 1916 uprising. Yes, the Irish were treated terribly in Europe and when they first came to America. But they were not slaves. Irish historians such as Liam Hogan have made this crystal clear.  The Irish were indentured servants and not slaves. The fallacy in using indentured servitude as an argument lies in the fact that indentured servitude was a contractual agreement made between 2 or more parties. One party agreed that for payment of passage to America, the individual(s) would work for a specified term to repay the cost of passage. To say it was not much better than slavery is simply a lie. Slavery was permanent. Slavery was also generational. If you we born into a slave family, you were a slave. When you had children, they were slaves. There was no 7 years and a headright. When the master died, the slaves went to his widow. When the widow died, the slaves went to the children.

Certainly, the Irish did endure difficulties. The general argument in order to dismiss or derail conversations about the treatment of blacks, is that everybody had it tough. That is true, but everybody else CHOSE to come to America. No matter what diversion is used, Africans sold Africans to whites. The shipping companies were not owned by Africans. Nor does it appear that the more than 10 million Africans shipped across the Atlantic made any contractual agreement to perform labor in return for passage. So yes, the Europeans that chose to come here with little or nothing did struggle. But the various European ethnic groups had one thing they used to lift themselves up. And they used it to step on others- the race card.

_“Whiteness is a social construct, and one with concrete benefits. Being white in the U.S. has long meant better jobs and opportunities, and an escape from persecution based on appearance and culture. Although these structural advantages remain, the meaning of whiteness is still hotly debated.”
_
*Sarah Kendzior, How do you become “white” in America?*

Now let us understand how those who claim today to have suffered like blacks did not. I will cite 2 groups, the Irish and the Polish. Both groups upon coming to this country were considered lesser, inferior, or plain just not white. In the north, Irish and blacks competed for the same jobs, or should I say, were relegated to low wage, menial labor. Irish and blacks in the north lived in the same communities. Both groups mixed socially, intermarried and had bi racial children.  The green was the black when and where no blacks existed.

_“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. _

_An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." _

_Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. _

_And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_

*Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> _Awww...the poor snowflakes. Who the hell isn't "wounded"? Hundreds of thousands of Irish people came here under indentured servitude, which wasn't much better than slavery. _
> 
> That opinion is one of the greatest examples of falsehood that has manifested itself in the discourse about racism in America. For years I even believed that. I remember reading a book titled _“Trinity”_ written by Leon Uris about a fictional hero of the Irish resistance named Conor Larkin. The story detailed the treatment of the Irish from the 1700’s until the 1916 uprising. Yes, the Irish were treated terribly in Europe and when they first came to America. But they were not slaves. Irish historians such as Liam Hogan have made this crystal clear.  The Irish were indentured servants and not slaves. The fallacy in using indentured servitude as an argument lies in the fact that indentured servitude was a contractual agreement made between 2 or more parties. One party agreed that for payment of passage to America, the individual(s) would work for a specified term to repay the cost of passage. To say it was not much better than slavery is simply a lie. Slavery was permanent. Slavery was also generational. If you we born into a slave family, you were a slave. When you had children, they were slaves. There was no 7 years and a headright. When the master died, the slaves went to his widow. When the widow died, the slaves went to the children.
> 
> Certainly, the Irish did endure difficulties. The general argument in order to dismiss or derail conversations about the treatment of blacks, is that everybody had it tough. That is true, but everybody else CHOSE to come to America. No matter what diversion is used, Africans sold Africans to whites. The shipping companies were not owned by Africans. Nor does it appear that the more than 10 million Africans shipped across the Atlantic made any contractual agreement to perform labor in return for passage. So yes, the Europeans that chose to come here with little or nothing did struggle. But the various European ethnic groups had one thing they used to lift themselves up. And they used it to step on others- the race card.
> 
> _“Whiteness is a social construct, and one with concrete benefits. Being white in the U.S. has long meant better jobs and opportunities, and an escape from persecution based on appearance and culture. Although these structural advantages remain, the meaning of whiteness is still hotly debated.”
> _
> *Sarah Kendzior, How do you become “white” in America?*
> 
> Now let us understand how those who claim today to have suffered like blacks did not. I will cite 2 groups, the Irish and the Polish. Both groups upon coming to this country were considered lesser, inferior, or plain just not white. In the north, Irish and blacks competed for the same jobs, or should I say, were relegated to low wage, menial labor. Irish and blacks in the north lived in the same communities. Both groups mixed socially, intermarried and had bi racial children.  The green was the black when and where no blacks existed.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. _
> 
> _An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." _
> 
> _Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. _
> 
> _And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*






1. The point in pointing out that other people had it tough, is not to minimize slavery. That was your strawman. Everything you wrote that attacked that, is you playing with yourself.


2. Yes. For a long time, whites discriminated against blacks. Thanks for reminding us. Again. 

3. The Irish did not have a plan, nor did they join in in oppressing blacks to achieve "whiteness". You are pretending an ethnic group over generations, operated as a single entity. That is goofy of you.


----------



## IM2

With the public in the U.S. and Latin America becoming increasingly skeptical of the war on drugs, key figures in a scandal that once rocked the Central Intelligence Agency are coming forward to tell their stories in a new documentary and in a series of interviews with The Huffington Post.

More than 18 years have passed since Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist Gary Webb stunned the world with his “Dark Alliance” newspaper series investigating the connections between the CIA, a crack cocaine explosion in the predominantly African-American neighborhoods of South Los Angeles, and the Nicaraguan Contra fighters — scandalous implications that outraged LA’s black community, severely damaged the intelligence agency’s reputation and launched a number of federal investigations.

It did not end well for Webb, however. Major media, led by The New York Times, Washington Post and Los Angeles Times, worked to discredit his story. Under intense pressure, Webb’s top editor abandoned him. Webb was drummed out of journalism. One LA Times reporter recently apologized for his leading role in the assault on Webb, but it came too late. Webb died in 2004 from an apparent suicide. Obituaries referred to his investigation as “discredited.” 

Now, Webb’s bombshell expose is being explored anew in a documentary, “Freeway: Crack in the System,” directed by Marc Levin, which tells the story of “Freeway” Rick Ross, who created a crack empire in LA during the 1980s and is a key figure in Webb’s “Dark Alliance” narrative. The documentary is being released after the major motion picture “Kill The Messenger,” which features Jeremy Renner in the role of Webb and hits theaters on Friday.

Webb’s investigation was published in the summer of 1996 in the San Jose Mercury News. In it, he reported that a drug ring that sold millions of dollars worth of cocaine in Los Angeles was funneling its profits to the CIA’s army in Nicaragua, known as the Contras.

Webb’s original anonymous source for his series was Coral Baca, a confidante of Nicaraguan dealer Rafael Cornejo. Baca, Ross and members of his “Freeway boys” crew; cocaine importer and distributor Danilo Blandon; and LA Sheriff’s Deputy Robert Juarez all were interviewed for Levin’s film.

The dual release of the feature film and the documentary, along with the willingness of long-hesitant sources to come forward, suggests that Webb may have the last word after all. 

* * * * *

Webb’s entry point into the sordid tale of corruption was through Baca, a ghostlike figure in the Contra-cocaine narrative who has given precious few interviews over the decades. Her name was revealed in Webb’s 1998 book on the scandal, but was removed at her request in the paperback edition. Levin connected HuffPost with Baca and she agreed to an interview at a cafe in San Francisco. She said that she and Webb didn’t speak for years after he revealed her name, in betrayal of the conditions under which they spoke. He eventually apologized, said Baca, who is played by Paz Vega in “Kill The Messenger.”

The major media that worked to undermine Webb’s investigation acknowledged that Blandon was a major drug-runner as well as a Contra supporter, and that Ross was a leading distributor. But those reports questioned how much drug money Blandon and his boss Norwin Meneses turned over to the Contras, and whether the Contras were aware of the source of the funds.

During her interview with HuffPost, Baca recounted meeting Contra leader Adolfo Calero multiple times in the 1980s at Contra fundraisers in the San Francisco Bay Area. He would personally pick up duffel bags full of drug money, she said, which it was her job to count for Cornejo. There was no question, she said, that Calero knew precisely how the money had been earned. Meneses’ nickname, after all, was El Rey De Las Drogas — The King of Drugs.

“If he was stupid and had a lobotomy,” he might not have known it was drug money, Baca said. “He knew exactly what it was. He didn’t care. He was there to fund the Contras, period.” (Baca made a similar charge confidentially to the Department of Justice for its 1997 review of Webb’s allegations, as well as further allegations the investigators rejected.)

Indeed, though the mainstream media at the time worked to poke holes in Webb’s findings, believing that the Contra operation was not involved with drug-running takes an enormous suspension of disbelief. Even before Webb’s series was published, numerous government investigations and news reports had linked America’s support for the Nicaraguan rebels with drug trafficking.

After The Associated Press reported on these connections in 1985, for example, more than a decade before Webb, then-Sen. John Kerry (D-Mass.) launched a congressional investigation. In 1989, Kerry released a detailed report claiming that not only was there “considerable evidence” linking the Contra effort to trafficking of drugs and weapons, but that the U.S. government knew about it.

Key Figures In CIA-Crack Cocaine Scandal Begin To Come Forward | HuffPost

The REPUBLICAN Reagan/Bush Administration allowed crack to be put in the black community and created a scourge still being dealt with today. This is the stone cold truth of American racism and NOBODY can refute this no matter what kind of snide remarks they make in every thread about white racism that's presented here.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> The REPUBLICAN Reagan/Bush Administration allowed crack to be put in the black community and created a scourge still being dealt with today. This is the stone cold truth of American racism and NOBODY can refute this no matter what kind of snide remarks they make in every thread about white racism that's presented here.



Dumbassed bullshit.

If the government put crack into the black community, it was because the black community was buying it.  

Any dick who wants to make this case has to prove that it was targeted at blacks because they were black.  

No white increase in crack.

And the story still isn't totally proven.  It's all assertions at this point with some key points of interpretation.

Another example of a fucked up black racist who does not know what racism is.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?

YOU are WHY racism exists in America.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Awww...the poor snowflakes. Who the hell isn't "wounded"? Hundreds of thousands of Irish people came here under indentured servitude, which wasn't much better than slavery. _
> 
> That opinion is one of the greatest examples of falsehood that has manifested itself in the discourse about racism in America. For years I even believed that. I remember reading a book titled _“Trinity”_ written by Leon Uris about a fictional hero of the Irish resistance named Conor Larkin. The story detailed the treatment of the Irish from the 1700’s until the 1916 uprising. Yes, the Irish were treated terribly in Europe and when they first came to America. But they were not slaves. Irish historians such as Liam Hogan have made this crystal clear.  The Irish were indentured servants and not slaves. The fallacy in using indentured servitude as an argument lies in the fact that indentured servitude was a contractual agreement made between 2 or more parties. One party agreed that for payment of passage to America, the individual(s) would work for a specified term to repay the cost of passage. To say it was not much better than slavery is simply a lie. Slavery was permanent. Slavery was also generational. If you we born into a slave family, you were a slave. When you had children, they were slaves. There was no 7 years and a headright. When the master died, the slaves went to his widow. When the widow died, the slaves went to the children.
> 
> Certainly, the Irish did endure difficulties. The general argument in order to dismiss or derail conversations about the treatment of blacks, is that everybody had it tough. That is true, but everybody else CHOSE to come to America. No matter what diversion is used, Africans sold Africans to whites. The shipping companies were not owned by Africans. Nor does it appear that the more than 10 million Africans shipped across the Atlantic made any contractual agreement to perform labor in return for passage. So yes, the Europeans that chose to come here with little or nothing did struggle. But the various European ethnic groups had one thing they used to lift themselves up. And they used it to step on others- the race card.
> 
> _“Whiteness is a social construct, and one with concrete benefits. Being white in the U.S. has long meant better jobs and opportunities, and an escape from persecution based on appearance and culture. Although these structural advantages remain, the meaning of whiteness is still hotly debated.”
> _
> *Sarah Kendzior, How do you become “white” in America?*
> 
> Now let us understand how those who claim today to have suffered like blacks did not. I will cite 2 groups, the Irish and the Polish. Both groups upon coming to this country were considered lesser, inferior, or plain just not white. In the north, Irish and blacks competed for the same jobs, or should I say, were relegated to low wage, menial labor. Irish and blacks in the north lived in the same communities. Both groups mixed socially, intermarried and had bi racial children.  The green was the black when and where no blacks existed.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. _
> 
> _An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." _
> 
> _Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. _
> 
> _And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The point in pointing out that other people had it tough, is not to minimize slavery. That was your strawman. Everything you wrote that attacked that, is you playing with yourself.
> 
> 
> 2. Yes. For a long time, whites discriminated against blacks. Thanks for reminding us. Again.
> 
> 3. The Irish did not have a plan, nor did they join in in oppressing blacks to achieve "whiteness". You are pretending an ethnic group over generations, operated as a single entity. That is goofy of you.
Click to expand...


Goofy ==> Normal (in this case)

Another bullshit line of reasoning that ends with the claim of institutional racism.  It gets real boring after a while.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?
> 
> YOU are WHY racism exists in America.
Click to expand...


No, she does not.

She spouts it all the time.

And has no idea what she is talking about.


----------



## 007

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?
> 
> YOU are WHY racism exists in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she does not.
> 
> She spouts it all the time.
> 
> And has no idea what she is talking about.
Click to expand...

Well surely that's all I ever see from that idiot... just racist crap, none stop.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?
> 
> YOU are WHY racism exists in America.
Click to expand...


There is no racism here. Pointing out the things whites are doing is not racism. And your second sentence is straight retard. This is the race and racism section. Race will be talked about and whites are a  race. You don't say shit to whites, so don't say shit to me.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?
> 
> YOU are WHY racism exists in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she does not.
> 
> She spouts it all the time.
> 
> And has no idea what she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well surely that's all I ever see from that idiot... just racist crap, none stop.
Click to expand...


Show me the racist posts in this thread I have made.


----------



## IM2

Sun Devil, I am a man. I know your fellow stormfront butt buddies think differently, but that's their problem. And since I have provided supreme court decisions, it stands to reason that I am pretty much stating legal fact. The stone cold truth is hard for whites like you. Because you want to come here and post up your racist drivel about blacks with no interruptions.


----------



## IM2

The stone cold truth is hard for the white racist. Because it destroys the belief in their inherent superiority. So when that is challenged, they must lash out. And when they do, you come  to understand that whites who  practice racism do so because they are minor league insecure losers.

This is how it's going to be racists. You can work to end racism or we will go the distance. There is no other choice that you will be given. Whining about a racism that isn't in existence is not going to stop the consistent revealing of the stone cold truth. So you can keep crying or end the racism. And that's the bottom line because IM said so.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

007 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?
> 
> YOU are WHY racism exists in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she does not.
> 
> She spouts it all the time.
> 
> And has no idea what she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well surely that's all I ever see from that idiot... just racist crap, none stop.
Click to expand...


Fucking A.

100% bullshit, 100% of the time.

Constant bleating about whites...."but I am no racist".

Can't connect an argument to an assertion...."but I am no racist".

Constantly concluding shit about whites with no coherent support...."but I am not racist."

And if you disagree with her......you are a racist.

Even though she can't provide one ounce of support for such a claim.

Every thread she starts is a big bulging bag of batshit.


----------



## 007

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever post anything other than BLACK RACIST RAGE AGAINST WHITEY bull shit?
> 
> YOU are WHY racism exists in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she does not.
> 
> She spouts it all the time.
> 
> And has no idea what she is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well surely that's all I ever see from that idiot... just racist crap, none stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking A.
> 
> 100% bullshit, 100% of the time.
> 
> Constant bleating about whites...."but I am no racist".
> 
> Can't connect an argument to an assertion...."but I am no racist".
> 
> Constantly concluding shit about whites with no coherent support...."but I am not racist."
> 
> And if you disagree with her......you are a racist.
> 
> Even though she can't provide one ounce of support for such a claim.
> 
> Every thread she starts is a big bulging bag of batshit.
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## Correll

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Awww...the poor snowflakes. Who the hell isn't "wounded"? Hundreds of thousands of Irish people came here under indentured servitude, which wasn't much better than slavery. _
> 
> That opinion is one of the greatest examples of falsehood that has manifested itself in the discourse about racism in America. For years I even believed that. I remember reading a book titled _“Trinity”_ written by Leon Uris about a fictional hero of the Irish resistance named Conor Larkin. The story detailed the treatment of the Irish from the 1700’s until the 1916 uprising. Yes, the Irish were treated terribly in Europe and when they first came to America. But they were not slaves. Irish historians such as Liam Hogan have made this crystal clear.  The Irish were indentured servants and not slaves. The fallacy in using indentured servitude as an argument lies in the fact that indentured servitude was a contractual agreement made between 2 or more parties. One party agreed that for payment of passage to America, the individual(s) would work for a specified term to repay the cost of passage. To say it was not much better than slavery is simply a lie. Slavery was permanent. Slavery was also generational. If you we born into a slave family, you were a slave. When you had children, they were slaves. There was no 7 years and a headright. When the master died, the slaves went to his widow. When the widow died, the slaves went to the children.
> 
> Certainly, the Irish did endure difficulties. The general argument in order to dismiss or derail conversations about the treatment of blacks, is that everybody had it tough. That is true, but everybody else CHOSE to come to America. No matter what diversion is used, Africans sold Africans to whites. The shipping companies were not owned by Africans. Nor does it appear that the more than 10 million Africans shipped across the Atlantic made any contractual agreement to perform labor in return for passage. So yes, the Europeans that chose to come here with little or nothing did struggle. But the various European ethnic groups had one thing they used to lift themselves up. And they used it to step on others- the race card.
> 
> _“Whiteness is a social construct, and one with concrete benefits. Being white in the U.S. has long meant better jobs and opportunities, and an escape from persecution based on appearance and culture. Although these structural advantages remain, the meaning of whiteness is still hotly debated.”
> _
> *Sarah Kendzior, How do you become “white” in America?*
> 
> Now let us understand how those who claim today to have suffered like blacks did not. I will cite 2 groups, the Irish and the Polish. Both groups upon coming to this country were considered lesser, inferior, or plain just not white. In the north, Irish and blacks competed for the same jobs, or should I say, were relegated to low wage, menial labor. Irish and blacks in the north lived in the same communities. Both groups mixed socially, intermarried and had bi racial children.  The green was the black when and where no blacks existed.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. _
> 
> _An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." _
> 
> _Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. _
> 
> _And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The point in pointing out that other people had it tough, is not to minimize slavery. That was your strawman. Everything you wrote that attacked that, is you playing with yourself.
> 
> 
> 2. Yes. For a long time, whites discriminated against blacks. Thanks for reminding us. Again.
> 
> 3. The Irish did not have a plan, nor did they join in in oppressing blacks to achieve "whiteness". You are pretending an ethnic group over generations, operated as a single entity. That is goofy of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goofy ==> Normal (in this case)
> 
> Another bullshit line of reasoning that ends with the claim of institutional racism.  It gets real boring after a while.
Click to expand...




Does he really think anyone reads that shit? I skim, and that is a chore. Half the time I get to the end, and I didn't find a point other than "White Man Bad", at all.


----------



## IM2

The more you guys run your mouths trying to deny it, the more it happens.

*After WBRZ report on racist messages sent from judge's phone, NAACP files complaint with Supreme Court*

The NAACP filed a complaint with the Louisiana Supreme Court after WBRZ reported on a string of racist text messages sent from the phone of an area district judge.

WBRZ was first to report on the messages and allegations of an affair involving the judge and a sheriff’s deputy.

Last week, Assumption Parish Sheriff Leland Falcon said the racist text messages were sent to a deputy from a phone belonging to embattled 23rd Judicial District Judge Jessie Leblanc.

Falcon said the deputy, Bruce Prejean, received the messages in December of 2018 which refer to another deputy as a "dirty cop, thug, and a [racist expletive]." The sheriff also said the text messages refer to Judge Alvin Turner's law clerk, Brianne Sterling as a [expletive]."

WBRZ has made an editorial decision to not directly quote the word - an offensive word beginning with an "N."

Prejean admitted to a lengthy intimate relationship with the judge last month. Leblanc presided over cases he was involved in during the alleged affair, so the district attorney sent notices to hundreds of people to alert them of the possible conflict.

District Attorney Ricky Babin said letters will now be going out to every single defendant who has ever appeared before Judge Jessie Leblanc beginning in 2012, when she was first sworn in, until now. The defendants and their attorneys will be notified of the racist language she allegedly used. Judge Leblanc presides over cases for things as minor as a traffic ticket all the way up to a murder charge.

Monday, the NAACP said it was filing a complaint with the state’s highest court over the text messages.

After WBRZ report on racist messages sent from judge's phone, NAACP files complaint with Supreme Court


----------



## IM2

*Joint Economic Committee Vice Chair Releases Report On The Economic Status Of Black Americans*
*By Black Economic Alliance | February 15, 2020*

*Congressman Don Beyer* (D-VA), Vice Chair of the Joint Economic Committee, released a new report examining recent economic progress and remaining challenges facing the Black community in America.

“The data captured in this report show significant changes affecting African Americans which include both progress and areas where significant disparities remain,” said Beyer. “In the latter category, the unemployment rate for Blacks is almost twice what it is for Whites, which is unacceptable. Closing persistent, and in some cases, growing gaps between the economic experiences of White Americans and Black Americans is vital to helping our society overcome its history of racial discrimination.”

The report shows that Black Americans have made substantial progress, for example:


Black college graduation rates *more than doubled* from 1990 to 2018.
By 2017, the share of Black women enrolled in college *exceeded the share* of White men enrolled.
*Incarceration rates for Black Americans fell by nearly one-third between 2007 and 2017.*
The gap in life expectancy between non-Hispanic Blacks and Whites *decreased* between 2006-2010, though progress since has stalled.
*Yet glaring inequities persist:*


*The Black unemployment rate remains twice as high as the White unemployment rate (6.0 percent vs 3.1 percent in January 2020).*
*The median net worth for White families is nearly 10 times greater than for Black families.*
*Black households earned just 59 cents for every dollar White households earned in 2018.*
*Fewer than half of Black families own their home compared to nearly three-fourths of White families.*
Joint Economic Committee Vice Chair Releases Report On The Economic Status Of Black Americans - Black Economic Alliance


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> *Joint Economic Committee Vice Chair Releases Report On The Economic Status Of Black Americans*
> *By Black Economic Alliance | February 15, 2020*
> 
> *Congressman Don Beyer* (D-VA), Vice Chair of the Joint Economic Committee, released a new report examining recent economic progress and remaining challenges facing the Black community in America.
> 
> “The data captured in this report show significant changes affecting African Americans which include both progress and areas where significant disparities remain,” said Beyer. “In the latter category, the unemployment rate for Blacks is almost twice what it is for Whites, which is unacceptable. Closing persistent, and in some cases, growing gaps between the economic experiences of White Americans and Black Americans is vital to helping our society overcome its history of racial discrimination.”
> 
> The report shows that Black Americans have made substantial progress, for example:
> 
> 
> Black college graduation rates *more than doubled* from 1990 to 2018.
> By 2017, the share of Black women enrolled in college *exceeded the share* of White men enrolled.
> *Incarceration rates for Black Americans fell by nearly one-third between 2007 and 2017.*
> The gap in life expectancy between non-Hispanic Blacks and Whites *decreased* between 2006-2010, though progress since has stalled.
> *Yet glaring inequities persist:*
> 
> 
> *The Black unemployment rate remains twice as high as the White unemployment rate (6.0 percent vs 3.1 percent in January 2020).*
> *The median net worth for White families is nearly 10 times greater than for Black families.*
> *Black households earned just 59 cents for every dollar White households earned in 2018.*
> *Fewer than half of Black families own their home compared to nearly three-fourths of White families.*
> Joint Economic Committee Vice Chair Releases Report On The Economic Status Of Black Americans - Black Economic Alliance




Sob, sob....sniffle, sniffle...………….


----------



## IM2

*The Economic State of Black America 2020*
*Feb 14 2020 *

*WASHINGTON, DC—Congressman Don Beyer* (D-VA), Vice Chair of the Joint Economic Committee, today released a new report examining recent economic progress and remaining challenges facing the Black community in America.

“The data captured in this report show significant changes affecting African Americans which include both progress and areas where significant disparities remain,” said Beyer. “In the latter category, the unemployment rate for Blacks is almost twice what it is for Whites, which is unacceptable. Closing persistent, and in some cases, growing gaps between the economic experiences of White Americans and Black Americans is vital to helping our society overcome its history of racial discrimination.”

The report shows that Black Americans have made substantial progress, for example:


Black college graduation rates *more than doubled* from 1990 to 2018.
By 2017, the share of Black women enrolled in college *exceeded the share* of White men enrolled.
Incarceration rates for Black Americans *fell by nearly one-third* between 2007 and 2017.
The gap in life expectancy between non-Hispanic Blacks and Whites *decreased* between 2006-2010, though progress since has stalled.
Yet glaring inequities persist:


The Black unemployment rate remains *twice as high* as the White unemployment rate (6.0 percent vs 3.1 percent in January 2020).
The median net worth for White families is *nearly 10 times greater* than for Black families.
Black households earned just *59 cents for every dollar* White households earned in 2018.
*Fewer than half* of Black families own their home compared to nearly three-fourths of White families.


Congressman Beyer is currently serving his third term in the U.S. House of Representatives, representing Northern Virginia suburbs of the nation’s capital. In addition to his role as Vice Chair of the JEC, Beyer serves on the House Committee on Ways and Means and the House Committee on Science, Space and Technology. 

The Economic State of Black America in 2020
*Feb 14 2020 *

Two Years of Evidence Show 2017 Tax Cuts Failed to Deliver Promised Economic Boost
*Updated 1/28/2020*
*Jan 28 2020 *
In December 2017, just days before President Donald Trump signed the $1.9 trillion tax legislation that would create sweeping changes to the U.S. federal tax system, he told television viewers that “it’s going to be one of the great Christmas gifts to middle-income people.” 

For several months, the president had been selling the legislation on the claim that the tax cuts would “be rocket fuel for our economy.” His claim was critical to defending against the criticism that most of the tax cuts would go to corporations and the very wealthy—supposedly, the money would ‘trickle down’ to the middle class. Unfortunately, nearly two years of evidence show that his administration's estimates were wildly wrong.

The State of Economic Progress for Black Americans
*Jan 17 2020 *
The March on Washington, where Dr. Martin Luther King delivered his “I Have a Dream” speech, was formally named the March on Washington for Jobs and Freedom. Dr. King later organized the Poor People’s Campaign as a multi-racial movement for economic justice, which advocated for living wages, income support for the unemployed, improved funding for education, the right to unionize for agricultural workers and access to land and capital. Dr. King’s legacy includes his efforts to secure both civil rights and economic justice. 

More than a half-century after Dr. King’s death, important progress has been made, but for Black Americans much of the economic inequality that he fought against remains.

_*Read the Report*_


----------



## IM2

I find it funny how whites  here are complaining about their issues and none of them pull the childish shit I have to see. I think it's time something gets done about that. So I'm reporting all off topic trolling. Every time.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> The more you guys run your mouths trying to deny it, the more it happens.
> 
> *After WBRZ report on racist messages sent from judge's phone, NAACP files complaint with Supreme Court*
> 
> The NAACP filed a complaint with the Louisiana Supreme Court after WBRZ reported on a string of racist text messages sent from the phone of an area district judge.
> 
> WBRZ was first to report on the messages and allegations of an affair involving the judge and a sheriff’s deputy.
> 
> Last week, Assumption Parish Sheriff Leland Falcon said the racist text messages were sent to a deputy from a phone belonging to embattled 23rd Judicial District Judge Jessie Leblanc.
> 
> Falcon said the deputy, Bruce Prejean, received the messages in December of 2018 which refer to another deputy as a "dirty cop, thug, and a [racist expletive]." The sheriff also said the text messages refer to Judge Alvin Turner's law clerk, Brianne Sterling as a [expletive]."
> 
> WBRZ has made an editorial decision to not directly quote the word - an offensive word beginning with an "N."
> 
> Prejean admitted to a lengthy intimate relationship with the judge last month. Leblanc presided over cases he was involved in during the alleged affair, so the district attorney sent notices to hundreds of people to alert them of the possible conflict.
> 
> District Attorney Ricky Babin said letters will now be going out to every single defendant who has ever appeared before Judge Jessie Leblanc beginning in 2012, when she was first sworn in, until now. The defendants and their attorneys will be notified of the racist language she allegedly used. Judge Leblanc presides over cases for things as minor as a traffic ticket all the way up to a murder charge.
> 
> Monday, the NAACP said it was filing a complaint with the state’s highest court over the text messages.
> 
> After WBRZ report on racist messages sent from judge's phone, NAACP files complaint with Supreme Court





> The NAACP


Isn't that one of the groups that keeps Blacks on the Democratic plantation?


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more you guys run your mouths trying to deny it, the more it happens.
> 
> *After WBRZ report on racist messages sent from judge's phone, NAACP files complaint with Supreme Court*
> 
> The NAACP filed a complaint with the Louisiana Supreme Court after WBRZ reported on a string of racist text messages sent from the phone of an area district judge.
> 
> WBRZ was first to report on the messages and allegations of an affair involving the judge and a sheriff’s deputy.
> 
> Last week, Assumption Parish Sheriff Leland Falcon said the racist text messages were sent to a deputy from a phone belonging to embattled 23rd Judicial District Judge Jessie Leblanc.
> 
> Falcon said the deputy, Bruce Prejean, received the messages in December of 2018 which refer to another deputy as a "dirty cop, thug, and a [racist expletive]." The sheriff also said the text messages refer to Judge Alvin Turner's law clerk, Brianne Sterling as a [expletive]."
> 
> WBRZ has made an editorial decision to not directly quote the word - an offensive word beginning with an "N."
> 
> Prejean admitted to a lengthy intimate relationship with the judge last month. Leblanc presided over cases he was involved in during the alleged affair, so the district attorney sent notices to hundreds of people to alert them of the possible conflict.
> 
> District Attorney Ricky Babin said letters will now be going out to every single defendant who has ever appeared before Judge Jessie Leblanc beginning in 2012, when she was first sworn in, until now. The defendants and their attorneys will be notified of the racist language she allegedly used. Judge Leblanc presides over cases for things as minor as a traffic ticket all the way up to a murder charge.
> 
> Monday, the NAACP said it was filing a complaint with the state’s highest court over the text messages.
> 
> After WBRZ report on racist messages sent from judge's phone, NAACP files complaint with Supreme Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAACP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that one of the groups that keeps Blacks on the Democratic plantation?
Click to expand...


There is no such place.


----------



## IM2

*Blacks, Conservatives and Plantations*



By Charles M. Blow

Why do Republicans keep endorsing the most extreme and hyperbolic African-American voices — those intent on comparing blacks who support the Democratic candidates to slaves? That idea, which only a black person could invoke without being castigated for the flagrant racial overtones, is a trope to which an increasingly homogeneous Republican Party seems to subscribe.

The most recent example of this is E.W. Jackson, who last weekend became the Virginia Republicans’ candidate for lieutenant governor in the state.

In a video posted to YouTube in 2012 titled “Bishop E.W. Jackson Message to Black Christians,” Jackson says:

“It is time to end the slavish devotion to the Democrat party. They have insulted us, used us and manipulated us. They have saturated the black community with ridiculous lies: ‘Unless we support the Democrat party, we will be returned to slavery. We will be robbed of voting rights. The Martin Luther King holiday will be repealed.’ They think we’re stupid and these lies will hold us captive while they violate everything we believe as Christians.”

He continues:

“Shame on us for allowing ourselves to be sold to the highest bidder. We belong to God. Our ancestors were sold against their will centuries ago, but we’re going to the slave market voluntarily today. Yes, it’s just that ugly.”

(Jackson also took swipes at the gay community and compared Planned Parenthood to the Ku Klux Klan.)

The Democrat Plantation theology goes something like this: Democrats use the government to addict and incapacitate blacks by giving them free things — welfare, food stamps and the like. This renders blacks dependent on and beholden to that government and the Democratic Party.

Unfortunately, the runaway slave image among many black Republican politicians is becoming ingrained and conservative audiences are applauding them for it.

Herman Cain, for example, built an entire presidential campaign on slave imagery.

C. Mason Weaver, a radio talk show host, failed Republican Congressional candidate from California and author of the book “It’s OK to Leave the Plantation,” said of President Obama at a 2009 Tea Party rally in Washington: “You thought he was saying was ‘hope and change’; he was saying was ‘ropes and chains,’ not ‘hope and change.’ ” Weaver continued: “Decide today if you’re going to be free or slaves. Decide today if you’re going to be a slave to your master or the master of your own destiny.” Weaver would repeat the “rope and chains” line on Fox and Friends that year.

Runaway Slave,” in which he says that America should “run away from socialism, run from statism, run away from progressivism.”

While these politicians accuse the vast majority of African-Americans of being mindless drones of the Democrats, they are skating dangerously close to — if not beyond — the point where they become conservative caricatures.

*The implication that most African-Americans can’t be discerning, that they can’t weigh the pros and cons of political parties and make informed decisions, that they are rendered servile in exchange for social services, is the highest level of insult. And black politicians are the ones Republicans are cheering on as they deliver it. *

*Now who, exactly, is being used here?*

Opinion | Blacks, Conservatives and Plantations


----------



## IM2

In conservative echo chambers, I often come across these two talking points:

*The Democratic Plantation*: African Americans have no agency of their own and have essentially capitulated themselves to the Democratic party and big government in exchange for "free stuff."

*The "Two Party Switch" Didn't Happen*: This is used to paint the present-day Democratic party as the true party of racism and slavery.

Conservative think tanks like PragerU and right-leaning mouthpieces like Dinesh D'Souza, Jesse Lee Peterson, and Candace Owens often take the moral high ground and push the "Democratic Plantation" narrative in an attempt to coax African Americans away from the shackles of liberalism and into the welcoming arms of conservatism.* It's difficult reconciling the notion that conservatives stand for minority issues with the values, policies, and messages espoused by many members of the GOP which often alienate minorities.

In short, who the hell do you conservatives think you are fooling?*


----------



## IM2

Now let's continue with the cold hard truth.

The Economic State of Black America in 2020

KEY POINTS  Despite significant economic progress over the past decades, Black Americans experience far worse economic conditions than Whites or the population as a whole. 

Historically, the unemployment rate for Black Americans has been approximately twice the rate for Whites. That is the case today—6.0% for Black workers and 3.1% for Whites.

The difference in the unemployment rates for Blacks and Whites shrinks for college graduates; however, even in the current strong economy the unemployment rate is 50% higher for Black Americans. 

During the majority of the past 50 years, Black Americans have experienced unemployment rates that, were they experienced by the entire population, would be seen as recessionary. 

Black workers have been disproportionally hurt by the overall decline in union membership and the decreasing power of unions. 

The typical Black households earns a fraction of White households—just 59 cents for every dollar. The gap between Black and White annual household incomes is about $29,000 per year. 

Black Americans are over twice as likely to live in poverty as White Americans.  

Black children are three times as likely to live in poverty as White children.  

The median wealth of Black families ($17,000)—is less than one-tenth that of White families ($171,000). 

The wealth gap between Black and White households increases with education. 

Much less than half (42%) of Black families own their homes, compared to almost three-quarters (73%) of White families. 

High school graduation rates for Black and White Americans have nearly converged. 

The share of Blacks who are college graduates has more than doubled since 1990, from 11% to 25%—but still lags far behind Whites. 

Persistent segregation leads to large disparities in the quality of secondary education, leading to worse economic outcomes. 

The incarceration rate for Black Americans is falling, but is still nearly six times the rate for White Americans.

Non-Hispanic Black Americans have a life expectancy 3.6 years lower than non Hispanic White Americans.

Reports - United States Joint Economic Committee


----------



## IM2

*The Economic State of Black America in 2020*

EMPLOYMENT
The unemployment rate for Black Americans is much higher than for Whites. The U.S. economy provides Black Americans with far fewer opportunities for stable, well paying employment than their White counterparts. Over the past 50 years, the unemployment rate for Blacks consistently has been approximately twice that of Whites. Although President Trump in his recent State of the Union Address heralded the fact the Black unemployment rate had dropped to 6% in January 2020, it still is almost twice the White unemployment rate of 3.1%.

The spread between White and Black unemployment increases when overall unemployment rises and decreases when it falls. In 1983, when Federal Reserve Chair Paul Volcker pushed through very large increases in interest rates to combat inflation, Black unemployment skyrocketed to 21.2%, more than twice White unemployment.

Often, even in a strong economy, the labor market for Black Americans is what White Americans experience during a recession. In general, African Americans benefit when the economy improves, but when it sputters, they are the first to be fired. For this reason, policies that help support a strong economy close to full employment are particularly beneficial for Black Americans and help reduce racial disparities. Racial disparities in unemployment rates exist at every education level. The largest gaps in unemployment exist between Black and White workers without a college education. The average unemployment rate in 2019 for Black workers with just a high school education was 8.5%, more than twice the 3.9% rate for similarly educated White workers.

Unemployment rates for both Blacks and Whites with at least a bachelor’s degree were much lower, two percent for Whites and three percent for Blacks—50% higher.

A smaller share of Black Americans are in the labor force. The current economic expansion, which began in 2009 under President Obama and is the longest on record, has helped increase the share of Black Americans in the labor force. As the labor market has tightened over the past several years, the difference between labor force participation rates for Blacks (62.6%) and Whites (63.4%) has almost disappeared. This undermines the persistent stereotype that Blacks are less inclined to seek work than Whites, suggesting instead that they have fewer opportunities to seek employment when the economy is not operating at its peak.

Black women and men have traditionally had labor force participation rates that are much similar than those of White women and men, reflecting a more gender-equitable division of labor both within and outside the home. This in part may be due to difficult labor market conditions and discrimination against Black men, which makes Black women’s participation critical to their families. The labor force participation rates of Black women and men were 63.3% and 67.6% in January 2020, compared to 58.3% and 72% for White women and men.

*Discrimination and occupational segregation are significant causes of racial disparities. Field experiments have shown that resumes with typically “Black sounding” names received significantly fewer callbacks for job interviews than those with “White sounding” names, even when candidates had identical qualifications. A meta-analysis of these experiments has shown almost no change in the level of hiring discrimination among Blacks over the past 25 years.* There also is evidence of Black employment being concentrated in occupations that have a higher risk of unemployment, often because of automation. Black workers also are at higher risk of being the first fired in the event of an economic downturn.

Reports - United States Joint Economic Committee


----------



## Lastamender

QUOTE]Often, even in a strong economy, the labor market for Black Americans is what White Americans experience during a recession. In general, African Americans benefit when the economy improves, but when it sputters, they are the first to be fired.[/QUOTE]
That needs to be backed with statistics. I see none in your post.
And all that crap you posted is from
JOINT ECONOMIC COMMITTEE DEMOCRATS (where your link goes)
It is all designed to pander to Blacks. They sure saw you coming.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> QUOTE]Often, even in a strong economy, the labor market for Black Americans is what White Americans experience during a recession. In general, African Americans benefit when the economy improves, but when it sputters, they are the first to be fired.


That needs to be backed with statistics. I see none in your post.
And all that crap you posted is from
JOINT ECONOMIC COMMITTEE DEMOCRATS (where your link goes)
It is all designed to pander to Blacks. They sure saw you coming.[/QUOTE]
You read a report from the United States Congress Joint Economic Committee. All you need to do is download or open the pdf file and read the full report for yourself.  Now just because your white ass doesn't want to believe something doesn't mean I'm going to look it up for you. I provided the links, you go read the facts.

The facts don't pander saltine. Learn that.


----------



## IM2




----------



## EvilCat Breath

IM2 said:


> The stone cold truth is hard for the white racist. Because it destroys the belief in their inherent superiority. So when that is challenged, they must lash out. And when they do, you come  to understand that whites who  practice racism do so because they are minor league insecure losers.
> 
> This is how it's going to be racists. You can work to end racism or we will go the distance. There is no other choice that you will be given. Whining about a racism that isn't in existence is not going to stop the consistent revealing of the stone cold truth. So you can keep crying or end the racism. And that's the bottom line because IM said so.


You've been saying so for the last 15 years that I know of.  When do you spose it's gonna work.


----------



## IM2

No one takes seriously a racist who is a member of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You're an example of stupidity tipsy.


----------



## IM2

A smaller share of Black Americans are in the labor force. The current economic expansion, which began in 2009 under President Obama and is the longest on record, has helped increase the share of Black Americans in the labor force. *As the labor market has tightened over the past several years, the difference between labor force participation rates for Blacks (62.6%) and Whites (63.4%) has almost disappeared. This undermines the persistent stereotype that Blacks are less inclined to seek work than Whites, suggesting instead that they have fewer opportunities to seek employment when the economy is not operating at its peak*.

Black women and men have traditionally had labor force participation rates that are much similar than those of White women and men, reflecting a more gender-equitable division of labor both within and outside the home. This in part may be due to difficult labor market conditions and discrimination against Black men, which makes Black women’s participation critical to their families. The labor force participation rates of Black women and men were 63.3% and 67.6% in January 2020, compared to 58.3% and 72% for White women and men.

Discrimination and occupational segregation are significant causes of racial disparities. *Field experiments have shown that resumes with typically “Black sounding” names received significantly fewer callbacks for job interviews than those with “White sounding” names, even when candidates had identical qualifications. A meta-analysis of these experiments has shown almost no change in the level of hiring discrimination among Blacks over the past 25 years.* There also is evidence of Black employment being concentrated in occupations that have a higher risk of unemployment, often because of automation. Black workers also are at higher risk of being the first fired in the event of an economic downturn.

UNIONIZATION
Black workers are more likely to be members of labor unions

Labor unions have played a key role in helping Black workers secure higher wages, more comprehensive benefits and better working conditions, offering millions of Blacks a pathway to joining the American middle class. Black workers have higher rates of union membership than White workers, with membership rates of 11.2% compared to 10.3% for White workers.

Union membership reduces wage differentials between Blacks and Whites Unionization has narrowed the wage disparity between Blacks and Whites, but has not eliminated it. *In 2019, unionized Black men earned $948 per week compared to $1,181 for unionized White men, a relative pay gap of 80 cents to the dollar.Non-unionized Black men earned $746 compared to $1,012 for non-unionized White men, or 74 cents to the dollar.*

*Unionization made virtually no difference in the wage gap between Black and White women; unionized Black women earned $874 to unionized White women’s $1,044 (84 cents to the dollar), while non-unionized Black women earned $683 to non-unionized White women’s $810 (84 cents)*. Given the reduced racial earnings gaps between unionized men and that a larger share of Black workers overall is unionized, earnings gaps between Black and White workers likely would be larger without unions.

In addition to helping secure better wages and working conditions for Black Americans, unions also played a key role in the Civil Rights movement, improving the lives and economic fates of all Black Americans. Civil Rights leaders, in turn, championed organized labor. A. Phillip Randolph founded the Brotherhood of Sleeping Car Porters, the first Black labor organization chartered by the American Federation of Labor (AFL), and went on to become one of the architects of the Civil Rights Movement. Martin Luther King, Jr. was an outspoken advocate for the labor movement and created the Poor People’s Campaign, a multiracial working-class movement dedicated to economic equality and social justice, with strong ties to organized labor.

The Economic State of Black America 2020


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## DGS49

The difference in the unemployment rates for Blacks and Whites shrinks for college graduates; however, even in the current strong economy the unemployment rate is 50% higher for Black Americans. Largely related to MAJORS, SCHOOLS, and GRADES.  Few private sector employers value a degree in Ethnic Studies or other such nonsense.

During the majority of the past 50 years, Black Americans have experienced unemployment rates that, were they experienced by the entire population, would be seen as recessionary. Notice that the discussion is always about percentages.  Actual examples of racial discrimination in employment are rare indeed.  Show me a significant employer who rejects Black applicants while hiring white applicants; good luck.  They are like unicorns, often spoken of, but never actually seen.

Black workers have been disproportionally hurt by the overall decline in union membership and the decreasing power of unions. Data to support?  There is nothing racial in the decline in union membership.  Unions have proven in most instances to be detrimental to the viability of the business.  Has nothing to do with race.

The typical Black households earns a fraction of White households—just 59 cents for every dollar. The gap between Black and White annual household incomes is about $29,000 per year. "Households?"  You mean those "households" with a single mother and several babies?  This statistic has NOTHING TO DO WITH RACE, and everything to do with self-destructive decision-making.

Black Americans are over twice as likely to live in poverty as White Americans. White single-parent households are three times more likely to be living in poverty than intact Black families (husband, wife, children).  Again, this poverty statistic has nothing to do with race and everything to do with BEHAVIOR. 

Black children are three times as likely to live in poverty as White children. See above.  With 70% of Black children being born to single mothers, IT'S ALL ABOUT BEHAVIOR and has nothing to do with RACE.

The median wealth of Black families ($17,000)—is less than one-tenth that of White families ($171,000). Wealth is a bullshit statistic.  The average Medical School grad has a net worth of -$250,000, while a skid-row bum with a dollar in his pocket has more WEALTH than the Med School Grad.  Again, this is a bullshit statistic.

The wealth gap between Black and White households increases with education. See above.   Not all college degrees are equal.

Much less than half (42%) of Black families own their homes, compared to almost three-quarters (73%) of White families. BEHAVIOR not race.  What percentage of Black "families" are single parent.  Blows this statistic out of the water. Let's see comparative stats for comparable family units.

High school graduation rates for Black and White Americans have nearly converged. Largely due to dumbing-down of academics to accommodate Black students.

The share of Blacks who are college graduates has more than doubled since 1990, from 11% to 25%—but still lags far behind Whites. Largely due to BEHAVIOR, not racism.  Colleges WELCOME Blacks, even when the Blacks are not qualified.  Would any sane person claim that America's colleges DISCRIMINATE AGAINST BLACKS??? Ridiculous!

Persistent segregation leads to large disparities in the quality of secondary education, leading to worse economic outcomes. Why would segregation lead to a decline in quality?  Yeshiva students seem to be doing OK.  Parochial school students do OK.  Christian school students do OK.  Home-schooled students do OK.  Why is it only Blacks whose education goes into the tank when they are separated? Dollar-per-student spending is often much higher for inner-city Black schools.  Yet results???

The incarceration rate for Black Americans is falling, but is still nearly six times the rate for White Americans.  FBI Crime States solidly reinforce the racial disparity in incarceration.  6% of the population (Black males) commit nearly HALF OF ALL VIOLENT CRIME in the U.S.  Do the math.

Non-Hispanic Black Americans have a life expectancy 3.6 years lower than non Hispanic White Americans.  And what racist factors overcome the dramatic behavioral differences?

These examples are all self-serving bullshit.  A slanderous claim of "racist discrimination" used to require some verifiable backup.  Now race-pimps point to statistics as "proof" of discrimination where no discrimination can actually be observed.

*Show me actual proof of racial discrimination and I will fight it right by your side, but this is all statistical nonsense, disguised as proof of discrimination.*


----------



## IM2

Your post is a bunch of racist malarkey. You have been shown facts.
But,


----------



## IM2

It gets old reading dumb stereotype filled responses from dumb ass whites who want to deny that racism is still a major problem.


----------



## IM2

Black households earn a fraction of what White households earn The median annual household income for Black households in 2018 (the last year for which household data are available) was $41,692, more than $21,000 less than all households and nearly $29,000 less than for White households, which had a median income of $70,642. In other words, for every dollar earned by the typical White household, the typical Black household earned only 59 cents. This is significantly worse than in 2000, when the typical Black household earned about 65 cents for every dollar earned by a White household. 

Between 2000 and 2018, wage growth for White and Hispanic workers was faster at every decile of income than for Black workers; as a result, the gap in hourly wages between Black and White workers is larger now at every decile of income than in 2000. The past 40 years have seen rising wage inequality and stagnating wage growth in the United States; this trend has coincided with increasing racial disparities in wages and wage growth. Wages have grown fastest for those at the top of the income distribution, including for high-earning Black workers. However, because Black workers make up a disproportionate share of the bottom of the income distribution, slow wage gains at the bottom have hit the Black community hardest. 

*Black workers are more likely to earn the minimum wage Black workers are significantly more likely to work at or below the minimum wage than White workers; 2.4% of Black workers worked at or below the federal minimum wage of $7.25 in 2019 compared to 1.9% of White workers. In 2018, Black workers made up 18% of minimum wage workers despite being only 12.7% of the population.*

Black Americans would especially benefit from increases in the minimum wage. Research shows that this not only would raise wages for workers who receive the minimum wage, but those earning more than the minimum wage.18 As a result, 38% of Black workers would benefit from a proposal to raise the minimum wage to $15 by 2024, compared to 23.2% of White workers.

None of these things are due to anything that idiot white person posted above. Not every black person graduates in ethnic studies. Households are not all single moms with 3-4 kids. The single parent family meme is a racist meme that doesn't consider that women have boyfriends that help raise the children, that people cohabitate instead of marry, that black men raise children with their girlfriends. I can continue cutting up the ignorance I had to read, but the fact remains that nothing that idiot posted applies to what the United States Senate Joint Economic Committee discovered and reported. Murder is a rare occurrence, less than 1 percent of all deaths in this country happens because of murder. Are we to ignore murder? But somehow we are supposed to ignore racism and that opinion only comes from one subculture within the white community. The alt right racist subculture.

And that's an opinion that doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2

*6% of the population (Black males) commit nearly HALF OF ALL VIOLENT CRIME in the U.S. Do the math.*

Whites commit 60 percent of all violent crime in America according to the UCR.. Do the math. So there is no way blacks could commit 50 percent.


----------



## The Purge

Didn't  nubians SELL OTHER NUMBIANS TO OTHER TRIBES AND DOES EVIL WHITE FOLK?....WELL DAMN, THEY DID....MADE MORE THAN A KOC OUTLET!


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> It gets old reading dumb stereotype filled responses from dumb ass whites who want to deny that racism is still a major problem.




So does _stereotypical_ black victimhood from _dumb ass blacks_ who want to *deny* a 1/2 century of _equal rights_ ,along with numerous _black privilege programs_ didn't work out for _them_.....

~S~


----------



## IM2

After slavery, blacks were being killed by whites with no crimes charged, the Supreme Court basically repealed the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments with a series of rulings. Due the consistent state and federally protected barbaric acts by whites, southern blacks felt they had to go north. When blacks started moving north, southern business and government leaders enacted laws in order to stop free people from going where they could earn a decent living. But even under the threat of jail or death, millions of blacks headed north where they knew they'd be treated right.

Not so fast!

As blacks went north they found that the only difference between a southern white and a northern one was geography. When blacks went north, so did lynchings. They are recorded as race riots, but that's disingenuous considering what happened. In the “Red Summer” of 1919. there were a series of race riots started by whites due to the northern migration of blacks trying to escape the conditions they had to endure in the south. There were more than 20 riots that summer. 

The *East St. Louis riots* or *East St. Louis massacres* were a series of outbreaks of labor- and race-related violence by people that caused the deaths of an estimated 40–250 African Americans in late May and early July 1917. Another 6,000 blacks were left homeless,[1] and the rioting and vandalism cost approximately $400,000 ($7,982,000 in 2020) in property damage.[1] The events took place in and near East St. Louis, Illinois, an industrial city on the east bank of the Mississippi River, directly opposite the city of St. Louis, Missouri. The July 1917 episode in particular was marked by white-led violence throughout the city. The riots have been described as the worst case of labor-related violence in 20th-century American history,[2] and among the worst race riots in U.S. history.

The *Chicago race riot of 1919* was a violent racial conflict provoked by white Americans against black Americans that began on the South Side of Chicago, Illinois on July 27, and ended on August 3, 1919.[1][2] During the riot, thirty-eight people died (23 black and 15 white).[3] Over the week, injuries attributed to the episodic confrontations stood at 537, with two-thirds of the injured being black and one-third white, while the approximately 1,000 to 2,000 who lost their homes were mostly black.[4] It is considered the worst of the nearly 25 riots in the United States during the "Red Summer" of 1919, so named because of the racial and labor related violence and fatalities across the nation.[5] The combination of prolonged arson, looting, and murder made it one of the worst race riots in the history of Illinois.[6]

In early 1919, the sociopolitical atmosphere of Chicago around and near its rapidly growing black community was one of ethnic tension caused by competition among new groups, an economic slump, and the social changes engendered by World War I. With the Great Migration, thousands of African Americans from the American South had settled next to neighborhoods of European immigrants on Chicago's South Side, near jobs in the stockyards, meatpacking plants, and industry. Meanwhile, the Irish had been established earlier, and fiercely defended their territory and political power against all newcomers.[7][8] Post-World War I tensions caused inter-community frictions, especially in the competitive labor and housing markets.[9] Overcrowding and increased African American resistance against racism, especially by war veterans contributed to the visible racial frictions.[5] Also, a combination of ethnic gangs and police neglect strained the racial relationships.[9]

The turmoil came to a boil during a summer heat wave with the death of Eugene Williams, an African-American youth who inadvertently drifted into a white swimming area at an informally segregated beach near 29th Street.[10] Tensions between groups arose in a melee that blew up into days of unrest.[5] Black neighbors near white areas were attacked, white gangs went into black neighborhoods, and black workers seeking to get to and from employment were attacked. Meanwhile some blacks organized to resist and protect, and some whites sought to lend aid to blacks, while the police department often turned a blind eye or worse.

The *Omaha Race Riot* occurred in Omaha, Nebraska, on September 28–29, 1919. The race riot resulted in the brutal lynching of Will Brown, a black worker; the death of two white men; the attempted hanging of the mayor Edward Parsons Smith; and a public rampage by thousands of whites who set fire to the Douglas County Courthouse in downtown Omaha. It followed more than 20 race riots that occurred in major industrial cities of the United States during the Red Summer of 1919.

The race riot in Washington, D.C. was one of more than twenty that took place during the “Red Summer” of 1919. Lasting a total of only four days, this short-lived riot was more accurately described as a “race war” taking place in the nation’s capital.

On Saturday night, July 19, 1919, in a downtown bar, a group of white veterans sparked a rumor regarding the arrest, questioning, and release of a black man suspected by the Metropolitan Police Department of sexually assaulting a white woman. The victim was also the wife of a Navy man. The rumor traveled throughout the saloons and pool halls of downtown Washington, angering the several soldiers, sailors, and marines taking their weekend liberty, including many veterans of World War I.

Later that Saturday night, a mob of veterans headed toward Southwest D.C. to a predominantly black, poverty-stricken neighborhood with clubs, lead pipes, and pieces of lumber in hand. The veterans brutally beat all African Americans they encountered. African Americans were seized from their cars and from sidewalks and beaten without reason or mercy by white veterans, still in uniform, drawing little to no police attention.

On Sunday, July 20, the violence continued to grow, in part because the seven-hundred-member Metropolitan Police Department failed to intervene. African Americans continued to face brutal beatings in the streets of Washington, at the Center Market on Seventh Street NW, *and even in front of the White House.*

These are but 4 of the "riots" that took place during the “Red Summer” of 1919.  One of the worst acts of domestic terrorism in American history happened in two days of American history beginning on May 41st 1921, in Tulsa Oklahoma. This act of terrorism has gone long ignored in understanding the brutality and long-lasting effects of these acts upon blacks in America to this very moment. For years prosperous blacks were terrorized, and black communities destroyed by mobs of angry whites who felt they were losing out because blacks had acquired the same things whites had. Ignored was the fact that blacks worked hard to get what they had, but that didn’t matter because blacks were to always be lesser than whites and that was to be accomplished by any means necessary. This has been a consistent attitude by a portion of the white community throughout American history and that includes right now.

Blacks peacefully moved north in order to get the same thing white immigrants had and this is just some of what happened. White immigrants are the ones who committed the violence against blacks. So why can’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else? After all, everybody had it hard.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> So why can’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else? After all, everybody had it hard.



~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why can’t blacks raise themselves up by their bootstraps just like everyone else? After all, everybody had it hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


You don't have the answer because you missed the context of why I asked that question. You ignored 4 racial massacres initiated by whites and now want to raise your hand with what you think is an answer.


----------



## sparky

You _asked _, you _answer_ it then IM2

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> You _asked _, you _answer_ it then IM2
> 
> ~S~


I didn't ask. It was a sarcastic comment. So far I have gone 60 years past slavery and what we see is a violent national resistance by whites to the fact blacks were free. We have seen amendments nullified by the supreme court that gave blacks the same rights as whites. We have seen blacks terrorized and killed for trying to own businesses, get good jobs, own decent homes and have nice things. So then using these examples I ask a sarcastic question and you ignore all of what you have been shown to decide  you have a fucking answer, when the answer is that blacks could not do what everybody else was because everybody else were terrorizing or killing them, burning their communities down and enacting/enforcing laws/policies to deny blacks the chance to do so.

That's the motherfucking answer and it's high time whites understood that.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> That's the motherfucking answer and it's high time whites understood that.



yeah, we get the same speech from this forum's '_oppressed jews_' ,  maybe y'all could get a room.._.oh snap!_....




~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the motherfucking answer and it's high time whites understood that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we get the same speech from this forum's '_oppressed jews_' ,  maybe y'all could get a room.._.oh snap!_....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Jews are white, so you don't hear the same thing. The facts are as they are. More are coming.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> The facts are as they are.



They are merely your opinion IM2

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are merely your opinion IM2
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

No sparky, thy aren't. The events I posted were real. The supreme court decisions I have posted are real. The conclusions I based on these events and court cases. My opinions on are a widely held view in the black community as well as in portions of the white community. If you had any intelligence you could see that the 60 years of consistent violence and legal renderings enacted by whites against blacks consistently set blacks back. You would also see that the violence was initiated by immigrants you descend from, which kills the excuse of my ancestors didn't own slaves because they came here after slavery. That is the cold hard truth and it is a truth you are unable to face thus far.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You _asked _, you _answer_ it then IM2
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask. It was a sarcastic comment. So far I have gone 60 years past slavery and what we see is a violent national resistance by whites to the fact blacks were free. We have seen amendments nullified by the supreme court that gave blacks the same rights as whites. We have seen blacks terrorized and killed for trying to own businesses, get good jobs, own decent homes and have nice things. So then using these examples I ask a sarcastic question and you ignore all of what you have been shown to decide  you have a fucking answer, when the answer is that blacks could not do what everybody else was because everybody else were terrorizing or killing them, burning their communities down and enacting/enforcing laws/policies to deny blacks the chance to do so.
> 
> That's the motherfucking answer and it's high time whites understood that.
Click to expand...



60 years past slavery is only to the 1920s,. What have you been doing for the LAST ONE HUNDRED FUCKING YEARS?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


We know blacks were denied rights IN THE PAST. Why do you find it necessary to hash old shit? It was wrong and thankfully times have changed. NO, racism has not ended, probably never will. But why whine about things of the past that cant be changed and nobody today has done?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my OPINION (so it is neither "right" nor "wrong").
> 
> 1. In 2020, very few Americans of any ethnicity feel any sort of "racism" (i.e., "dislike") toward the ethnicity under consideration.
> 
> 2. But it is accurate to say that some (of course, I do not know the percentage) of Americans have a sense of fear when interacting with the ethnicity under consideration.
> 
> 3. Cutting to the chase, I cite the (in)famous statement in 1993 of the Rev. Jesse Jackson:
> 
> "To walk down the street and hear footsteps … then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is wrong. But this thread is about all the things that have been done to blacks by whites that has hampered  our progress. At least 31 percent of white Americans today hold racist views according to a IPSOS Poll for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, that was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5, 2017.
> 
> _“Thirty-one percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that ‘America must protect and preserve its White European heritage.”_
> 
> White people are the majority of the U.S. population, totaling about 245,532,000 or 77.7% of the population as of 2017. Non-Hispanic whites are 62.6% of the country's population. According to this poll, we are looking at potentially 76 million whites that continue to share the views of white supremacists. These numbers equal approximately 1/5th of the American population at that time. It is safe to say these numbers have not reduced. In contrast, 0.0046% of Americans were murdered in 2017.
Click to expand...

Whites wanting to preserve their heritage doesn't make them racist. Blacks want to preserve their African heritage, what is the difference? You are such a racist yourself. You don't just "point out white racism" like you say. You make up racism out of bullshit. there is NO PROOF or poll that shows 31% of whites are racist. Once again, you twist things and lie.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Moving on beyond the standard white racist infantility, let us resume  the stone cold truth.
> 
> Blacks were supposed to have been given the right to vote by the fifteenth amendment.
> 
> The *Fifteenth Amendment* (*Amendment XV*) to the United States Constitution prohibits the federal government and each state from denying a citizen the right to vote based on that citizen's "race, color, or previous condition of servitude." It was ratified on February 3, 1870, as the third and last of the Reconstruction Amendments.
> 
> Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
> 
> But alas, the constitution didn't matter to whites.
> 
> *Minor v. Happersett*, U.S. Supreme Court case in which the court ruled unanimously in 1874 that the right of suffrage was not protected by the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> In its decision the Supreme Court declared that the privileges and immunities of citizenship are not defined by the U.S. Constitution; thus, individual states’ enfranchisement of male citizens only was not necessarily a violation of the citizenship rights of women. This finding effectively put an end to attempts to win voting rights for women through court decree. Subsequent efforts in the woman suffrage movement in the United States focused on the revision of voting laws of individual states and on the ratification of a separate amendment to the Constitution.
> 
> Minor v. Happersett | law case
> 
> Now before the excuses start from the racists about how this only applied to women:
> 
> _*United States v. Reese*_, 92 U.S. 214 (1876), was a voting rights case in which the United States Supreme Court narrowly construed the 15th Amendment to the United States Constitution, which provides that suffrage for citizens can not be restricted due to race, color or the individual having previously been a slave.
> 
> This was the Supreme Court's first voting rights case under the Fifteenth Amendment and the Enforcement Act of 1870. A Kentucky electoral official had refused to register an African‐American's vote in a municipal election and was indicted under two sections of the 1871 act: section 1 required that administrative preliminaries to elections be conducted without regard to race, color, or previous condition of servitude; section 2 forbade wrongful refusal to register votes where a prerequisite step “required as foresaid” had been omitted.
> 
> The Court held that the Fifteenth Amendment did not confer the right of suffrage, but it prohibited exclusion from voting on racial grounds. The justices invalidated the operative section 3 of the Enforcement Act since it did not repeat the amendment's words about race, color, and servitude. They ruled that the section exceeded the scope of the Fifteenth Amendment. This ruling was the grounds for which the Ku Klux Klan was invented, as it provided white southerners with legal reassurance.
> 
> United States v. Reese - Wikipedia
> 
> This was an 8-1 SCOTUS decision whereby the court decided that,"the 15th amendment did not guarantee the right to vote but it just prevented states from giving preference to one citizen over another on account of race or color." Chief Justice Morrison Waite, a *REPUBLICAN, *decided that the right to vote was decided by the states.


Blacks have the right to vote now. Women were denied too, but not anymore. Get over it.


----------



## MizMolly

squeeze berry said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been a part of the reasons for black discontent.  But as a youth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?
> 
> How many mornings so far did you awake and say, as you exited your home, "_Even tho I live in America that is controlled by us Caucasoid people, I think just for today, I am going to denounce my White Privilege in every place I go to. Just for today I am going to see what it is like for negroid people, everyday, navigating through a country which shits on their Rights & citizenry at every chance ---since 1863 and especially since 1964!_" .... I would say, none. As in, I bet it has been zero times you awake on a morning to say that as you went out into a White-controlled society each day.
> 
> Now if you do, say that, then also live it each day? Everytime you exit your home as you go out into the world??--like a Rochelle Dolezal or Steph Curry or Jesse Williams or Jennifer Hoshchilds?? Then yes, you are correct that you are not any part of the reason for black discontent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest.  All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it.  My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down.  And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what rights do "black people" not have in the US?
Click to expand...

I have asked him again and again. He either has no answer or starts on another rant to divert the subject.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.
> *
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
Click to expand...

Oh the irony!!!! LOL!!! Have you been burying your head in a sand dune? Blacks also celebrate 1776 (4th of July). They not only get off work like whites do, they have picnics, bbqs, and watch fireworks, just like whites do.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh HELL no... Where's your White rage White guilt absolution card buster????
> 
> But of course you're right..  Most of this historical recap and continuing rage is really political NOW -- isn't it?
> 
> Especially with the OP who just feasts on this stuff..
> 
> It's REALLY REALLY REALLY hard to have empathy with a guy who tells me to "shut up" constantly because I don't support his POLITICS... Although I TRULY support the causes that he does....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politics are only part of this.
> 
> You have assumed things that are incorrect about me and you bring no logical solutions or opinion to this discussion. I am doing this in an attempt to close the age old racism based opinion of everybody had it just as tough as blacks but blacks are just too dumb to make it. I am also doing this to show how government created the problem therefore government is responsible for creating  suitable solutions which is a belief you don't like because you live in a conservative delusion whereby you tell yourselves that the government has never done anything for you.
Click to expand...

Stop blaming others, including the government, for your woes or anyone else's. The solution to most of the problems you whine about is stop whining, get off your ass and make something of yourself. But since you claim to be so successful, why are you whining in the first place? If you can be successful, why can't everyone else?


----------



## IM2

The usual suspects cannot deal with the truth.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> The usual suspects cannot deal with the truth.


LOL since you don't seem to know the truth, I guess YOU can't deal with it either.


----------



## IM2

*What is a racially restricted covenant?*
A covenant is a legally enforceable “contract” imposed in a deed upon the buyer of property. Owners who violate the terms of the covenant risk forfeiting the property. Most covenants “run with the land” and are legally enforceable on future buyers of the property.

Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.

*How did racial covenants originate?*
The practice of private, racially restrictive covenants evolved as a reaction to the Great Migration of Southern blacks and in response to the 1917 Court ruling (see Buchanan v. Warley) which declared municipally mandated racial zoning unconstitutional. Buchanan dealt only with legal statutes, thus leaving the door open for private agreements, such as restrictive covenants, to continue to perpetuate residential segregation.

A typical covenant included the following:



> “…hereafter no part of said property or any portion thereof shall be…occupied by ay person not of the Caucasian race, it being intended hereby to restrict the use of said property…against occupancy as owners or tenants of any portion of said property for resident or other purposes by people of the Negro or Mongolian race.”


The practice of using racial covenants became so socially acceptable that in “1937 a leading magazine of nationwide circulation awarded 10 communities a ‘shield of honor’ for an umbrella of restrictions against the ‘wrong kind of people’.1 The practice was so widespread that by 1940, 80% of property in Chicago and Los Angeles carried restrictive covenants barring black families.2

1. “Understanding Fair Housing,” U.S. Commission on Civil Rights Clearinghouse Publication 42, February 1973

*Corrigan v. Buckley*, 271 U.S. 323 (1926), was a U.S. Supreme Court case in 1926 that ruled that the racially restrictive covenant of multiple residents on S Street NW, between 18th Street and New Hampshire Avenue in Washington, D.C., was a legally binding document which made the selling of a house to a black family a void contract.[1] This ruling set the precedent upholding racially restrictive covenants in Washington; soon after this ruling, racially restrictive covenants flourished around the nation.





__





						Corrigan v. Buckley - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Race and Housing Series: Racial Covenants – An interview with Kirsten Delegard
					

Learn about the history of racial covenants in Minneapolis and their impact on homeownership rates and disparities today.




					www.tchabitat.org
				





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/03/28/redlining-was-banned-50-years-ago-its-still-hurting-minorities-today/
		









						Modern Segregation
					

A presentation to the Atlantic Live Conference, Reinventing the War on Poverty, March 6, 2014, Washington, D.C. i. Education Policy is Housing Policy We cannot substantially improve the performance of the poorest African American students – the “truly disadvantaged,” in William Julius Wilson’s...




					www.epi.org
				




This is America AFTER slavery. And these covenants are still in effect in some places right now. 

The stone cold truth is hard for racists to accept. But that is what  they will do.


----------



## IM2

These two definitions must be understood for there to be a discussion on race. 

*De* *facto* *segregation*. noun. racial, ethnic, or other *segregation* resulting from societal differences between groups, as socioeconomic or political disparity, without institutionalized legislation intended to segregate.

*De* jure *segregation 1:* racial, ethnic, or other *segregation* resulting from racially-motivated public policy.

The problems that plague black people are not the result of happenstance whereby blacks just couldn’t get things right.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *What is a racially restricted covenant?*
> A covenant is a legally enforceable “contract” imposed in a deed upon the buyer of property. Owners who violate the terms of the covenant risk forfeiting the property. Most covenants “run with the land” and are legally enforceable on future buyers of the property.
> 
> Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.
> 
> *How did racial covenants originate?*
> The practice of private, racially restrictive covenants evolved as a reaction to the Great Migration of Southern blacks and in response to the 1917 Court ruling (see Buchanan v. Warley) which declared municipally mandated racial zoning unconstitutional. Buchanan dealt only with legal statutes, thus leaving the door open for private agreements, such as restrictive covenants, to continue to perpetuate residential segregation.
> 
> A typical covenant included the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “…hereafter no part of said property or any portion thereof shall be…occupied by ay person not of the Caucasian race, it being intended hereby to restrict the use of said property…against occupancy as owners or tenants of any portion of said property for resident or other purposes by people of the Negro or Mongolian race.”
> 
> 
> 
> The practice of using racial covenants became so socially acceptable that in “1937 a leading magazine of nationwide circulation awarded 10 communities a ‘shield of honor’ for an umbrella of restrictions against the ‘wrong kind of people’.1 The practice was so widespread that by 1940, 80% of property in Chicago and Los Angeles carried restrictive covenants barring black families.2
> 
> 1. “Understanding Fair Housing,” U.S. Commission on Civil Rights Clearinghouse Publication 42, February 1973
> 
> *Corrigan v. Buckley*, 271 U.S. 323 (1926), was a U.S. Supreme Court case in 1926 that ruled that the racially restrictive covenant of multiple residents on S Street NW, between 18th Street and New Hampshire Avenue in Washington, D.C., was a legally binding document which made the selling of a house to a black family a void contract.[1] This ruling set the precedent upholding racially restrictive covenants in Washington; soon after this ruling, racially restrictive covenants flourished around the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrigan v. Buckley - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race and Housing Series: Racial Covenants – An interview with Kirsten Delegard
> 
> 
> Learn about the history of racial covenants in Minneapolis and their impact on homeownership rates and disparities today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tchabitat.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/03/28/redlining-was-banned-50-years-ago-its-still-hurting-minorities-today/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Segregation
> 
> 
> A presentation to the Atlantic Live Conference, Reinventing the War on Poverty, March 6, 2014, Washington, D.C. i. Education Policy is Housing Policy We cannot substantially improve the performance of the poorest African American students – the “truly disadvantaged,” in William Julius Wilson’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is America AFTER slavery. And these covenants are still in effect in some places right now.
> 
> The stone cold truth is hard for racists to accept. But that is what  they will do.
Click to expand...




1. I've never denied that American of 1926 had serious and legally backed anti-black racist discrimination institutionalized and practiced. I think in all my years on this site, I might have seen ONE poster claim something like that.


2. Show me one place in America, where such anti-black covenants are still legally enforced, today, as you claim.


3. Why so wordy? You could have made that point is like two, or three sentences.


----------



## IM2

I am going to take a time out from posting about how whites have continued to work since slavery to deny blacks of complete equality for a short time. But the Stone Cold Truth will bow address another issue- WHITE CRIME.

Seems that we have some whites around here who just don't seem to understand their racial record on violence and crime.  No other race in this country has attempted genocide and ethnic cleansing on other groups of people in America but whites. That is a historical fact and for whites to talk this bullshit about everybody elses violence and murder is an example of both psychosis and amnesia.

*America Has a Long Tradition of Racist Mob Violence 
Charlottesville was just one in a long line of incidents of large-scale, organized white terrorism. 

The Civil Rights movement made outright, avowed beliefs in white supremacy socially unacceptable. But racist mob violence has a long and robust history in the U.S., both before the 1960s and after. It forms a part of America’s political sediment, a foundation upon which our contemporary politics are built. Understanding what happened in Charlottesville requires that we contextualize the Unite the Right rally in a genealogy of post-Civil War racist violence intended to intimidate anyone who challenges white supremacy’s logic.*









						America Has a Long Tradition of Racist Mob Violence
					

Charlottesville was just one in a long line of incidents of large-scale, organized white terrorism.




					newrepublic.com


----------



## ninja007

wasnt the last potus a half black guy?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ninja007 said:


> wasnt the last potus a half black guy?


Yeah, but not American black. Commie white and African Muslim black he was.

I wanted the black American, but he got falsely accused of some things and they probably threatened his grandkids or something.

He would have made a good president at that time. 10x better than Obama or Romney.
He was clearly the best choice.
Who am I talking about IM2?
Do you know? Would you have voted for him?


----------



## IM2

ninja007 said:


> wasnt the last potus a half black guy?


Irrelevant.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt the last potus a half black guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
Click to expand...

IOW, "can't touch your racism."

Pathetic.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


If all blacks are like you, no wonder no one wants to be around their sorry asses.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> I am going to take a time out from posting about how whites have continued to work since slavery to deny blacks of complete equality for a short time.





I am shocked. I understand how hard that is for you. 



> But the Stone Cold Truth will bow address another issue- WHITE CRIME.
> 
> Seems that we have some whites around here who just don't seem to understand their racial record on violence and crime.  No other race in this country has attempted genocide and ethnic cleansing on other groups of people in America but whites. That is a historical fact and for whites to talk this bullshit about everybody elses violence and murder is an example of both psychosis and amnesia.
> ...




Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate.

If I was a lib, I would pretend to be too stupid to understand what you said, and make a response pointing out how Indian Tribes and nations did such shit to each other all the time.


And then, when you pointed out that I was being stupid in not understanding your clear and simple words,


I would act like you were being an asshole for that, and accuse you of being an Evul Wacist, for ignoring brown people history and shit like that.


AND, a chorus of slack jawed retards would join in, calling you an Evul Wacist, and why are you getting so mad, what is wrong with you?


For starters.


----------



## Paul Essien

Im2 is right.

But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.

White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.

Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.

Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown? 

That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll  said
"Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"

They still are.

And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.

Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.

Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.





MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.

I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"




I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.


Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
Click to expand...

No. No. No.

We're not doing the "minority" thing now.

Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.

No. I'm talking about black people.

Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
Click to expand...

And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.

Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.

Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> We're not doing the "minority" thing now.
> 
> Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.
> 
> No. I'm talking about black people.
> 
> Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.
Click to expand...

CPS
All state jobs in FL, FL blacks are pretty good in general, though. 1-2 might use their position to oppress, not many.
I have more of a problem with younger people across the board.
I was "police brutalitied" by a young black police officer last year.
What he did was very wrong. All I can do is let karma take its course.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> We're not doing the "minority" thing now.
> 
> Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.
> 
> No. I'm talking about black people.
> 
> Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.
Click to expand...




Blacks and liberals have access to a system that is oppressing whites, and I'm pretty sure you know this.


Which is why you are trying to frame the question to avoid addressing it.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.
> 
> Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.
Click to expand...



1. Your claims of what a supposed "system of white supremacy " did for me, is delusional garbage.

2.  Your assumption that people need scapegoats is stupid garbage.

3. I do laugh at you, and others. But I would be fine without that. Hell, I would prefer it. 

4. My self esteem is fine. THanks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.
> 
> Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your claims of what a supposed "system of white supremacy " did for me, is delusional garbage.
> 
> 2.  Your assumption that people need scapegoats is stupid garbage.
> 
> 3. I do laugh at you, and others. But I would be fine without that. Hell, I would prefer it.
> 
> 4. My self esteem is fine. THanks.
Click to expand...

I think racism exists and I dont think black ppl are making it up.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> We're not doing the "minority" thing now.
> 
> Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.
> 
> No. I'm talking about black people.
> 
> Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and liberals have access to a system that is oppressing whites, and I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> 
> Which is why you are trying to frame the question to avoid addressing it.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as liberal white person.

The racist white person would drown a boat load of black people. The liberal would give the black ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning easier.

White supremacist control all the systems. You have Donald Trump in office. You're simply not gonna get a more white friendly 45 than him.

And you complain ? About what ? You have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> We're not doing the "minority" thing now.
> 
> Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.
> 
> No. I'm talking about black people.
> 
> Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPS
> All state jobs in FL, FL blacks are pretty good in general, though. 1-2 might use their position to oppress, not many.
> I have more of a problem with younger people across the board.
> I was "police brutalitied" by a young black police officer last year.
> What he did was very wrong. All I can do is let karma take its course.
Click to expand...

Yeah stuff like

1. Police harrassment/brutality

2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume is

3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)

4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”

5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go

6. etc., etc., etc.

All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness. 

Sure a cop can pull you over and harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*. 

It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody. 

The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.

You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.
> 
> Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your claims of what a supposed "system of white supremacy " did for me, is delusional garbage.
> 
> 2.  Your assumption that people need scapegoats is stupid garbage.
> 
> 3. I do laugh at you, and others. But I would be fine without that. Hell, I would prefer it.
> 
> 4. My self esteem is fine. THanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think racism exists and I dont think black ppl are making it up.
Click to expand...



My background is blue collar. I've worked long and hard for what I have today. I've had quite a number of diverse bosses, and none of them every gave me special treatment for being white.

Your assumption of some "system of white supremacy" benefiting me is insane.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> We're not doing the "minority" thing now.
> 
> Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.
> 
> No. I'm talking about black people.
> 
> Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and liberals have access to a system that is oppressing whites, and I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> 
> Which is why you are trying to frame the question to avoid addressing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as liberal white person.
> 
> The racist white person would drown a boat load of black people. The liberal would give the black ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning easier.
> 
> White supremacist control all the systems. You have Donald Trump in office. You're simply not gonna get a more white friendly 45 than him.
> 
> And you complain ? About what ? You have nothing to complain about.
Click to expand...




1. Your denial of the existence of white liberals is silly and dismissed.

2. Trump ran on trade and immigration. He has been ok. But he had not really challenged the system I am talking about, nor did he ever even claim he would.  It is too taboo for even him to address.

3. White supremacists are a marginalized fringe with no power. Your claim otherwise is delusional.


----------



## IM2

I see the same usual suspects want to argue. But they cannot. Their silly whining is refuted by all facts. Arguing about anecdotes does not eliminate the fact that Americas built on a belief in white supremacy and continues to maintain that system. It is that belief in such supremacy, that white privilege that has the whites in here arguing with blacks even after being shown indisputable evidence. you still try telling us that our experience is not so because you say or believe it's not. So lets us begin to understand where blacks are coming from here.

Now before I go any further, there are some definitions we need to understand.

Definition of fact: 1 a : something that has actual existence. b : an actual occurrence. 2 : a piece of information presented as having objective reality. 3: the quality of being actual. 4: a thing done. b archaic : action. c obsolete: feat

White racism is real. Institutionalized racism is real. Systemic racism is real. They all are backed by actual occurrences, they have the quality of being actual. Such racism consists of things done and actions taken.

Definition of opinion:1 a : a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter. 2 a : belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge. b *: *a generally held view. 3 a : a formal expression of judgment or advice by an expert. b : the formal expression (as by a judge, court, or referee) of the legal reasons and principles upon which a legal decision is based.

This is what the argument coming from most whites here consists of. For example, Correll keeps crying about anti white racism, that['s an opinion, it does not have the quality of being actual, it is a belief, a view formed in the mind of whites like him and others here.

Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.

The arguments in response to what I have posted and in response to Essen are delusions. Most of what you guys believe is false, yet you believe it even when shown indisputable evidence to the contrary. Anti white racism does not exist, whites have the majority of jobs, property, and wealth. Whites are not being oppressed in any way shape or form, the evidence can be found looking at any statistical data that exists. And that leads me to my last definition.

Definition of empirical:1 : originating in or based on observation or experience. 2 : relying on experience or observation alone often without due regard for system and theory. 3 : capable of being verified or disproved by observation or experiment. 4 : of or relating to empiricism.

When someone black says that America operates a white supremacist system, it is based on the observation of 400 years of recorded history, it is based on the life experience we have had to include the experiences of family members, This opinion can be verified and proven by observation or in this case, clicking links to many of these threads here at USMB. When we say whites have a 400 year pattern of behavior, it is not based on just looking at a persons skin color and then claiming its an inherent trait, it is based on 400 years of recorded and documented experience steeped in things having actual existence, based on actual occurrences including occurrences now. We can verify this behavior by using most of the posts that you guys put up here, but the reality of a stormfront, daily stormer, etc., is evidence of the quality of being actual.

You guys have no argument against what we say. But white privilege allows you to assume a racial arrogance whereby you know white racism exists, you know that you practice it, but you can deny it because as the dominant group , you have that kind of privilege and power. That is white privilege and you guys use it every single day.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> I see the same usual suspects want to argue. But they cannot. Their silly whining is refuted by all facts. Arguing about anecdotes dies nbot eliminate the fact that Americas built on a belief in white suporemacy and c9intinues to maintaian a syatem based on whiute supremacy. It is that suprem,ascy, that white opriviuege that has the whhiutes in here arguing weitrh blacks  trying to tell us that our experience isnot rwalk because you say or believe itsnot. So lets us beghiun to understand where blacks are coming from here.
> 
> Now before I go any further, there are some definitions we need to understand.
> 
> Definition of fact: 1 a : something that has actual existence. b : an actual occurrence. 2 : a piece of information presented as having objective reality. 3: the quality of being actual. 4: a thing done. b archaic : action. c obsolete: feat




It is interesting that you brought up definitions.

I've been thinking on that too. And I think that when lefties accuse someone of "racism", that we need to distinguish between accusations of, you know, actual racism, and when lefties do it.


SO, I was thinking, that when you lefies do it, you should use "Evul Wacism" as the spelling, so it looks like how a retarded child with a speech impediment would sound.

To help the readers know when to take a word at face value or when to take it as meaningless garbage.


Would you be so kind, as from now on, to always use that spelling? And maybe encourage your white lib friends to do the same?


Thank you for your support in this.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.
> 
> Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your claims of what a supposed "system of white supremacy " did for me, is delusional garbage.
> 
> 2.  Your assumption that people need scapegoats is stupid garbage.
> 
> 3. I do laugh at you, and others. But I would be fine without that. Hell, I would prefer it.
> 
> 4. My self esteem is fine. THanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think racism exists and I dont think black ppl are making it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My background is blue collar. I've worked long and hard for what I have today. I've had quite a number of diverse bosses, and none of them every gave me special treatment for being white.
> 
> Your assumption of some "system of white supremacy" benefiting me is insane.
Click to expand...

Yes and your hard work was met with a system of opportunity of which millions of blks have been denied.

In fact it's my experience that most whites don't even wrk hard. They know all kinds of loopholes and tricks.

Whites are always running some scam. White people make sure all the wealth and resources are in their areas and you make that black areas have few investments and resources.

The system benefitted you. 

Because you are white. Employers, loan officers, police, teachers, and average everyday folks on the street looked at you n treated you accordingly.

So the presumptions of competence, and law-abidingness, and credit-worthiness, and general intelligence, were given.

See when your blk those things are not assumed by ppl. They're not given. They have to proven.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.
> 
> Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your claims of what a supposed "system of white supremacy " did for me, is delusional garbage.
> 
> 2.  Your assumption that people need scapegoats is stupid garbage.
> 
> 3. I do laugh at you, and others. But I would be fine without that. Hell, I would prefer it.
> 
> 4. My self esteem is fine. THanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think racism exists and I dont think black ppl are making it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My background is blue collar. I've worked long and hard for what I have today. I've had quite a number of diverse bosses, and none of them every gave me special treatment for being white.
> 
> Your assumption of some "system of white supremacy" benefiting me is insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and your hard work was met with a system of opportunity of which millions of blks have been denied.
> 
> In fact it's my experience that most whites don't even wrk hard. They know all kinds of loopholes and tricks.
> 
> Whites are always running some scam. White people make sure all the wealth and resources are in their areas and you make that black areas have few investments and resources.
> 
> The system benefitted you.
> 
> Because you are white. Employers, loan officers, police, teachers, and average everyday folks on the street looked at you n treated you accordingly.
> 
> So the presumptions of competence, and law-abidingness, and credit-worthiness, and general intelligence, were given.
> 
> See when your blk those things are not assumed by ppl. They're not given. They have to proven.
Click to expand...




1. Millions of whites are also "denied" opportunities too. 

2. Your experience is not credible. I worked quite hard. I still have a good deal of hard work ahead of me.

3. The system did not benefit me. It was indifferent to me. 

4.  Those people have all been trained since birth to NOT do what you are assuming they did.

5. Your denial of these facts is not credible.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.


Mike Brown was NOT innocent. Iffy on Trayvon, Tamir Rice was pointing a gun that looked real. Quit justifying criminals just because they are black. I don't give a shit what race they are, people who commit crimes deserve punishment, if that includes a threat to law enforcement, so be it.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"


A LOT of whites were on MLK's side and marched with him. I don't know anyone who denies racism, but too many blacks accuse whites of racism where it doesn't exist. Don't get the job, it is because I am black, don't get the loan, it is because I am black, etc. etc. A LOT of whites don't get the job or the house, nobody whines about that and blames others for it.  Racism still exists, but too many blacks hate or dislike or distrust whites simply because they are white. THAT is racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMm, yeah, that is crazy talk.
> 
> I measure my success by how well my life is going. Bad shit happening to blacks, doesn't help me in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your success is helped by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Bad shit happening to black ppl doesnt help you ? Dude if bad shit wasn't happening to blk ppl. Whites would no one else to blame for the crime. No one to blame when you didnt get the job you wanted.
> 
> Whites need black ppl to laugh at, dominate, to mock. And you know this. You need blk ppl in an inferior place to raise your self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your claims of what a supposed "system of white supremacy " did for me, is delusional garbage.
> 
> 2.  Your assumption that people need scapegoats is stupid garbage.
> 
> 3. I do laugh at you, and others. But I would be fine without that. Hell, I would prefer it.
> 
> 4. My self esteem is fine. THanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think racism exists and I dont think black ppl are making it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My background is blue collar. I've worked long and hard for what I have today. I've had quite a number of diverse bosses, and none of them every gave me special treatment for being white.
> 
> Your assumption of some "system of white supremacy" benefiting me is insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and your hard work was met with a system of opportunity of which millions of blks have been denied.
> 
> In fact it's my experience that most whites don't even wrk hard. They know all kinds of loopholes and tricks.
> 
> Whites are always running some scam. White people make sure all the wealth and resources are in their areas and you make that black areas have few investments and resources.
> 
> The system benefitted you.
> 
> Because you are white. Employers, loan officers, police, teachers, and average everyday folks on the street looked at you n treated you accordingly.
> 
> So the presumptions of competence, and law-abidingness, and credit-worthiness, and general intelligence, were given.
> 
> See when your blk those things are not assumed by ppl. They're not given. They have to proven.
Click to expand...

Whites don't work hard? You are a joke!!! I have worked with people of many races and ethnicities in my 63 years. Yes, there have been some slacker whites on the jobs but many black slackers as well. How dare you ASSume something that you really don't know for sure? Did you EVER even once think that some people get treated according to their appearance, track records and behavior?


----------



## ninja007

why do you cons even engage with these 2 asshats? They hate whites like 95% of other black libs. 
Remember libs are libs first regardless. I never take either one seriously because they NEVER take responsibility for their own races failures, crimes and laziness. Gangs, killings, drugs, abortion, drop out rates, unemployment, single mothers etc etc etc.


----------



## ninja007

everythings blacks touch (liberal blacks) turn to shit. They love whites as long as they are liberal. Joe Biden is a huge racist and pervert and you hear nothing from them. He called Obama shiny/new etc. lmfao.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The employment picture for blacks would brighten considerably. If they weren't so obnoxious.


----------



## ninja007

And blacks love to simultaneously say whites are rich and priviledged but at the same time point to all the poor whites on welfare in the south lol.


----------



## IM2

And this is the problem whites like Correll don't get. The truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given guaranteed low cost loans by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful.

The issue is not how hard whites worked after they got the opportunity. It is the fact they got the opportunity while others couldn’t because of skin color.


----------



## Sun Devil 92




----------



## IM2

ninja007 said:


> And blacks love to simultaneously say whites are rich and priviledged but at the same time point to all the poor whites on welfare in the south lol.


Both things are true.


----------



## Grumblenuts

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll  said
> "Cute the way you limit the discussion to a place and time where whites were completely dominate"
> 
> They still are.
> 
> And by the way. You need to look bk at Gallup polls from the era IM2 is talking about.
> 
> Whites thought blk ppl were just as likely to have a job, go to a good school like whites. They thought MLK was a trouble maker and didnt understand the civil rights movement or thought it had gone too far.
> 
> Whites have always denied racism, or shifted the blame onto blk ppl "blks r no good"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that whites do not completely dominate now.
> 
> 
> Minorities allied with anti-white racists whites, have a plurality of the power at this time, as demonstrated by the way our government is still supporting pro-black discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> We're not doing the "minority" thing now.
> 
> Lesbians and gay are minorities. Women are minorities. Chinese and Latinos are minorities.
> 
> No. I'm talking about black people.
> 
> Black people are not running anything in the USA that is used to oppress whites and I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPS
> All state jobs in FL, FL blacks are pretty good in general, though. 1-2 might use their position to oppress, not many.
> I have more of a problem with younger people across the board.
> I was "police brutalitied" by a young black police officer last year.
> What he did was very wrong. All I can do is let karma take its course.
Click to expand...

I've been fucked over and over again by white (female) professionals. True story. Scouts Honor.
All I did was let nature take its course.


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> The employment picture for blacks would brighten considerably. If they weren't so obnoxious.


93.5 percent of all blacks eligible to work do work. It would be 96-97 percent if not for racist bitches like you.


----------



## IM2

ninja007 said:


> everythings blacks touch (liberal blacks) turn to shit. They love whites as long as they are liberal. Joe Biden is a huge racist and pervert and you hear nothing from them. He called Obama shiny/new etc. lmfao.


Wrong. I have conservative fox news watching friends I grew up with. They just aren't racists. And we sit here in a nation run by a white that is going to shit. The black president saved this nation from ruin created by another white president.


----------



## Correll

ninja007 said:


> why do you cons even engage with these 2 asshats? They hate whites like 95% of other black libs.
> Remember libs are libs first regardless. I never take either one seriously because they NEVER take responsibility for their own races failures, crimes and laziness. Gangs, killings, drugs, abortion, drop out rates, unemployment, single mothers etc etc etc.




Because such retards are actually pretty representative of the Left, and the Left is half of the country.

Did you see in the dem debates, when the black woman demanded special treatment, because she was black and FUCKING GOT IT, then lectured Joe Biden, a man old enough to be her father, like he was an ill mannered child? And he took it like a good little bitch?


That "man" is leading in the POLLS! What the fuck does that say about this country?


----------



## IM2

“_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.” _
― *Carol Anderson, **White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> “_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.” _
> ― *Carol Anderson, **White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*




Here that libs? Generations of your work, completely dismissed. 

Say "Thank you massa, may I have another" you whipped cucks.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Brown was NOT innocent. Iffy on Trayvon, Tamir Rice was pointing a gun that looked real. Quit justifying criminals just because they are black. I don't give a shit what race they are, people who commit crimes deserve punishment, if that includes a threat to law enforcement, so be it.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as an innocent black person in a system of white supremacy.

Criminal black are too easy. 

How you REALLY SHOW YOUR DOMINANCE is when you kill innocent black ppl AND THEN claim they were guilty.

That's white supremacist heaven right there.

See harming black people is essential in a system of white supremacy


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Brown was NOT innocent. Iffy on Trayvon, Tamir Rice was pointing a gun that looked real. Quit justifying criminals just because they are black. I don't give a shit what race they are, people who commit crimes deserve punishment, if that includes a threat to law enforcement, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as an innocent black person in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> Criminal black are too easy.
> 
> How you REALLY SHOW YOUR DOMINANCE is when you kill innocent black ppl AND THEN claim they were guilty.
> 
> That's white supremacist heaven right there.
> 
> See harming black people is essential in a system of white supremacy
Click to expand...



That makes no sense. YOur assumption of racism on the part of all white people involved, is ironically, just you being a racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

ninja007 said:


> And blacks love to simultaneously say whites are rich and priviledged but at the same time point to all the poor whites on welfare in the south lol.


Dude. White people dont give fk about money JUST AS LONG as they feel superior and can look down on black ppl.

Yeah those poor meth head, rotted teeth white hill billies in the south have no money.

But too me that's like that saying that Walmart doesn't make money bcoz of all the food they throw out.

In system of racism, sum whites have to b sacrificed, those poor southern whites understand that bcoz that's fine to them as long as they can feel superior and look down on blacks.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks love to simultaneously say whites are rich and priviledged but at the same time point to all the poor whites on welfare in the south lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. White people dont give fk about money JUST AS LONG as they feel superior and can look down on black ppl.
> 
> Yeah those poor meth head, rotted teeth white hill billies in the south have no money.
> 
> But too me that's like that saying that Walmart doesn't make money bcoz of all the food they throw out.
> 
> In system of racism, sum whites have to b sacrificed, those poor southern whites understand that bcoz that's fine to them as long as they can feel superior and look down on blacks.
Click to expand...



That does not fit with anyone I know. 

I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.


That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is right.
> 
> But the thing is black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> White ppl measure their own worth by how badly black ppl are doing.
> 
> Harming black ppl is what whites love. Or more to the point, harming innocent black ppl, that's how you REALLY flex your muscles in white society.
> 
> Criminal black ppl are too easy. But killing a Tamir Rice ? Trayvon ? Mike Brown?
> 
> That's the best thing ever. This is why whites love the police bcoz they harm black ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Brown was NOT innocent. Iffy on Trayvon, Tamir Rice was pointing a gun that looked real. Quit justifying criminals just because they are black. I don't give a shit what race they are, people who commit crimes deserve punishment, if that includes a threat to law enforcement, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as an innocent black person in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> Criminal black are too easy.
> 
> How you REALLY SHOW YOUR DOMINANCE is when you kill innocent black ppl AND THEN claim they were guilty.
> 
> That's white supremacist heaven right there.
> 
> See harming black people is essential in a system of white supremacy
Click to expand...

Black cops kills black perps too, I suppose you think they are bad cops or they were forced to do it? It is only when a white cop kills a black person that blacks have issues. I don't see people whining about white perps being killed. If you commit a crime, don't expect to get a pat on the back. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME! I don't give a shit what race you are. Whites deserve the same punishment. Don't start that bullshit about blacks being punished more either. How about apples to apples? Perhaps some have more prior convictions. I don't doubt that it does still happen that SOME cops are racist and SOME cops target blacks. I DO NOT believe it is the norm. Some cops also treat perps based on what they get used to seeing on the streets. But I also believe having a trigger finger is wrong.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks love to simultaneously say whites are rich and priviledged but at the same time point to all the poor whites on welfare in the south lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. White people dont give fk about money JUST AS LONG as they feel superior and can look down on black ppl.
> 
> Yeah those poor meth head, rotted teeth white hill billies in the south have no money.
> 
> But too me that's like that saying that Walmart doesn't make money bcoz of all the food they throw out.
> 
> In system of racism, sum whites have to b sacrificed, those poor southern whites understand that bcoz that's fine to them as long as they can feel superior and look down on blacks.
Click to expand...

And now you stereotype poor Southern whites. You don't find that racist, but let a white person stereotype a black person. LOL What irony!


----------



## justinacolmena

IM2 said:


> Lol! Republicans owned slaves and republicans enforced Jim Crow. Just like the democrats.


They've gotten themselves incorporated these days, and they own "human resources" through their corporations.


IM2 said:


> It was a 7-1 decision that created Jim Crow. Four of the supreme court judges voting in favor of separate but equal were republicans.


We've got bathroom-sexers on the ballot, and they're pressing charges. Is there a single-person bathroom? If a man is using it, and it is not clearly marked male on the door, of somebody swaps the sign, the lady of the house is pressing charges and it's a registered sex offense for life.


SweetSue92 said:


> In my community, there is already:


Community = Communism
Society = Socialism

People are extremists these days, full of shit at law on heroin and methadone all the time, not just marijuana.


----------



## Correll

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks love to simultaneously say whites are rich and priviledged but at the same time point to all the poor whites on welfare in the south lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. White people dont give fk about money JUST AS LONG as they feel superior and can look down on black ppl.
> 
> Yeah those poor meth head, rotted teeth white hill billies in the south have no money.
> 
> But too me that's like that saying that Walmart doesn't make money bcoz of all the food they throw out.
> 
> In system of racism, sum whites have to b sacrificed, those poor southern whites understand that bcoz that's fine to them as long as they can feel superior and look down on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you stereotype poor Southern whites. You don't find that racist, but let a white person stereotype a black person. LOL What irony!
Click to expand...



I don't know if he is stupid, or just so warped with racism hate, that it makes him look stupid.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Black cops kills black perps too, I suppose you think they are bad cops or they were forced to do it? It is only when a white cop kills a black person that blacks have issues.


Of course.

Black folks are surely capable of internalizing and then acting upon the same anti-black prejudices and stereotypes as whites. 

In fact sumtimes blk cops will be even harder on black civilians, just to show his white cops, that he's on "there side"



MizMolly said:


> I dont see people whining about white perps being killed.


That's because the police don't kill unarmed white ppl in any significant numbers. You will hardly find me a white Tamir rice in the white community. 

Yeah whites are also brutalized by police but blacks are the only ones making an effort to change that. 

Black ppl are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.

Its white people that support harsher government policies if they’ll hurt blacks ....even if they could potentially be used against whites too. It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face



MizMolly said:


> if you commit a crime, don't expect to get a pat on the back. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!


The crime is being black. That is the crime.

You're like a kid who has downs syndrome n they get asked "What do u wanna b when you grow up ?" And he shouts "PRESIDENT!!"

Like you. He doesn't realize that this world is not just. So you stupid things like "don't commit the crime" bcoz you believe the world is just n so r cops.

Plus you can create system were crime will fester. Like in 1930s in the great depression. White suffered economically. So up popped the Al Capones, Murder Inc, Bonnie and Clyde's etc. And these criminals are seen as heroes in American society.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black cops kills black perps too, I suppose you think they are bad cops or they were forced to do it? It is only when a white cop kills a black person that blacks have issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Black folks are surely capable of internalizing and then acting upon the same anti-black prejudices and stereotypes as whites.
> 
> In fact sumtimes blk cops will be even harder on black civilians, just to show his white cops, that he's on "there side"
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see people whining about white perps being killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the police don't kill unarmed white ppl in any significant numbers. You will hardly find me a white Tamir rice in the white community.
> 
> Yeah whites are also brutalized by police but blacks are the only ones making an effort to change that.
> 
> Black ppl are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.
> 
> Its white people that support harsher government policies if they’ll hurt blacks ....even if they could potentially be used against whites too. It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you commit a crime, don't expect to get a pat on the back. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black. That is the crime.
> 
> You're like a kid who has downs syndrome n they get asked "What do u wanna b when you grow up ?" And he shouts "PRESIDENT!!"
> 
> Like you. He doesn't realize that this world is not just. So you stupid things like "don't commit the crime" bcoz you believe the world is just n so r cops.
> 
> Plus you can create system were crime will fester. Like in 1930s in the great depression. White suffered economically. So up popped the Al Capones, Murder Inc, Bonnie and Clyde's etc. And these criminals are seen as heroes in American society.
Click to expand...

You are so ridiculous. One major problem is that too many blacks make excuses when blacks commit crimes. Bullshit, I don't care what race you are. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME! And you perceive all blacks as innocent. If you don't approve of harsher punishments, FOR ALL, what do you want, a free ride? You also need to look at what is going on around. In my town most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks. That tends to make cops  more leary, but it does not give them free reign for a trigger finger.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> You are so ridiculous.


Look. Let's keep it civil. I try to avoid name calling. So you try to do the same. Can you do that and not get emotional ?



MizMolly said:


> one major problem is that too many blacks make excuses when blacks commit crimes.


Like who ?



MizMolly said:


> I don't care what race you are. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!


The crime is being black. That is the crime. 

Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people

He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.

After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

I could go on.



MizMolly said:


> And you perceive all blacks as innocent.


I've never said all black ppl are innocent. Stop straw manning.



MizMolly said:


> If you don't approve of harsher punishments, FOR ALL, what do you want, a free ride?


What are you talking about ?



MizMolly said:


> You also need to look at what is going on around. In my town most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks. That tends to make cops  more leary, but it does not give them free reign for a trigger finger.


And here we have it. The classic white supremacist tactic.

Well first off. I don't believe that you live around black people. White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.

I find it funny that you write the above but then you also say this 



MizMolly said:


> I don't care what race you are.


Well if you dont care what race they are then why are you pointing out the race of the ppl who commit the crime?

You haven't really thought this through ..have you ?

But look. Of course whites are gonna claim that blks do all the crime. That's to be expected.

The argument is moved from what whites do to what they think blks do other people do, mainly blacks.

Its just *a cheap attempt to change the subject*, to draw attention away from what whites do. 

*But *at a deeper level it is *also a moral argument* – directed not at blks but at whites themselves.

*White Americans know they live in an unequal society* where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. 

Since they want to believe they are good people they *either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses*. 

Making up excuses is way easier.

*If they can blame blacks* for their troubles, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then *they can still see themselves as good people*. Case closed!


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> That does not fit with anyone I know.


Well the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance.

Then you say this.



Correll said:


> I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.,



And then this.



Correll said:


> That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.


Ok. So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not fit with anyone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance.
> 
> Then you say this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
Click to expand...




1. You state that denial is part of racism. So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation. Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too. 

You see any problem here?


2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.


3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons. 


4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not fit with anyone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance.
> 
> Then you say this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You state that denial is part of racism. So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation. Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too.
> 
> You see any problem here?
> 
> 
> 2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.
> 
> 
> 3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons.
> 
> 
> 4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.
Click to expand...

Whoah. B4 I answer your questions because you dont answer questions with questions.

So for the second time.

So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not fit with anyone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance.
> 
> Then you say this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You state that denial is part of racism. So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation. Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too.
> 
> You see any problem here?
> 
> 
> 2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.
> 
> 
> 3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons.
> 
> 
> 4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah. B4 I answer your questions because you dont answer questions with questions.
> 
> So for the second time.
> 
> So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
Click to expand...



It was in response to YOUR claim that we whites don't care about poor whites because it is more important for us to "look down on blacks".

YOU brought up "poor whites" and I was addressing the point you made about them.


A very delusional point you made about them, filled with insane racist hatred.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not fit with anyone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance.
> 
> Then you say this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You state that denial is part of racism. So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation. Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too.
> 
> You see any problem here?
> 
> 
> 2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.
> 
> 
> 3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons.
> 
> 
> 4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah. B4 I answer your questions because you dont answer questions with questions.
> 
> So for the second time.
> 
> So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in response to YOUR claim that we whites don't care about poor whites because it is more important for us to "look down on blacks".
> 
> YOU brought up "poor whites" and I was addressing the point you made about them.
> 
> 
> A very delusional point you made about them, filled with insane racist hatred.
Click to expand...

Ok. So you can't answer the question. You should have said that at the start


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not fit with anyone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance.
> 
> Then you say this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for the poor whites who are suffering so much hardship, and I want policies to make their lives better.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blacks are, in many ways, more fucked up than poor whites, makes no difference to me, or any poor white I have ever known or know now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You state that denial is part of racism. So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation. Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too.
> 
> You see any problem here?
> 
> 
> 2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.
> 
> 
> 3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons.
> 
> 
> 4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoah. B4 I answer your questions because you dont answer questions with questions.
> 
> So for the second time.
> 
> So if it makes no difference to you whether there are poor whites or poor blacks then why in your initial comment did you point out that the white poor (not the blk poor) should have policies to improve their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in response to YOUR claim that we whites don't care about poor whites because it is more important for us to "look down on blacks".
> 
> YOU brought up "poor whites" and I was addressing the point you made about them.
> 
> 
> A very delusional point you made about them, filled with insane racist hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So you can't answer the question. You should have said that at the start
Click to expand...



Dude. Wtf is wrong with you? I answered your question. 

If you have a point to make, that my answer doesn't fit, then your point, is probably wrong.


Just tell us the point, stop dancing around it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1. You state that denial is part of racism.


Yes. You dont admit it.



Correll said:


> So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation.


Yes. The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance. Whites are guilty of that



Correll said:


> So Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too.


Whites dont admit to being racist. They deny.



Correll said:


> 2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.


Well I disagree. And history is on my side. Because any time black ppl have fought for justice this has always been met with fierce opposition from white society.

Why ? Because white ppl want blk ppl to stay in there place. To stay in their lane. That's how they get their positive feeling.



Correll said:


> 3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons.


Once again. Why is good policies restricted only to whites ?



Correll said:


> 4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.


But the people you singled out for good policies were white people.

That whites are the ones u instantly thought of when u think of poverty, and the ones u expressed such great sympathy, says everything and the thing is I'm not even mad at ya. Ppl look out for their own.

Whites often talk about poor white Appalachians, but even in their case if you compare whites in the region with blacks in the same region and then ask, do whites have an advantage? 

You'll see they still have a leg up on blk ppl.

You probably aren’t even aware of the existence of blacks in Appalachia (though they comprise about 6 percent of the region’s population, and are among some of the poorest) seems a pretty good answer to that question.


----------



## HenryBHough

Remember, when cops kill someone for being outside their house during the lockdown, it counts as corona virus death.

Lesson for America's Little Hitlers:  The more your cops kill the worse the epidemic stats and the longer you can stay in absolute power!

Don't believe for one New York Minute that your local Democrat power-mad Little Hitler hasn't figured that out.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You state that denial is part of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You dont admit it.
Click to expand...


I don't admit it, because it is not true.  





Correll said:


> So, by that "logic" once an accusation is made, guilt is assumed based on the accusation.


Yes. The denial of racism is essential to its maintenance. Whites are guilty of that[/QUOTE]

You said that. It makes no sense. It is just you dismissing anything that doesn't fit your world view. You might as well have your hands over your ears and your eyes closed, singing, "I CAN'T HEAR YOU.






Correll said:


> So Since admitting it is admitting it, and denying it is being racist too.


Whites dont admit to being racist. They deny.[/QUOTE]

Which is exactly what a white who is not racist, would say.





Correll said:


> 2. You stated that part of "white supremacy" is about whites feeling better about themselves because blacks are worse off then them. My denial was of that. I do not feel any positive feeling from knowing that blacks are suffering, and no white person that I have ever known, has.


Well I disagree. And history is on my side. Because any time black ppl have fought for justice this has always been met with fierce opposition from white society.[/QUOTE]

Well, that is not true, and even if it was, "fighting racial justice" does not equal "feeling good about other's suffering. YOur sentences are structured as though  your later words support your claim, but they actually don't.




> Why ? Because white ppl want blk ppl to stay in there place. To stay in their lane. That's how they get their positive feeling.



YOu are making up shit about people you know nothing about. That is not reasonable.




Correll said:


> 3. As to wanting good policies for poor whites, I want good policies to encourage good jobs and rising wages and not to fuck up their lives for no reasons.


Once again. Why is good policies restricted only to whites ?[/QUOTE]

Because we were talking about whites. You want my opinion on national policies for American citizens as a whole, ask me abou them. You ask me about whites as a group, that is the answer you will get. 






Correll said:


> 4. Nothing I said, in any way stated that I do not think that poor blacks should not have policies to make their lives better. You are very confused.


But the people you singled out for good policies were white people.[/QUOTE]

No, you singled them out, when you made ignorant claims about them and me. 




> That whites are the ones u instantly thought of when u think of poverty, and the ones u expressed such great sympathy, says everything and the thing is I'm not even mad at ya. Ppl look out for their own.



Not sure why you ignored the fact that I already addressed this twice before. Oh, right, you just don't listen to anything that does not fit your world view. YOu know, you are just like white libs in that.



> Whites often talk about poor white Appalachians, but even in their case if you compare whites in the region with blacks in the same region and then ask, do whites have an advantage?
> 
> You'll see they still have a leg up on blk ppl.



I have no idea if that is true, and you have given me ever reason to doubt you as a source.




> You probably aren’t even aware of the existence of blacks in Appalachia (though they comprise about 6 percent of the region’s population, and are among some of the poorest) seems a pretty good answer to that question.



Dude. You assume racism in whites and have stated that you consider anything other than admission to be a "denial" which is part of "wacism" in your mind.


So, whatever you were doing, it was not asking a question.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Well, that is not true


Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.

So are you saying that when blk ppl have fought for racial justice this hasn't been met with fierce opposition?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is not true
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.
> 
> So are you saying that when blk ppl have fought for racial justice this hasn't been met with fierce opposition?
Click to expand...



Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.


Why did you drop the qualifier, "from the white population"?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is not true
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.
> 
> So are you saying that when blk ppl have fought for racial justice this hasn't been met with fierce opposition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.
> 
> 
> Why did you drop the qualifier, "from the white population"?
Click to expand...

Ok. So I take that as a tap out.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Let's keep it civil. I try to avoid name calling. So you try to do the same. Can you do that and not get emotional ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> one major problem is that too many blacks make excuses when blacks commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like who ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black. That is the crime.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you perceive all blacks as innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said all black ppl are innocent. Stop straw manning.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't approve of harsher punishments, FOR ALL, what do you want, a free ride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also need to look at what is going on around. In my town most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks. That tends to make cops  more leary, but it does not give them free reign for a trigger finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have it. The classic white supremacist tactic.
> 
> Well first off. I don't believe that you live around black people. White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.
> 
> I find it funny that you write the above but then you also say this
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you dont care what race they are then why are you pointing out the race of the ppl who commit the crime?
> 
> You haven't really thought this through ..have you ?
> 
> But look. Of course whites are gonna claim that blks do all the crime. That's to be expected.
> 
> The argument is moved from what whites do to what they think blks do other people do, mainly blacks.
> 
> Its just *a cheap attempt to change the subject*, to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> *But *at a deeper level it is *also a moral argument* – directed not at blks but at whites themselves.
> 
> *White Americans know they live in an unequal society* where whites benefit and blacks get screwed.
> 
> Since they want to believe they are good people they *either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses*.
> 
> Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> *If they can blame blacks* for their troubles, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then *they can still see themselves as good people*. Case closed!
Click to expand...

Not caring what race someone is has NOTHING to do with facts. Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors. You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson. How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.


I dont believe you.

Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?

Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.

So where you live ?



MizMolly said:


> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.


The crime is being black.

But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.

You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.

So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.



MizMolly said:


> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?


You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.

So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.

You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.

Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.

Do you want me to bring receipts?

What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.

How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.

How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.

How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.

There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.

So tell me where is the danger?

Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.

Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.

And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.

Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.

What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?

But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.

Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.

Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.

But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.

And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.

Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.


----------



## IM2

Preach Brother Essen. Amen!


----------



## IM2

Darren Wilson was 6'4 220 pounds. He is the size of your average NFL linebacker. He was no small guy that was overpowered by an 18 year old kid. He murdered Mike Brown and got away with it while whites like Molly are still here trying to talk about a strong arm robbery of a box of swisher sweets.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
Click to expand...


In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
Click to expand...

Real talk ! I forgot about all that pumpkin rioting sh*t


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real talk ! I forgot about all that pumpkin rioting sh*t
Click to expand...

Apparently whites like Molly have convenient cases of Amnesia except when it comes to events that are negative about blacks. Forgotten are the 200 plus days of peaceful protesting between the murder and the miscarriage of justice by the white prosecutor.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is not true
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.
> 
> So are you saying that when blk ppl have fought for racial justice this hasn't been met with fierce opposition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait there. Hang on a sec. I need to focus on this point.
> 
> 
> Why did you drop the qualifier, "from the white population"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So I take that as a tap out.
Click to expand...




There is a massive difference in meaning. Your dodge is you tapping out.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> ....
Click to expand...



Yeah, I stopped reading there. That is stupid.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Darren Wilson was 6'4 220 pounds. He is the size of your average NFL linebacker. He was no small guy that was overpowered by an 18 year old kid. He murdered Mike Brown and got away with it while whites like Molly are still here trying to talk about a strong arm robbery of a box of swisher sweets.




And how big was that 18 year old kid? Funny you don't mention that.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
Click to expand...

you ramble on with so much bullshit. Every race can be racist. If you have issues with anyone just because of their skin color, you are racist. All races have criminals. I never singled out any race for crime. What I said was many blacks make excuses for black criminals. Little Rock, Arkansas has a lot of black people. Believe what you want, you do that anyway, even if it isn't the truth.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Darren Wilson was 6'4 220 pounds. He is the size of your average NFL linebacker. He was no small guy that was overpowered by an 18 year old kid. He murdered Mike Brown and got away with it while whites like Molly are still here trying to talk about a strong arm robbery of a box of swisher sweets.


dream on, you down play crime when it comes to blacks.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
Click to expand...

I didn't see whites condoning any whites rioting either. There is a difference.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real talk ! I forgot about all that pumpkin rioting sh*t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently whites like Molly have convenient cases of Amnesia except when it comes to events that are negative about blacks. Forgotten are the 200 plus days of peaceful protesting between the murder and the miscarriage of justice by the white prosecutor.
Click to expand...

No amnesia, you apparently don't read well. I said blacks excuse the rioting and looting.  I did not say whites don't riot. I didn't see people in favor or backing the white rioters.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see whites condoning any whites rioting either. There is a difference.
Click to expand...

But once again. You start from the position that black people are criminals or the black person did the crime.

So when you start from that position of course you are going to think rioting is unjust and crazy.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> you ramble on with so much bullshit.


Look. If you can't control your emotions then simply dont reply. I know estrogen kinda makes you women a little but crazy but lets keep it civil.



MizMolly said:


> Every race can be racist.


Ok. How can blk practice systematic racism to whites ?



MizMolly said:


> If you have issues with anyone just because of their skin color, you are racist.


What do you mean by issues? Be really specific and to the point when you talk.



MizMolly said:


> All races have criminals.


I agree. Now the question is who gets to decide who is a criminal and who isn't ?

It's not black people....is it?



MizMolly said:


> I never singled out any race for crime.



Really ?



MizMolly said:


> most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks.





MizMolly said:


> What I said was many blacks make excuses for black criminals.


And you know that ?

You've heard blk mothers say to their sons "Just go out there and rob. Dont worry about it. I'll make an excuse"

What are you talking about ? 

Actually believe it or not black ppl, generally speaking are actually quite conservative in their views. But we understand that we're living under a system of racism, which doesn't care if blk person leans to the left or right.

We call out the bullshit in our community but you let all types of sickos in your community. We dont have all these peodophie rings like you do in your community.

You try being black man in a black area that's known to mess with kids. Trust me he'll get the ULTIMATE street justice.



MizMolly said:


> Little Rock, Arkansas has a lot of black people. Believe what you want


I believe you. But I'm pretty sure. The more richer the area is in Arkansas, the more white it is. And the flip side will be true, in that the more poorer, the more black it will be.


----------



## sparky

so poverty is racial now?

man, i never get the memo Paul

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

sparky said:


> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~


Poverty is 100% racial. In fact most of the racism from whites to blacks is economic.

Thats how they really put a stranglehold on the black community.

And no. Oprah, Jay Z, Le Bron,  Will Smith, Denzel or Kevin Hart doesnt change that fact.


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty is 100% racial. In fact most of the racism from whites to blacks is economic.
> 
> Thats how they really put a stranglehold on the black community.
> 
> And no. Oprah, Jay Z, Le Bron,  Will Smith, Denzel or Kevin Hart doesnt change that fact.
Click to expand...


ok Paul, so how would you apply that notion here>>>

~S~


----------



## sparky

and do keep in mind Paul, we're all gonna be in the Gub'Mit soup line with  their grandiose pandemic remedies ....~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~


Poverty has always been racial.


----------



## IM2

​In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.*_ While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.” _

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*_, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”_

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*_, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”_

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *_In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.” 

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.” 

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.” 

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”_


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see whites condoning any whites rioting either. There is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But once again. You start from the position that black people are criminals or the black person did the crime.
> 
> So when you start from that position of course you are going to think rioting is unjust and crazy.
Click to expand...

I don't single out black people for crimes. You completely disregard the context of my posts. I said you don't see whites condoning the looting and rioting when whites do it. I don't give a shit what race you are, quit excusing anyone who commits a crime.


----------



## Paul Essien

sparky said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty is 100% racial. In fact most of the racism from whites to blacks is economic.
> 
> Thats how they really put a stranglehold on the black community.
> 
> And no. Oprah, Jay Z, Le Bron,  Will Smith, Denzel or Kevin Hart doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok Paul, so how would you apply that notion here>>>
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

I listened to the first 3 mins then I was done. I heard enough. The problem is he didnt racialize the wealth. Actual wealth ? Total wealth ? Distribution of wealth ?

Fuck all that.

There is no wealthy black ppl in America.

And even when you do get rich blacks, especially rich blks who own sh*t and have more than a biscuit, all of sudden, they die mysteriously or get locked up (Micheal Jackson, Prince, Cosby)

See white supremacists make sure that blks don't have that generational wealth which is passed down.

Most racism is economic. That's the root of the mass incarceration of black men. And even a lot of the times blk ppl r in jail for stupid shit.

What you in jail for white man ? "O I killed my parents and ate them"

What you in jail for black man ? "Bottled water ! I robbed 50 boxes of bottles water but someone grassed me up !"

Blk ppl (generally speaking) are not crazy. White ppl you do crazy sh*t.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty is 100% racial. In fact most of the racism from whites to blacks is economic.
> 
> Thats how they really put a stranglehold on the black community.
> 
> And no. Oprah, Jay Z, Le Bron,  Will Smith, Denzel or Kevin Hart doesnt change that fact.
Click to expand...

How can poverty be 100% racial when all races face poverty?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see whites condoning any whites rioting either. There is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But once again. You start from the position that black people are criminals or the black person did the crime.
> 
> So when you start from that position of course you are going to think rioting is unjust and crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't single out black people for crimes. You completely disregard the context of my posts. I said you don't see whites condoning the looting and rioting when whites do it. I don't give a shit what race you are, quit excusing anyone who commits a crime.
Click to expand...

Let me tell you something.

If the police started killing unarmed white kids and teens at the same rate they do blks ?

You wouldnt just see riots. You'd see ambush attacks on police. You'd see pipe bombs, booby traps. White society would go to war against the cops. Just look at the Cliven Bundys of this world.

And I respect that. 

That's one thing I would give white society credit for.

You'd rather DIE than be oppressed or subjugated.

And I gotta respect that.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> How can poverty be 100% racial when all races face poverty?


Kinda of the same way smoking cause cancer but not all ppl who smoke get cancer. And some who never smoked still get cancer.

You're argument is a stupid as me pointing out that because Stevie Wonder is rich n famous then there is no disadvantage in being blind.

There r ppl whose parachute didnt open but still lived and ppl who've been shot in there head and lived. But you can be pretty certain doing both of those things will kill you.


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> I listened to the first 3 mins then I was done. I heard enough. The problem is *he didnt racialize the wealth*.



because maybe it isn't....



Paul Essien said:


> Blk ppl (generally speaking) are not crazy. White ppl you do crazy sh*t.



depends, how well do you know rural poor white trash Paul...???

but i digress, why is it everything the black community is, was, or wants to be has the specter of racism hanging over it like the sword of damocles?

you may as well go out the door with a huge *'Kick me,I'm Black' *sign on your backs

no good will ever come of this

~S~


----------



## JustAGuy1

Paul Essien said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty is 100% racial. In fact most of the racism from whites to blacks is economic.
> 
> Thats how they really put a stranglehold on the black community.
> 
> And no. Oprah, Jay Z, Le Bron,  Will Smith, Denzel or Kevin Hart doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok Paul, so how would you apply that notion here>>>
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to the first 3 mins then I was done. I heard enough. The problem is he didnt racialize the wealth. Actual wealth ? Total wealth ? Distribution of wealth ?
> 
> Fuck all that.
> 
> There is no wealthy black ppl in America.
> 
> And even when you do get rich blacks, especially rich blks who own sh*t and have more than a biscuit, all of sudden, they die mysteriously or get locked up (Micheal Jackson, Prince, Cosby)
> 
> See white supremacists make sure that blks don't have that generational wealth which is passed down.
> 
> Most racism is economic. That's the root of the mass incarceration of black men. And even a lot of the times blk ppl r in jail for stupid shit.
> 
> What you in jail for white man ? "O I killed my parents and ate them"
> 
> What you in jail for black man ? "Bottled water ! I robbed 50 boxes of bottles water but someone grassed me up !"
> 
> Blk ppl (generally speaking) are not crazy. White ppl you do crazy sh*t.
Click to expand...


Oh look, another mistreated chile.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Let's keep it civil. I try to avoid name calling. So you try to do the same. Can you do that and not get emotional ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> one major problem is that too many blacks make excuses when blacks commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like who ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black. That is the crime.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you perceive all blacks as innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said all black ppl are innocent. Stop straw manning.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't approve of harsher punishments, FOR ALL, what do you want, a free ride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also need to look at what is going on around. In my town most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks. That tends to make cops  more leary, but it does not give them free reign for a trigger finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have it. The classic white supremacist tactic.
> 
> Well first off. I don't believe that you live around black people. White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.
> 
> I find it funny that you write the above but then you also say this
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you dont care what race they are then why are you pointing out the race of the ppl who commit the crime?
> 
> You haven't really thought this through ..have you ?
> 
> But look. Of course whites are gonna claim that blks do all the crime. That's to be expected.
> 
> The argument is moved from what whites do to what they think blks do other people do, mainly blacks.
> 
> Its just *a cheap attempt to change the subject*, to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> *But *at a deeper level it is *also a moral argument* – directed not at blks but at whites themselves.
> 
> *White Americans know they live in an unequal society* where whites benefit and blacks get screwed.
> 
> Since they want to believe they are good people they *either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses*.
> 
> Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> *If they can blame blacks* for their troubles, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then *they can still see themselves as good people*. Case closed!
Click to expand...


You poor kid, so many white peopl, so little time. Stop blaming whitey for all of your troubles.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can poverty be 100% racial when all races face poverty?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda of the same way smoking cause cancer but not all ppl who smoke get cancer. And some who never smoked still get cancer.
> 
> You're argument is a stupid as me pointing out that because Stevie Wonder is rich n famous then there is no disadvantage in being blind.
> 
> There r ppl whose parachute didnt open but still lived and ppl who've been shot in there head and lived. But you can be pretty certain doing both of those things will kill you.
Click to expand...

You are straying off topic. The stuff you said had nothing to do with you saying poverty is 100% racial. I pointed out that it is not. You cannot disprove what I said. Who said 100% of smokers get cancer? Nobody, I have shown your statement false.


----------



## IM2

JustAGuy1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Let's keep it civil. I try to avoid name calling. So you try to do the same. Can you do that and not get emotional ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> one major problem is that too many blacks make excuses when blacks commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like who ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black. That is the crime.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you perceive all blacks as innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said all black ppl are innocent. Stop straw manning.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't approve of harsher punishments, FOR ALL, what do you want, a free ride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also need to look at what is going on around. In my town most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks. That tends to make cops  more leary, but it does not give them free reign for a trigger finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have it. The classic white supremacist tactic.
> 
> Well first off. I don't believe that you live around black people. White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.
> 
> I find it funny that you write the above but then you also say this
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you dont care what race they are then why are you pointing out the race of the ppl who commit the crime?
> 
> You haven't really thought this through ..have you ?
> 
> But look. Of course whites are gonna claim that blks do all the crime. That's to be expected.
> 
> The argument is moved from what whites do to what they think blks do other people do, mainly blacks.
> 
> Its just *a cheap attempt to change the subject*, to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> *But *at a deeper level it is *also a moral argument* – directed not at blks but at whites themselves.
> 
> *White Americans know they live in an unequal society* where whites benefit and blacks get screwed.
> 
> Since they want to believe they are good people they *either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses*.
> 
> Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> *If they can blame blacks* for their troubles, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then *they can still see themselves as good people*. Case closed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, so many white peopl, so little time. Stop blaming whitey for all of your troubles.
Click to expand...

The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. If you don't think so, turn black and find out.


----------



## IM2




----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see whites condoning any whites rioting either. There is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But once again. You start from the position that black people are criminals or the black person did the crime.
> 
> So when you start from that position of course you are going to think rioting is unjust and crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't single out black people for crimes. You completely disregard the context of my posts. I said you don't see whites condoning the looting and rioting when whites do it. I don't give a shit what race you are, quit excusing anyone who commits a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me tell you something.
> 
> If the police started killing unarmed white kids and teens at the same rate they do blks ?
> 
> You wouldnt just see riots. You'd see ambush attacks on police. You'd see pipe bombs, booby traps. White society would go to war against the cops. Just look at the Cliven Bundys of this world.
> 
> And I respect that.
> 
> That's one thing I would give white society credit for.
> 
> You'd rather DIE than be oppressed or subjugated.
> 
> And I gotta respect that.
Click to expand...



Black on white crime is more than that. And we accept it like cucks.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. Let's keep it civil. I try to avoid name calling. So you try to do the same. Can you do that and not get emotional ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> one major problem is that too many blacks make excuses when blacks commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like who ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are. DON'T COMMIT THE CRIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black. That is the crime.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you perceive all blacks as innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said all black ppl are innocent. Stop straw manning.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't approve of harsher punishments, FOR ALL, what do you want, a free ride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also need to look at what is going on around. In my town most of the street crime is committed by blacks. Most violent crimes by blacks, gun crimes, by blacks. That tends to make cops  more leary, but it does not give them free reign for a trigger finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we have it. The classic white supremacist tactic.
> 
> Well first off. I don't believe that you live around black people. White people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible.
> 
> I find it funny that you write the above but then you also say this
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what race you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you dont care what race they are then why are you pointing out the race of the ppl who commit the crime?
> 
> You haven't really thought this through ..have you ?
> 
> But look. Of course whites are gonna claim that blks do all the crime. That's to be expected.
> 
> The argument is moved from what whites do to what they think blks do other people do, mainly blacks.
> 
> Its just *a cheap attempt to change the subject*, to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> *But *at a deeper level it is *also a moral argument* – directed not at blks but at whites themselves.
> 
> *White Americans know they live in an unequal society* where whites benefit and blacks get screwed.
> 
> Since they want to believe they are good people they *either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses*.
> 
> Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> *If they can blame blacks* for their troubles, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then *they can still see themselves as good people*. Case closed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, so many white peopl, so little time. Stop blaming whitey for all of your troubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. If you don't think so, turn black and find out.
Click to expand...



The root cause of the problems blacks face, is illegitimacy.  

Your obsession with race, is a way of coping with your failures. 


Which is fine, if that is all you want to do. Cope. Instead of actually fixing them.


----------



## Correll

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I DO live around a lot of black people. A lot of my neighbors are black. I like my neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> Do you live in Detroit? Jackson-Mississippi ? New Orleans? Flint-Michigan ? Birmingham-Alabama ?
> 
> Those places have a lotta blk ppl in.
> 
> So where you live ?
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked who makes excuses for blacks committing crimes? LOL Look at all the protest when there is PROOF that someone commits a crime. Ferguson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is being black.
> 
> But look what your saying makes sense if you start from the belief that the world is just.
> 
> You start from this belief the reason from it backwards. If the world is just, then so are cops, most whites, companies and any problems blk ppl have must be their fault.
> 
> So yes if you have this infantile, child like trust in the police as the good guys, who get your cat out of the tree or drive your ten year old son or grandson round the block to show him how great it is to be a police officer, then yeah your gonna think how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people made excuses for all the looting and burning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to kill black ppl in a system of racism. There is no such thing as an innocent blk person to white supremacist.
> 
> So of course in relation to Ferguson n Mike Brown n the cop Darren Wilson.
> 
> You will see the shoplifting of cigars by an over sized teenager as a right for an officer to use deadly force 7 times, the last 2 in the head.
> 
> Meanwhile I can show you numerous times whites have attacked cops with knives n bricks n lived to tell the tale.
> 
> Do you want me to bring receipts?
> 
> What you  refuse to realize is that the police force is full of racist cops, cops with chips on their shoulders, sociopaths.
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Nothing brave about blasting at n unarmed person. That's some coward sh*t.
> 
> Why was he (Darren Wilson) so scared, after all he is 6′ 4″ tall, 2 inches taller than Michael Brown and besides cops are trained to subdue a suspect with little ease by using defense tactics that allow the smallest officer to apprehend the largest suspect.
> 
> And how blind are you if you believe that every officer and department is honest ? They will always protect their own. That's why there are 500 innocent unarmed people murdered in this country each year by cops and that is only 17% of the department numbers, most departments do not keep track or statistics of officer involved shootings.
> 
> Look at the Rialto evidence, after wearing cameras the number of excessive force incidents went down 60%.
> 
> What about the fact that everytime a video appears after an incident it proves the officer to be lying?
> 
> But blk ppl are criminals. Right ? Yeah the same was said 100 yrs ago when blk ppl n children were murdered by white men of this country.
> 
> Crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> Some of them were guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times.
> 
> But blk ppl are the racists? How on earth we can do that after 400 years of oppression, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty.
> 
> And even today out of the 2000 hate groups, 90% are white and only 1 % are black.
> 
> Black people on this Earth have not done one single thing that warrants white people to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Ferguson the crime was committed by the cop. And Molly, that same year,. whites rioted in Keene New Hampshire because they ran out of pumpkins at a pumpkin festival. Whites rioted at the University of California when a racist speaker was supposed to be there. There have been all kinds of riots by whites in these past few years but racists like yourself ignore or make excuses for you behavior. Charlottesville was a white riot because whites were mad that a symbol of racism was being removed from a park. So do not lecture us about rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see whites condoning any whites rioting either. There is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But once again. You start from the position that black people are criminals or the black person did the crime.
> 
> So when you start from that position of course you are going to think rioting is unjust and crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't single out black people for crimes. You completely disregard the context of my posts. I said you don't see whites condoning the looting and rioting when whites do it. I don't give a shit what race you are, quit excusing anyone who commits a crime.
Click to expand...



Black racist have to lie to support their beliefs. ON everything.


----------



## Correll

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so poverty is racial now?
> 
> man, i never get the memo Paul
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty is 100% racial. In fact most of the racism from whites to blacks is economic.
> 
> Thats how they really put a stranglehold on the black community.
> 
> And no. Oprah, Jay Z, Le Bron,  Will Smith, Denzel or Kevin Hart doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can poverty be 100% racial when all races face poverty?
Click to expand...




Brilliant. And wasted on a completely closed and corrupt mind.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The root cause of the problems blacks face, is illegitimacy.


And how does black illegitimacy affect white people ?

Acting like you give a shit about unwed black mothers. Gimme a fking break.

Why dont you focus on white illegitimacy? 

Obama never had kids out of wedlock. 

He was Harvard educated. 
He committed no crimes. 
He used no slang. 
He didn't sag his pants and say what you want about his presidency. 

The fact is.

There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.

Did that stop him from getting racism?  According to your logic it should have done. Right ?

Wrong. He got it in the neck just like any other black person. 

And you do realize that the black people who were lynched and hung in the Jim Crow era were mainly black business owner? Or educated blks who were seen as too uppity ? 

You do realize that. Dont ya ?

Going bk further blk slaves were whipped if they were found out to b able read n write

Thats why I laugh when white supreamacist come with this "blk ppl need to do x y n do z"

It doesn't matter what blk ppl do.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face, is illegitimacy.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does black illegitimacy affect white people ?
> 
> Acting like you give a shit about unwed black mothers. Gimme a fking break.
> 
> Why dont you focus on white illegitimacy?
> 
> Obama never had kids out of wedlock.
> 
> He was Harvard educated.
> He committed no crimes.
> He used no slang.
> He didn't sag his pants and say what you want about his presidency.
> 
> The fact is.
> 
> There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.
> 
> Did that stop him from getting racism?  According to your logic it should have done. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. He got it in the neck just like any other black person.
> 
> And you do realize that the black people who were lynched and hung in the Jim Crow era were mainly black business owner? Or educated blks who were seen as too uppity ?
> 
> You do realize that. Dont ya ?
> 
> Going bk further blk slaves were whipped if they were found out to b able read n write
> 
> Thats why I laugh when white supreamacist come with this "blk ppl need to do x y n do z"
> 
> It doesn't matter what blk ppl do.
Click to expand...

Well said my brother.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the first 3 mins then I was done. I heard enough. The problem is *he didnt racialize the wealth*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because maybe it isn't....
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blk ppl (generally speaking) are not crazy. White ppl you do crazy sh*t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends, how well do you know rural poor white trash Paul...???
> 
> *but i digress, why is it everything the black community is, was, or wants to be has the specter of racism hanging over it like the sword of damocles?*
> 
> you may as well go out the door with a huge *'Kick me,I'm Black' *sign on your backs
> 
> no good will ever come of this
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Because that is the way whites have made things. Until you turn black and try living you really need to stop trying to tell us how racism is nothing. It is not something that just ends because you get educated or even if you do everything whites do. It doesn't end if you are successful or make a lot of money. It does not end because you are famous. It did not end for a black man when he became the most powerful man on earth. So please stop asking your stupid ass questions and trying to lecture us about something you have NEVER endured.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


White people are bad no matter what. Why bother?


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.


White people are bad no matter what. Why bother?


----------



## MaryL

1865. Plenty of white boys died to stop slavery, huge numbers of them. That wasn't enough?  What does it take? How many men have to die?


----------



## MaryL

Koreans or Polish business burned down. Blacks do that. because they accept multiculturalism well...lkets adress that...or not.


----------



## MaryL

Koreans or Polish business burned down. Blacks do that. because they accept multiculturalism well..lets address that...or not.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Because that is the way whites have made things


That seems to work well for _you too _IM2.

You keep harping on white privilege ,based on black privilege

Pulling one's self up, by pulling another down is a dead end street 

~S~


----------



## Sun Devil 92

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is the way whites have made things
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to work well for _you too _IM2.
> 
> You keep harping on white privilege ,based on black privilege
> 
> Pulling one's self up, by pulling another down is a dead end street
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


It's her mantra.

Total bullshit.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are bad no matter what. Why bother?
Click to expand...


I think that when a white person such as you have posted all kinds of racist shit about blacks, always talking about how blacks are bad, they have nothing to say when black people show actual documented history of what whites have done.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is the way whites have made things
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to work well for _you too _IM2.
> 
> You keep harping on white privilege ,based on black privilege
> 
> Pulling one's self up, by pulling another down is a dead end street
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as black privilege. Living with white racism is not a privilege. Nor is voicing our displeasure at being treated as we are a privilege. End your fragility based delusions. This is not about pulling anybody up by pulling anyone else down. It is about the truth and it seems that whites like you can't take the truth. Your post is another example of white fragility. This nation has a 243, almost 244 year history of passing laws and creating policies to benefit whites at our expense. You elected a president because you believe he can deliver the country back to white rule and white dominion. So if you can't face the truth, do something to stop what creates the complaints about the actions of whites such as yourself.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> 1865. Plenty of white boys died to stop slavery, huge numbers of them. That wasn't enough?  What does it take? How many men have to die?


That did not happen.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Koreans or Polish business burned down. Blacks do that. because they accept multiculturalism well...lkets adress that...or not.



_“Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.

The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.

But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.

With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.

Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”_

*Sarah Kendzior, How do you become “white” in America?*​


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> There is no such thing as black privilege.



_au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>









						It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
					

Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.




					www.cnn.com
				




~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.

You played yourself.


----------



## IM2

Black privilege may be new, but some of the rhetoric defending it is at least two centuries old.* As far back as the late 19th century, whites were saying that blacks weren't so much victims of racism as they were victims of special treatment.*

The 19th century U.S. Supreme Court echoed that thinking in one of its most infamous decisions. Congress had passed a sweeping Civil Rights Act in 1875 that banned discrimination against former slaves in public places. But the Supreme Court declared that act unconstitutional in 1883, a decision that sanctioned the rise of Jim Crow segregation and mob violence against blacks that would last a century.

In the high court's 1883 decision, Justice Joseph Bradley wrote in the majority opinion that there must come a time when blacks cease "to be the special favorite of the laws."

Over the years, that sentiment bubbled to the surface at various times as debates over "reverse racism" and affirmative action erupted. Yet something new is now happening. More whites have begun talking about themselves as a racially oppressed majority. In a widely publicized 2011 survey, white Americans said they suffer from racial discrimination more than blacks.





_Peggy McIntosh, an activist who helped popularize the term "white privilege," says those who believe in black privilege are whiners._

Where does this belief come from? The numbers don't appear to support it. Numerous studies and surveys show that blacks lag behind whites and other racial groups in many socioeconomic categories.

The wealth of white households is 13 times the median wealth of black households. Black children represent 18% of the nation's preschool enrollment but make up nearly half of all children with multiple suspensions. Job applicants with white-sounding names are 50% more likely to get called back for an interview than similarly qualified applicants with black-sounding names. And prison sentences for black men are nearly 20% longer than those of white men convicted for similar crimes.

Some say you don't even need numbers to dismiss black privilege. Use your eyes. If being black is such an asset, why do many whites consistently move out of communities -- neighborhoods, churches, schools -- when too many blacks move in? It's a phenomenon that sociologists have long documented and that some call "racial tipping."









						It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
					

Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.




					www.cnn.com
				




LOL! Some whites will do anything to deny the truth.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face, is illegitimacy.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does black illegitimacy affect white people ?
Click to expand...



It doesn't directly. Indirectly a lot as the problems of one part of our community, will hurt us, or cost us at some point.



> Acting like you give a shit about unwed black mothers. Gimme a fking break.



More the children, really. And why should you doubt that? It is normal human empathy. Don't you feel it when you see other people suffering? If not, that says something about you. Me? I'm normal. 




> Why dont you focus on white illegitimacy?



A good question. And I'm not sure I don't. I talk about BLACK illegitimacy here, you made a point about the "root cause of black problems", which brought it up. IN my RL, I do a lot of pushback against white illegitimacy, or to champion the concept of marriage. I've married and stay married. I'm raising my daughter to consider marriage the best path. I've encouraged younger white couples to get married. 




> Obama never had kids out of wedlock.



Which is, I guess, a point in his "plus column". 



> He was Harvard educated.
> He committed no crimes.
> He used no slang.
> He didn't sag his pants and say what you want about his presidency.
> 
> The fact is.
> 
> There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.
> 
> Did that stop him from getting racism?  According to your logic it should have done. Right ?



Nope. NOt even close to my point. You completely misunderstood what I said. Completely.




> Wrong. He got it in the neck just like any other black person.
> 
> And you do realize that the black people who were lynched and hung in the Jim Crow era were mainly black business owner? Or educated blks who were seen as too uppity ?
> 
> You do realize that. Dont ya ?




I don't know that. I don't think of lynching as limited to the Jim Crow South, when I think of it, and I don't give a lot of thought to the details of lynching. It has not been a factor in my life, nor even the modern era.





> Going bk further blk slaves were whipped if they were found out to b able read n write
> 
> Thats why I laugh when white supreamacist come with this "blk ppl need to do x y n do z"
> 
> It doesn't matter what blk ppl do.




Yes, slavery bad. Got it.  


Oh, wait, was that supposed to play on my white guilt?


Yeah, I got some bad news for you on that front. 


Fresh out. By fresh, I mean, NEVER HAD ANY.


----------



## IM2

LOL! Sun Devil and Correll, you guys need to understand that your opinions are so inaccurate that you are ignored.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is the way whites have made things
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to work well for _you too _IM2.
> 
> You keep harping on white privilege ,based on black privilege
> 
> Pulling one's self up, by pulling another down is a dead end street
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Living with white racism is not a privilege. Nor is voicing our displeasure at being treated as we are a privilege. End your fragility based delusions. This is not about pulling anybody up by pulling anyone else down. It is about the truth and it seems that whites like you can't take the truth. Your post is another example of white fragility. This nation has a 243, almost 244 year history of passing laws and creating policies to benefit whites at our expense. You elected a president because you believe he can deliver the country back to white rule and white dominion. So if you can't face the truth, do something to stop what creates the complaints about the actions of whites such as yourself.
Click to expand...

You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people.


----------



## MizMolly

Wi


IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1865. Plenty of white boys died to stop slavery, huge numbers of them. That wasn't enough?  What does it take? How many men have to die?
> 
> 
> 
> That did not happen.
Click to expand...

Without the Civil War slavery would not have ended


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> It doesn't directly.


So we agree. White ppl and you dont give a fk about unwed blk mothers. It's just an attempt to turn the tables



Correll said:


> More the children, really.


You dont give a fk about blk children either.



Correll said:


> And why should you doubt that?


How long have you got?



Correll said:


> It is normal human empathy. Don't you feel it when you see other people suffering?


White people have a heart of stone when it comes to blk ppl.

What are you talking about ?



Correll said:


> A good question. And I'm not sure I don't.


So from now on focus on white illegitimacy. Sort your white women out.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is the way whites have made things
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to work well for _you too _IM2.
> 
> You keep harping on white privilege ,based on black privilege
> 
> Pulling one's self up, by pulling another down is a dead end street
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Living with white racism is not a privilege. Nor is voicing our displeasure at being treated as we are a privilege. End your fragility based delusions. This is not about pulling anybody up by pulling anyone else down. It is about the truth and it seems that whites like you can't take the truth. Your post is another example of white fragility. This nation has a 243, almost 244 year history of passing laws and creating policies to benefit whites at our expense. You elected a president because you believe he can deliver the country back to white rule and white dominion. So if you can't face the truth, do something to stop what creates the complaints about the actions of whites such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people.
Click to expand...

He just did answer you. White supremacy has been the law and is the law.


----------



## IM2

*"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*

Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.

Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.

Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.

Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.

*Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.


There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
Click to expand...

Ah it figures you would jump on the bandwagon, because all you are doing is using the black angle against conservatives that you hate, and it's all because of their religion or Christianity that causes you to jump when you do. You ain't fooling anyone with your bullcrap. You've done created to many post that show's what your angle is. The sad thing is blacks not realizing what you do or you thinking that blacks are stupid enough to be used by you. Many politicians are attempting the same as you are, but one would think that the blacks would wake up finally. Oh that's right just keep offering up the free stuff, and/or the power positions, and they will follow a Democrat straight into hell is the thinking behind it all.


----------



## beagle9

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am not black and I can't be black or the caricature of black you suggest as Rochelle or Steph or the rest. All I can do is speak against racism in an effort to get rid of it. My intent is to bring black people into real equality, not put white people down. And there are plenty of black persons who do that already, better than you or I."
> *
> This is not about putting white people down. It is about creating a full and complete understanding of what whites that practice racism do and what damage has been and continues to be done by it's continued practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone who does not agree with you is a racist.
> 
> Racist being an opinion that you are better than someone because of skin color.
> 
> So people can't simply disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Just stop whining because you're going to be shown what has been done to us since slavery ended whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really,
> 
> By who ?  You ?
> 
> Like I take a racist like you seriously.
Click to expand...

I wonder if he's making threats ???


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> So once again we see the infestation of white supremacists who are allowed to freely post off topic bullshit, troll thread after thread with no deletions, admonishment or penalty.


So now you are attempting to control the moderators, and the site by suggesting that they aren't letting you just freely have your way, and so I guess you are looking for some black privilege now eh ??  So you are attempting to highjack the platform by wanting actions taken against those that don't agree with your racist views ?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't agree that advances for black people in America have been great and that you don't agree whites have opposed slavery and racism and thought that black people should have better lives but I would dissagree. There have been setbacks of course, part of which comes down to the fact that we had a civil war which dissrupted U.S. society as a whole... in a huge way. most of the other countries which shook off slavery did not go through such a war... yet, today wherever you look this is a time of great opportunity for African Americans in America to be whatever they want to be in life. How did we get there?  It got there for many reasons. Struggle but also the fact that on the ground level people have been rejecting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't agree with is this attitude that somehow I am to be satisfied with an undone job. These opportunities do not exist at the level you claim. This is what blacks here are telling you. Today is the time for whites to start listening instead of always trying to instruct us on how times are for black people.
Click to expand...

Whites are supposed to listen when blacks aren't listening to you ??  If you could control the bad blacks just like if we could control the bad whites, and on and on it all goes, then we would be living in a perfect world now wouldn't we ?? Quit fantasizing, and just make the best of you and your families lives already. Let our laws enforce the rest of the situation. Plenty of laws on the books, so if they aren't being enforced, then enforce them, but quit thinking that more laws or special treatment programs are needed because they aren't.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
Click to expand...

Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> This thread is not about white privilege or wealth inequality. It IS about what whites have done since the end of slavery to stop or stall progress in the black community.


What is it you want whites to do when they are not stopping or stalling progress in black communities? I would love all communities to succeed, I hinder nobody. I help many small “minority” communities obtain federal grants. Yet you call me racist.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us continue with the years after slavery and what it meant for blacks.
> 
> Thus far we see that whites went  on a killing spree that can only be described as attempted ethnic cleansing. After that, the supreme court pretty much killed the 13th,14th, and 15th amendments by saying that issues of racial discrimination was not a federal concern. So let us move forward with more of the stone cold truth.
> 
> *The Colfax Massacre (1873)*
> 
> The Colfax Massacre occurred on April 13, 1873. The battle-turned-massacre took place in the small town of Colfax, Louisiana as a clash between blacks and whites.  Three whites and an estimated 150 blacks died in the conflict.
> 
> The massacre took place against the backdrop of racial tensions following the hotly contested Louisiana governor’s race of 1872.  While the Republicans narrowly won the contest and retained control of the state, white Democrats, angry over the defeat, vowed revenge.  In Colfax Parish (county) as in other areas of the state, they organized a white militia to directly challenge the mostly black state militia under the control of the governor.
> 
> One incident however, touched off the Colfax massacre.  On March 28, local white Democratic leaders called for armed supporters to help them take the Colfax Parish Courthouse from the black and white GOP officeholders on April 1.  The Republicans responded by urging their mostly black supporters to defend them.  Although nothing happened on April 1, the next day fighting erupted between the two groups.
> 
> On April 13, Easter Sunday, more than 300 armed white men, including members of white supremacist organizations such as the Knights of White Camellia and the Ku Klux Klan, attacked the Courthouse building.  When the militia maneuvered a cannon to fire on the Courthouse, some of the sixty black defenders fled while others surrendered.  When the leader of the attackers, James Hadnot, was accidentally shot by one of his own men, the white militia responded by shooting the black prisoners.  Those who were wounded in the earlier battle, particularly black militia members, were singled out for execution  The indiscriminate killing spread to African Americans who had not been at the courthouse and continued into the night.
> 
> All told, approximately 150 African Americans were killed, including 48 who were murdered after the battle. Only three whites were killed, and few were injured in the largely one-sided battle of Colfax.
> 
> The Colfax Massacre (1873) •
> 
> So what did the US government do to provide equal protection to newly freed blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. v. Cruikshank*
> 
> March 27, 1876
> The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.
> 
> https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank
> 
> Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:
> 
> *Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.*
> 
> United States v. Cruikshank - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 302565​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a mistake....this says 1876.
> 
> I suspect you are not still butthurt over something that happened 150 years ago.
> 
> Are you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no mistake. You still celebrate something that happened in 1776, hold men and their ideas as sacred who have been dead 200 years. So this review of how blacks have been treated from the end of slavery until this moment is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think people would want to celebrate good things, like freedom from British rule. Your comparison to the negative post you repeat is not even close to the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identity politics.
> 
> It's what he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites invented identity politics on July 4th, 1776.
> 
> And Molly, blacks were not freed in 1776.
> 
> This thread is called the Stone Cold Truth and that's what you are going to get. If you can't take it, find another thread.
Click to expand...

Blacks today still celebrate July 4th.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
Click to expand...

Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't agree that advances for black people in America have been great and that you don't agree whites have opposed slavery and racism and thought that black people should have better lives but I would dissagree. There have been setbacks of course, part of which comes down to the fact that we had a civil war which dissrupted U.S. society as a whole... in a huge way. most of the other countries which shook off slavery did not go through such a war... yet, today wherever you look this is a time of great opportunity for African Americans in America to be whatever they want to be in life. How did we get there?  It got there for many reasons. Struggle but also the fact that on the ground level people have been rejecting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't agree with is this attitude that somehow I am to be satisfied with an undone job. These opportunities do not exist at the level you claim. This is what blacks here are telling you. Today is the time for whites to start listening instead of always trying to instruct us on how times are for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are supposed to listen when blacks aren't listening to you ??  If you could control the bad blacks just like if we could control the bad whites, and on and on it all goes, then we would be living in a perfect world now wouldn't we ?? Quit fantasizing, and just make the best of you and your families lives already. Let our laws enforce the rest of the situation. Plenty of laws on the books, so if they aren't being enforced, then enforce them, but quit thinking that more laws or special treatment programs are needed because they aren't.
Click to expand...

The problem is that laws aren't enforced against whites as they are on blacks. Secondly anti discrimination laws are weakly enforced. And if I am fantasizing provide the date and congressional resolution that was passed that ended white racism.  We aren't fantasizing son, stop the attempt  to gaslight. You aren't black and don't face what we do. Cease the lectures motherfucker until you turn black and live. Crime has reduced in the black community it has not in the white community and whites were committing more crime even when crime was supposed to be so terrible among blacks. You "experts" on black people need to shut the fuck up and deal with the problem in your own community. I laugh when a white idiot like you talks about special treatment when you are the kings and queens of giving yourselves special treatment. What you need to do is work to end the racism in your community, starting with yourself.


----------



## IM2

And once again the white "experts" on black people have decided to tell us how to act. Paternalism. And they cannot see how this paternalism is racist. They have never been black or faced what we face but because they don't want to believe whites are racists, even when all they need to do is read posts here, they are full of suggestions about how we are to do things. Again this is another example of white fragility.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). *This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes,* such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or *“see each other as humans”* or *“take personal responsibility.”*

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​*Perhaps stopping stormfront members from coming here would make things much better.*


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
Click to expand...

Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.


----------



## IM2

As we are now into the third decade of the 21st century, perhaps it has become time for some whites to understand they are not experts on the problems in the black community, the causes of those problems, or the solutions. Anybody can have an opinion. Now before I go any further, there are some definitions we need to understand.

*Definition of fact: 1 a : something that has actual existence. b : an actual occurrence.  2 : a piece of information presented as having objective reality.  3: the quality of being actual. 4: a thing done. b archaic : action. c obsolete: feat 

Definition of opinion:1 a : a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter. 2 a : belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge. b : a generally held view. 3 a : a formal expression of judgment or advice by an expert. b : the formal expression (as by a judge, court, or referee) of the legal reasons and principles upon which a legal decision is based.

Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.

Definition of empirical:1 : originating in or based on observation or experience. 2 : relying on experience or observation alone often without due regard for system and theory. 3 : capable of being verified or disproved by observation or experiment. 4 : of or relating to empiricism.*

Books such as_ “Color of Law”, “White Rage”, “American Apartheid”, “The New Jim Crow”, “We Charge Genocide,” or “Racism without Racists”_  to name a few, provide example after example of the great pains the America government took to establish and maintain a system based on white racial supremacy. They detail the toll such policies have inflicted upon blacks as well as all other people of color in America. Countless studies have been done detailing the negative effects that purposefully designed racially exclusionary American public policy has had upon black communities. Yet, to say that the root cause of the problems blacks face is due to white racism gets you ridiculed and called all kinds of childish names by racists in the white community and by a few blacks or other nonwhites who have been shamed into not defending themselves to the point of adopting right wing opinions about some kind of imaginary victim mentality.

Here is one more example of how white racism creates a problem for blacks. It is common knowledge in the Black community that having a "Black" name can often lead to, for example, employment applications being discarded, and other similar forms of discrimination. People of all colors with black sounding names get rejected at the interview stage. Here is a quote from someone you have read here in this forum.

_“I can say for sure that happens because I did it. Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people. I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions. Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers. Both Salary and Hourly. I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names. Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name. Never hired them.”

“Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it. A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble. My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless. I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.

Glad I did it. I would do it again.”_​*That was a quote from a USMB member named  flash*

I guess blacks just all need to name their children Tom or Jenny Smith because racism has nothing to do with why blacks don’t get hired for certain jobs even now in the 21st century.

On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. The Kerner Commission met in 1968 and made recommendation on how to move toward racial progress. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study’s central premise was that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but still face disadvantages that were based on race.

Here are some of  the  findings.

_*African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.*_
*
The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968. But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.
*
_*With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.*_

Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute, wrote an op ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News entitled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made those recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _*“*_*So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.” *People knowing nothing about responsibility want to lecture us on being accountable for our own situation. Since our situation is caused by white racism, we are held accountable and responsible to point it out and then demand that it stop.

I am not going to keep listening to racists who want to tell me about the people I have lived with and around almost every day for 59 years. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. This can be shown to be something that has actual existence;  an actual occurrence.   a piece of information presented as having objective reality; the quality of being actual; a thing done; archaic : action. c obsolete: feat . It is originating in or based on observation or experience; relying on experience or observation alone often without due regard for system and theory;  capable of being verified or disproved by observation or experiment; of or relating to empiricism.

It is not what  beagle and other whites like him have represented which is a : a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter. 2 a : belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge. b *: *a generally held view. 3 a : a formal expression of judgment or advice by an expert. b : the formal expression (as by a judge, court, or referee) of the legal reasons and principles upon which a legal decision is based. It comes from something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...

You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.

*Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.

You are delusional son.*


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Anybody can have an *opinion*


which you're now actively _harvesting_ from your racist threads to impart out of context , IE~ '_definition of delusion'

~S~_


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can have an *opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> which you're now actively _harvesting_ from your racist threads to impart out of context , IE~ '_definition of delusion'
> 
> ~S~_
Click to expand...

My threads aren't racist and you are  delusional to say that.  So when you show me where I have SPECIFICALLY said blacks are inherently better than whites, let me know.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can have an *opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> which you're now actively _harvesting_ from your racist threads to impart out of context , IE~ '_definition of delusion'
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My threads aren't racist and you are  delusional to say that.  So when you show me where I have SPECIFICALLY said blacks are inherently better than whites, let me know.
Click to expand...


So you can _copy/chop/paste_ *my opinion* into another of your _'I ain't no racist'_ threads IM2 ?

no thx

~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can have an *opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> which you're now actively _harvesting_ from your racist threads to impart out of context , IE~ '_definition of delusion'
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My threads aren't racist and you are  delusional to say that.  So when you show me where I have SPECIFICALLY said blacks are inherently better than whites, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can _copy/chop/paste_ *my opinion* into another of your _'I ain't no racist'_ threads IM2 ?
> 
> no thx
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Your words are in this thread. Just admit that you know I have never said blacks were inherently better than whites and move along. This thread is about things whites have actually done since slavery ended because you guys want to excuse yourselves by making claims about how you weren't here, or you didn't own slaves, or that was in the past, except when it comes to blaming democrats for slavery. So it is not racist to point out how whites have continued their racism. There is no definition of racism anywhere that says describing racism done by whites is racism. 

Now if I were calling whites racist and they were not participating in racism now, then you might have a gripe. But when you have a person who comes in here declaring how America is made only for whites and he claims he is not a racist, that's delusional. When you read posts from other whites that you don't object to, spewing racism then act like racism is something we imagine, that's delusional. And then when you call blacks racists for pointing out  the  racism we face, that's delusional. 

You do at least number 3. Therefore you are delusional.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
Click to expand...




Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can. 

So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes. 
Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not. 
same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.

In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.


----------



## Paul Essien

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
Click to expand...

Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
Click to expand...

In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine. 

White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.

Why ?

Because white supreamcy is the law


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
Click to expand...

Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
Click to expand...



White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?

Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.

What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
Click to expand...

And where is all this taken place again ??? Get back to us when you got something worth reporting concerning your personal experience of victim hood, because right now you're just speaking bullcrap.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
Click to expand...

Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.

7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
Click to expand...

Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
Click to expand...

You say that as a white person who doesn't face the law in ways we do.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where is all this taken place again ??? Get back to us when you got something worth reporting concerning your personal experience of victim hood, because right now you're just speaking bullcrap.
Click to expand...

He's speaking truth and you can't handle it.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
Click to expand...





I've read this far... so far.

*"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*

So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god. 
You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?

Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where is all this taken place again ??? Get back to us when you got something worth reporting concerning your personal experience of victim hood, because right now you're just speaking bullcrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's speaking truth and you can't handle it.
Click to expand...


That's a laugh......

~S~


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
Click to expand...

How about me living with blacks all my life, would that count ? Of course not in your mind, because you must stick with your narrative no matter what eh ??


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that as a white person who doesn't face the law in ways we do.
Click to expand...

Why do you face the law at all ???


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
Click to expand...



I guess we should end all discussion on race then here and now?  we cant live black, so therefore why have a discussion? unless only *acceptable* answers approved by you apply. You throw race in peoples face.... (yes, he knows hes white..so what the fuck?) 
and then expect what? white people are going to say things you dont agree with, then disagree with them!  when you say TURN BLACK then talk... it makes people really not want to listen or put forth any effort. 
There can really be no discussion unless two parties actually want to look at the other's point of view. Seems to me your not interested in a "white mans" point of view, you already know what it is... they are basically all the same. 
Or is that not correct???


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't agree that advances for black people in America have been great and that you don't agree whites have opposed slavery and racism and thought that black people should have better lives but I would dissagree. There have been setbacks of course, part of which comes down to the fact that we had a civil war which dissrupted U.S. society as a whole... in a huge way. most of the other countries which shook off slavery did not go through such a war... yet, today wherever you look this is a time of great opportunity for African Americans in America to be whatever they want to be in life. How did we get there?  It got there for many reasons. Struggle but also the fact that on the ground level people have been rejecting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't agree with is this attitude that somehow I am to be satisfied with an undone job. These opportunities do not exist at the level you claim. This is what blacks here are telling you. Today is the time for whites to start listening instead of always trying to instruct us on how times are for black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are supposed to listen when blacks aren't listening to you ??  If you could control the bad blacks just like if we could control the bad whites, and on and on it all goes, then we would be living in a perfect world now wouldn't we ?? Quit fantasizing, and just make the best of you and your families lives already. Let our laws enforce the rest of the situation. Plenty of laws on the books, so if they aren't being enforced, then enforce them, but quit thinking that more laws or special treatment programs are needed because they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that laws aren't enforced against whites as they are on blacks. Secondly anti discrimination laws are weakly enforced. And if I am fantasizing provide the date and congressional resolution that was passed that ended white racism.  We aren't fantasizing son, stop the attempt  to gaslight. You aren't black and don't face what we do. Cease the lectures motherfucker until you turn black and live. Crime has reduced in the black community it has not in the white community and whites were committing more crime even when crime was supposed to be so terrible among blacks. You "experts" on black people need to shut the fuck up and deal with the problem in your own community. I laugh when a white idiot like you talks about special treatment when you are the kings and queens of giving yourselves special treatment. What you need to do is work to end the racism in your community, starting with yourself.
Click to expand...

If the laws were not enforced on whites, no whites would be incarcerated. It is a LIE to say there are laws that benefit whites and not blacks. You need to shut the fuck up on thinking you are an expert on white people, yet you want whites to "live black" before commenting. Nobody has said racism has ended, but not everything is racist, contrary to YOUR opinion, which is usually flawed.


----------



## MizMolly

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should end all discussion on race then here and now?  we cant live black, so therefore why have a discussion? unless only *acceptable* answers approved by you apply. You throw race in peoples face.... (yes, he knows hes white..so what the fuck?)
> and then expect what? white people are going to say things you dont agree with, then disagree with them!  when you say TURN BLACK then talk... it makes people really not want to listen or put forth any effort.
> There can really be no discussion unless two parties actually want to look at the other's point of view. Seems to me your not interested in a "white mans" point of view, you already know what it is... they are basically all the same.
> Or is that not correct???
Click to expand...

Ah, so true. We aren't black so therefore we cannot comment on race...ironic isn't it?


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with* the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> *
Click to expand...

*



"The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population."
*
Im not saying that 14 percent of the population which is black is commiting crimes. I didnt say that at all! That would be insane to suggest. I simply said black people make up about 14 % of the population, and their "group" makes up a higher percentage of total crimes than that 14 %.  Whites make a higher percentage then their population as well, but its not as nearly high by percentage. 
Yes, whites have a higher number overall in crimes comitted. Its all in the statistical charts. numbers are numbers, it is what it is.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
Click to expand...

 According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.

Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.

You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.

White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me living with blacks all my life, would that count ? Of course not in your mind, because you must stick with your narrative no matter what eh ??
Click to expand...

You have not lived with blacks your whole life. But that's a narrative you want to create in order to try justifying your racist beliefs.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with* the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population."*
> 
> Im not saying that 14 percent of the population which is black is commiting crimes. I didnt say that at all! That would be insane to suggest. I simply said black people make up about 14 % of the population, and their "group" makes up a higher percentage of total crimes than that 14 %.  Whites make a higher percentage then their population as well, but its not as nearly high by percentage.
> Yes, whites have a higher number overall in crimes comitted. Its all in the statistical charts. numbers are numbers, it is what it is.
Click to expand...

Again that 14 percent gibberish is invalid. We can determine by the number of recorded participants in criminal activity and that shows us the truth.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that as a white person who doesn't face the law in ways we do.
Click to expand...


Here, so blacks sue MC Donalds over discrimination. maybe in this case it was justified but why were they allowed to sue? because we have laws. 
Racism exists yes. Paul was saying our laws are white Supremest... whites can do whatever they want by law. I'm saying no...our laws and rules are pretty good and are designed to protect all people.it has been an ongoing work in progress.  the problem is those laws are often abused, ignored  or gone around. There is a big difference. 









						McDonald's: black executives sue over 'systematic' racial discrimination
					

Two high-ranking African Americans allege that discrimination at fast-food company worsened under former CEO Steve Easterbrook




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can have an *opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> which you're now actively _harvesting_ from your racist threads to impart out of context , IE~ '_definition of delusion'
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My threads aren't racist and you are  delusional to say that.  So when you show me where I have SPECIFICALLY said blacks are inherently better than whites, let me know.
Click to expand...

IM 2...your posts are like Star Trek's Kobayashi Maru.....a can't win premise based on an answer for every other answer.  But it still does not settle the problem.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with* the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population."*
> 
> Im not saying that 14 percent of the population which is black is commiting crimes. I didnt say that at all! That would be insane to suggest. I simply said black people make up about 14 % of the population, and their "group" makes up a higher percentage of total crimes than that 14 %.  Whites make a higher percentage then their population as well, but its not as nearly high by percentage.
> Yes, whites have a higher number overall in crimes comitted. Its all in the statistical charts. numbers are numbers, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again that 14 percent gibberish is invalid. We can determine by the number of recorded participants in criminal activity and that shows us the truth.
Click to expand...



So whites basically make up about 60 % of the population, not including latinos who can sometimes be counted as white by the stats takers,  and that 60% of whites comited 69 % of all crimes in the US in 2012. That is going to be a staggering amount of crime because white people make up over half the population. Is it hard to understand that those crimes are going to be a much higher number than crimes commited by blacks?

14% of the US black population is incorrect? thats gibberish? so what is the black population of the U.S.? I  dont understand what your problem is. And whether your looking at total numbers of crimes, or looking at number of crimes based on proportion by percentage, ONE does not take away from the other. I'm not even trying to make a political statement here about who might be worse than the other. Statistics are what they are.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.
> 
> Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.
> 
> You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.
> 
> White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.
Click to expand...

First off, those things you mentioned don't nessesarily cause one to commit crime, but if you couple that with a culture that is highly susceptible to commiting crime or becoming corrupt if anything like those things come upon them, then we see the results first hand in what we have seen take place over the years. Yes you are right that the pressures of such things can exacerbate the situations, but could it be said that it takes a gullable host to obtain the results that are being seen prevalent amongst the individual or even that amongst a group ???


----------



## beagle9

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with* the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population."*
> 
> Im not saying that 14 percent of the population which is black is commiting crimes. I didnt say that at all! That would be insane to suggest. I simply said black people make up about 14 % of the population, and their "group" makes up a higher percentage of total crimes than that 14 %.  Whites make a higher percentage then their population as well, but its not as nearly high by percentage.
> Yes, whites have a higher number overall in crimes comitted. Its all in the statistical charts. numbers are numbers, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again that 14 percent gibberish is invalid. We can determine by the number of recorded participants in criminal activity and that shows us the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So whites basically make up about 60 % of the population, not including latinos who can sometimes be counted as white by the stats takers,  and that 60% of whites comited 69 % of all crimes in the US in 2012. That is going to be a staggering amount of crime because white people make up over half the population. Is it hard to understand that those crimes are going to be a much higher number than crimes commited by blacks?
> 
> 14% of the US black population is incorrect? thats gibberish? so what is the black population of the U.S.? I  dont understand what your problem is. And whether your looking at total numbers of crimes, or looking at number of crimes based on proportion by percentage, ONE does not take away from the other. I'm not even trying to make a political statement here about who might be worse than the other. Statistics are what they are.
Click to expand...

He's looking at it with his slanted indoctronated eyes. You can't win with him. The sad thing is, is that he tries to speak for all Black's, when they don't want this to be the case. All Black's aren't bad, and all White's aren't bad, but he chooses to ignore this by pitting the two against each other for political gain and monetary gain.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should end all discussion on race then here and now?  we cant live black, so therefore why have a discussion? unless only *acceptable* answers approved by you apply. You throw race in peoples face.... (yes, he knows hes white..so what the fuck?)
> and then expect what? white people are going to say things you dont agree with, then disagree with them!  when you say TURN BLACK then talk... it makes people really not want to listen or put forth any effort.
> There can really be no discussion unless two parties actually want to look at the other's point of view. Seems to me your not interested in a "white mans" point of view, you already know what it is... they are basically all the same.
> Or is that not correct???
Click to expand...


We have heard the white point of view for how many years now yarddog? It stays the same no matter what. You guys have opinions about us based on what you experience and believe not what wee experience.  That is why I say what I do. You guys try telling us things we face aren't true and that if we complain about what we face, then we are whiners,  looking to blame somebody for our failures instead of taking personal responsibility and all that. And I ma tired of reading that bullsht from a group of mother fuckers who have been given every damn thing they have by the government. I don't want to be told about taking personal responsibility by people who never have taken any themselves.

I've worked in the hood when I had a stockbrokers license and could have become rich and ignored the problems I saw then talk stupid like a fucked up dumb ass black conservative. Instead I worked to reduce crime, increase graduation, took kids out of gangs, got people off crack and trained them for jobs and helped develop black businesses. That's taking responsibility. I have never fathered a fucking child out of wedlock, never taken welfare, got a motherfucking masters degree have never been to mother fucking prison,m yet I have to consistently read lectures from dumb uneducated, illiterate ass whites here about how I need to stay with my children, get a education , find a job, stop taking welfare, quit blaming whites for my failures etc. And you guys tell everybody black here the same thing. I know for a fact that the blacks here have what you guys have and more. These are very successful and educated professionals you guys are telling to get off welfare, ignorantly assuming shit based on racism and not even trying to consider what we say to you.

I have to read shit from white women like molly and maryL, sweet sue, gracie and others who have benefited the most of all from affirmative action tell me how I need to stop depending on the mother fucking government for a damn handout. So then you need to understand why I am pissed the fuck off because  I have to keep reading this bullshit from you whites in here. And that is why I say that you need to turn black and live. Because you're full of opinions on how to be black, what black are, and how blacks do things. You guys don't listen and yet you tell me how we need to listen. You can't listen when you think you know what blacks go through and how what blacks say they go through can't be so. Once you turn black, live and face the racism from whites you will change the way you see things  and that's a mother fucking guarantee. So until you guys are really willing to listen to us, then we can't have a conversation.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.
> 
> Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.
> 
> You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.
> 
> White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, those things you mentioned don't nessesarily cause one to commit crime, but if you couple that with a culture that is highly susceptible to commiting crime or becoming corrupt if anything like those things come upon them, then we see the results first hand in what we have seen take place over the years. Yes you are right that the pressures of such things can exacerbate the situations, but could it be said that it takes a gullable host to obtain the results that are being seen prevalent amongst the individual or even that amongst a group ???
Click to expand...

White culture in America is responsible for more crime and violence than every other culture combined. This is why I will now tell you to drop the aversive racism right now.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So once again we see the infestation of white supremacists who are allowed to freely post off topic bullshit, troll thread after thread with no deletions, admonishment or penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are attempting to control the moderators, and the site by suggesting that they aren't letting you just freely have your way, and so I guess you are looking for some black privilege now eh ??  So you are attempting to highjack the platform by wanting actions taken against those that don't agree with your racist views ?
Click to expand...

Nope. Just asking that everybody abide by the same rules. There is no such thing as black privilege and repeating some shit you read at stormfront doesn't make black privilege exist.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.
> 
> Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.
> 
> You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.
> 
> White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.
Click to expand...


*All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent.*

Right, whites have all these things, yet white people make up 48% of those living in poverty in the U.S. but you wouldn't know that, because like you said, "whites don't lack any of those things" 
How would you IM2, know what millions of people have or don't have? 

Secondly, I've never said blacks are more violent, and actually I don't believe that. Most crimes are comitted by gangs or repeat offenders who pack the stats. And by me making those statements about crime numbers Im not Insinuating black people are more inherently violent. It's just numbers which reflects 


*You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us.*

When white people try to talk about family issues in the black community like broken homes leading to kids not doing as well in school, or the fact that a lot of black families live in crowded urban areas that lack resources... we also get told to be quiet and just be concerned with the white community. I know I have. As if the comments were meant as a put down and not a point of concern. And if you talk about the lack of discipline in public schools where teachers have lost control of classes... thats also seen as a put down and not a point of concern.
So yes. Black families' successes in the larger sense have lost forward momentum due to racism and other factors through out history such as living in poverty for extended periods, they have issues due that, and I think most people ARE aware of those "family defects"  but most of the time conversations are just accusatory back and forth. 
So what people need to do in my opinion is talk about the things we do have in common, and talk about solutions to the problems we have.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should end all discussion on race then here and now?  we cant live black, so therefore why have a discussion? unless only *acceptable* answers approved by you apply. You throw race in peoples face.... (yes, he knows hes white..so what the fuck?)
> and then expect what? white people are going to say things you dont agree with, then disagree with them!  when you say TURN BLACK then talk... it makes people really not want to listen or put forth any effort.
> There can really be no discussion unless two parties actually want to look at the other's point of view. Seems to me your not interested in a "white mans" point of view, you already know what it is... they are basically all the same.
> Or is that not correct???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have heard the white point of view for how many years now yarddog? It stays the same no matter what. You guys have opinions about us based on what you experience and believe not what wee experience.  That is why I say what I do. You guys try telling us things we face aren't true and that if we complain about what we face, then we are whiners,  looking to blame somebody for our failures instead of taking personal responsibility and all that. And I ma tired of reading that bullsht from a group of mother fuckers who have been given every damn thing they have by the government. I don't want to be told about taking personal responsibility by people who never have taken any themselves.
> 
> I've worked in the hood when I had a stockbrokers license and could have become rich and ignored the problems I saw then talk stupid like a fucked up dumb ass black conservative. Instead I worked to reduce crime, increase graduation, took kids out of gangs, got people off crack and trained them for jobs and helped develop black businesses. That's taking responsibility. I have never fathered a fucking child out of wedlock, never taken welfare, got a motherfucking masters degree have never been to mother fucking prison,m yet I have to consistently read lectures from dumb uneducated, illiterate ass whites here about how I need to stay with my children, get a education , find a job, stop taking welfare, quit blaming whites for my failures etc. And you guys tell everybody black here the same thing. I know for a fact that the blacks here have what you guys have and more. These are very successful and educated professionals you guys are telling to get off welfare, ignorantly assuming shit based on racism and not even trying to consider what we say to you.
> 
> I have to read shit from white women like molly and maryL, sweet sue, gracie and others who have benefited the most of all from affirmative action tell me how I need to stop depending on the mother fucking government for a damn handout. So then you need to understand why I am pissed the fuck off because  I have to keep reading this bullshit from you whites in here. And that is why I say that you need to turn black and live. Because you're full of opinions on how to be black, what black are, and how blacks do things. You guys don't listen and yet you tell me how we need to listen. You can't listen when you think you know what blacks go through and how what blacks say they go through can't be so. Once you turn black, live and face the racism from whites you will change the way you see things  and that's a mother fucking guarantee. So until you guys are really willing to listen to us, then we can't have a conversation.
Click to expand...

You have to listen eh ? You say this as if your whining is somehow excluded  while you attack whites here, and while blaming the whites here, but then you turn right around to then talk about the hood, and how you have done great things to help those who were lost, but of course you teach them that the reason they were lost was not because of their own upbringing, choices made, and blame game played, but that the whites are the reason that they are the way that they are, and that's where you are wrong in your teachings.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So once again we see the infestation of white supremacists who are allowed to freely post off topic bullshit, troll thread after thread with no deletions, admonishment or penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are attempting to control the moderators, and the site by suggesting that they aren't letting you just freely have your way, and so I guess you are looking for some black privilege now eh ??  So you are attempting to highjack the platform by wanting actions taken against those that don't agree with your racist views ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just asking that everybody abide by the same rules. There is no such thing as black privilege and repeating some shit you read at stormfront doesn't make black privilege exist.
Click to expand...

Why do you have to lie in order to secure your position in your opinion ?

Never read a Stormfront (whatever that is), in my lifetime. I am speaking like you from personal experience in life. The difference is that we are just using what our experiences are in different ways, and one is right while the other is wrong, but that can swing back and forth depending on the extent of the issue, and upon the knowledge of the issue. No scholar here, but plenty of experiences to lean on if I need to. Like I said, I grew up with Black's, and I know the good ones, and I know the character of the bad one's. It is that as many as we would like to see saved amongst us, some will choose not to be, and that is their choice. No one at that point is to be blamed, except the individual at that point. Poverty doesn't cause bad character, if anything it serves as a catalyst for increasing one's character to higher levels, yet all depending on the character being dealt with is this always the case. Some use poverty as an excuse.


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another programmed Victim in the Hood thread.........LOL
> 
> Election year..........they will ramp this BS up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't dare look at what Trump has actually DONE for blacks. That would not work for them.
> 
> 
> They don't want blacks to do THAT.
Click to expand...

The radical activist with a pro-black agenda don't want it, because it undermines their indoctronation tactics used.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.
> 
> Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.
> 
> You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.
> 
> White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent.*
> 
> Right, whites have all these things, yet white people make up 48% of those living in poverty in the U.S. but you wouldn't know that, because like you said, "whites don't lack any of those things"
> How would you IM2, know what millions of people have or don't have?
> 
> Secondly, I've never said blacks are more violent, and actually I don't believe that. Most crimes are comitted by gangs or repeat offenders who pack the stats. And by me making those statements about crime numbers Im not Insinuating black people are more inherently violent. It's just numbers which reflects
> 
> 
> *You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us.*
> 
> When white people try to talk about family issues in the black community like broken homes leading to kids not doing as well in school, or the fact that a lot of black families live in crowded urban areas that lack resources... we also get told to be quiet and just be concerned with the white community. I know I have. As if the comments were meant as a put down and not a point of concern. And if you talk about the lack of discipline in public schools where teachers have lost control of classes... thats also seen as a put down and not a point of concern.
> So yes. Black families' successes in the larger sense have lost forward momentum due to racism and other factors through out history such as living in poverty for extended periods, they have issues due that, and I think most people ARE aware of those "family defects"  but most of the time conversations are just accusatory back and forth.
> So what people need to do in my opinion is talk about the things we do have in common, and talk about solutions to the problems we have.
Click to expand...


Whites like you get told these things because what you talk about is not the problem. Blacks were living at a much higher rate of poverty in the golden years whereby the black family met white qualifications as a family unit.

Learn some facts. Not the facts YOU want to believe, but the truth. Because I ran around in white suburbs "knowing" divorced white women for years and there were entire communities full of white single moms, many not getting alimony, but they were also not living in poverty. In fact they were doing quite well. THAT'S BECAUSE OF AFFIRMATIVE ACTION. So this myth about the black family is just that and it's invalid.

On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. The Kerner Commission met in 1968 and made recommendation on how to move toward racial progress. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study’s central premise was that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but still face disadvantages that were based on race.

Here are some of  the  findings.

_*African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.*_

*The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968.** But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.*

_*With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.*_

Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute, wrote an op ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News entitled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made those recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _*“*_*So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.” *People knowing nothing about responsibility want to lecture us on being accountable for our own situation.

For example, in 1959 poverty for blacks was 55.1 percent. For whites it was White 18.1. Black poverty 3.044198895027624 times that of whites. This is 6 years before the Civil Rights Act and during legalized segregation. In 1966, poverty for Blacks was 41.8 percent. For whites it was  11.3 percent. Black poverty was 3.699115044247788 times that of whites. This is one year after the Civil Rights Act was passed and whites were still trying to figure it out. In 1975, poverty for Blacks was 31.3 percent. For Whites 9.7 percent.  Black poverty 3.22680412371134 times that of whites 10 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed. In 1985, poverty for Blacks was 31.3 percent. For Whites 11.4 percent. Black poverty 2.745614035087719 times that of whites 20 years after the civil rights act was passed. One would think that if a real concerted effort had been made by whites relative to hiring and equal pay this would not be the case.

In 2000, Poverty for Blacks was 22.5 percent. For Whites 9.5 percent. Black poverty was 2.368421052631579 times that of whites 35 years after the Civil Rights Act. In 35 years black poverty was still twice that of whites and had decreased basically by less than a point from 1959. Therefore one can reasonably conclude that either programs and policies designed to lower poverty in the black community did not work, or the necessary effort and emphasis was not placed in trying to do what it takes to lower poverty in the black community so that it is at least comparable to that of whites.

In 2014, Poverty for Blacks was 26.2 percent. For Whites 12.7 percent. 49 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed, Black poverty was 2.062992125984252 times that of whites. Since 1959 this represents approximately .98 of a percentage point difference. From 1966, It represents approximately a 1.7 percentage decrease in over a 50 year span between blacks and whites. These numbers are cited from the US Department of the census.

Get the drift. I've studied this for years and I get tired of these opinions coming from you guys who haven't. The black family is not the issue.

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_*“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  *_

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*​
In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _

In order to reach true equality in a capitalist system all must have equal control of capital, especially in our own communities. Blacks have an estimated economy of 1.3 trillion dollars. *According to the U.S. Census Bureau, there are 2.6 million Black-owned business in the United States, compared to 22.6 million white-owned businesses. Blacks/African Americans, who make up more than 13% of the U.S. population, only own about 7% of all the businesses in the country, and generate only about 0.5% of total receipts.* Out of those 2.6 million businesses, 95 percent were sole proprietorships with no hired employees. 109,000 of these businesses were able to hire employees. Those businesses hired over 975,000 people. 

It is apparent that such numbers need to increase. While much is made about foreign trade deficits, Americans face internal trade deficits of our own making.

*Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. *This did not happen because of laziness  or lack of family structure. Indeed, the historical records shows that blacks have consistently worked as hard or harder than whites and for far less money, including over 230 years for free. Equality in a capitalist system means we have 13 percent of the wealth. We have 1/5 the wealth we should have in proportion to our population.

So again, let me break down what white racism has done to this nation. While certain whites gloat about how successful they have been as a race and lecture others about how they have failed, facts show they have created the problems being complained about today. If not for racism everyone would be better off economically, fewer people would be on the public dime, tax revenues would increase at every level with possibly no national deficit or debt. Crime and unemployment would be reduced. More than likely the increased tax revenue could help provide free education and health care to all American citizens. Study after study show that virtually every economic problem we have as a country stems from denying opportunities for people of color due to racism.

_*“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white *_*racial wealth gap, according to a report*_* released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*_

*Brentin Mock, “White Americans’ Hold on Wealth Is Old, Deep, and Nearly Unshakeable”*​The problem boils down to a lack of money. Much of that is due to racism both past and current. Furthermore blacks pay taxes to city, country, state and federal governments but we do not get our money back in return relative to community development, education and essential services like properly lit streets, in some cites no sidewalks, and other amenities you see sitting undeveloped in white communities. So many times I drove through KC and saw streets in white communities with no houses, driveways to dirt, sidewalks for nobody and well lit streets to show off the dirt. But in the black community, I saw dirt side streets, streets, too narrow for more than one car, no sidewalks, and entire dark neighborhoods. Then we deposit our money in banks and can't get a loan to start a business, or buy a home. None of these things have anything to do with family and everything to do with improving life in the black community.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets to decide what is and is not a crime ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and therefore the definition of is, is what ?? You're making Bill Clinton proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken by a white person. Live black then talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should end all discussion on race then here and now?  we cant live black, so therefore why have a discussion? unless only *acceptable* answers approved by you apply. You throw race in peoples face.... (yes, he knows hes white..so what the fuck?)
> and then expect what? white people are going to say things you dont agree with, then disagree with them!  when you say TURN BLACK then talk... it makes people really not want to listen or put forth any effort.
> There can really be no discussion unless two parties actually want to look at the other's point of view. Seems to me your not interested in a "white mans" point of view, you already know what it is... they are basically all the same.
> Or is that not correct???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have heard the white point of view for how many years now yarddog? It stays the same no matter what. You guys have opinions about us based on what you experience and believe not what wee experience.  That is why I say what I do. You guys try telling us things we face aren't true and that if we complain about what we face, then we are whiners,  looking to blame somebody for our failures instead of taking personal responsibility and all that. And I ma tired of reading that bullsht from a group of mother fuckers who have been given every damn thing they have by the government. I don't want to be told about taking personal responsibility by people who never have taken any themselves.
> 
> I've worked in the hood when I had a stockbrokers license and could have become rich and ignored the problems I saw then talk stupid like a fucked up dumb ass black conservative. Instead I worked to reduce crime, increase graduation, took kids out of gangs, got people off crack and trained them for jobs and helped develop black businesses. That's taking responsibility. I have never fathered a fucking child out of wedlock, never taken welfare, got a motherfucking masters degree have never been to mother fucking prison,m yet I have to consistently read lectures from dumb uneducated, illiterate ass whites here about how I need to stay with my children, get a education , find a job, stop taking welfare, quit blaming whites for my failures etc. And you guys tell everybody black here the same thing. I know for a fact that the blacks here have what you guys have and more. These are very successful and educated professionals you guys are telling to get off welfare, ignorantly assuming shit based on racism and not even trying to consider what we say to you.
> 
> I have to read shit from white women like molly and maryL, sweet sue, gracie and others who have benefited the most of all from affirmative action tell me how I need to stop depending on the mother fucking government for a damn handout. So then you need to understand why I am pissed the fuck off because  I have to keep reading this bullshit from you whites in here. And that is why I say that you need to turn black and live. Because you're full of opinions on how to be black, what black are, and how blacks do things. You guys don't listen and yet you tell me how we need to listen. You can't listen when you think you know what blacks go through and how what blacks say they go through can't be so. Once you turn black, live and face the racism from whites you will change the way you see things  and that's a mother fucking guarantee. So until you guys are really willing to listen to us, then we can't have a conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to listen eh ? You say this as if your whining is somehow excluded  while you attack whites here, and while blaming the whites here, but then you turn right around to then talk about the hood, and how you have done great things to help those who were lost, but of course you teach them that the reason they were lost was not because of their own upbringing, choices made, and blame game played, but that the whites are the reason that they are the way that they are, and that's where you are wrong in your teachings.
Click to expand...

I speak the truth and can support my blame of whites with 243 years or more of documented evidence. Your argument has its basis in white fragility and denial. The poor choices have been made by whites and they are detailed in history, legal decisions, as well as public and private policy.

I am 100 percent correct in my teachings and that's just the way it is. If you don't ;like that, then end the racism in the white community. The root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism.

Starting with the 3/5ths compromise white established a system the provided them with right they did not allow others to have. During the 20th, the American government at every level made certain to extend extra rights and protections to whites, including denying people of color the right to equal protection under the law, right to a fair trial, the right to economic determination, habeas corpus and due process under the law, just to name a few. Some of that has continued to this very second. So don't lecture me with your delusion, white racism has exacted a heavy and continuing toll on black communities, economically, physically, spiritually and psychologically.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or *“see each other as humans”* or *“take personal responsibility.”*

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_


*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> There is *no such thing* as black privilege











						Black Privilege: Modern Middle-Class Blacks with Credentials and Cash to Spend | Cassi Pittman Claytor
					

<b>In their own words, the subjects of this book present a rich portrait of the modern black middle-class, examining how cultural consumption is a critical tool for enjoying material comforts as well as challenging racism.</b> New York City has the largest population of black Americans out of...




					www.sup.org
				

















						Black Privilege — Chicago Public Library
					

Black Privilege — Tha God, Charlamagne, 1980- — "Charlamagne Tha God--the self-proclaimed 'Prince of Pissing People Off,' co-host of Power 105.1's The Breakfast Club, and 'hip-hop's Howard Stern'--shares his unlikely success story as well as how embracing one's truths is a fundamental key to...




					chipublib.bibliocommons.com
				










~S~


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is *no such thing* as black privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Privilege: Modern Middle-Class Blacks with Credentials and Cash to Spend | Cassi Pittman Claytor
> 
> 
> <b>In their own words, the subjects of this book present a rich portrait of the modern black middle-class, examining how cultural consumption is a critical tool for enjoying material comforts as well as challenging racism.</b> New York City has the largest population of black Americans out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sup.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Privilege — Chicago Public Library
> 
> 
> Black Privilege — Tha God, Charlamagne, 1980- — "Charlamagne Tha God--the self-proclaimed 'Prince of Pissing People Off,' co-host of Power 105.1's The Breakfast Club, and 'hip-hop's Howard Stern'--shares his unlikely success story as well as how embracing one's truths is a fundamental key to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chipublib.bibliocommons.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as black privilege and I'm not arguing with some white dude who posts two pictures of blacks when I've shown him countless studies by whites on the matter of white racism and he denies all of them.

White privilege is not about wealth or socioeconomic status. Charlemagne can write all the books he wants with such a title and he still cannot do everything whites get to do. He still is not seen by some as an American. Others will discount his hard work and perseverance and say he was given things because he is black. Whites do not face these things. It is assumed that a white person in his position earned his way by hard work by every white person that lives in America.  Charlemagne can't look at TV and see that the majority of characters look like him. And just as those like you discount whites who detail white racism as guilt ridden and not representative of all whites, these two now represent the opinions of ever black and these two now are evidence to you that black privilege exists despite huge evidence to the contrary in every area of American life and most of the other 46 million blacks plus will tell you that there is no such privilege and in fact CTG was not writing about any black privilege as you want to see it in this book..

And its funny how you try this because CTG's book is nothing new to the black community. We all know if you work hard it is possible to get great reward. But we are going to have to work harder than whites to get there. White privilege is why. They did a study where people with black sounding names were shown to be denied interviews for jobs and you are  here arguing about some mythical black privilege using a book written by a rapper about his life experiences and some lady talking about the black middle class.

So I tell you what, go buy some skin darkening pills cut cut your hair bald, and live blacks for a year.

Then come back and talk to me about all the privileges you were provided because you are black.


----------



## Paul Essien

Yarddog said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
Click to expand...

White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.

Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?

Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.


----------



## IM2

*Actor Forest Whitaker gets stopped and frisked leaving Morningside Heights deli*

Oscar-winner Forest Whitaker's visit to a Morningside Heights gourmet deli came with a side order of stop and frisk.

The "Bird" star was accused of shoplifting and patted down Friday around lunchtime by an overzealous employee at the Milano Market, according to Whitaker's publicist. The encounter was confirmed by a store employee.

The humiliating episode came as Whitaker, who won the Academy Award for his 2006 portrayal of Idi Ami, was walking out.




General view of the Milano Market located at 2892 Broadway in New York City. Actor Forrest Whitaker allegedly experienced being frisked at the hands of an unidentified employee after visiting the upscale grocery store on Manhattan's Upper West Side.(Kendall Rodriguez for New York Daily News)

The suspicious worker stopped Whitaker, charging that he stole something from the store shelves.









						Actor Forest Whitaker gets stopped and frisked leaving Morningside Heights deli
					

Oscar-winner Forest Whitaker’s visit to a Morningside Heights gourmet deli came with a side order of stop and frisk.




					www.nydailynews.com
				




Black privilege.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is *no such thing* as black privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Privilege: Modern Middle-Class Blacks with Credentials and Cash to Spend | Cassi Pittman Claytor
> 
> 
> <b>In their own words, the subjects of this book present a rich portrait of the modern black middle-class, examining how cultural consumption is a critical tool for enjoying material comforts as well as challenging racism.</b> New York City has the largest population of black Americans out of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sup.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Privilege — Chicago Public Library
> 
> 
> Black Privilege — Tha God, Charlamagne, 1980- — "Charlamagne Tha God--the self-proclaimed 'Prince of Pissing People Off,' co-host of Power 105.1's The Breakfast Club, and 'hip-hop's Howard Stern'--shares his unlikely success story as well as how embracing one's truths is a fundamental key to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chipublib.bibliocommons.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or *“see each other as humans”* or *“take personal responsibility.”*

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."


*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
Click to expand...

You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> *White privilege* is not about wealth or socioeconomic stature





Paul Essien said:


> *White supremacy is the law*





IM2 said:


> Because most* whites have not been trained* to think with complexity





IM2 said:


> *whites *have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research





IM2 said:


> *White* *lack *of racial humility





IM2 said:


> *Whites* generally *feel* free to dismiss





IM2 said:


> So I tell you what, go buy some skin darkening pills cut cut your hair bald, and *live blacks* for a year.
> 
> *Then come back and talk to me* about all the privileges you were provided because you are black.



And maybe you should bathe in bleach, be white for a year, then you can preach how great it is to have that '_leg up_' on the rest of humanity being '_*white*_' IM2


_*I see a line of whites I want to paint them black
I’ll humble them with guilt, cause they ain’t got my back
I see people turn and laugh their heads off everyday
But I’ll keep, posting my racist bait anyways


I look inside myself and see my heart is black
An opportunity to always be on the attack
Maybe I’ll just post away, and make up my own facts
It’s so easy to impart , when one’s a racial hack


Now I’ll just hold my breath til my whole face turns blue
Maybe then the shmurfs will claim I’m a racist too
If I post more of this pooning everyone
Even Sharpton will laugh at me before the morning comes

I see a line of whites I want to paint them black
I’ll humble them with guilt, cause they ain’t got my back
I read into all other views supremacy woes
I have it in my head that only us darkies knows


I want to paint them paint them paint ,paint them black….paint them paint them paint them, paint them black*_

~S~ w/apologies to the Stones


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.
> 
> Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.
> 
> You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.
> 
> White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent.*
> 
> Right, whites have all these things, yet white people make up 48% of those living in poverty in the U.S. but you wouldn't know that, because like you said, "whites don't lack any of those things"
> How would you IM2, know what millions of people have or don't have?
> 
> Secondly, I've never said blacks are more violent, and actually I don't believe that. Most crimes are comitted by gangs or repeat offenders who pack the stats. And by me making those statements about crime numbers Im not Insinuating black people are more inherently violent. It's just numbers which reflects
> 
> 
> *You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us.*
> 
> When white people try to talk about family issues in the black community like broken homes leading to kids not doing as well in school, or the fact that a lot of black families live in crowded urban areas that lack resources... we also get told to be quiet and just be concerned with the white community. I know I have. As if the comments were meant as a put down and not a point of concern. And if you talk about the lack of discipline in public schools where teachers have lost control of classes... thats also seen as a put down and not a point of concern.
> So yes. Black families' successes in the larger sense have lost forward momentum due to racism and other factors through out history such as living in poverty for extended periods, they have issues due that, and I think most people ARE aware of those "family defects"  but most of the time conversations are just accusatory back and forth.
> So what people need to do in my opinion is talk about the things we do have in common, and talk about solutions to the problems we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you get told these things because what you talk about is not the problem. Blacks were living at a much higher rate of poverty in the golden years whereby the black family met white qualifications as a family unit.
> 
> Learn some facts. Not the facts YOU want to believe, but the truth. Because I ran around in white suburbs "knowing" divorced white women for years and there were entire communities full of white single moms, many not getting alimony, but they were also not living in poverty. In fact they were doing quite well. THAT'S BECAUSE OF AFFIRMATIVE ACTION. So this myth about the black family is just that and it's invalid.
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. The Kerner Commission met in 1968 and made recommendation on how to move toward racial progress. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study’s central premise was that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but still face disadvantages that were based on race.
> 
> Here are some of  the  findings.
> 
> _*African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.*_
> 
> *The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968.** But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.*
> 
> _*With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.*_
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute, wrote an op ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News entitled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made those recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _*“*_*So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.” *People knowing nothing about responsibility want to lecture us on being accountable for our own situation.
> 
> For example, in 1959 poverty for blacks was 55.1 percent. For whites it was White 18.1. Black poverty 3.044198895027624 times that of whites. This is 6 years before the Civil Rights Act and during legalized segregation. In 1966, poverty for Blacks was 41.8 percent. For whites it was  11.3 percent. Black poverty was 3.699115044247788 times that of whites. This is one year after the Civil Rights Act was passed and whites were still trying to figure it out. In 1975, poverty for Blacks was 31.3 percent. For Whites 9.7 percent.  Black poverty 3.22680412371134 times that of whites 10 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed. In 1985, poverty for Blacks was 31.3 percent. For Whites 11.4 percent. Black poverty 2.745614035087719 times that of whites 20 years after the civil rights act was passed. One would think that if a real concerted effort had been made by whites relative to hiring and equal pay this would not be the case.
> 
> In 2000, Poverty for Blacks was 22.5 percent. For Whites 9.5 percent. Black poverty was 2.368421052631579 times that of whites 35 years after the Civil Rights Act. In 35 years black poverty was still twice that of whites and had decreased basically by less than a point from 1959. Therefore one can reasonably conclude that either programs and policies designed to lower poverty in the black community did not work, or the necessary effort and emphasis was not placed in trying to do what it takes to lower poverty in the black community so that it is at least comparable to that of whites.
> 
> In 2014, Poverty for Blacks was 26.2 percent. For Whites 12.7 percent. 49 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed, Black poverty was 2.062992125984252 times that of whites. Since 1959 this represents approximately .98 of a percentage point difference. From 1966, It represents approximately a 1.7 percentage decrease in over a 50 year span between blacks and whites. These numbers are cited from the US Department of the census.
> 
> Get the drift. I've studied this for years and I get tired of these opinions coming from you guys who haven't. The black family is not the issue.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _*“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  *_
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*​
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> In order to reach true equality in a capitalist system all must have equal control of capital, especially in our own communities. Blacks have an estimated economy of 1.3 trillion dollars. *According to the U.S. Census Bureau, there are 2.6 million Black-owned business in the United States, compared to 22.6 million white-owned businesses. Blacks/African Americans, who make up more than 13% of the U.S. population, only own about 7% of all the businesses in the country, and generate only about 0.5% of total receipts.* Out of those 2.6 million businesses, 95 percent were sole proprietorships with no hired employees. 109,000 of these businesses were able to hire employees. Those businesses hired over 975,000 people.
> 
> It is apparent that such numbers need to increase. While much is made about foreign trade deficits, Americans face internal trade deficits of our own making.
> 
> *Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. *This did not happen because of laziness  or lack of family structure. Indeed, the historical records shows that blacks have consistently worked as hard or harder than whites and for far less money, including over 230 years for free. Equality in a capitalist system means we have 13 percent of the wealth. We have 1/5 the wealth we should have in proportion to our population.
> 
> So again, let me break down what white racism has done to this nation. While certain whites gloat about how successful they have been as a race and lecture others about how they have failed, facts show they have created the problems being complained about today. If not for racism everyone would be better off economically, fewer people would be on the public dime, tax revenues would increase at every level with possibly no national deficit or debt. Crime and unemployment would be reduced. More than likely the increased tax revenue could help provide free education and health care to all American citizens. Study after study show that virtually every economic problem we have as a country stems from denying opportunities for people of color due to racism.
> 
> _*“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white *_*racial wealth gap, according to a report*_* released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*_
> 
> *Brentin Mock, “White Americans’ Hold on Wealth Is Old, Deep, and Nearly Unshakeable”*​The problem boils down to a lack of money. Much of that is due to racism both past and current. Furthermore blacks pay taxes to city, country, state and federal governments but we do not get our money back in return relative to community development, education and essential services like properly lit streets, in some cites no sidewalks, and other amenities you see sitting undeveloped in white communities. So many times I drove through KC and saw streets in white communities with no houses, driveways to dirt, sidewalks for nobody and well lit streets to show off the dirt. But in the black community, I saw dirt side streets, streets, too narrow for more than one car, no sidewalks, and entire dark neighborhoods. Then we deposit our money in banks and can't get a loan to start a business, or buy a home. None of these things have anything to do with family and everything to do with improving life in the black community.
Click to expand...

Do you really think that anyone is reading your long whining post, where as you are attempting to somehow convince whites that they need to open their wallets so you can take their money ????  LOL


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
Click to expand...

Show me the law and policies of white supremacy. Black people are not treated like they were 400 years ago. If the laws and policies were as you say, you would be in chains or on a plantation.


----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _au contraire _monsieur IM2.....>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to talk about 'black privilege'
> 
> 
> Here's a new message to blacks complaining about racism: You don't know how good you have it. It's called "black privilege." Others call that idea pure bunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black privilege. Opposing racism is not a privilege. Turn black and then tell me about this privilege we have for facing racism and complaining about it. Read the article sparky.
> 
> You played yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing racism eh ? Hmmm could it be that if you are scoffed at when you are walking through a neighborhood with half your butt showing because your pants are on the ground or they are to your knees, and your boom box is playing profanity n-word music at ear splitting levels, do you think that the disgusting looks you might get aren't justified, otherwise by people in their yards or riding by in cars ??????????????  I pulled up to a gas pump not long ago, and there was an old black friend getting gas on the other side of the island. We began a conversation that was quickly interupted by a young black guy who pulled up to get gas as well. His rap music was at ear splitting levels, and it was pumping out some disgusting lyrics. Me and my friend just gave up on talking because we couldn't hear each other. So we just made a goodbye gesture and went on our way. I felt sorry for my friend, because I could see the sadness in him about the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your anecdotal  does not matter when we are talking about law and policy and we can create the same anecdotal about white tattooed kids dressed in grunge cursing up a storm, blaring metal as they drive down the street, your post is another example of your double standard, refusal of looking at the problems in the white community., white fragility, aversive racism and pure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok Mr. Racist dude, it don't matter just like in the crime statistics where as blacks are only a small percent of the population, yet they commit the largest % of crimes, and worse they are committing those crimes upon each other at alarming rates. Of course blame whitey for that also right ?? One tattooed white dude out of thousands living peaceful, and doing the right thing, but you try to use him for your come back. Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You presented one black dude with his pants sagging while the majority of blacks don't sag and don't commit crimes. Whites commit the largest percentage of all crimes annually. 2.5 times more than blacks and that's every year. Whites commit those crimes against each other at the same rate as blacks do against each other.
> 
> *Definition of delusion:1 a : something that is falsely or delusively believed or propagated. b psychology : a persistent false psychotic belief regarding the self or persons or objects outside the self that is maintained despite indisputable evidence to the contrary; also: the abnormal state marked by such beliefs. 2 : the act of tricking or deceiving someone the state of being deluded.
> 
> You are delusional son.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites may commit 2.5 times more crimes than Blacks but that may be because there are 2.5 times as many white people than there are black people. We have all seen the FBI statistic charts, there's no reason to pull one up, but blacks at 14 % of the population do commit a percentage of crime greater than their population reflects. What does all that mean to me? not much... this is just the conversation that goes on and on and on... yes, we whites commit a lot of crimes.. what makes you think though that the "white" community ( I see us all as the same community.. the American Community)  is not doing anything about it? of course we are.. problem is life is just F'd up it will never be perfect. There are programs, church groups and plenty attempts to create social awareness about crime. And of course there is punishment as well and laws on the books that were created because of public outcry at some point.
> Then there is the attempt to create an environment of education, knowing that that alone giving kids a sense of hope is one of the greatest deterents to crime.
> Success in life is very much about momentum and moving forward, and losing that forward momentum is often the hardest obstacle to get over. That dynamic occurs in the micro sense of an individuals life, but also in the Macro sense.... family unit and upwards from there. Societal positive momentum is sort of maintained by holding each other accountable as well,
> However.. this all is much more complicated than a White person telling a Black person... "get your community in order"  and vice versa, when you say the same thing to a white. It just doesn't happen that way.
> And that doesn't mean that we all don't have a desire for a better world. Sometimes we all blame each other way too much in an imperfect world that has been made imperfect by more than one thing. And talking about race and racism is like taking apart an onion, one layer leads to another, someone is ALWAYS going to be offended,  so with all do respect, you cant tell people to shut up while on another thread, wonder why people don't want to talk about race. Everyone has their way of trying to approach the subject and perhaps its the only way they can.
> 
> So back to race and crime, racism? I don't believe any of it is about genetics, though race is the visible thing that is the easiest to focus on. Crime and racism is tied to societal development of course because usually groups develop separate from each other with different obsticals and advantages , interactions and sometimes isolation, there are going to be different outcomes.
> Blacks may commit a higher percentage of crime based on population, but its only because of circumstance and not race. Same goes for whites.
> Proof is take a look at Iceland, its a small mostly white country that has had minimal societal disruption. They have like one murder a year.. if even that, and very little crime. They don't have prisons or jails to speak of. And what is the difference between them and white people living in the US who commit huge amounts of various crimes in comparison? is it genetic? No its not.
> same could probably be said for isolated tribes in the jungles of South America and Africa. Societal development and disruption is a much greater factor than race in my opinion. In conclusion, Race however is very visual so that is what is always focused on rather than deeper and more complex factors.
> 
> In the real world though, whats the solutions? thats the hard part. We have laws on the books but yes it does take social awareness. Creating social awareness however doesn't need to be done in a way that keeps making people enemies, because thats not constructive. It defeats the entire purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unacceptable.  Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime but they commit more than double. And your use of total population versus percent of a crime is an inaccurate way of coming to a conclusion. The number of blacks committing crimes do not equal 14 percent of the population. You whites measure crime by overall population percentage versus percentage of crimes instead of number of crimes and number of participants in those crimes.  It is a flawed use of math only done to try justifying white supremacy. We have the numbers of people committing the crimes  and we can use those numbers to represent the part of the population that commit crimes.
> 
> 7 million whites were arrested for crimes in 2018, that is 2.5 percent of the population. 3 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is one percent of the population. By all standards 7 million is more  than 3 million so when we talk about crime this shows more whites are committing crime. There are more whites playing basketball but the NBA is mostly black. Using the excuses you guys always come up with the NBA should be mostly white. But not everybody white participates in basketball nor does every black. The same with crime. That silly you have 14 percent argument is invalid and its time you guys stopped using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this far... so far.
> 
> *"Unacceptable. Whites have everything in their community that is supposed to stop people from committing crime"*
> 
> So , what is it that whites have in their community that should make them perfect angels? if you can seriously make that statement, you are looking at what makes a human being in very shallow terms... and very one dimensional. my god.
> You really believe that people do not have defects due to family history and society? you really believe this white privelige everyone talks about is something white people really tap into and it makes them feel good and secure every day.... You have that ability to look into someone's soul?
> 
> Oh my you are special.  Well, please explain why in Iceland they have zero homicides... they have one every great once in a while. They have had a very stable society for hundreds of years, we can start there. The united states is made up of people from god knows where who ere thrown together in a hundred thousand different ways. All you can see is White man has priveledge, and black man does not. thats true in so many cases but you are looking at the part and not the whole. It's a much more complicated thing. If white people really had everything they need to keep them from commiting crimes... then what is it? you think white people are inherently evil?  I have seen this thrown out there by people here, that white people need to be bred out of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those that study crime, crime is caused by poverty, lack of resources, lack of wealth, etc. Whites in most communities don't lack any of those things, while blacks have an overabundance of the conditions that cause crime. Yet whites commit the most crime.
> 
> Now you guys are really good at talking about other places, but we live in America so we must talk about crime in America, not iceland. You have wanted to deny racism and all of its effects even as you say racism exists. I am looking at the whole, you are looking at ways to excuse, and this is a classic example of white fragility. I don't know why whites have everything needed to not have crime but commit the most. All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent. US history shows that whites have been the most violent and criminal group. Why? A belief in white supremacy.
> 
> You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us. It's just that blacks are 14 percent of the population and they commit a larger share of crime than their total population. An argument you have presented yourself. There is no consideration of the psychological damage white racism created in the overall black community by you many of the others here ever. But now that we are talking about white,s then we must consider family defects and things like that. So let's start understanding the damage white racist has caused in black people and the various means of coping that comes along with dealing with abusive behavior both good and bad from the perspective of those who endure the abuse.
> 
> White privilege is a real thing and it so much a privilege that you don't even see how  you have it. That term was made up by a white person to describe how things are for whites. Not by a black person so then I do think that a white person knows how white people get to do things others don't. And you know it as well. So don't try to diminish a reality that other whites admit themselves to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All I know is that whites have these things and commit most of the crimes while always blaming us for being the  most violent.*
> 
> Right, whites have all these things, yet white people make up 48% of those living in poverty in the U.S. but you wouldn't know that, because like you said, "whites don't lack any of those things"
> How would you IM2, know what millions of people have or don't have?
> 
> Secondly, I've never said blacks are more violent, and actually I don't believe that. Most crimes are comitted by gangs or repeat offenders who pack the stats. And by me making those statements about crime numbers Im not Insinuating black people are more inherently violent. It's just numbers which reflects
> 
> 
> *You have spent a lot of time trying to excuse things in my view. I have not ignored family defects but that is never considered by whites here when they talk about us.*
> 
> When white people try to talk about family issues in the black community like broken homes leading to kids not doing as well in school, or the fact that a lot of black families live in crowded urban areas that lack resources... we also get told to be quiet and just be concerned with the white community. I know I have. As if the comments were meant as a put down and not a point of concern. And if you talk about the lack of discipline in public schools where teachers have lost control of classes... thats also seen as a put down and not a point of concern.
> So yes. Black families' successes in the larger sense have lost forward momentum due to racism and other factors through out history such as living in poverty for extended periods, they have issues due that, and I think most people ARE aware of those "family defects"  but most of the time conversations are just accusatory back and forth.
> So what people need to do in my opinion is talk about the things we do have in common, and talk about solutions to the problems we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you get told these things because what you talk about is not the problem. Blacks were living at a much higher rate of poverty in the golden years whereby the black family met white qualifications as a family unit.
> 
> Learn some facts. Not the facts YOU want to believe, but the truth. Because I ran around in white suburbs "knowing" divorced white women for years and there were entire communities full of white single moms, many not getting alimony, but they were also not living in poverty. In fact they were doing quite well. THAT'S BECAUSE OF AFFIRMATIVE ACTION. So this myth about the black family is just that and it's invalid.
> 
> On February 26, 2018, 50 years after the Kerner Commission findings, the Economic Policy Institute published a report evaluating the progress of the black community since the Kerner Report was released. It was based on a study done by the Economic Policy Institute that compared the progress of the black community with the condition of the black community at the time of the Kerner Commission. The Kerner Commission met in 1968 and made recommendation on how to move toward racial progress. Titled _“50 years after the Kerner Commission,”_ the study’s central premise was that there had been some improvements in the situation blacks faced but still face disadvantages that were based on race.
> 
> Here are some of  the  findings.
> 
> _*African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.*_
> 
> *The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968.** But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.*
> 
> _*With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.*_
> 
> Following up on this, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute, wrote an op ed published in the February 28th edition of the New York Daily News entitled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress_.” It had been 50 years since the commission made those recommendations at that point, yet Rothstein makes this statement: _*“*_*So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality.” *People knowing nothing about responsibility want to lecture us on being accountable for our own situation.
> 
> For example, in 1959 poverty for blacks was 55.1 percent. For whites it was White 18.1. Black poverty 3.044198895027624 times that of whites. This is 6 years before the Civil Rights Act and during legalized segregation. In 1966, poverty for Blacks was 41.8 percent. For whites it was  11.3 percent. Black poverty was 3.699115044247788 times that of whites. This is one year after the Civil Rights Act was passed and whites were still trying to figure it out. In 1975, poverty for Blacks was 31.3 percent. For Whites 9.7 percent.  Black poverty 3.22680412371134 times that of whites 10 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed. In 1985, poverty for Blacks was 31.3 percent. For Whites 11.4 percent. Black poverty 2.745614035087719 times that of whites 20 years after the civil rights act was passed. One would think that if a real concerted effort had been made by whites relative to hiring and equal pay this would not be the case.
> 
> In 2000, Poverty for Blacks was 22.5 percent. For Whites 9.5 percent. Black poverty was 2.368421052631579 times that of whites 35 years after the Civil Rights Act. In 35 years black poverty was still twice that of whites and had decreased basically by less than a point from 1959. Therefore one can reasonably conclude that either programs and policies designed to lower poverty in the black community did not work, or the necessary effort and emphasis was not placed in trying to do what it takes to lower poverty in the black community so that it is at least comparable to that of whites.
> 
> In 2014, Poverty for Blacks was 26.2 percent. For Whites 12.7 percent. 49 years after the Civil Rights Act was passed, Black poverty was 2.062992125984252 times that of whites. Since 1959 this represents approximately .98 of a percentage point difference. From 1966, It represents approximately a 1.7 percentage decrease in over a 50 year span between blacks and whites. These numbers are cited from the US Department of the census.
> 
> Get the drift. I've studied this for years and I get tired of these opinions coming from you guys who haven't. The black family is not the issue.
> 
> On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> _*“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  *_
> 
> *The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*​
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _
> 
> In order to reach true equality in a capitalist system all must have equal control of capital, especially in our own communities. Blacks have an estimated economy of 1.3 trillion dollars. *According to the U.S. Census Bureau, there are 2.6 million Black-owned business in the United States, compared to 22.6 million white-owned businesses. Blacks/African Americans, who make up more than 13% of the U.S. population, only own about 7% of all the businesses in the country, and generate only about 0.5% of total receipts.* Out of those 2.6 million businesses, 95 percent were sole proprietorships with no hired employees. 109,000 of these businesses were able to hire employees. Those businesses hired over 975,000 people.
> 
> It is apparent that such numbers need to increase. While much is made about foreign trade deficits, Americans face internal trade deficits of our own making.
> 
> *Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. *This did not happen because of laziness  or lack of family structure. Indeed, the historical records shows that blacks have consistently worked as hard or harder than whites and for far less money, including over 230 years for free. Equality in a capitalist system means we have 13 percent of the wealth. We have 1/5 the wealth we should have in proportion to our population.
> 
> So again, let me break down what white racism has done to this nation. While certain whites gloat about how successful they have been as a race and lecture others about how they have failed, facts show they have created the problems being complained about today. If not for racism everyone would be better off economically, fewer people would be on the public dime, tax revenues would increase at every level with possibly no national deficit or debt. Crime and unemployment would be reduced. More than likely the increased tax revenue could help provide free education and health care to all American citizens. Study after study show that virtually every economic problem we have as a country stems from denying opportunities for people of color due to racism.
> 
> _*“It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white *_*racial wealth gap, according to a report*_* released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.”*_
> 
> *Brentin Mock, “White Americans’ Hold on Wealth Is Old, Deep, and Nearly Unshakeable”*​The problem boils down to a lack of money. Much of that is due to racism both past and current. Furthermore blacks pay taxes to city, country, state and federal governments but we do not get our money back in return relative to community development, education and essential services like properly lit streets, in some cites no sidewalks, and other amenities you see sitting undeveloped in white communities. So many times I drove through KC and saw streets in white communities with no houses, driveways to dirt, sidewalks for nobody and well lit streets to show off the dirt. But in the black community, I saw dirt side streets, streets, too narrow for more than one car, no sidewalks, and entire dark neighborhoods. Then we deposit our money in banks and can't get a loan to start a business, or buy a home. None of these things have anything to do with family and everything to do with improving life in the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that anyone is reading your long whining post, where as you are attempting to somehow convince whites that they need to open their wallets so you can take their money ????  LOL
Click to expand...

You should read it. You would read it if I was denigrating blacks and telling them to take this mythical responsibility your ass won't take for yourself. Whites have taken our money for 243 years boy, don't talk stupid to me.


----------



## IM2

*The US medical system is still haunted by slavery*


----------



## IM2

*The dark history of "gasoline baths" at the border*


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White privilege* is not about wealth or socioeconomic stature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White supremacy is the law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most* whites have not been trained* to think with complexity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *whites *have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White* *lack *of racial humility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites* generally *feel* free to dismiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I tell you what, go buy some skin darkening pills cut cut your hair bald, and *live blacks* for a year.
> 
> *Then come back and talk to me* about all the privileges you were provided because you are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And maybe you should bathe in bleach, be white for a year, then you can preach how great it is to have that '_leg up_' on the rest of humanity being '_*white*_' IM2
> 
> 
> _*I see a line of whites I want to paint them black
> I’ll humble them with guilt, cause they ain’t got my back
> I see people turn and laugh their heads off everyday
> But I’ll keep, posting my racist bait anyways
> 
> 
> I look inside myself and see my heart is black
> An opportunity to always be on the attack
> Maybe I’ll just post away, and make up my own facts
> It’s so easy to impart , when one’s a racial hack
> 
> 
> Now I’ll just hold my breath til my whole face turns blue
> Maybe then the shmurfs will claim I’m a racist too
> If I post more of this pooning everyone
> Even Sharpton will laugh at me before the morning comes
> 
> I see a line of whites I want to paint them black
> I’ll humble them with guilt, cause they ain’t got my back
> I read into all other views supremacy woes
> I have it in my head that only us darkies knows
> 
> 
> I want to paint them paint them paint ,paint them black….paint them paint them paint them, paint them black*_
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to the Stones
Click to expand...

I live in a white dominant culture. I don't need to bathe in bleach. Your argument is based on a false equivalence that you are using which displays your white fragility.

white fragility
[white fragility]

NOUN

discomfort and *defensiveness* on the part of a white person when confronted by information about racial inequality and injustice.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White privilege* is not about wealth or socioeconomic stature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White supremacy is the law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most* whites have not been trained* to think with complexity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *whites *have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White* *lack *of racial humility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Whites* generally *feel* free to dismiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I tell you what, go buy some skin darkening pills cut cut your hair bald, and *live blacks* for a year.
> 
> *Then come back and talk to me* about all the privileges you were provided because you are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And maybe you should bathe in bleach, be white for a year, then you can preach how great it is to have that '_leg up_' on the rest of humanity being '_*white*_' IM2
> 
> 
> _*I see a line of whites I want to paint them black
> I’ll humble them with guilt, cause they ain’t got my back
> I see people turn and laugh their heads off everyday
> But I’ll keep, posting my racist bait anyways
> 
> 
> I look inside myself and see my heart is black
> An opportunity to always be on the attack
> Maybe I’ll just post away, and make up my own facts
> It’s so easy to impart , when one’s a racial hack
> 
> 
> Now I’ll just hold my breath til my whole face turns blue
> Maybe then the shmurfs will claim I’m a racist too
> If I post more of this pooning everyone
> Even Sharpton will laugh at me before the morning comes
> 
> I see a line of whites I want to paint them black
> I’ll humble them with guilt, cause they ain’t got my back
> I read into all other views supremacy woes
> I have it in my head that only us darkies knows
> 
> 
> I want to paint them paint them paint ,paint them black….paint them paint them paint them, paint them black*_
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to the Stones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a white dominant culture. I don't need to bathe in bleach. Your argument is based on a false equivalence that you are using which displays your white fragility.
> 
> white fragility
> [white fragility]
> 
> NOUN
> 
> discomfort and *defensiveness* on the part of a white person when confronted by information about racial inequality and injustice.
Click to expand...


Then turn about is fair play

You live in *black denial* , where black and white realities are you're *construed and contrived delusions*

_Good luck_ with that IM2

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
Click to expand...

Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight. 

Follow these steps.

1. Antagonise a black person 
2. If he's responds shoot to kill
3. Claim stand your ground

You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.

Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.

That's the check mate right there.

There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law and policies of white supremacy. Black people are not treated like they were 400 years ago. If the laws and policies were as you say, you would be in chains or on a plantation.
Click to expand...

We are in chains. We are on a plantation. The whole planet is one big slave ship run by the white supremacists.

Racism is slavery. When you can mistreat someone on the basis of race n the person cant do nothing about it.

That's a slave.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the law and policies of white supremacy. Black people are not treated like they were 400 years ago. If the laws and policies were as you say, you would be in chains or on a plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are in chains. We are on a plantation. The whole planet is one big slave ship run by the white supremacists.
> 
> Racism is slavery. When you can mistreat someone on the basis of race n the person cant do nothing about it.
> 
> That's a slave.
Click to expand...

 Well said.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
Click to expand...

When has that scenario happened?


----------



## IM2

Molly, there are plenty of books that you can read that detail how the system is how Essen has described. All you need do is read them.

The New Jim Crow
A Colony within A Nation
White Rage
The Color of Law
Racism without Racists
American Apartheid

Just to name a few.

Instead you'd rather live in denial pretending not to understand that whenever there has been any change white racists have adapted and found new ways to continue their racism. You know that because you are doing it now. Apparently to you racism is literally the sight of KKK white sheet wearing people, lynch mobs and signs that say no blacks only. But you subscribe to the teflon theory of history as you pretend racism is gone or that what blacks claim does not exist because it was made illegal and that means suddenly everybody white decided to abide by the laws and there was no more discrimination or white supremacy practiced in law or policy. Even though there are people living today who were alive during jim crow, still angry about the changes, you have chosen to believe that magically white supremacy in law or policy is not practiced and you want to see specific laws stating white supremacy. That's not how racism works today Molly and you know it.

“_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.” _
― *Carol Anderson, **White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
Click to expand...

Trayvon Martin to start with.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
Click to expand...

Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
Click to expand...




Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
Click to expand...

Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.

Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.

*What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*

Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*

*Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).









						What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
					

This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.




					criminal.findlaw.com
				




Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *The US medical system is still haunted by slavery*




No one is haunted by slavery. Some people are drama queens.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
Click to expand...



Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
Click to expand...

Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.


----------



## Correll

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
Click to expand...



Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
Click to expand...

How this site allows you to come here and use it's platform to suggest ways for blacks to be killed is amazing really. You are kidding me right ?? And then you have this racist IM2 cheering you on is as disgusting as it gets.


----------



## Paul Essien

beagle9 
"How this site allows you to come here and use it's platform to suggest ways for blacks to be killed is amazing really. "

That's not what we are saying n I think you know that. What we are saying is the ways white supremacists use to justify killing black ppl.

In a system of white dupreamcy. Killing blk ppl is essential.

More to the point. Killing young blk ppl is even better. This is why especially young blks like Trayvon, Mike Brown, Freddie Gray are rejoiced when they die by whites.

Dylan roof killed old church blk ppl. White supremacists don't get excited when old Morgan Freeman type blk ppl die. 

No. It's the young blks that make you go giddy when they die.

If you notice blk ppl we dont really rejoice over your deaths.

This Corona shit is running through Europe at the mo. Are blk ppl out here mocking the Spanish n Italians?

Tell the whites in Europe "they need to out the illegitimacy in europe"

No. We have class when it comes to other ppls deaths


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9
> "How this site allows you to come here and use it's platform to suggest ways for blacks to be killed is amazing really. "
> 
> That's not what we are saying n I think you know that. What we are saying is the ways white supremacists use to justify killing black ppl.
> 
> In a system of white dupreamcy. Killing blk ppl is essential.
> 
> More to the point. Killing young blk ppl is even better. This is why especially young blks like Trayvon, Mike Brown, Freddie Gray are rejoiced when they die by whites.
> 
> Dylan roof killed old church blk ppl. White supremacists don't get excited when old Morgan Freeman type blk ppl die.
> 
> No. It's the young blks that make you go giddy when they die.
> 
> If you notice blk ppl we dont really rejoice over your deaths.
> 
> This Corona shit is running through Europe at the mo. Are blk ppl out here mocking the Spanish n Italians?
> 
> Tell the whites in Europe "they need to out the illegitimacy in europe"
> 
> No. We have class when it comes to other ppls deaths


So you double down eh ? Figures.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
Click to expand...

I made no racist comments. I posted the rules of the Neighborhood watch. Your tactic of calling me a racist for anything I say doesn't work faggot. Nor were the facts irrefutable. But you are racist scum, so you jumped for joy at the murder of a 17 year old nlack kid by a man who was looking for an excuse to use his gun.

*George Zimmerman Juror Says 'In Our Hearts, We Felt He Was Guilty'*

The only minority on the all-female jury that voted to acquit George Zimmerman said today that Zimmerman "got away with murder" for killing Trayvon Martin and feels she owes an apology Martin's parents. 

*"George Zimmerman got away with murder, but you can't get away from God. And at the end of the day, he's going to have a lot of questions and answers he has to deal with," Maddy said. "[But] the law couldn't prove it." *









						George Zimmerman Juror Says 'In Our Hearts, We Felt He Was Guilty'
					

The only minority on the all-female jury that voted to acquit George Zimmerman said today that Zimmerman "got away with murder" for killing Trayvon Martin and feels she owes an apology Martin's parents.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## IM2

You guys are going to be shown a hard lesson later tonight.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> *What is a racially restricted covenant?*
> A covenant is a legally enforceable “contract” imposed in a deed upon the buyer of property. Owners who violate the terms of the covenant risk forfeiting the property. Most covenants “run with the land” and are legally enforceable on future buyers of the property.
> 
> Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.
> 
> *How did racial covenants originate?*
> The practice of private, racially restrictive covenants evolved as a reaction to the Great Migration of Southern blacks and in response to the 1917 Court ruling (see Buchanan v. Warley) which declared municipally mandated racial zoning unconstitutional. Buchanan dealt only with legal statutes, thus leaving the door open for private agreements, such as restrictive covenants, to continue to perpetuate residential segregation.
> 
> A typical covenant included the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “…hereafter no part of said property or any portion thereof shall be…occupied by ay person not of the Caucasian race, it being intended hereby to restrict the use of said property…against occupancy as owners or tenants of any portion of said property for resident or other purposes by people of the Negro or Mongolian race.”
> 
> 
> 
> The practice of using racial covenants became so socially acceptable that in “1937 a leading magazine of nationwide circulation awarded 10 communities a ‘shield of honor’ for an umbrella of restrictions against the ‘wrong kind of people’.1 The practice was so widespread that by 1940, 80% of property in Chicago and Los Angeles carried restrictive covenants barring black families.2
> 
> 1. “Understanding Fair Housing,” U.S. Commission on Civil Rights Clearinghouse Publication 42, February 1973
> 
> *Corrigan v. Buckley*, 271 U.S. 323 (1926), was a U.S. Supreme Court case in 1926 that ruled that the racially restrictive covenant of multiple residents on S Street NW, between 18th Street and New Hampshire Avenue in Washington, D.C., was a legally binding document which made the selling of a house to a black family a void contract.[1] This ruling set the precedent upholding racially restrictive covenants in Washington; soon after this ruling, racially restrictive covenants flourished around the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrigan v. Buckley - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race and Housing Series: Racial Covenants – An interview with Kirsten Delegard
> 
> 
> Learn about the history of racial covenants in Minneapolis and their impact on homeownership rates and disparities today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tchabitat.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/03/28/redlining-was-banned-50-years-ago-its-still-hurting-minorities-today/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Segregation
> 
> 
> A presentation to the Atlantic Live Conference, Reinventing the War on Poverty, March 6, 2014, Washington, D.C. i. Education Policy is Housing Policy We cannot substantially improve the performance of the poorest African American students – the “truly disadvantaged,” in William Julius Wilson’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is America AFTER slavery. And these covenants are still in effect in some places right now.
> 
> The stone cold truth is hard for racists to accept. But that is what  they will do.
Click to expand...


You ARE aware that there STILL are covenants in property deeds against Jews and other non-christians correct???   I bought my recent house with that restriction in there AND IGNORED IT -- because it's UNENFORCEABLE.....   What's your excuse for not doing the same??? 

It's a historical document going back generations..  If you don't TRUST in the law, something like this MIGHT upset you..  But HEY LOOK -- you're a free man now...


----------



## flacaltenn

*How about we all stay on the topic of covenant restrictions on property deeds and NOT rehash the whole mountain of gripes??? *


----------



## beagle9

flacaltenn said:


> *How about we all stay on the topic of covenant restrictions on property deeds and NOT rehash the whole mountain of gripes??? *


covenant restrictions on property deeds ?? I thought we were on some topic called "the stone cold truth" ???


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is a racially restricted covenant?*
> A covenant is a legally enforceable “contract” imposed in a deed upon the buyer of property. Owners who violate the terms of the covenant risk forfeiting the property. Most covenants “run with the land” and are legally enforceable on future buyers of the property.
> 
> Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.
> 
> *How did racial covenants originate?*
> The practice of private, racially restrictive covenants evolved as a reaction to the Great Migration of Southern blacks and in response to the 1917 Court ruling (see Buchanan v. Warley) which declared municipally mandated racial zoning unconstitutional. Buchanan dealt only with legal statutes, thus leaving the door open for private agreements, such as restrictive covenants, to continue to perpetuate residential segregation.
> 
> A typical covenant included the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “…hereafter no part of said property or any portion thereof shall be…occupied by ay person not of the Caucasian race, it being intended hereby to restrict the use of said property…against occupancy as owners or tenants of any portion of said property for resident or other purposes by people of the Negro or Mongolian race.”
> 
> 
> 
> The practice of using racial covenants became so socially acceptable that in “1937 a leading magazine of nationwide circulation awarded 10 communities a ‘shield of honor’ for an umbrella of restrictions against the ‘wrong kind of people’.1 The practice was so widespread that by 1940, 80% of property in Chicago and Los Angeles carried restrictive covenants barring black families.2
> 
> 1. “Understanding Fair Housing,” U.S. Commission on Civil Rights Clearinghouse Publication 42, February 1973
> 
> *Corrigan v. Buckley*, 271 U.S. 323 (1926), was a U.S. Supreme Court case in 1926 that ruled that the racially restrictive covenant of multiple residents on S Street NW, between 18th Street and New Hampshire Avenue in Washington, D.C., was a legally binding document which made the selling of a house to a black family a void contract.[1] This ruling set the precedent upholding racially restrictive covenants in Washington; soon after this ruling, racially restrictive covenants flourished around the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrigan v. Buckley - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race and Housing Series: Racial Covenants – An interview with Kirsten Delegard
> 
> 
> Learn about the history of racial covenants in Minneapolis and their impact on homeownership rates and disparities today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tchabitat.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/03/28/redlining-was-banned-50-years-ago-its-still-hurting-minorities-today/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Segregation
> 
> 
> A presentation to the Atlantic Live Conference, Reinventing the War on Poverty, March 6, 2014, Washington, D.C. i. Education Policy is Housing Policy We cannot substantially improve the performance of the poorest African American students – the “truly disadvantaged,” in William Julius Wilson’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is America AFTER slavery. And these covenants are still in effect in some places right now.
> 
> The stone cold truth is hard for racists to accept. But that is what  they will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE aware that there STILL are covenants in property deeds against Jews and other non-christians correct???   I bought my recent house with that restriction in there AND IGNORED IT -- because it's UNENFORCEABLE.....   What's your excuse for not doing the same???
> 
> It's a historical document going back generations..  If you don't TRUST in the law, something like this MIGHT upset you..  But HEY LOOK -- you're a free man now...
Click to expand...

Jews are not a race and you did not face discrimination because you're white. Now I am soon going to provide information that will allow you to understand the fact that your arguments are invalid. You haven't the foggiest notion of how things were done, how it impacted blacks and impacts us now or the fact that some of these things are recent. You, like many whites here, follow the teflon theory of history. So let me repost some words from a recently retired USMB member named flash:

_“I can say for sure that happens because I did it. Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people. I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions. Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers. Both Salary and Hourly. I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names. Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name. Never hired them.”

“Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it. A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble. My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless. I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.

Glad I did it. I would do it again.”_​Blacks have good reason not to trust the law. Because many whites work to circumvent laws that apply to racial equality.  This happens daily in America NOW, in 2020. So you really need to listen instead of always finding some excuse to use in order to try telling me how what I have seen is not so, or that somehow it just something from the long ago past.

​


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
Click to expand...

You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.

I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.

Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?

Were the big bad racists. Right ?

Should be easy. No ?

You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.

Have some class.


----------



## sparky

beagle9 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about we all stay on the topic of covenant restrictions on property deeds and NOT rehash the whole mountain of gripes??? *
> 
> 
> 
> covenant restrictions on property deeds ?? I thought we were on some topic called "the stone cold truth" ???
Click to expand...



*Stoned IM2 truth*

the man has been shown _over and over and over_ the very same _subjugation exists_ all over the modern world , but just wants to _relentlessly_ target America whites 

~S~


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> Have some class.


Does it occur to you the majority of the black community would probably be laughing their a** off at this thread?

~S~


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
Click to expand...



Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.


You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
Click to expand...

Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.
> 
> 
> You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.
Click to expand...

My argument is. Why are you taken so much pleasure out of a black teen being killed ?

I'd take no pleasure out of black cop killing a white teen.

But White supremacists will always justify killing blk ppl. 

Freddie gray? Attacked him. Mike brown ? Attacked him. Eric garner ? Too fat. 

Killing criminal blk ppl is too easy. Killing innocent blk ppl, especially young innocent blk ppl, n then claiming that they're guilty is white supremacist heaven.

So of course white ppl (in general) are going to rejoice in killing blk ppl.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.
> 
> 
> You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is. Why are you taken so much pleasure out of a black teen being killed ?
> 
> I'd take no pleasure out of black cop killing a white teen.
> ....
Click to expand...



I'm not. I'm sorry it happened. I do take pleasure out of pointing out the Truth to people who are lying, especially when those people are motivated by a desire to spread hate and tear this country apart.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
Click to expand...

But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it occur to you the majority of the black community would probably be laughing their a** off at this thread?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Here we go with another stupid comment from one of our white experts on being black.

No the majority of blacks would not be laughing at this thread. We know this because we're black and we don't live in the white boy delusion you live in. Now find a majority black forum and make the comments you do here so you can find out.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about we all stay on the topic of covenant restrictions on property deeds and NOT rehash the whole mountain of gripes??? *
> 
> 
> 
> covenant restrictions on property deeds ?? I thought we were on some topic called "the stone cold truth" ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Stoned IM2 truth*
> 
> the man has been shown _over and over and over_ the very same _subjugation exists_ all over the modern world , but just wants to _relentlessly_ target America whites
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


No son I haven't been shown anything but a bunch of excuses by whites trying to deny what has and continues happening in the place we live.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about we all stay on the topic of covenant restrictions on property deeds and NOT rehash the whole mountain of gripes??? *
> 
> 
> 
> covenant restrictions on property deeds ?? I thought we were on some topic called "the stone cold truth" ???
Click to expand...

That is part of the stone cold truth son.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> *How about we all stay on the topic of covenant restrictions on property deeds and NOT rehash the whole mountain of gripes??? *


Because this thread is about everything that has happened to blacks since slavery that you guys refuse to discuss. Teflon history doesn't happen flacaltenn, so just face the reality you are being shown and stop trying to excuse this. Because whites did not create racial covenants against whites nor did the US, state and local governments enact policies to help enforce them. Funny how you talk about Jews, but I posted the information about racial covenants based on a book written by a Jew named Richard Rothstein.

The gaslighting is going  to stop here flacaltenn. 

And sparky, every nation has nothing to do with this. So you will face the truth about what whites have done in America since slavery and including your lifetime if you want to come in this thread.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
Click to expand...



a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
Click to expand...


That's a lie. The 17 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
Click to expand...



The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar. 

Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.


As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.


Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.

It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman. 


To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.


Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Jews are not a race and you did not face discrimination because you're white.



And that all matters how??  BOTH our names ended up on property deed restrictions and REMAIN there to this day...   IGNORE THEM..  You're FREE.... So am I...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> “I can say for sure that happens because I did it. Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people. I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions. Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers. Both Salary and Hourly. I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names. Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name. Never hired them.”
> 
> “Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it. A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble. My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless. I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it. I would do it again.”



Thought we were talking about property restrictions.  How many topics ya want in one thread? That's the WORST kind of anecdotal evidence to be "PROVING" that the USMB you quoted IS REPRESENTATIVE of their race... And then ACCUSE ALL WHITES of the same thing..  That's called racial stereotyping and its a tactic used by ALL RACISTS and haters...  I am not Flash..  I gained some notoriety in Silicon Valley by posting a couple OP eds in the Bay Area papers challenging Jesse Jackson to send me a TRAINLOAD of qualified black engineers, researchers and techs and I would take a YEAR OFF to see that they ALL got placed.. Wouldn't have taken me a year, but my CEO came into my office and chuckled and told me he would "cover my salary" and kick in $20K to help if Jackson took my offer...  



IM2 said:


> Blacks have good reason not to trust the law. Because many whites work to circumvent laws that apply to racial equality. This happens daily in America NOW, in 2020.



That would be illegal and challenged.. EXCEPT for the stuff that IS NOT REALLY racial, but POLITICALLY motivated...  Like demanding NO registration roll cleaning at all..


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Because this thread is about everything that has happened to blacks since slavery that you guys refuse to discuss.



*First off, you're supposed to contact moderators if you have a question or issue about a Mod Message in thread...  MAJOR reason for this is that we don't want to embarrass members with an audience if we have to reveal facts or information... Don't do this.. *
*
All I'm gonna say publicly is the topic you THINK you have is TOO BROAD to moderate...  We can't keep people ON TOPIC with 100 years of history and complaints stacked up...  Topics NEED to be pretty narrow..  Because we allow a LOT of latitude to what's considered ON topic... 
*
*So we either need to keep this to the property covenant issue OR we may have to close it if it becomes a rambling 100 yr  brawl.

Do not reply to this message.*


----------



## flacaltenn

Let me rephrase the above... 


flacaltenn said:


> So we either need to keep this to the property covenant issue OR we may have to close it if it becomes a rambling 100 yr brawl.



*We either need to keep this to one ISSUE like the property covenant issue, or limit the scope to the past generation, or to discuss ONE book.,.. Can't be reviewing EVERY stop/frisk or failure of the law and re-doing Trayvon Martin AND the Southern Dixiecrats at the same time in the same thread.*


----------



## Yarddog

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
Click to expand...






Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
Click to expand...






*"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*

Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.

If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.

Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
Click to expand...


And reasonably speaking, that is about the BEST case scenario, from the point of view of Martin.


----------



## IM2

One of the main problems in discussing racism with many white people is they believe that once a law has been written and passed that it is immediately automatically followed by everyone. That has not been the case with laws that apply to racial equality.

The Wagner Act was signed in 1935 as one poster here so aptly pointed out in another attempt to make the standard excuse of I was not there. The act granted unions at construction sites and factories the right to bargain. The bill as it originated from Senator Wagner prohibited unions from bargaining that discriminated against black by denying them membership or workplace rights. The AFL lobbied to get the clause removed and Wagner removed it. Despite the constitution, the Wagner Act allowed an unconstitutional policy empowering whites to refuse memberships to blacks or to segregate blacks into lower paying jobs. This was the case for 30 years until the 1960's.

There were cases where the new unions used collective bargaining to get blacks removed from jobs.

Now this is just a small part of what you are about to to be shown. At this point you have been shown that from 1935 until at least 1965, the United state GOVERNMENT actively blocked the ability for blacks to earn equal wages as whites. This does have an impact on today because there has never been an effort by the government to rectify the damage it created. Meanwhile whites were afforded extra rights and protections. 

*Source: *_The Color of Law,_ pgs, 158-159.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> One of the main problems in discussing racism with many white people is they believe that once a law has been written and passed that it is immediately automatically followed by everyone. ...



No one has ever said that.  That is between you and the voices in your head.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Let me rephrase the above...
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we either need to keep this to the property covenant issue OR we may have to close it if it becomes a rambling 100 yr brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We either need to keep this to one ISSUE like the property covenant issue, or limit the scope to the past generation, or to discuss ONE book.,.. Can't be reviewing EVERY stop/frisk or failure of the law and re-doing Trayvon Martin AND the Southern Dixiecrats at the same time in the same thread.*
Click to expand...

We are talking about issues from one book and we are talking about one issue. The treatment of blacks after slavery. You haven't closed threads by whotes here dissing black while using multiple subjects. Let's drop the double standard please. The racists here count on threads like this one being closed if they troll it long enough. Please stop playing to them.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
Click to expand...

Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.

Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.
> 
> 
> You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is. Why are you taken so much pleasure out of a black teen being killed ?
> 
> I'd take no pleasure out of black cop killing a white teen.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. I'm sorry it happened. I do take pleasure out of pointing out the Truth to people who are lying, especially when those people are motivated by a desire to spread hate and tear this country apart.
Click to expand...

You ain't sorry. You LOVE IT. 

You love it when the police kill black ppl. 

You have to look as to why you love blk ppl being killed by police.

Black ppl don't mock when whites get killed by police. We dont do that. And I keep on repeating this point.

But your up making a fool of yourself acting like some cheap columbo. Like your some homicide expert lol

Dude. I'd have more respect for you if you brought it like a man n said 

"Fk him. He was a ni**er n n*ggers are savages anyway"


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.
> 
> Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.
Click to expand...




Zimmerman was looking to direct the cops to find and talk to the guy that matched the burglar's discription.

The idea that he confronted Martin, is pure conjecture backed up by no evidence.

You want to see it that way, because you are the racist.


----------



## Rambunctious

This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.
> 
> 
> You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is. Why are you taken so much pleasure out of a black teen being killed ?
> 
> I'd take no pleasure out of black cop killing a white teen.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. I'm sorry it happened. I do take pleasure out of pointing out the Truth to people who are lying, especially when those people are motivated by a desire to spread hate and tear this country apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't sorry. You LOVE IT.
> 
> You love it when the police kill black ppl.
> 
> You have to look as to why you love blk ppl being killed by police.
> 
> Black ppl don't mock when whites get killed by police. We dont do that. And I keep on repeating this point.
> 
> But your up making a fool of yourself acting like some cheap columbo. Like your some homicide expert lol
> 
> Dude. I'd have more respect for you if you brought it like a man n said
> 
> "Fk him. He was a ni**er n n*ggers are savages anyway"
Click to expand...




You are projecting. Just because you are full of hate, does not mean I am.


I didn't bring Martin up to gloat over a dead black thug, IM2 brought him up to support his bullshit claims of "evul wacism".

I wish that Martin's parents had stuck together and he grew up in a decent home, had a male role model , didn't turn into a punk, graduated, got a job and was a productive member of society, and lived happily ever after.


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....



Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.
Click to expand...

You just defined your emotional issues...get some help....


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.
Click to expand...



What a load of shit.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.
> 
> Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.
Click to expand...



RIGHT. As I said, there is a good case to be said that Martin was Standing his ground/AKA defending himself, to what he perceived as a threat. Because I was not there, I cant say with absolute certainty about anything though, however by listening to the recording of the out of breath Zimmerman, i kind of doubted that his fat ass could have ran down Trayvon Martin if he was running away from him. I don't know why the theory that Martin Circled back is so hard to believe. 
If he was that doesn't make him a predator either.
I do believe that Zimmerman wanted to be some sort of hero though, and was looking for something. Which is why he did not obey the cops, which in my opinion makes him liable for the escalation whichever way it went down.


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.
> 
> Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT. As I said, there is a good case to be said that Martin was Standing his ground/AKA defending himself, to what he perceived as a threat. Because I was not there, I cant say with absolute certainty about anything though, however by listening to the recording of the out of breath Zimmerman, i kind of doubted that his fat ass could have ran down Trayvon Martin if he was running away from him. I don't know why the theory that Martin Circled back is so hard to believe.
> If he was that doesn't make him a predator either.
> I do believe that Zimmerman wanted to be some sort of hero though, and was looking for something. Which is why he did not obey the cops, which in my opinion makes him liable for the escalation whichever way it went down.
Click to expand...



IM2 needs Martin to be the innocent black child. Circling back, doesn't put 100 per cent of the blame on the sort of "white" guy.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I can say for sure that happens because I did it. Before retirement I was an Engineer. The last 20 years of my career I was a Manager and Director and I hired hundreds of people. I reviewed well over a thousand resumes for all kinds of positions. Everything from Secretaries to Engineering Managers. Both Salary and Hourly. I always culled out the resumes with Black Ethnic names. Never short listed anybody with a Black Ethnic name. Never hired them.”
> 
> “Since the Fortune 50 company I worked for had a stupid "affirmative action" hiring policies I never mentioned it to anybody and I always got away with it. A couple of times I was instructed to improve my departmental "diversity" demographics but I always ignored it and never got into any trouble. My stereotype is that anybody with a stupid ghetto Black ethnic name is probably worthless. I could have been wrong a couple of times but I was also probably right 99% of the time.
> 
> Glad I did it. I would do it again.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we were talking about property restrictions.  How many topics ya want in one thread? That's the WORST kind of anecdotal evidence to be "PROVING" that the USMB you quoted IS REPRESENTATIVE of their race... And then ACCUSE ALL WHITES of the same thing..  That's called racial stereotyping and its a tactic used by ALL RACISTS and haters...  I am not Flash..  I gained some notoriety in Silicon Valley by posting a couple OP eds in the Bay Area papers challenging Jesse Jackson to send me a TRAINLOAD of qualified black engineers, researchers and techs and I would take a YEAR OFF to see that they ALL got placed.. Wouldn't have taken me a year, but my CEO came into my office and chuckled and told me he would "cover my salary" and kick in $20K to help if Jackson took my offer...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have good reason not to trust the law. Because many whites work to circumvent laws that apply to racial equality. This happens daily in America NOW, in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be illegal and challenged.. EXCEPT for the stuff that IS NOT REALLY racial, but POLITICALLY motivated...  Like demanding NO registration roll cleaning at all..
Click to expand...

You are wrong on all counts here flacaltenn and if you think the example I posted was just anecdotal then consider that 31 percent of the white population was polled by UVA/IPSOS about 3 years ago to have a similar point of view. Studies have been done with human participants and the evidence shows that my example is not anecdotal. Drop the white fragility because no one has stated that all whites do that and in your disingenuous quest to lie to yourself about it not being racism but political,  you cut out part of what I  said to create a way for  you to deny the reality of continuing white racism:

*"Blacks have good reason not to trust the law. Because many whites work to circumvent laws that apply to racial equality."  *

_“As a white person and someone who has never had to face racism, you really cannot know what racism feels like or is or where it starts and finishes. You can guess and speculate, but until a day comes when you can turn black and then walk in that black man's shoes for at least a day, you are not qualified to make demands or tell us what racism is, what is true and what is false or what a person of color goes through in a life time. Or how it would be better for them to just suck it up.

That is for a person of color to say. Someone with first hand experience, and not just a bystander with a biased attitude.”_

*USMB Nonwhite member*

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​
You believe a bunch of right wing garbage as it applies to racial issues. Teflon History is fake history. And we can replicate the story told by flash several million times daily and it goes unchallenged . That's the cold hard truth and you don't want to believe it only because you don't have to live dealing with it.

“_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.” _​
 ― *Carol Anderson, **White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just defined your emotional issues...get some help....
Click to expand...

I'm not the one with emotional problems so severe that I entered a thread off topic just to troll like you have just done.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.
> 
> Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT. As I said, there is a good case to be said that Martin was Standing his ground/AKA defending himself, to what he perceived as a threat. Because I was not there, I cant say with absolute certainty about anything though, however by listening to the recording of the out of breath Zimmerman, i kind of doubted that his fat ass could have ran down Trayvon Martin if he was running away from him. I don't know why the theory that Martin Circled back is so hard to believe.
> If he was that doesn't make him a predator either.
> I do believe that Zimmerman wanted to be some sort of hero though, and was looking for something. Which is why he did not obey the cops, which in my opinion makes him liable for the escalation whichever way it went down.
Click to expand...

Fair enough Yarddog. I agree as well.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.
> 
> 
> You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is. Why are you taken so much pleasure out of a black teen being killed ?
> 
> I'd take no pleasure out of black cop killing a white teen.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. I'm sorry it happened. I do take pleasure out of pointing out the Truth to people who are lying, especially when those people are motivated by a desire to spread hate and tear this country apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't sorry. You LOVE IT.
> 
> You love it when the police kill black ppl.
> 
> You have to look as to why you love blk ppl being killed by police.
> 
> Black ppl don't mock when whites get killed by police. We dont do that. And I keep on repeating this point.
> 
> But your up making a fool of yourself acting like some cheap columbo. Like your some homicide expert lol
> 
> Dude. I'd have more respect for you if you brought it like a man n said
> 
> "Fk him. He was a ni**er n n*ggers are savages anyway"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting. Just because you are full of hate, does not mean I am.
> 
> 
> I didn't bring Martin up to gloat over a dead black thug, IM2 brought him up to support his bullshit claims of "evul wacism".
> 
> I wish that Martin's parents had stuck together and he grew up in a decent home, had a male role model , didn't turn into a punk, graduated, got a job and was a productive member of society, and lived happily ever after.
Click to expand...

Dude. You're talking to the wrong person.

White ppl like yourself love to see the police kill black ppl.

But look If you wanna play amateur Starsky n Hutch thats on you....but guess what ? I'm Huggie Bear in this bitch.

I know what's really goin on. Ya dig ?

There is no such thing as innocent n black to the white supremacist.

The whole point of white supremacy is about harming blk ppl.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that Martin was witnessed beating Zimmerman is not mocking him, but pointing out that your view of the incident is wrong.
> 
> 
> You're attempts to distract from that point, with some moral grandstanding is noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is. Why are you taken so much pleasure out of a black teen being killed ?
> 
> I'd take no pleasure out of black cop killing a white teen.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. I'm sorry it happened. I do take pleasure out of pointing out the Truth to people who are lying, especially when those people are motivated by a desire to spread hate and tear this country apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain't sorry. You LOVE IT.
> 
> You love it when the police kill black ppl.
> 
> You have to look as to why you love blk ppl being killed by police.
> 
> Black ppl don't mock when whites get killed by police. We dont do that. And I keep on repeating this point.
> 
> But your up making a fool of yourself acting like some cheap columbo. Like your some homicide expert lol
> 
> Dude. I'd have more respect for you if you brought it like a man n said
> 
> "Fk him. He was a ni**er n n*ggers are savages anyway"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting. Just because you are full of hate, does not mean I am.
> 
> 
> I didn't bring Martin up to gloat over a dead black thug, IM2 brought him up to support his bullshit claims of "evul wacism".
> 
> I wish that Martin's parents had stuck together and he grew up in a decent home, had a male role model , didn't turn into a punk, graduated, got a job and was a productive member of society, and lived happily ever after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You're talking to the wrong person.
> 
> White ppl like yourself love to see the police kill black ppl.
> 
> But look If you wanna play amateur Starsky n Hutch thats on you....but guess what ? I'm Huggie Bear in this bitch.
> 
> I know what's really goin on. Ya dig ?
> 
> There is no such thing as innocent n black to the white supremacist.
> 
> The whole point of white supremacy is about harming blk ppl.
Click to expand...



You are not white, so how do you know what we white people think?


It does not take special detective skills to know what I think, nor to know what my friends and family think and say.


----------



## Yarddog

Correll said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.
> 
> Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT. As I said, there is a good case to be said that Martin was Standing his ground/AKA defending himself, to what he perceived as a threat. Because I was not there, I cant say with absolute certainty about anything though, however by listening to the recording of the out of breath Zimmerman, i kind of doubted that his fat ass could have ran down Trayvon Martin if he was running away from him. I don't know why the theory that Martin Circled back is so hard to believe.
> If he was that doesn't make him a predator either.
> I do believe that Zimmerman wanted to be some sort of hero though, and was looking for something. Which is why he did not obey the cops, which in my opinion makes him liable for the escalation whichever way it went down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 needs Martin to be the innocent black child. Circling back, doesn't put 100 per cent of the blame on the sort of "white" guy.
Click to expand...




Well yeah. The thing is none of us were there, no one witnessed that moment which is a problem. It's just as wrong to proclaim Zimmerman a cold blooded killer as it is to claim Treyvon was a thug. 
This is the type of thing where people need to put their biases aside and try to use logic.
I know one thing that could clear things up, would be the forensics. The angle that the bullet struck Treyvon Martin would prove if Zimmerman was really laying on his back when he fired the gun. This must have been presented in court. I dont know how it could not have been.


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he attacked someone. Thats rule number one in how you kill black ppl.
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was a violent thug. He decided the value of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have never answered what laws and policies today benefit only white people."*
> 
> Why is it white people like Molly always ask this ignorant question. It provides us with examples of the problems whites have relative to the issue of race and white fragility.
> 
> Number 1- is the belief in teflon history.
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> Number 2, that white privilege allows them a racial arrogance whereby they can deny the effects of racism even when they know what they have been told is true.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​Molly you are nothing more than a modern racist practicing the new methods of racism.
> 
> Racism today is practiced in a new way and it's not overt in practice but covert in policy. We now face perhaps an insidious and arrogant type of white backlash. Whites who are “tired of hearing” blacks and other non whites protesting and complaining about white racism. These are whites who have cried since the Civil Rights act was passed, making up a fake discrimination against whites they have taken to the supreme court time after time in the hopes of ending equal protection under the law for non-whites. This backlash takes several forms.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which might as well be called subtle racism. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races.  It has also been called colorblind racism. *However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. *Regardless of its “subtlety”, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that basically mirror the effects of overt racism. These significant and harmful consequences are called entitlement reform, immigration, welfare reform, voter fraud and many other things that are actually policies designed to take away things from non-whites. *“I’m colorblind and if you talk about racism, you are the racist”. This is how racism is played today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again calling me a racist, which I am not. I point out the hypocrisy of your posts. YOU are racists against people just because they are white. What have I EVER said that was racist? NOTHING. You get defiant because you won't truthfully answer what laws or policies are in effect TODAY that are for whites only. NONE. How am I racist? You constantly put down whites only, only white people do bad in your opinion, etc etc. I do not deny whites can be bad, as any other race. You make excuses, I don't. I don't deny racism exists, in all races, You do deny blacks can be racists. Find even ONE example of my racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the law. They can kill black people as long they get their lie straight they'll be fine.
> 
> White supreamcists can fire, not hire, evict, throw out, expel, refuse, beat black ppl any time they want and not be punished.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because white supreamcy is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White Supremacy is NOT the law. If there is white supremacy in LAW, it is an abuse of the law. We have laws, now the task is simply to apply them fairly. It's true its not always fair. But wait, your saying white supremists can go out and beat black people right now and not be punished?
> really?  I can say Im a white supremist now... go out, find a black person, small and weak.. beat him up and not get punished? I'm not going to go to jail? Im not going to get sued?
> 
> Explain to me how these white supremist laws are going to keep me from getting arrested.
> 
> What you just posted is a bunch of extremely, one sided, biased opinion... bypassing thoughts and efforts of millions of people throughout the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy is the law. Black people have been oppressed, killed, subjugated for the past 400 years.
> 
> Now show me these laws n policies that have stopped that ?
> 
> Exactly. You can't bcoz white supremacy is the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You completely deflected. You lose that round. Would you like a second try at  answering Yarddogs challenge to you? What law protects white people from victimizing blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. You can blow my brains out n you'd walk as long as you get your lie straight.
> 
> Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Antagonise a black person
> 2. If he's responds shoot to kill
> 3. Claim stand your ground
> 
> You'll be good trust me. You don't even really have to do #3, but hey sh*t ! If your in a state that uses it ? Throw it in.
> 
> Also throw in how big the blk guy was, n how aggressive he was, n how you were scared for your life, n how you have blk friends n dont wanna make this about race.
> 
> That's the check mate right there.
> 
> There you have it. The white supremacist guide in how to kill a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has that scenario happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon violenty attacked someone.  The courts fully agreed that piece of shit had it coming. Give me an example where the guy didnt deserve to be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The kid was being followed by a strange man at night. The police told the motherfucker not to follow Martin and he did so anyway. On top of that he was a neighborhood watch person and he was not supposed to be armed.
> 
> *What is a Neighborhood Watch: The Basics*
> 
> Neighborhood watch programs are managed nationally by the National Sheriffs’ Association with help from the Department of Justice and local law enforcement. They focus on being the “eyes-and-ears” for neighborhoods. Plus, signs posted around the neighborhood help deter would-be criminals. *Communities involved in these programs work with local police, but have no authority to make arrests or take actions typically reserved for peace officers.*
> 
> *Weapons are not part of the watch program and are discouraged,* even though local laws and permits may give a volunteer the legal authority to carry a gun (either openly or concealed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Neighborhood Watch? - FindLaw
> 
> 
> This article provides an overview of watch programs and how they correlate with official law enforcement agencies. See FindLaw’s Crime Prevention and Victim Resources section for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> criminal.findlaw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman had no right to follow Martin. Thank you for proving Paul's point..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy, your stupid racist opinions are meaningless. This case was proven in a court of law, and Zimmerman didnt get off because he had an amazing lawyer. He simply had an open/shut case because the facts were irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was witnessed sitting on Zimmerman beating him, while Zimmerman screamed for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny ? I wouldn't mock a white teen if they were shot n killed by a black cop.
> 
> I wouldn't do it EVEN IF the black officer had no choice but to kill him. Like the white teen just opened fire on him.
> 
> Show me examples of IM2 or myself degrading white teens being killed by police ?
> 
> Were the big bad racists. Right ?
> 
> Should be easy. No ?
> 
> You gotta look at why killing blk ppl is so enjoyable to you.
> 
> Have some class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amusing when violent people meet violent ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But in the case of trayvon martin you had a scared 17 year old being followed by a grown man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a 17 year old thug that would not stop beating his victim, even when told the police were being called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. The 1`7 year old was being followed by the thug who had called the police and the police told him not to follow him any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 year old was being followed by a neighborhood watch member, who called the cops and wanted the cops to come and talk to the young man to see if he was a local burglar.
> 
> Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed.
> 
> 
> As Martin demonstrated by violently attacking Zimmerman and beating him.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was reckless of Zimmerman to follow Martin.
> 
> It was morally and legally wrong of Martin to violently attack and beat Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> To that point that his self defense defense was accepted by a jury of his peers.
> 
> 
> Your denial of these facts, is based on you racism siding with the black criminal over the brown innocent victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cops tell neighbor hood watch people not to follow people, because criminals can react violently to being followed."*
> 
> Cops dont want neighborhood watch people to follow because, yes criminals can be violent, but also because neighborhood watch are not properly trained to engage in these situations... and they themselves can actually cross over the line, putting themselves in legal jeopardy by making wrong judgements and going to far.
> 
> If Martin Circled back and engaged Zimmerman, that does not mean he was a "thug" looking for trouble. He was trying to make it back home before halftime ended..... to be fair here. He had called his girlfriend to say he was being followed by some strange, guy. So to be fair, there is a strong case Treyvon Martin was standing his ground.
> He may have never known that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch, he could have thought he was some guy trying to jack him up. Thus that explains the being grounded and pounded, especially if he then saw Zimmerman was carrying a gun.
> 
> Now, that doesnt mean at the point Zimmerman was almost getting killed that he didnt have a right to try and save his life by firing the round that took out Martin... at that point it WAS self defence.
> Problem is , ZImmerman DID NOT listen to police. He put himself and Martin into a situation that was probably a confused, fast moving situation full of adrenaline. Sometimes when you reach that point, shit happens.
> But in my opinion, Zimmerman overstepped his bounds, made assumptions about Martin comiting some kind of crime without proof, ...and had not the prosecution gone for the higher count, a jury probably would have found him guilty of third degree murder because if his actions... even if he did end up defending himself. Zimmerman deserved to get manslaughter charges IMO... Martin ended up paying the higher price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin didn't circle back to do anything. Zimmerman assumed Martin was suspicious just because he was walking in the neighborhood his father lived in. Zimmerman was looking for trouble and he sought out confrontation, the only one defending himself was Martin.
> 
> Martin did not attack anyone. Not if he was being followed. But Correll wants to see it that way because he's a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT. As I said, there is a good case to be said that Martin was Standing his ground/AKA defending himself, to what he perceived as a threat. Because I was not there, I cant say with absolute certainty about anything though, however by listening to the recording of the out of breath Zimmerman, i kind of doubted that his fat ass could have ran down Trayvon Martin if he was running away from him. I don't know why the theory that Martin Circled back is so hard to believe.
> If he was that doesn't make him a predator either.
> I do believe that Zimmerman wanted to be some sort of hero though, and was looking for something. Which is why he did not obey the cops, which in my opinion makes him liable for the escalation whichever way it went down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 needs Martin to be the innocent black child. Circling back, doesn't put 100 per cent of the blame on the sort of "white" guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah. The thing is none of us were there, no one witnessed that moment which is a problem. It's just as wrong to proclaim Zimmerman a cold blooded killer as it is to claim Treyvon was a thug.
> This is the type of thing where people need to put their biases aside and try to use logic.
> I know one thing that could clear things up, would be the forensics. The angle that the bullet struck Treyvon Martin would prove if Zimmerman was really laying on his back when he fired the gun. This must have been presented in court. I dont know how it could not have been.
Click to expand...



We have no information on the moment of confrontation. 


But we do have an eyewitness of Martin sitting on top of Zimmerman and beating him, and not stopping even when told the cops were being called.


That does not put him in a good light.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 

"You are not white, so how do you know what we white people think?"

Because I study white supremacist. 
I listen to Hitler speeches. 
I listen to Richard Spencer. 
I listen to Jared Taylor. 
I listen to George Rockwell.
I listen to all of them.
I go on there websites (stormfront, vnnforum, vdare)

I know more about your history n your ppl than you. I know how you think. I know you. And one thing I've learned is that u lot have been fkin savages to each other, never mind blk ppl.

I like to get into the minds of the white supremacist way of thinking.


----------



## IM2

*"You are not white, so how do you know what we white people think?"*

Why do racists whites try this?

Correll, how many situations have you been in during your life where you were the only white person in the company of blacks? We blacks live every day mostly in such situations and must be able to communicate and understand whites in such situations to survive. With race you just can't flip the script and assume similarity.


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just defined your emotional issues...get some help....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one with emotional problems so severe that I entered a thread off topic just to troll like you have just done.
Click to expand...

I'm not off topic at all....just bringing the new folks up to speed about what makes you tick....


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just defined your emotional issues...get some help....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one with emotional problems so severe that I entered a thread off topic just to troll like you have just done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not off topic at all....just bringing the new folks up to speed about what makes you tick....
Click to expand...

You're off topic. YOU don't know jack shit about what makes me tick. You're a punk ass from stormfront who says nothing to whites here about their racism then you start whining that he hate whitey victimhood bullshit.


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dude IM2 is a hater....even with this going on he can't shake his hate for the white man.....how pathetic....still living in 1950......everyone else is coming together but this dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go talk to your fellow racists with that lie. Nobody is living in the 1950's when what happened in the 1950's impacts us now. Folks, here is an example of white fragility and a practitioner of the Teflon Theory of  History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just defined your emotional issues...get some help....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one with emotional problems so severe that I entered a thread off topic just to troll like you have just done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not off topic at all....just bringing the new folks up to speed about what makes you tick....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're off topic. YOU don't know jack shit about what makes me tick. You're a punk ass from stormfront who says nothing to whites here about their racism then you start whining that he hate whitey victimhood bullshit.
Click to expand...

I know you and your type inside and out...I know what you are going to say even before you do.....you cry baby blame everyone else but yourself types have been showing your true colors for a long time....


----------



## Harry Dresden

IM2 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016*
> 
> *From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.
Click to expand...

they stand with you im....but behind the scenes its different....i worked 33 years in a workplace with lots of liberals and found that those basterds in many instances were just as bigoted as any conservative......it was like they stand up there with you saying how they are with you.....but please just dont move into my neighborhood......


----------



## IM2

Harry Dresden said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they stand with you im....but behind the scenes its different....i worked 33 years in a workplace with lots of liberals and found that those basterds in many instances were just as bigoted as any conservative......it was like they stand up there with you saying how they are with you.....but please just dont move into my neighborhood......
Click to expand...

I don't need your biased explanations about liberals. I know full well there both racist liberals and "conservatives." I also know there are non racists of both ideologies as well. But republican policy is racist at this time, the base of the republican party at this time are racists, and at this time the party panders to white racists and non white lap dogs and sellouts.  Therefore they won't get my vote.


----------



## Harry Dresden

IM2 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  now time to look at the cold, hard, graphic reality of what racism by whites has entailed. The information used in this thread will come from the book, "White Rage," by Dr. Carol Anderson.
> 
> *White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*
> *National Book Critics Circle Award Winner
> New York Times Bestseller
> A New York Times Notable Book of the Year
> A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year
> A Boston Globe Best Book of 2016
> A Chicago Review of Books Best Nonfiction Book of 2016
> 
> From the end of the Civil War to our combustible present, an acclaimed historian reframes the conversation about race, chronicling the powerful forces opposed to black progress in America.*
> 
> Since 1865 and the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment, every time African Americans have made advances towards full participation in our democracy, white reaction has fueled a deliberate, relentless rollback of their gains. The end of the Civil War and Reconstruction was greeted with the Black Codes and Jim Crow; the Supreme Court’s landmark 1954 Brown v. Board of Education decision was met with the shutting down of public schools throughout the South; the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Voting Rights Act of 1965 triggered a coded response, the so-called Southern Strategy and the War on Drugs that disenfranchised millions of African Americans.
> 
> White Rage — Carol Anderson
> 
> Starting with my next post, you will be shown in graphic detail the steps whites took to deprive blacks of equal rights and freedom after slavery ended up until our lifetimes. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That's a fact and it's time people faced that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White *conservatives* opposed to black progress in America – it’s important to acknowledge that fact; not ‘all whites.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop that not all whites stuff because the rights blacks were denied all whites got. There were white liberals that were a part of this also. But as things stand today, white liberals stand with us against racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they stand with you im....but behind the scenes its different....i worked 33 years in a workplace with lots of liberals and found that those basterds in many instances were just as bigoted as any conservative......it was like they stand up there with you saying how they are with you.....but please just dont move into my neighborhood......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need your biased explanations about liberals. I know full well there both racist liberals and "conservatives." I also know there are non racists of both ideologies as well. But republican policy is racist at this time, the base of the republican party at this time are racists, and at this time the party panders to white racists and non white lap dogs and sellouts.  Therefore they won't get my vote.
Click to expand...

my biased explanation?....but yours isnt  biased?....geezus......


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> 
> "You are not white, so how do you know what we white people think?"
> 
> Because I study white supremacist.
> I listen to Hitler speeches.
> I listen to Richard Spencer.
> I listen to Jared Taylor.
> I listen to George Rockwell.
> I listen to all of them.
> I go on there websites (stormfront, vnnforum, vdare)
> 
> I know more about your history n your ppl than you. I know how you think. I know you. And one thing I've learned is that u lot have been fkin savages to each other, never mind blk ppl.
> 
> I like to get into the minds of the white supremacist way of thinking.




LOL!!!


White supremacists are a tiny insignificant fringe of Whites.  


1. So, even if you succeeded at that, you would still know nothing about normal white people.


2. and you probably did a good job of failing at it.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Not gonna do "A hundred years of slavery"  AND redux Travon Martin..  Write OPs that have a limited topic so that moderation can KEEP them "on topic"...  This is a running brawl...

You want topics respected? Limit them to one or two questions or issues.. 
*


----------

